# Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

Das Thema haben wir ja schon oft genug durchgekaut. 

Ich möchte das jetzt nochmal von einer anderen Warte aus beleuchten.

So uneinig sich die Anglerschaft über die Notwendigkeit der Fischereiprüfung ist, so einig ist sich sich dahingehend, dass die Anforderungen für die Prüfung mit der Realität kaum was zu tun hat. Nicht wenige Angler fordern eine Reform der Prüfung dahingehend, dass sie - in etwa an die Jägerprüfung angelehnt - inhaltlich aufgewertet wird und einen ordentlichen Ausbildungsstand gewährt. 

Nur mal angenommen, so eine Reform kommt. Angenommen, es hält sich im Vergleich zur Jägerprüfung in moderatem Rahmen. Sagen wir Wochenendkurse über ein halbes Jahr und Kosten von ca. 600,-€. 
Darin wäre dann alles Enthalten. Von Praxisausflügen ans Gewässer, das Vermitteln von modernen Angelmethoden, Das lernen des sachgerechten Tötens am zu entleibenden Objekt ( z.B. in einer Fischzuchtanlage) usw.
Also richtig durchdacht und einen guten Ausbildungsstand versprechend. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man da unter der Anglerschaft lange um eine Mehrheit betteln muss.

Darum füge ich noch einen kleinen Haken ein.

Mit inkraft treten dieser Regelung würden alle bisherigen Fischereischeine ungültig. Bedeutet, jeder muss die Prüfung erneut unter den Neuen Bedingungen ablegen. Die bereits bezahlten Kosten für die alte Prüfung würden angerechnet, also gutgeschrieben. 

Wieso ? Nun, bisher diskutieren Absolventen der Fischerprüfung darüber, was zukünftige Angler leisten sollten um in den Besitz des Fischereischeins zu kommen. Wohl wissend, dass es sie selbst nicht betrifft.

Ich denke schon, dass dies ein verzerrtes Bild wiedergibt. 

Und ich setze noch einen drauf.
Angenommen wir hätten nur die Wahl zwischen dem Wegfall der Prüfung (nicht des Fischereischeins) und der obigen, Neuen Regel. Und nun müssen wir Angler entscheiden, was wir wollen. Überhaupt keine Prüfung mehr für zukünftige Angler oder eine neue, reformierte Prüfung für alle.


Also, Hand auf´s Herz und ehrlich abgestimmt. Ich habe die Abstimmung bewusst anonym gewählt. Heißt, keiner sieht wer wie abgestimmt hat. 

Und bitte wirklich mal kurz nachdenken und eine ganz ehrliche Antwort geben. 


Bitte keine neue ellenlange Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung. Tut einfach so, als ständen wir tatsächlich genau vor diesen beiden Möglichkeiten. Nix anderes.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin Ralf,

ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich mit meinem vor zig Jahren erworbenen Schein (Lehrgang und Prüfung) nicht mehr fischen gehen dürfte, einen teuren, wie von Dir beschriebenen Lehrgang, wo ich eh nichts, oder fast nix dazu lerne absolvieren müsste.... dann könnte man mir mal getrost den Stuhlgang ansaugen und ich würde das Angeln aufgeben!!! 
Das es Sinn macht die prüfungsvorbereitenden Lehrgänge und die Prüfung auf ein zeitgemäßes Niveau zu bringen steht ausser Frage, aber dann doch nicht hunderttausende von eingefleischten Petrijüngern "kastrieren"! 
Wenn dieser Worst Case eintreten sollte, wie wollen denn die Behörden dem Ansturm gerecht werden? Wüdest Du damit zufrieden sein, auf eine Warteliste zu kommen um dann 2,3 oder 5 Jahren zu warten bis Du wieder angeln kannst? Wat is wenn Du durch die Prüfung durchfällst? Noch ein Jahr warten bis zur Wiederholungsprüfung? Hallo?

LG

Karsten


----------



## andy72 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich finde die fragestellung ziemlich abstrakt, man kann doch jemanden der sich über jahrzehnte, wissen über sein hobby angeeignet hat nicht mit einem frischling vergleichen der gerade erst die prüfung gemacht hat !


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin Ralle!

In diesem Fall wäre ich für einen Wegfall der Prüfung, aber auch nur in diesem.

Was willst du damit eigentlich bezwecken? 

Ich befürchte durch die hohen Anforderungen (vor allen Dingen die Kosten) würden viele Interssierte abgeschreckt. 
Mögliche Folgen: Die Zahl der legalen Angler sinkt, die der Schwarzangler steigt, Einnahmen durch die Fischereiabgaben gehen zurück, dadurch weniger Besatz. Dies wiederum könnte zur Folge haben, dass unsere Gewässer bald leergefischt sind. Ein Teufelskreis.
Ich halte von diesem Ansatz nicht viel, dann schon eher andersrum. Jeder darf Angeln, bezahlt seine Abgaben und im gegenzug werden die Kontrollen verschärft und Sünder (Schwarzangler/Tierquäler) mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen belegt/abgeschreckt.

Das ist meine Meinung, und jetzt Ihr...|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



andy72 schrieb:


> ich finde die fragestellung ziemlich abstrakt, man kann doch jemanden der sich über jahrzehnte, wissen über sein hobby angeeignet hat nicht mit einem frischling vergleichen der gerade erst die prüfung gemacht hat !




Überhaupt nicht abstrakt.

Wer vor Einführung der Prüfung schon einen Fischereischein hatte und diesen regelmäßig verlängern lies, hat nie eine Prüfung abgelegt,und ist wohl ein gestandener Angler.
Sollte man meinen.

Die Realität sieht (zumindest in NRW) aber anders aus.

In vielen Vereinen kann man nur aktives Mitglied werden, wenn man das Prüfungszeugnis vorlegt. Sprich obiger Angler kann solchen Vereinen nicht beitreten.

Und..

wenn derjenige seinen Schein einmal nicht verlängert, muss er die Prüfung machen. Auch wenn er vorher über Jahrzehnte regelmäßig verlängert hat.


Und es gibt sehr viele Angler, die seit Jahren ohne Schein an Forellenpuffs angeln oder das getan haben. Auch die haben sicher ein solides Grundwissen, was jedem unbedarften Prüfling überlegen ist. Aber auch die müssen die Prüfung machen, wenn sie in einem freien Gewässer angeln wollen.


Sprich, auch heute befreit Praxiswissen nicht von der Prüfung. 

Im Grunde geht es auch nur darum, ob ein jeder selbst bereit ist das zu tun, was er von anderen fordert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich halte von diesem Ansatz nicht viel, dann schon eher andersrum. Jeder darf Angeln, bezahlt seine Abgaben und im gegenzug werden die Kontrollen verschärft und Sünder (Schwarzangler/Tierquäler) mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen belegt/abgeschreckt.


Ganz genau so!!!


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

*@Ralle 24*.....Das lernen des sachgerechten Tötens am zu entleibenden Objekt !

*@Doc Plato*.....dann könnte man mir mal getrost den Stuhlgang ansaugen !

Alleine schon durch diese "geistigen Ergüsse" der bis jetzt
wenigen postings, veranlassen mich Abzustimmen,
und zwar dafür !

Ich würde die Prüfung noch einmal machen. :q

Es sind zwar Utopien, würde mir aber eine "natürliche Auslese" versprechen, welche, wie in der freien Natur,
die von Dir utopisierte Qualität entsprechend steigern würde.
Da mir mein Hobby recht viel bedeutet, würde ich das ohne weiteres investieren.

Alle anderen können ja in den Puff gehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Das lernen des sachgerechten Tötens am zu entleibenden Objekt !


Dauert ne knappe Minute, das zu lernen:
Aufs Hirn hauen zum betäuben, abstechen...


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich halte von diesem Ansatz nicht viel, dann schon eher andersrum. Jeder  darf Angeln, bezahlt seine Abgaben und im gegenzug werden die  Kontrollen verschärft und Sünder (Schwarzangler/Tierquäler) mit  empfindlichen Geldstrafen belegt/abgeschreckt.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so!!!




Jo, ein Ansatz. Aber..  dann haste auf einmal 200 Vollpfosten am Wasser stehen, die von tuten un blasen keine Ahnung haben.... "dat is doch so als wenn Du nen Haufen Teenager in ein Auto setzt und die dann auffe Nordschleife schickst" Was dann passiert ist liegt auf der Hand. Ok, etwas weit hergezogen der Vergleich. Ich will nicht wissen was dann an unseren Gewässern los wäre und vor allem, wie es dann dort aussieht....


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Bobster schrieb:


> *@Doc Plato*.....dann könnte man mir mal getrost den Stuhlgang ansaugen !
> 
> Alleine schon durch diese "geistigen Ergüsse" der bis jetzt
> wenigen postings, veranlassen mich Abzustimmen,
> und zwar dafür !



Du bist aber leicht zu beeinflussen.... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> dann haste auf einmal 200 Vollpfosten am Wasser stehen, die von tuten un blasen keine Ahnung haben....


Und heute?
Heute haste die gleichen Vollpfosten ohne Ahnung, dafür aber die Prüfung...


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin Moin,
ich bin ja so einiges gewohnt aber das ist echt lächerlich.
Ich frage mich was diese Abstimmung unter diesen Vorgaben bewirken soll.
Zum einen stellst Du die Möglichkeit 600 € für einen Schein zubezahlen und dafür noch 6 Monate zu lernen in den Raum, um die Ausbildung besser zu gestalten.
Zum anderen die Möglichkeit gar nichts zu bezahlen.
Was dabei raus kommt ist doch klar denn wer hat mal 600 € über .
Heutige Lehrgangsgebühren um die 100 € und 3 Wochen Lehrgang im Vergleich.
Ganz klar das sich was bezüglich der Lehrgänge inhaltlich was tun sollte aber solche Forderungen sind was für die Witzseite oder kannste bei Star Trek zeigen .

@Ralle
willst Du was für die Angler tun oder möchtest Du das Angeln nur was für besser verdienende Menschen ist. Mußt ja irgendwie auf den Betrag von 600 € und auf das halbe Jahr Lehrgang gekommen sein . Zumal wurde ja in anderen Thread´s ganz andere Forderungen gestellt. Stopp keine Angst brauchst nicht zu antworten, denn für mich hat sich dieser Thread und ähnlich gelagerte Thread´s hier im AB erledigt. Ernst nehmen kann und werde ich das nicht mehr. Damit spielt Ihr/Du unseren Gegnern klasse in die Karten was Ihr/Du nicht begreifen wollt.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Parasol (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...................................
> 
> Darum füge ich noch einen kleinen Haken ein.
> 
> Mit inkraft treten dieser Regelung würden alle bisherigen Fischereischeine ungültig. Bedeutet, jeder muss die Prüfung erneut unter den Neuen Bedingungen ablegen. Die bereits bezahlten Kosten für die alte Prüfung würden angerechnet, also gutgeschrieben.



wieso sollte das so sein? Als die Jägerprüfung in ihrer heutigen Form eingeführt wurde (ich war bei den ersten Prüflingen dabei), musste kein Jäger, der seinen J-Schein ohne Prüfung erworben hatte, daheim bleiben. Die Scheine wurden anstandslos verlängert, und das im so strengen Bayern. Warum also sollte man beim Anglscheinen anders verfahren?


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Jo, ein Ansatz. Aber..  dann haste auf einmal 200 Vollpfosten am Wasser stehen, die von tuten un blasen keine Ahnung haben.... "dat is doch so als wenn Du nen Haufen Teenager in ein Auto setzt und die dann auffe Nordschleife schickst" Was dann passiert ist liegt auf der Hand. Ok, etwas weit hergezogen der Vergleich. Ich will nicht wissen was dann an unseren Gewässern los wäre und vor allem, wie es dann dort aussieht....


 

Ich denke, die Vollpfosten stehen jetzt schon am Wasser auch mit Prüfung. Sie würden auch mit der verschärften Version von Ralle am Wasser stehen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Idioten gibt´s überall!
Wer sich für´s Angeln interssiert macht sich automatisch schlau und lernt alles Nötige dafür. Ich wette, auch die Typen die Fische nicht waidgerecht töten/behandeln wissen wie es richtig geht und ignorieren ihr Wissen. Das wirst du nicht durch höhere Anforderungen verhindern können. 

-> Deswegen mehr Kontrollen und höhere Strafen!


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Jo, ein Ansatz. Aber..  dann haste auf einmal 200 Vollpfosten am Wasser stehen, die von tuten un blasen keine Ahnung haben.... "dat is doch so als wenn Du nen Haufen Teenager in ein Auto setzt und die dann auffe Nordschleife schickst" Was dann passiert ist liegt auf der Hand. Ok, etwas weit hergezogen der Vergleich. Ich will nicht wissen was dann an unseren Gewässern los wäre und vor allem, wie es dann dort aussieht....



falsch die praxis beweist das gegenteil.
dort wo man den schein einfach kaufen kann(ich rede jetzt nicht vom ausland), gibt es keinen entsprechenden zuwachs an verfehlungen in dieser hinsicht.
den meisten müll etc. machen immer noch die geprüften.

antonio


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Jens und Antonio, da habt Ihr wohl recht mit.


----------



## magic feeder (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich kann Weder für das eine noch für das andere meine stimme abgeben... Soll doch alles so bleiben wie es ist. Lediglich die Kontrollen sollten verschärft werden


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

warum soll es so bleiben wenn die prüfung in der jetzigen form sinnlos ist und nix bringt?
verstehe ich nicht ganz.
abschaffen die prüfung und gut ist.

antonio


----------



## DeHecht (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Lieber Ralle!

Ich bin noch nicht so lang im AB dabei und hab bisher mehr gelesen und gestöbert als gepostet.
Soweit ich weiß ist das jeweilige Bundesland fürs Fischereirecht zuständig.
Deine Darstellung ist einfach nur Unsinn und Utopie!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



magic feeder schrieb:


> Ich kann Weder für das eine noch für das andere meine stimme abgeben... Soll doch alles so bleiben wie es ist. Lediglich die Kontrollen sollten verschärft werden



Für eine aussagekräftige Abstimmung müsste der Punkt auch noch berücksichtigt werden........stimm ich zu.


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte keine neue ellenlange Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung. Tut einfach so, als ständen wir tatsächlich genau vor diesen beiden Möglichkeiten. Nix anderes.


 

|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nene Leute, ich stelle keine Forderungen auf.

Nochmal.

*Es ist Supereinfach sich für die Prüfung oder gar eine Verschärfung auszusprechen, wenn man den Schein schon hat. *

Da wird nicht lange überlegt, ob sinnvoll oder nicht sinnvoll. 

Klar ist, dass die Prüfung in der heutigen Form überwiegend als nicht ausreichend angesehen wird. Nicht ausreichend, wenn man sie als Grad der Vermittlung von Kenntnissen beurteilt. 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass eine Prüfung, die der geforderten Sachkenntnis entspricht, sicher ein halbes Jahr dauern und sich sicher auch min. in dem angegebenen finanziellen Rahmen bewegen dürfte.

Ich hätte auch fragen können, wer unter den " verschärften" Bedingungen überhaupt die Prüfung gemacht hätte. 

Meine Meinung , nämlich kompletter Wegfall der Prüfung, dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nene Leute, ich stelle keine Forderungen auf.
> 
> Nochmal.
> 
> ...


Sorry.........das heisst für mich, das du keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren willst, und du deine Umfrage in deine Richtung drängen willst.
Was erwartest du was dabei rauskommt ?
Wahrscheinlich was du hören willst.........aber aussagekräftig ist das nicht.


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Sorry.........das heisst für mich, das du keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren willst, und du deine Umfrage in deine Richtung drängen willst.


 
Sehe ich nicht so, wie kommst du darauf?
An welchen Zeilen machst du deine Aussage fest?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich wäre bereit jeden 3-stelligen Betrag für einen Kauf-Schein ohne Prüfung zu bezahlen. 

Eine erneute Prüfung könnte ich derzeit gar nicht machen, weil mir die Zeit für die Vorbereitungskurse fehlte...


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Franz, aber dann doch einen Schein auf Lebenszeit, oder?


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



jens_z schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, wie kommst du darauf?
> An welchen Zeilen machst du deine Aussage fest?



Restaurantumfrage in Deutschland :
In Zukunft gibts überall nur noch Schnitzel oder Haferschleim.
So.......nun wähle du.
Was meinst du was bei so einer Umfrage herauskommen würde ?

Wetten das mein Schnitzel gewinnt.........

Was käme aber raus wenn der Punkt "soll alles so bleiben wie es jetzt ist" dabei wäre ?


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Kann leider nix anklicken, da ich gegen Prüfung _und_ gegen Fischereischein (in heutiger Form) bin. Mit Letzterem füttere ich zu 50% die Kommunale Gebührenkasse, worin ich Null Sinn sehe. 
(Der Fischerei_erlaubnis_schein ist natürlich was anderes.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Sorry.........das heisst für mich, das du keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren willst, und du deine Umfrage in deine Richtung drängen willst.
> Was erwartest du was dabei rauskommt ?
> Wahrscheinlich was du hören willst.........aber aussagekräftig ist das nicht.



Die Basis ist doch eine andere.

Wir haben in unzähligen Diskussionen über dieses Thema doch folgendes herausgefunden:

Die Mehrheit der Angler ist für die Prüfung.

Die Mehrheit sagt, dass der Inhalt der Prüfung nicht sinnvoll ist und reformbedarf herrscht. 

Man kann sicher drüber streiten, ob die Dauer einer reformierten Prüfung nun 4 Monate betragen muss oder 6 oder ein Jahr. Man kann auch drüber streiten, ob sowas 400€, 600€ oder mehr kostet. 

Gäbe wieder ellenlange Diskussionen ohne eine weitgehende Übereinstimmung.

Das Problem ist, dass diejenigen die betroffen sind, nämlich die anstehenden Angler, dabei überhaupt nicht zu Wort kommen.
Deren Wünsche, Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten werden überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. 

Was, wenn die Prüfung seinerzeit einen so hohen Standard vorgeschrieben hätte. Wer von Euch hätte heute den Fischereischein? Wer hätte aus zeitlichen oder finanziellen ganz einfach verzichten müssen? 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass ich nichts von anderen fordern kann, was ich nicht selbst auch bereit bin zu leisten.

Darum ist es halt nötig, alle auf einen Stand zu bringen, nämlich keiner hat mehr einen Schein, alle stehen vor den gleichen Anforderungen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn ich die Einstellung zum Angeln und das Verhalten gegenüber den Fischen mit den Holländern vergleiche haben unsere Nachbarn die Nase ganz weit vorne.
Und in Holland brauch keiner eine Prüfung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Restaurantumfrage in Deutschland :
> In Zukunft gibts überall nur noch Schnitzel oder Haferschleim.
> So.......nun wähle du.
> Was meinst du was bei so einer Umfrage herauskommen würde ?
> ...




Wetten das das Schnitzel verliert, wenn es 50€ kostet und man sich von einem deiner beiden Beispiele ernähren muss. 

Und nochmal. Alles soll bleiben wie es ist, ist angesichts der bisherigen Ergebnisse solcher Diskussionen keine Option.


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Damyl:So gesehen hast du natürlich recht!

Aber er bezieht sich doch auf die die nach höheren Anforderungen schreien aber selbst die "einfache" Prüfung absolviert haben und somit aus dem Schneider wären.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Einstellung zum Angeln und das Verhalten gegenüber den Fischen mit den Holländern vergleiche haben unsere Nachbarn die Nase ganz weit vorne.
> Und in Holland brauch keiner eine Prüfung.



Und das wäre meiner Meinung nach eher durch viel mehr Kontrollen und deftigere Strafen bei uns erreichbar.
Und nicht durch Wegfall oder Utopische Anforderungen der Prüfung.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wetten das das Schnitzel verliert, wenn es 50€ kostet und man sich von einem deiner beiden Beispiele ernähren muss.
> 
> Und nochmal. Alles soll bleiben wie es ist, ist angesichts der bisherigen Ergebnisse solcher Diskussionen keine Option.



OK :q........da gewinnst du.
Aber trotzdem möchte ich hier nicht abstimmen, weil ich mich für keine der beiden Lösungen entscheiden kann..........


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

lassen wir die Kirche mal im Dorf. Die Zweite Möglichkeit würde ja auch bedeuten das ich meinen Führerschein neu machen müsste. Ich habe die alte Klasse 3 und müsste dann jetzt wieder in die Fahrschule damit ich ein auto mit Anhänger fahren kann. 
Hier stehen dann wohl zwei Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung die eine gewisse Meinungsbildung erzeugen sollen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Stagger Lee
meinst du mich?


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

nein nicht wirklich, aber mich stört diese Umfrage auch, da sie keine Umfrage sondern Meinungsmache ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer Langeweile. Warum nicht gleich auch alle Führerscheine nochmal machen, Gesellen und Meisterprüfungen, das Abitur und Promotionen usw. usw. Natürlich nur unter erschwerten Bedingungen und höherem Zeit- und vor allem Kostenaufwand und dann aber jedes Jahr neu machen. Als hätten wir in Deutschland nicht schon genug von derartiger Abzocke. Vielleicht werden unsere Behörden ja hellhörig, wäre ja so eine Art Lizenz zum Geld drucken und das bei leeren Staatskassen.
> Ich hab´s immer gewusst: Der größte Feind des Anglers, ist der Angler selbst.



Wieso? Es stehen doch zwei Optionen zur Auswahl. 
Es ist doch eine ganz simple Frage, die Du doch für Dich beantworten kannst. 
Die Prüfung wird doch nicht von mir gefordert, sondern von einem Großteil der Angler. Ebenso eine wesentlich verbesserte Ausbildung. Also ist eine Ausweitung doch nur die logische Konsequenz. 
Wenn Du die Frage nicht unter der Option, Deinen Fischereischein neu machen zu müssen beantworten willst, dann mach´s doch in der Annahme Du hättest keinen und stündest jetzt vor der Entscheidung. 

Und nocheinmal.

Es geht nicht darum etwas zu ändern, sondern ob wir eine Änderung nur anderen zumuten, oder aus der Annahme der Notwendigkeit auch selbst bereit wären eine wesentlich höhere Hürde zu nehmen.


----------



## DerJonsen (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Finde es auch nen Krampf, ne Reform wäre Ok, evtl auch ne freiwillige Teilnahme zu vergünstigten Konditionen (Besuchen ja einige auch Vorträge etc...) aber ne Verpflichtung...um Gottes Willen Nein


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> nein nicht wirklich, aber mich stört diese Umfrage auch, da sie keine Umfrage sondern Meinungsmache ist.



Kannst Du mir das erläutern?

Die Umfrage ist sehr unbequem, das gebe ich zu. Aber Meinungsmache kann ich nicht erkennen. Ist doch nur logisch zu Ende gedacht, was die Mehrheit fordert.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Frage...!
Selbst wenn 20000 Leute hier eindeutig abstimmen würden,
was bitteschön ändert sich dann? #c

So dann stimmt mal schön ab, hier is schönes Wetter da geh ich lieber Angeln!


----------



## Jungpionier (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich finde die Umfrage nicht sinnvoll, da das Ergebnis darauf zielt, dass sich grundlegend etwas ändern soll.

Wo bleibt die Option "Alles soll bleiben wie bisher" bzw. "Ich will keine der beiden Alternativen" ?
Ist dasselbe wie eine Umfrage: "Würdet ihr lieber Benzin oder Rohöl trinken?".
Am Ende heißt dann das Ergebnis "76% der Boardies trinken gerne Rohöl!", was dann überall laut rumgetönt wird und in den üblichen ADAC-heroisierenden Threads auftaucht.

600 Euro, halbes Jahr die Wochenenden verplant um 2 - 3 mal im Jahr mit etwas Glück ein paar ordentliche Fische zu fangen. |abgelehn

Analogien zwischen Jägerprüfung und Fischereiprüfung halt ich für komplett hanebüchen.

Genausowenig will ich keine neue reformierte Prüfung für ALLE. Warum sollte ein Angler, der 30 Jahre Erfahrung hat und sich wirklich top auskennt, eine neue Prüfung machen? Ebenso hanebüchen.

Ich nehme Tor 3!


----------



## PapaBear (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So habe für Option a gestimmt.Es sollten dann allerdings auch wirklich scharfe Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.So meine Meinung dazu. Und Meinungen sind schließlich wie A....löcher jeder hat so etwas. Deswegen allerdings recht teilweise recht aggressiv auf eine einfache und dazu noch anonyme Umfrage zu reagieren ist doch etwas übezogen.


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Kannst Du mir das erläutern?

Die Umfrage ist sehr unbequem, das gebe ich zu. Aber Meinungsmache kann ich nicht erkennen. Ist doch nur logisch zu Ende gedacht, was die Mehrheit fordert. 

genau da liegt der Fehler. Deiner Meinung nach fordert die Mehrheit das es eine neue Prüfung gibt *und* die alten Püfungen ungültig werden. Dafür gibt es keine Grundlage und verfälscht das Ergebnis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umfrage nicht sinnvoll, da das Ergebnis darauf zielt, dass sich grundlegend etwas ändern soll.
> 
> Wo bleibt die Option "Alles soll bleiben wie bisher" bzw. "Ich will keine der beiden Alternativen" ?



Hab ich ganz bewusst nicht aufgenommen. Hat auch einen logischen Grund.

In allen bisherigen Diskussionen spielte die Gruppe " wie bisher " eine recht untergeordnete Rolle. 
Bedeutet nicht, dass der eine oder andere Boardi das nicht meint, aber eben nur eine kleine Anzahl.
Und ich möchte ja die Entscheidung der Mehrheit, die mit dem jetzigen Prüfungsverfahren nicht einverstanden sind, egal in welche Richtung.
Ein " wie bisher " wäre ein Schlupfloch für viele, die sich um eine klare Entscheidung drücken wollen. 
Also bleibt für die, welche es im jetzigen Zustand für gut halten ganz einfach der Weg, sich zu enthalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> genau da liegt der Fehler. Deiner Meinung nach fordert die Mehrheit das es eine neue Prüfung gibt *und* die alten Püfungen ungültig werden. Dafür gibt es keine Grundlage und verfälscht das Ergebnis.



Nun ja, das lässt sich sehr leicht an den bisherigen Diskussionen ablesen. Da gibte s einen deutlichen Trend *für *die Prüfung und die Mehrheit hält die jetzige Prüfung auch für zu lasch.
Kannst Du in den bisherigen Diskussionen auch leicht herauslesen.


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

sorry, hier habe ich mich wohl leider ungenau ausgedrückt. Das viele die bisherige Prüfung zu lasch finden und weiterhin eine Prüfung wollen ist wohl der Tenor hier. Aber das in Verbindung zu bringen mit der Ungültigkeit der bisherigen Prüfungen finde ich falsch. Die Forderung kann ich nicht erkennen und diese Forderugn ist auch meiner Meinung nach nicht folgerichtig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ralf, worauf willst du mit dieser hypothetischen Umfrage eigentlich hinaus, daß erschließt sich mir grad nicht. Nur mal 'nen Überblick verschaffen?


----------



## Jungpionier (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab ich ganz bewusst nicht aufgenommen. Hat auch einen logischen Grund.
> 
> In allen bisherigen Diskussionen spielte die Gruppe " wie bisher " eine recht untergeordnete Rolle.
> Bedeutet nicht, dass der eine oder andere Boardi das nicht meint, aber eben nur eine kleine Anzahl.
> ...



Das hört sich sehr fadenscheinig an. Die Option "Wie bisher" würde an dem Verhältnis der beiden "Alternativen" nichts ändern. Doch es gäbe die zusätzliche Information, wie viele Boardies überhaupt reformwillig sind.

Und genau vor dieser Information habt ihr Angst. Die "kleine Anzahl" könnte vielleicht größer sein, als euch lieb ist. Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass euch gar nicht interessiert, was die Boardies denken. Sondern nur die Meinung derer, die wie ihr denkt.
Die Umfrage ist wahrscheinlich auch deshalb anonym, damit man sie manipulieren kann.

Alles sehr zwielichtig |rolleyes


----------



## Katteker (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Basis ist doch eine andere.
> 
> Wir haben in unzähligen Diskussionen über dieses Thema doch folgendes herausgefunden:
> 
> ...



Habe für A gestimmt.

Grund: 600,- EUR sind einfach lächerlich. Es geht immer noch um simples angeln.

Warum nicht einfach den ganzen unsinnigen Blödsinn aus der Prüfung streichen und durch sinnvolle Themen (z.B. 1-2 Praxistage am Wasser) ersetzen? Gleiche Anzahl Gesamtstunden = gleiche Kosten! 

Falls mehr Wissen vermittelt werden muss: Evtl. auch einfach die Kurse straffen und mehr Themen in der gleichen Zeit behandeln? Bzw. die heutigen Themen in weniger Stunden unterbringen. Dann wäre das ganze zumindest ne kleine Hürde. 

Ergebnis:

- Im Kurs lernt man nur Dinge die man auch wirklich benötigt.
- Eine sinnvolle Prüfung kann gestaltet werden.
- Preise bleiben im bezahlbaren Bereich
- Kursstunden werden ebenfalls nicht zu hoch.
- An den Praxistagen kann den Fischen mal aufn Kopp geklopft  werden. Montagen für die wirkliche Situation am Wasser können mit Bezug auf die aktuelle Situation vor Ort gebunden werden, verschiedene Köder anfassen, anködern usw.

Nur so als Anregung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ralf, worauf willst du mit dieser hypothetischen Umfrage eigentlich hinaus, daß erschließt sich mir grad nicht. Nur mal 'nen Überblick verschaffen?



Eigentlich möchte ich damit meine Meinung prüfen.

Diese ist nämlich, dass die Prüfung von sehr vielen ausschließlich deshalb gefordert wird, damit nicht die Hunnen über unsere Gewässer herfallen. Ungeachtet dessen, dass sowas ja über die Erlaubnisscheine und nicht über den Fischereischein reguliert wird/werden kann. 

Als Grund angegeben wird aber meist fehlende Sachkunde und Tierschutzargumente, die erst durch eine Prüfung zu erlangen wären, so diese denn den Anforderungen die dieses Hobby an uns stellt, erfüllt. Das aber ist nach mehrheitlicher Meinung nicht der Fall. Eine verschärfung der Prüfung also die logische Konsequenz.

Ich möchte ganz einfach einen Trend erkennen, ob diese gesteigerte Sachkunde als so wichtig angesehen wird, dass die Mehrzahl bereit wäre, sich diesen Anforderungen auch selbst zu stellen. Oder ob man sagt, Sachkunde ist schön und gut, aber die kann ich mir auch in der Praxis erwerben. Dafür soviel Geld und Zeit aufzuwänden ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Und genau vor dieser Information habt ihr Angst. Die "kleine Anzahl" könnte vielleicht größer sein, als euch lieb ist. Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass euch gar nicht interessiert, was die Boardies denken. Sondern nur die Meinung derer, die wie ihr denkt.




Wer ist mit ihr gemeint?
Diese Umfrage ist von Rallle 24 eröffnet worden und nicht vom Modteam.
Und dient wie er ja selber schreibt dazu seine eigene Meinung zu prüfen.

Noch dazu, wie kann so eine Abstimmung hier welche eventuell von 100 Leuten getätigt wird repräsentativ für  die Meinung aller Angler sein?  :q:q
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist wahrscheinlich auch deshalb anonym, damit man sie manipulieren kann.
> 
> Alles sehr zwielichtig |rolleyes



Das ist weit unter der Gürtellinie und so ziemlich der ehrabschneidenste Kommentar, den ich hier im AB jemals gelesen habe. 

Gratulation.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Habe für A gestimmt.
> 
> Grund: 600,- EUR sind einfach lächerlich. Es geht immer noch um simples angeln.
> 
> ...



Über die Modalitäten der Prüfung und allgemeines dazu haben wir hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

schon ein Thema. Da kann man übrigens auch den Meinungstrend rauslesen, der mich zu dieser Umkfrage verführt hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wer ist mit ihr gemeint?
> Diese Umfrage ist von Rallle 24 eröffnet worden und nicht vom Modteam.
> Und dient wie er ja selber schreibt dazu seine eigene Meinung zu prüfen.



Danke Knurri, genau so ist es.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Jungpionier

Als Verschwörungstheoretiker solltest du dich vielleicht mal im Trööt nebenan umsehen...Da wo die gebratenen Tauben vom Himmel fallen...


----------



## Jungpionier (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich damit meine Meinung prüfen.
> 
> Diese ist nämlich, dass die Prüfung von sehr vielen ausschließlich deshalb gefordert wird, damit nicht die Hunnen über unsere Gewässer herfallen. Ungeachtet dessen, dass sowas ja über die Erlaubnisscheine und nicht über den Fischereischein reguliert wird/werden kann.
> 
> ...



Dann frag halt einfach danach! Wir geben dir doch gerne Auskunft. Dazu braucht man diese Umfrage nicht. :g

Ich finde es toll, dass die Prüfung wenigstens ein paar Hunnen aussortiert. Leider noch zu wenig.
Praxis erwerben will ich am Wasser! Alleine! Und ich will mir nicht jeden Pups in einem Kurs erklären lassen. "learning by doing"! Das ist doch gerade der Reiz am Angeln, dass man selbst den Fisch mit seinem Gerät, seiner Taktik, seinen Mutmaßungen fängt. Ich will nicht, dass ich stellvertretend für meinen Angellehrer Fische fange, sondern ich will es auf meine Art tun!


----------



## Downbeat (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Jungpionier:
Da geb ich Ralle absolut recht!

To Topic:
Was die ganze Diskussion angeht, kann ich mich für keine der gegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten entscheiden.
Dies aus folgendem Grund. Meiner Meinung nach bedarf die Prüfung grundsätzlich einer Reform, allerdings nicht in dem Maß einer Aufstockung auf 6Monate "Lehrzeit", sondern lediglich um eine Aufstockung um verpflichtende Praxisstunden und einer Überarbeitung der Themenkomplexe inkl. der Prüfung an sich.
Ausserdem halte ich ein ungültig werden lassen bisheriger Prüfungen schlichtweg für die falsche Massnahme.


----------



## Werner1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Dann frag halt einfach danach! Wir geben dir doch gerne Auskunft. Dazu braucht man diese Umfrage nicht. :g


 

genau, das hätte es einfacher gemacht und das Ergebnis wäre auch ehrlicher


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich damit meine Meinung prüfen.
> 
> Diese ist nämlich, dass die Prüfung von sehr vielen ausschließlich deshalb gefordert wird, damit nicht die Hunnen über unsere Gewässer herfallen. Ungeachtet dessen, dass sowas ja über die Erlaubnisscheine und nicht über den Fischereischein reguliert wird/werden kann.
> 
> Als Grund angegeben wird aber meist fehlende Sachkunde und Tierschutzargumente, die erst durch eine Prüfung zu erlangen wären, so diese denn den Anforderungen die dieses Hobby an uns stellt, erfüllt. Das aber ist nach mehrheitlicher Meinung nicht der Fall. Eine verschärfung der Prüfung also die logische Konsequenz.


Und wo hast du dann herausgelesen das Utopische Prüfungshürden von 600€ und 6 Mon. Dauer erwünscht sind.

Ich erkenne eher den Trend die Prüfung sinnvoller zu gestalten........heisst für mich änderung der Themeninhalte.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ganz einfach einen Trend erkennen, ob diese gesteigerte  Sachkunde als so wichtig angesehen wird, dass die Mehrzahl bereit wäre,  sich diesen Anforderungen auch selbst zu stellen. Oder ob man sagt,  Sachkunde ist schön und gut, aber die kann ich mir auch in der Praxis  erwerben. Dafür soviel Geld und Zeit aufzuwänden ist nicht  notwendig.


Also "learning by doing" ? Kann und muss sich doch jeder erwerben der das Hobby betreiben will. Sonst fängt er nix.#c Glaube keiner hier ist auf die Welt gekommen und konnte fischen..........

Tierschutzargumente muss ich mir nicht aneignen.........könnte ja dann auch ohne Grundwissen losziehen. Hätte mir ja nicht mal mehr das Larifari aus der Prüfung reinziehen müssen.


Und bevor wieder das Argument kommt "in anderen Bundesländern klappts doch schon", hätte ich mal folgenden Einwand :
Ich war schon 5 mal in besagten Bundesländern im Urlaub.
Wurde dort noch nie kontrolliert. Hab in jedesmal 3Wochen am Stück nie eine Kontrolle von anderen Anglern erlebt. Und ich hatte immer einen Bungalow direkt am See, wo ich immer einen schönen Überblick hatte...........
Andere Angler mit z.B. lebendem Köderfisch oder 4 Ruten drinne hab ich genug gesehen. Untermassige Fischlein wurden mitgenommen, und denen wurde der Haken noch schön vor dem töten rausgerissen. Lebendköder wurde mir schon 2 mal von den dortigen Bungalowbesitzern empfohlen, weil "hier wurde noch nie kontrolliert, so fängt man am besten". Einer hatte auch ein Blankoangelerlaubnisschein, "sie hätten sich doch keinen besorgen brauchen".
Ich hätte dort auch alles mögliche treiben können ohne in einer Statistik zu erscheinen............
In Italien und Spanien denken die nicht so über den Tierschutz wie bei uns.........die Erfahrungen hab ich ja schon im anderen Threat geschrieben.


Die schwarzen Schäflein, ob die jetzt eine Prüfung hatten oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, tauchen dort, wenn sie nicht ganz blöd sind, in keiner Statistik auf. 


Für mich wäre logischere Konsequenz :
Weg mit der Prüfung in der Form.
Weitaus mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen. 

Würde mich mal interessieren wie dann die Statistik aussieht.


----------



## riecken (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das würde doch nicht gehen! woher soll man den wissen was z.b. welche flagge im wasser zu bedeuten hat ?? oder die fischkunde oder ganz einfach was man darf und was nicht?? 
Sonst könnte ich doch auch einfach geld zahlen und Auto fahren!

So sehe ich das|wavey:

und das mit mehr kontrolle  wie soll das gehen ? würde ich ma gerne wissen weil mann kann ja net für jeden see 1 typ "Beauftragen" die ganze zeit am see zu sein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Für mich wäre logischere Konsequenz :
> Weg mit der Prüfung in der Form.
> Weitaus mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen.


Wär ich sofort dafür!


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wär ich sofort dafür!


Und die Meinung erkenne ich bei vielen anderen auch.
Deshalb erscheint mir diese Umfrage zu einseitig........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Davon ab:
Ich bin für Kurse...

FREIWILLIG und nicht gesetzlich verordnet..


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Ich bin für Kurse...
> 
> FREIWILLIG und nicht gesetzlich verordnet..


In Angelvereinen wär das ja noch machbar, und durchaus sinnvoll.

Aber wie sollte man das den vielen Vereinslosen (mir inklusive) schmackhaft machen ? Zumal das ja dann auch eine Kostenfrage wäre. Und freiwillig noch Geld bezahlen ?


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Warum denn den  Fischereischein kaufen?
Ich als Niedersachse sehe da keinen Sinn drinn.
Hat in den meisten Bundesländern doch wohl keine Vorteile gebracht.
Nur die Verwaltung und das Regelwerk wurden aufgebläht.

600€ für die Prüfung!
Ralle Du hörst dich schon an, wie die gegen die du wetterst.
(na wenn so nicht das Abstimmungsergebnis beeinflusst werden sollte):q


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Ich bin für Kurse...
> 
> FREIWILLIG und nicht gesetzlich verordnet..



Wer geht den freiwillig zu einen Kurs welcher nicht Pflicht ist?

Du glaubst tatsächlich noch an das Gute im Menschen.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wer geht den freiwillig zu einen Kurs welcher nicht Pflicht ist?
> 
> Du glaubst tatsächlich noch an das Gute im Menschen.



In Vereinen schön verpackt. Mit Praxis am Wasser, wo man was lernen kann...........
Wenn ich hier manche Fragen sehe.........dort bekämen die "Liveberatung"
Glaube schon das so mancher Jungangler von dem Angebot gebrauch machen würde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und die Meinung erkenne ich bei vielen anderen auch.
> Deshalb erscheint mir diese Umfrage zu einseitig........




Sind die beiden Antwortmöglichkeiten so schwer zu verstehen???

"Prüfung abschaffen" ist eine Option. Wenn ich Deine Zeilen richtig interpretiere, genau die, welche Du befürwortest. Wo also ist das Problem ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sind die beiden Antwortmöglichkeiten so schwer zu verstehen???
> 
> "Prüfung abschaffen" ist eine Option. Wenn ich Deine Zeilen richtig interpretiere, genau die, welche Du befürwortest. Wo also ist das Problem ?



Es wird nicht zu 100% an deine Fragen liegen.
Die sind ziemlich eindeutig.
Sondern an der Art und Weise wie du sie in deinem Eröffnungsschreiben untermalst.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Ralle


Damyl schrieb:


> Für mich wäre logischere Konsequenz :
> Weg mit der Prüfung in der Form.
> Weitaus mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie dann die Statistik aussieht.


Musst schon alles lesen..............


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Es wird nicht zu 100% an deine Fragen liegen.
> Die sind ziemlich eindeutig.
> Sonder in der Art und Weise wie du sie in deinem Eröffnungsschreiben untermalst.
> Gruß Knurri



Genau.........klingt so nach "Vogelfrei". Und auf der anderen Seite Utopisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum denn den  Fischereischein kaufen?
> Ich als Niedersachse sehe da keinen Sinn drinn.
> Hat in den meisten Bundesländern doch wohl keine Vorteile gebracht.
> Nur die Verwaltung und das Regelwerk wurden aufgebläht.
> ...




Es war Jahrzenhtelang die Regelung, dass man den Fischereischein beim Amt gekauft und damit die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat. Hat prima funktioniert.
Das alleine war schon Hürde genug, spontane Besäufnisangeleien zu verhindern. Außerdem wurde dadurch sichergestellt, dass wegen Fischereigesetzübertretungen verurteilte keinen Schein mehr bekamen. Also war und wäre auch eine übergeordnete Kontrollfunktion gegeben.

Zu den 600€.

Was glaubst Du denn, wieviel ein Kurs an 24 WE kostet ? Meinst Du irgendjemand stellt sich ein halbes Jahr jedes WE für Lau irgendwohin und schult zukünftige Angler ? 
Bedenke mal, wieviel Lehrmaterial notwendig ist. Mit dem heutigen ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Das kostet auch.

Zur Dauer.

Ich denke 6 Monate müssten schon sein. Alleine um den Angler in die Lage zu versetzen jeden Fisch sicher und genau bestimmen zu können (eines der häufigsten Argumente der Prüfungsbefürworter) braucht es schon einige Wochenenden.
Und dann die ganze Gesetzeskunde. Eigentlich sind 6 Monate viel zu wenig um all den benötigten Stoff zu lernen. 


Wer, wie ich, jedoch meint, dass gar nicht soviel Wissen nötig ist um angeln zu gehen, der muss mir auch nicht mit einem Wochenendkurs kommen.
Das unbedingt nötige Wissen kann auf einem Flyer zusammen mit dem Fischereischein ausgehändigt werden. 


Ich sehe aber schon, dass meine Meinung durchaus bestätigt wird. 

" Ich hab die Prüfung, sollen die anderen die gefälligst auch machen, so sinnlos das auch ist. Betrifft es mich aber selber, in Gottes Namen, so wichtig ist es dann auch wieder nicht."


----------



## Tate (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

In dem von Ralle genannten Fall würde ich mir neue Gewässer im Ausland suchen und lieber dort mein Geld hinschaffen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Genau.........klingt so nach "Vogelfrei". Und auf der anderen Seite Utopisch.



Nö, ist nur konsequent.

Entweder ist Angeln so komplex und schwierig, dass es einer grundlegenden Schulung bedarf, und die dauert und kostet halt, oder es ist mit ein paar grundlegenden Worten erklärt und es bedarf keiner Prüfung.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, ist nur konsequent.
> 
> Entweder ist Angeln so komplex und schwierig, dass es einer grundlegenden Schulung bedarf, und die dauert und kostet halt, oder es ist mit ein paar grundlegenden Worten erklärt und es bedarf keiner Prüfung.


Deine "grundlegenden Worte" interpretier ich jetzt mal schon als eine Prüfung. Also bist du doch nicht der Meinung das sie abgeschafft gehört ?
Dann nehm dir doch mal 10 Nachbarn von dir, die noch nie was vom fischen gehört haben, zum Angeln mit. 
Drück jedem eine Rute in die Hand und lass sie loslegen....
Aber bitte psssstt ....keine Ratschläge von dir ....einfach nur zuschauen. Wenn die sich später auch nur eine Karte holen können, bist du auch nicht dabei. Und deinen Beipackzettel müssen die auch nicht lesen. (selbst in der jetzigen Prüfungsform, "müssen" die sich das zumindest reinziehen)


Wenn du dann noch sagst Prüfung weg, Angeln ist so einfach das kann jeder, lasst alles aufs Wasser los........... dann viel Spass mit den "Hunnen" am Wasser. 

PS:
Hoffentlich sind die dann an deinem Stammgewässer

Klink mich hier lieber aus..............du willst eh nur deine Meinung akzeptieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Na, der Mittelweg reicht doch wohl!
Grundwissen und sonst nichts.
Soll doch auch noch Spass machen, etwas selbst rauszufinden.


----------



## Katteker (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Ralle:
Hatte nicht vor über die genaue Ausgestaltung des Lehrgangs hier zu diskutieren und ins OT abzugleiten. War nur als Beispiel gedacht.

Ich versuchs nochmal anders:

Die 24 WE und die sich daraus ergebenden 600,- EUR hast du so angenommen. Dieser Zeitansatz ist für mich völlig übertrieben. Das wirklich notwendige Wissen kann in deutlich kürzerer Zeit vermittelt werden! 
Daher ist die Fragestellung in meinen Augen von vornherein darauf ausgerichtet, die möglichen Antworten in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken und so die eigenen Ansichten zu bestätigen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> " Ich hab die Prüfung, sollen die anderen die gefälligst auch machen, so sinnlos das auch ist. Betrifft es mich aber selber, in Gottes Namen, so wichtig ist es dann auch wieder nicht."



Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber das ist doch pure Unterstellung. Es mag einige wenige geben die so denken. Die Mehrheit sieht das mit Sicherheit anders.


----------



## wilhelm (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Auch dem Autofahrer werden nur die rudimentären Kenntnisse des Straßenverkehrsrechts nahegebracht, aber deshalb kann man auf die Fahrerlaubnisprüfung verzichten?

Ich weiß, der Vergleich ist vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt,aber Sinn einer jeden Prüfung ist es doch den Probanten dazu zu bewegen das er sich mit der Materie beschäftigen muß.

Die Fischerreiprüfung kann keinen perfekten Angler erzeugen genau so wenig wie eine Fahrerlaubnisprüfung einen perfekten Kraftfahrer, und die Gesellenprüfung einen perfekten Facharbeiter erzeugt.


Aber ich denke gerade wegen der vielzahl von Prüfungen stehen wir in der Welt da wo wir stehen, und das ist nicht unten.

Was also kann an einer Prüfung, und sei sie noch so unvollkommen, falsch sein? 
Darum eindeutig pro Fischereiprüfung.

*Anmerkung :Ralle* deine Fragestellung ist so wie du sie stellst für mich unbrauchbar und so nicht zu beantworten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> Hatte nicht vor über die genaue Ausgestaltung des Lehrgangs hier zu diskutieren und ins OT abzugleiten. War nur als Beispiel gedacht.
> 
> War auch allgemein gemeint und kein Vorwurf an Dich
> ...



Ich denke nicht dass das eine Unterstellung ist. Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, sondern vollkommen menschlich. Besitzstandwahrung nennt man das.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Auch dem Autofahrer werden nur die rudimentären Kenntnisse des Straßenverkehrsrechts nahegebracht, aber deshalb kann man auf die Fahrerlaubnisprüfung verzichten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso! Soll sich ein jeder ein paar Grundkentnisse aneignen (nicht freiwillig) und kann dann auch ans Wasser!
Wobei die Forderung nach sechs monaten völlig überzogen ist! Wer will kann in 3 Wochen einen Jagdschein machen mit allen drum und dran, da braucht kein Angler  ein halbes Jahr!


----------



## Algon (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich bin für eine Fischereiprüfung.
Grund:
Ich bin es einfach leid, das heute alles wegfällt, zu dem ich früher gezwungen wurde. Ich sage nur Grundwehrdienst.
Ich komme mir langsam vor wie Generation "Arsch".


MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Fischereiprüfung.
> Grund:
> Ich bin es einfach leid, das heute alles wegfällt, zu dem ich früher gezwungen wurde. Ich sage nur Grundwehrdienst.
> Ich komme mir langsam vor wie Generation "Arsch".
> ...



Ganz großen Respekt vor einer grundehrlichen Antwort. #6


----------



## Katteker (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun dazu ist meine Meinung, das das notwendige Wissen, so es in wenigen Stunden zu erklären ist, auch auf einem Faltblatt beim Kauf des Fischereischeins vermittelt werden kann. Hatten wir in den Diskussionsthread ja auch schon zur Genüge aufgeführt.



Genau das sehe ich anders. Mal eben ein paar Fischbildchen angucken ist eben nicht genug. Nen Hecht von nem Karpfen unterscheiden geht wohl. Aber grade einige Friedfische sind da ja nun deutlich komplizierter.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wozu also was abprüfen ?



Der angehende Angler ist *gezwungen* sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Rest ist Information in Eigenverantwortung. Wer was falsch macht, trägt die Konsequenzen. Fertig.



Das führt wohl eher dazu neue Angler von vorn herein abzuschrecken. "Lieber garnicht angeln, als nen sauteueren Fehler aus Unwissenheit zu machen".


Eine solche Denkweise wäre wohl das Schlimmste was uns passieren kann! Die Jugend von vorn herein abzuschrecken würde PETA und co. am Ende Tür und Tor öffnen.


----------



## locotus (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe ohne Ralles Ausführungen zu lesen mich für Punkt 1 entschieden. Ich hätte auch einfach sagen können, ich hab meinen Schein, übrigens ohne Prüfung, war vor 1989 nicht nötig im Osten, aber meine Söhne wollen auch mal angeln und meine Frau nimt auch ab und an mal gerne die Rute in die Hand. Ohne Prüfung und Schein jedoch illegal und auf Prüfung hat sie keine Lust.

Die wenigsten werden von ganz allein drauf kommen angeln zu wollen, die meisten fangen doch im Kindesalter schon an, gehen mit den Eltern mit oder später ist ein Freund, Bekannter, Nachbar derjenige der sie mitnimmt. Also doch meistens jemand mit Erfahrung, sicher nicht in jeder Angeltechnick, zumindest jedoch können hier Grundlagen weitergegeben werden.

Außerdem frage ich mich was macht ca. 80 Mio Deutsche so anders und einzigartig auf diesem Planeten mit fast 7 Mrd Menschen , dass man hier eine Prüfung fürs Angeln ablegen muss. Gibt es überhaupt noch ein Land wo sowas gefordert wird? Ich hab nix gefunden.

Und wer Angst hat, dass dann "Hunnen" über unsere Gewässer herfallen, muss einfach einsehen, das wir nicht in Alaska, Kanada, Russland oder auf dem Mond leben. Hier trifft man halt regelmäßig Angler am Wasser. Das liegt nun mal an der Bevölkerungsdichte, die ist übrigens in Holland sogar noch höher als hier.


----------



## orgel (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Fischereiprüfung.
> Grund:
> Ich bin es einfach leid, das heute alles wegfällt, zu dem ich früher gezwungen wurde. Ich sage nur Grundwehrdienst.
> Ich komme mir langsam vor wie Generation "Arsch".
> ...



Das Gefühl habe ich manchmal auch... 
Ich bin zwar eher für eine Prüfung, aber aufgrund meiner persönlichen Situation würde ich eher dagegen stimmen, weil ich auf das Angeln ungern verzichten würde. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich nochmal so viel Zeit und Geld für eine erneute Prüfung übrig hätte: Ich bin vor 6,5 Monaten Vater geworden, und schon deshalb haben sich die Prioritäten ein wenig verschoben, dann noch Arbeit, Seminare usw... Insofern bin ich froh, wenn ich in der wenigen Zeit mal in Ruhe zum angeln komme! 
Ich enthalte mich daher mal ganz diplomatisch :g denn meine Prüfung und den Fischereischein (der bei uns unbefristet gültig ist) möchte ich nicht mehr hergeben, allerdings bin ich auch ganz froh darüber, dann nicht jeder, der plötzlich mal Lust zum angeln verspürt, gleich mit der Angelrute neben mir steht |wavey:

Nachtrag: Zumindest in Niedersachsen brauchte ich außerdem nie einen Fischereischein, um Gewässerkarten zu bekommen oder in einen Verein einzutreten, die Sportfischerprüfung hat immer ausgereicht... Allerdings glaube ich, nach ein wenig überlegen, dass sich nicht jeder, der gerade mal Lust zum angeln verspürt, sich ne Ausrüstung zulegt und einen Fischereischein kaufen würde, sondern sich schon ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigen wird oder beschäftigt hat, ansonsten wird man mit einem "Einsteigerset" für 15 Euro eh schnell die Lust verlieren, daher nun doch Antwort 1


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

deutschland ist im vergleich zu frankreich 'ne armselige anglernation.

die haben keine fischereiprüfung, aber reichlich kontrolle.

und supergewässer. immer noch.

(die meister-verordnung für alle lebensbereiche, deutschland eben)
antwort 1, ganz klar.


----------



## minne6 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich bin ebenso für eine anspruchsvolle Fischerprüfung! Auch wenn das heißen würde, das ich mich nochmal ransetzen und ordentlich bezahlen müsste. Die jetzige Fischerprüfung ist doch unter uns gesagt ein regelrechter Witz und bedarf keine nennenswerte Kenntnisse. Würde man so eine umfangreiche Fischerprüfung einführen, so wäre ich Stolz darauf, sie abgelegt zu haben. Das jetzige Ansehen bzw. das Bild eines Anglers ist ohnehin schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen! Sprich Gelbe Gummstiefel oder gar weiße Schlachterstiefel, eine gelbe Regenkappe auf dem Kopf sowie ein leichten Hauch von Dümmlichkeit) So kommt es mir zumindest vor, wenn ich fremden erzähle, dass ich angle und dabei deren schmunzelnden Gesichter sehe und genau weiß, was die jetzt denken.  
Würde diese Ausbildung also in Karft treten, wäre man meiner Meinung nach der Angler angesehener und man würde ernst genommen werden. Wie z.B. ein Jäger der triumphierend und mit stolz geschwellter Heldenbrust seine Beute präsentiert, und alle Ihn bewundern, was er doch für ein Toller "Hecht" ist.


----------



## orgel (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



minne6 schrieb:


> Würde diese Ausbildung also in Karft treten, wäre man meiner Meinung nach der Angler angesehener und man würde ernst genommen werden. Wie z.B. ein Jäger der triumphierend und mit stolz geschwellter Heldenbrust seine Beute präsentiert, und alle Ihn bewundern, was er doch für ein Toller "Hecht" ist.



Die Jäger haben hier bei uns zur Zeit ein deutlich schlechteres Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit, als es bei Anglern der Fall ist... Aber ist das denn der Maßstab für unser Hobby? Manche werden belächelt, weil sie Briefmarken sammeln, oder stundenlang mit ihrer Eisenbahn spielen...


----------



## Freakadelle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



minne6 schrieb:


> Wie z.B. ein Jäger der triumphierend und mit stolz geschwellter Heldenbrust seine Beute präsentiert, und alle Ihn bewundern, was er doch für ein Toller "Hecht" ist.



Ne du, das war mal. Denen sägen militante Tierschützer mittlerweile die Hochsitze an 

Zum Thema: Bin gegen eine Verkomplizierung, Erschwerung und Verteuerung der Prüfungen. Dann schon lieber die Fischereiabgabe etwas erhöhen und damit strengere und effektivere Kontrollen finanzieren und die Strafverfolgung bei Fischwilderei verschärfen.

Meinen alten Angelschein von 1988 würde ich nicht hergeben wollen. Ist wie beim Führerschein: Da wird auch ständig alles mögliche reformiert und verteuert, aber mit dem alten Lappen darfste trotzdem fahren. Und das ist gut so!


----------



## minne6 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Ne du, das war mal. Denen sägen militante Tierschützer mittlerweile die Hochsitze an




Ok wenn man drüber nachdenkt, dann habt ihr ja recht, was das ansehen angeht. Komme aus einem kleinen Dorf, wo die Leute denken, der der ein Jäger ist, der hat was großes erreicht im Leben. Ich wäre einfach nur Stolz drauf, sagen zu können :,, Ich habe die Fischerprüfung bestanden und bin nun Fachmann" ;-)
Weiß nicht.. das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Freakadelle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ok wenn man drüber nachdenkt, dann habt ihr ja recht, was das ansehen angeht. Komme aus einem kleinen Dorf, wo die Leute denken, der der ein Jäger ist, der hat was großes erreicht im Leben. Ich wäre einfach nur Stolz drauf, sagen zu können :,, Ich habe die Fischerprüfung bestanden und bin nun Fachmann" ;-)
> Weiß nicht.. das ist meine Meinung.



Auch ein Jäger wird erst mit wachsender Erfahrung zum Fachmann...wie der Angler.


----------



## snofla (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

man könnte ja noch nach erfolgtem 6 monatigen Kursus ne Probezeit von 2 Jahren machen mit nem Katalog in Flense #h


so wie es im Post 1 steht nicht durchführbar.............gottseidank


----------



## Zusser (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Prima Winterlochthema!

Ich habe vorbehaltlos für die 'neue, schwere Prüfung' gestimmt. Sie dürfte gerne auch 'sehr schwer' ausfallen.

Der Grund: Purer Egoismus.

Mit einem Schlag hätte ich die Gewässer fast für mich alleine, ich schätze, dass ++60% der jetzigen Angler diese neue Prüfung nicht mehr ablegen würden. 
Gerade die Gelegenheitsangler, die 6 mal im Jahr fischen gehen, würden sich das eher nicht antun.

Mir geht es übrigens nicht um 'Futterneid' (dass ich mehr Fische fange), sondern einfach darum, die Natur möglichst für mich alleine zu haben. Wie gesagt, da bin ich egoistisch.


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So, mein vorheriges Posting habe ich verfasst, ohne den Thread durchzuackern.

Das habe ich inzwischen nachgeholt. 
Bemerkenswert: Es ist immer nur vom finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand die Rede.
Keiner hat Bedenken, die Prüfung nicht zu schaffen, weil er -nun ja- zu doof dafür ist. 
Schaut euch mal die Durchfallquoten bei der Jägerprüfung an. Nur so zum Vergleich. Googeln hat eine Zahl von 25% Durchfallern ergeben, trotz des langen Vorbereitungskurses.

Die von Ralf postulierte Prüfung müsste ja auch entsprechend schwer sein, wenn man sich 6 Monate auf sie vorbereiten müsste...

Der tiefere Sinn einer solchen Prüfung: Weniger Angler. Denn, wie schon festgestellt: einen Fisch zu schlachten, kann jeder in 5 Minuten lernen.
Sollte es irgendwann gewollt sein, die Zahl der Angler zu reduzieren, dann ist es mir schon lieber eine fachlich schwere Prüfung dazu zu nutzen, als den Geldbeutel (Fischereischein 1000€/Jahr).

Unterm Strich sehe ich heute das Problem aber nicht.
Jeder mit einem IQ über 70 _kann _die heutige Prüfung schaffen.
Leisten _kann _sie sich auch jeder, die 250€ (Bayern) sind machbar, wenn man wirklich will. 
Die Anfängerausrüstung kostet schließlich auch 250€.

Das wirkliche Manko der bestehenden Regelung sehe ich darin, dass Erwachsene keine Möglichkeit haben, das Angeln einfach mal zu probieren und sie damit nicht herausfinden  können, ob sie Freude am Angeln hätten.

Deshalb: Einen 'Jugenfischereischein' für Erwachsene! D.h. Angeln nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers.


----------



## micha84 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich finde das in Baden-Wütemberg die Prüfungen genau richtig sind, in andere Bundesländer wo man keinen Angelschein oder den Angelschein durch geringe beteiligung erwerben kann ist wohl von Anglern überfühlt.

In unsere Fischerunterricht wurden wir gut vorbereitet und die min. Stunden sind doch notwendig um zu wissen mit was man zutun hat. Die ca 900 Fragen zu können beherscht auch nicht jeder erst recht nicht wen man keine Interesse an angeln hat und nur mal so macht weil ein Kumpel das macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Sollte es irgendwann gewollt sein, die Zahl der Angler zu reduzieren,


Dazu brauchts schlicht keine Prüfung.
Das macht heute schon jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter durch Kartenausgabe..

Und wenn man schon meint, in der gesellschaftlichn Diskussion in der Defensive zu sein, wäre es viel wünschenswerter, möglichst viele statt möglichst wengier Angler zu haben:
Je mehr, desto eher wird man auch gehört..



> Ich finde das in Baden-Wütemberg die Prüfungen genau richtig sind, in andere Bundesländer wo man keinen Angelschein oder den Angelschein durch geringe beteiligung erwerben kann ist wohl von Anglern überfühlt.


Dann hast Du schlicht Glück gehabt.
Das hier dürfte der Realität im allgemeinen leider eher entsprechen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## mcl (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hab mal für die 2. Antwort gevoted. Genau aus den Gründen die dafür im Starpost stehen.
Hier in Bayern oder zumindest bei mir im Kurs wars zwar schon so dass wir das töten und ausnehmen gelernt haben. Dazu kam auch ein kurzer Praxisteil zum zusammenstellen von rute, rolle ect. aber ich hätte schon auch gern noch mehr praxis gehabt.

Ich hatte nie einen Jugenfischereischein oder der gleichen.
Für einen jungen Erwachsenen der schon seit klein auf mit Papa ect. angeln geht wäre ein größerer Praxisteil sicher großteils fürn Popo, da er sicher schon Jahre erfahrung hat bevor er die Prüfung macht.

Aber für Leute wie mich die vorher nie was mit angeln zu tun hatten wäre sowas sehr zu empfehlen!

Ich hatte halt des Glück dass ein guter Freund schon 14 Jahre lang angelt und der mir einiges bei gebracht hat. Ohne seine Hilfe hätt ich sicher dagestanden wie der Herr in dem link von Thomas9904!

Die komplette Ausbildung sollte praktischer angelehnt werden. Man prügelt sich Schonmaße und Zeiten von 90 Fischen ins Hirn nur um se nach der Prüfung vergessen zu können da sie an jedem Gewässer anders sind.

Wie man saubere Knoten selbst bindet lernt man ne halbe Stunde.
Vielmehr als ne Posenmontage kriegt man auch nicht mit. Dabei gibt es viel interessantere Methoden den Schuppenträgern nachzustellen.

Es is ja glaub ich von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich aber in bayern C+R absolut verboten. Was einem in den meisten Angelvideos gezeigt wird ist aber meist das Gegenteil. Genauso wie dass jeder noch so kleine Fisch gekäschert werden muss. Eigentlich schade, da es ja immer noch ein Lebewesen ist! In fast jedem Youtube Video wird jeder Barsch und jedes Rotauge an der lippe aufgehängt aus dem Wasser gezogen.

Es gibt glaub ich auch Bundesländer wo es ein Höchstmaß gibt für Fische und nicht nur ein Schonmaß. Was ja ein guter Mittelweg wäre.

Letzten endes denke ich sollte es auch einheitlicher geregelt sein. Am besten in ganz BRD gleich, das wäre am einfachsten.

Zum anderen sollte auch dem Angler ein gewisser Freiraum eingeräumt werden. Dazu ein Beispiel:

Was bringt ein Schonmaß für die Nase in einem Fluss wo sie im Übermaß vorkommt, während sie in nem anderen Fluß kurz vorm aussterben ist?

Da sollte dem Angler vor Ort mehr Verantwortung gegeben werden. Vor allem wenn er in seinem Vereingewässer angelt. Da weiß er doch sicher am ehesten was für das Gewässer gut ist und was nicht. Das kann ja von Verein zu Verein sprich von wasser zu Wasser anders sein und sollte halt in den Monatsbesprechungen des jeweiligen Vereins geklärt werden.


Ich hoffe es wird jetzt keine Diskussion über CR ect. angestoßen. Es ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Petri allen!


----------



## SpinnerFreund (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich finde eine Fischereischeinprüfung eher als Quatsch. Für mich ist es reine Abzocke...
Als Beispiel nehme ich mal das Bundesland Mecklenburg Vorpommern:

Jeder muss eine Theorieprüfung ablegen, in der er schriftlich beweist, dass er die Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, ein paar Fische und Pflanzen auf den Bildern und noch ein wenig unbedeutenden Theorie kram kennt. Soweit so gut. Doch niemand zeigt einem hier oben etwas praktisches. Wie man sein Tackle abstimmt. Wie wird ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet. und und und...
Dies ist auch gar nicht von behördlicher Seite gefordert, denn bei uns kann man den Fischereischein ohne einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht zu haben machen. Einfach zur Prüfung anmelden und bestehen... Kostet dann 75 Euro plus Ausstellung Fischereischein.

Da dies nicht nachgehalten wird, vertrete ich die Meinung, dass man auch einfach nur Angelerlaubnisscheine verkaufen kann. Dies wird durch Kontrollen überwacht und gut ist. 

Nebenbei noch folgender Ansatz:
Jeder "Depp" darf sich Säugetiere wie Schweine, Kühe, oder auch Viehzeug wie Enten, Gänse, Tauben, etc. halten und schlachten wie er meint. Da gibt es keine Prüfung, kaum Kontrollen. Angler müssen um nem Fisch eins rüber zu hauen und dann zu töten eine Theorieprüfung ablegen |kopfkrat

verstehe wer will |rolleyes

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> Soweit so gut. Doch niemand zeigt einem hier oben etwas praktisches. Wie man sein Tackle abstimmt.


lernst du bei der Fahrschule, wie die Ausstatung Deines Autos auszusehen hat?



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> Jeder "Depp" darf sich *Säugetiere* wie Schweine, Kühe, oder auch Viehzeug wie Enten, Gänse, Tauben, etc. *halten und schlachten wie er meint. *


 
wo lebst Du denn?

MfG Algon


----------



## SpinnerFreund (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> lernst du bei der Fahrschule, wie die Ausstatung Deines Autos auszusehen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gelernt, wie ich mein Auto auszustatten habe. Jedoch wurde mir damals dort beigebracht, was als Grundvoraussetzung an Bord sein sollte und wie ich es mit noch etwas mehr Ausrüstung weiter aufwerten kann.

Zum 2. Punkt:

Rinder und Schweine, werden laut Definition zu den Säugetieren gezählt. Lernte man bei uns früher in der Grundschule, aber sollte spätestens in Biologie auf dem Lehrplan stehen #q

Diese kann ich mir privat kaufen/zulegen und sie Mästen. Wenn ich dann ein Kalb habe und der Meinung bin es reicht zum aufspießen, kann ich es schlachten und nach dem garen auf dem Spieß verspeisen. Dafür brauche ich keine Prüfung abzulegen, da es meine private Sache ist und keiner es beaufsichtigt/überprüft

Jetzt magst Du ja etwas verwirrt |bigeyes
Jedoch ist dies so, da wo ich wohne

|wavey:
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nach einigen Überlegen:
Fischereiprüfung ist Quatsch und bringt nichts.
Wie in jedes andere Hobby muss ich mich einarbeiten und erlernen ( deshalb mache ich es doch), Angeln kann ich in keinem Lehrgang lernen ( wie lange soll der Lehrgang gehen? , ich lerne doch dazu, solange ich Angele). Man kann in einem Lehrgang doch bestenfalls einige ausgewählte ( ja aber welche, von welcher Angelart? ) Grundlagen lernen.
Es ist doch sinnvoller eine Kurs Fliegenfischen zu besuchen, wenn ich davon was lernen will, oder von mir aus Karpfenangeln/ Hechtangeln. das wären auch Einnahmequellen, die wenigstens einen positiven Effekt haben.
Um Knoten zu binden, muss ich nicht einen Lehrgang besuchen. Wirklich notwendiges Wissen ist doch in angemessener Zeit nicht mal theoretisch zu vermitteln, von praktischen Fähigkeiten ganz abgesehen.
Es reicht doch ein simples Merkblatt, womit sich jeder Fischereischeininhaber zu beschäftigen hat, spätestens bei der Kontrolle wird er merken, ob er es getan hat ( Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten etc.)
Außerdem sind wir ja nicht blöder als unsere nordischen Nachbarn.
Für die ( notwendige) Regulierung von Überandrang am Gewässer gibt es geeignetere Maßnahmen.
Gruß A.


----------



## andy72 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Jeder "Depp" darf sich *Säugetiere* wie Schweine, Kühe, oder auch Viehzeug wie Enten, Gänse, Tauben, etc. *halten und schlachten wie er meint.*




das ist fakt zumindest beim kleinvieh wie zb kaninchen,hühner,gänse tauben allerdings gibts für haltung und schlachtung auch gesetze und vorschriften !


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> Zum 2. Punkt:
> 
> Rinder und Schweine, werden laut Definition zu den Säugetieren gezählt. Lernte man bei uns früher in der Grundschule, aber sollte spätestens in Biologie auf dem Lehrplan stehen #q


|kopfkrat Wo bitte habe ich angezweifelt das Rinder und Schweine zu den Säugetieren gehört????|kopfkrat


SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> Diese kann ich mir privat kaufen/zulegen und sie Mästen. *Wenn ich dann ein Kalb habe und der Meinung bin es reicht zum aufspießen, kann ich es schlachten* und nach dem garen auf dem Spieß verspeisen. Dafür brauche ich keine Prüfung abzulegen, da es meine private Sache ist und keiner es beaufsichtigt/überprüft


dann lebst Du aber nicht in Deutschland!

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



andy72 schrieb:


> das ist fakt zumindest beim kleinvieh wie zb kaninchen,hühner,gänse tauben allerdings gibts für haltung und schlachtung auch gesetze und vorschriften !


Man darf doch nicht  (selbst) einfach Schweine, Kühe usw. schlachten, wo lebt Ihr denn?

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich habe für den Wegfall der Prüfung gestimmt, weil ich es für schwierig halte alle vorhandenen Scheininhaber neu zu prüfen. Der Ansturm wäre zu groß. Gerade in Deutschland!|kopfkrat|bigeyes Das Land bekommt doch nun mal sehr wenig hin. Das würde Jahre dauer bis alle Ihren Schein haben.

Ich würde einfach die Prüfung umkrämpeln, d.h. praxisnaher getalten und das wars. Wer diese neu machen will, macht es. Wer nicht, eben nicht. Die zukünftigen Angler müssen es sowieso machen.

An Threadersteller (@ralle): Soll das neue Modell schlechte, umweltunfreundliche Angler selektieren oder warum die verschärfte Prüfung? Wenn das, dass Ziel ist wird es mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Modell verfehlt. Da die Intelligenz, nichts mit fischereigerecht töten, Umweltfreundlichkeit und anglerischem Können zu tun hat. "Deppen" wird es immer geben und die können auch intelligent sein.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wo bitte habe ich angezweifelt das Rinder und Schweine zu den Säugetieren gehört????|kopfkrat
> 
> dann lebst Du aber nicht in Deutschland!
> 
> MfG Algon



Doch  denke ich schon. Steht zumindest in meinem Pass...
Und alle um mich herum, praktizieren dies so, oder ähnlich auch...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> das ist fakt zumindest beim kleinvieh wie zb kaninchen,hühner,gänse tauben allerdings gibts für haltung und schlachtung auch gesetze und vorschriften !


Die Kleintierzüchter brauchen aber interessanterweise zum schlachten von warmblütigen Säugetieren keinerlei Prüfung im Gegensatz zu Anglern bei kaltblütigen Fischen...

Der Kleintierzüchterverband scheint da besser als Anglerverbände für seine Mitglieder zu arbeiten.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Leute, lasst bitte Kühe und Schweine draußen. Wenn Ihr die Diskussion so vertiefen wollt, dass macht das bitte hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kleintierzüchter brauchen aber interessanterweise zum schlachten von warmblütigen Säugetieren keinerlei Prüfung im Gegensatz zu Anglern bei kaltblütigen Fischen...
> 
> Der Kleintierzüchterverband scheint da besser als Anglerverbände für seine Mitglieder zu arbeiten.......


das kann aber auch daran liegen, das ein töten von Säugetieren, in der Regel, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und? Ich denke es geht um Tierschutz, warum man die Prüfung brauchen soll (jedenfalls wenn man "Angler"verbände so hört..)..

Angler sind halt wahrscheinlich die viel schlechteren Menschen, dass man die da prüfen muss...
;-))


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und? Ich denke es geht um Tierschutz, warum man die Prüfung brauchen soll (jedenfalls wenn man "Angler"verbände so hört..)..


 
Das tut es auch, nur stehen wir halt mehr in der Öffentlichkeit. 
Wenn jeder Hans im Glück nachher sein Unwesen am See treibt, weil er einmal angeln möchte, werden wir doch wieder alle über einen Kamm gezogen. Und unser Ansehen sinkt noch weiter. 
Grundkenntnisse sind einfach notwendig.
Werden die nicht erlangt, liegt das nicht an der Prüfung sondern an der Ausbildung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Parasol (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,
dass zu dem Thema unter den Anglern unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen ist mir schon klar. Was mich überrascht ist, dass ausgerechnet Mods und Admins gegen eine Prüfung mit vorausgehendem Lehrgang sind. Um die contra-Meinung zu festigen, werden auch noch falsche Auswirkungen unterstellt.
Mit freiem Zugung zum Angeln wird nicht nur das Niveau der Angler am Wasser sinken, sondern auch in den Angelforen.
Wer will das?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dass zu dem Thema unter den Anglern unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen ist mir schon klar. Was mich überrascht ist, dass ausgerechnet Mods und Admins gegen eine Prüfung mit vorausgehendem Lehrgang sind. Um die contra-Meinung zu festigen, werden auch noch falsche Auswirkungen unterstellt.
> Mit freiem Zugung zum Angeln wird nicht nur das Niveau der Angler am Wasser sinken, sondern auch in den Angelforen.
> Wer will das?



Nun, erst mal haben auch Mod´s und Admins eine eigene Meinung. 

Für das AB braucht man keine Prüfung, da haben wir dem Angeln schonmal was voraus. 

Falsche Auswirkungen  unterstellen...Nun ja. Nenne mir ein Land auf dieser Erde, wo es wegen einer fehlenden Anglerprüfung negative Auswirkungen gibt. 

Aber das alles hat nicht direkt etwas mit dieser Umfrage hier zu tun.

Da geht es alleine um die persönliche Befindlichkeit eines jeden einzelnen. Eine Pillepalle Prüfung wie heute ist in jeder hinsicht Quatsch, was auch in den hier stattfindenden Diskussionen immer wieder bestätigt wird. 

Also entweder gar nicht oder richtig. Nur das ist hier die Frage. 

Ist auch klar das so eine konkrete Fragestellung Probleme bereiten kann, zumindest wenn man ehrlich gegen sich selbst ist. Da gehen die ganzen Tierschutz-,Schonzeiten-,Gesetzes und Verhaltensargumente den Bach runter und es reduziert sich auf die Frage, ob man persönlich bereit wäre, die Konsequenzen seiner eigenen Forderungen und Argumente zu tragen, oder ob man die nur anderen zumuten will.

Eine, wie auch immer geartete Schlußfolgerung mit angehängten Forderungen daraus ableiten zu wollen ist Unsinn. Denn es ändert sich ja nicht die Meinung zur Realität, lediglich die Argumente werden klar herausgestellt. 
Das wiederum kann zum Überdenken des eigenen Standpunktes führen, in welche Richtung das dann geht ist ja offen.


----------



## Parasol (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Ralle 24



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .......................................
> Ist auch klar das so eine konkrete Fragestellung Probleme bereiten kann, zumindest wenn man ehrlich gegen sich selbst ist. Da gehen die ganzen Tierschutz-,Schonzeiten-,Gesetzes und Verhaltensargumente den Bach runter und es reduziert sich auf die Frage, ob man persönlich bereit wäre, die Konsequenzen seiner eigenen Forderungen und Argumente zu tragen, oder ob man die nur anderen zumuten will.
> ............................................



so konkret finde ich die Fragestellung nicht. Die Antwort 2. muss und kann nicht gestellt werden, da die Notwendigkeit einer Prüfung für Fischereischeininhaber sich nicht stellt.
Noch nie musste
a) ein Autofahrer seinen Führerschein abgeben, als die schriftliche Führerscheinprüfung eingeführt oder verschärft wurde,
b) ein Jäger seinen Jagdschein abgeben, den er vor der Einführung der verschäften Jägerprüfung erworben hat,
c) ein Meister, Bilanzbuchhalter usw. eine Wiederholungsprüfung absolvieren, obwohl diese Prüfungen entweder verschärft oder eingeführt wurden.
Warum also sollte ein erfahrener Angler seinen Fischereischein abgeben müssen und sich erst einer verschäften Prüfung zu unterziehen?
So viel zum Thema "konkrete Fragestellung".


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Warum also sollte ein erfahrener Angler seinen Fischereischein abgeben müssen und sich erst einer verschäften Prüfung zu unterziehen?
> So viel zum Thema "konkrete Fragestellung".



Du willst nicht, gelle|supergri

Gerne nochmal.

Es ist leicht, sich für eine verschärfte Prüfung auszusprechen, wenn man die selbst nicht (mehr) ablegen muss. Man ist ja nicht betroffen.

Also alles auf Null, jeder mit den gleichen Voraussetzungen und dann die Frage beantwortet.

Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Gut geschrieben Parasol!

Konkrete, wirklichkeitsnahe Fragestellung liegt nicht vor. Ich zitiere mich auch nochmal selber:



Katteker schrieb:


> Daher ist die Fragestellung in meinen Augen von vornherein darauf ausgerichtet, die möglichen Antworten in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken und so die eigenen Ansichten zu bestätigen.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Fischereischein abgeben müssen und sich erst einer verschäften Prüfung zu unterziehen?


Und genau das ist der Grund warum die Meißten für Punkt 1 gestimmt haben. Seid doch mal ehrlich, wer will den das Hinz und Kunz sich jetzt mit Angeln am See umhertreiben darf. Die jetzige Prüfung ist immer noch eine Hemmschwelle, wenn auch keine besonders große.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ...wer will den das Hinz und Kunz sich jetzt mit Angeln am See umhertreiben darf...




das scheint mir des pudels kern.

verbrämt mit hege und pflege, 
waidgerechtigkeit, tierschutz usw. 
ist das nichts anderes 
als eine kultivierte form von fressneid.

als ob ohne prüfung die gewässer und fischbestände geplündert und zerstört würden.

ich hab ja schon auf frankreich verwiesen, was bestimmt fischereilich keineswegs zerstört ist.

fischereischeinpflicht besteht eh, unterschiedliche kategorien mit unterschiedlichen preisen.
oft genug müssen noch lokale erlaubnisscheine erworben werden.

war im übrigen auch ein anliegen der französischen revolution, aus den feudalen jagd-und fischerei-privilegien bürgerrecht zu machen, 
manche nennen das heute "angeln für hinz und kunz".

wieviel klassen wollt ihr denn wieder haben?
noch mehr, als heute durch fliegenfischerstrecken und "soziale" vereine schon geschaffen wurden?

(geht nicht gegen dich, @algon)


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> war im übrigen auch ein anliegen der französischen revolution, aus den feudalen jagd-und fischerei-privilegien bürgerrecht zu machen,
> manche nennen das heute "angeln für hinz und kunz".
> 
> wieviel klassen wollt ihr denn wieder haben?
> noch mehr, als heute durch fliegenfischerstrecken und "soziale" vereine schon geschaffen wurden?


sorry Jose, das ist ja nun absoluter Quatsch.
Jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Bürgerechten usw..
Es hat doch jeder das Recht zum angeln, nur wenn er das möchte, soll er auch was dafür tun. Und mit fressneid hat das auch nichts zu tun, ich will nur nicht an überfüllten und überfischten Gewässern angeln. 
Frankreich? 
Frankreich= 97 Einwohner pro km²

Deutschland= 229 Einwohner pro km²
soviel dazu.

MfG Algon


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab ja schon auf frankreich verwiesen, was bestimmt fischereilich keineswegs zerstört ist.



da hier schon mehrfach der Vergleich mit Frankreich zu lesen war, möchte ich doch gerne einmal darauf hinweisen, dass sich in Deutschland mehr Menschen viel weniger Fläche teilen.

Frankreich 97 Einwohner pro km²
Deutschland 229 Einwohner pro km²

Da braucht man schon ein paar Regeln mehr um ein vernünftiges miteinander zu garantieren.

Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

oh da war ich wohl zu langsam! |supergri|supergri
Zwei doofe ein Gedanke. #6
Wikipedia ist schon echt hilfreich.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> oh da war ich wohl zu langsam! |supergri|supergri
> Zwei doofe ein Gedanke. #6


 
:m

MfG Algon


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

nur mal zur Trennung
a) Recht zum Angeln
b) den Gewässerbesuch über Kartenausgabe limitieren
nirgends steht , dass jeder an jedem Teich  Angeln kann
Gruß A.


----------



## Werner1 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

die französische Revolution passt hier leider als argument überhaupt nicht. Damals gab es Menschen die durften nicht fischen, und konnten dieses Recht auch nicht erwerben, weil es irgendwelchen Adeligen oder ähnlichem zustand. Das hat mit Prüfung ja oder nein nichts zu tun.


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ich will nur nicht an überfüllten und überfischten Gewässern angeln.



möchte ich auch.
möchten alle.

also müssen etliche angler weg.
also muss ein auschschlussverfahren her.

entweder ganz klar über die finanziellen möglichkeiten 
oder
über 'wisssen'. warum eigentlich kein abitur als voraussetzung zur ablegung der prüfung?

oder besser noch eine dreijährige ausbildung als 'freizeitfischer'?

wir kriegen das schon hin, das angeln an nicht "überfüllten und überfischten Gewässern".

dann brauchen wir paar hundert leutchen auch keine verbände mehr.
dann sind wir "der Club".

na klasse, dann lieber mit hinz und kunz an überfüllten gewässern.

du kannst dir ja nen eigenen see kaufen. solls geben.
(keine knete dafür? schade...)


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> möchte ich auch.
> möchten alle.
> 
> also müssen etliche angler weg.
> ...


 
sorry Jose, aber jetzt wird es albern!

MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> oh da war ich wohl zu langsam! |supergri|supergri
> Zwei doofe ein Gedanke. #6
> Wikipedia ist schon echt hilfreich.



dann brauch es doch nen 'klugen', um nen zweiten gedanken zu haben.

wikipedia ist wirklich hilfreich.:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/England

Frankreich 97 Einwohner pro km²
Deutschland 229 Einwohner pro km²
*England 377 Einwohner pro km²*

und jetzt helft mir: 
welche fischerprüfung gibts in england?
england eine fischereiliche wüste?


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> sorry Jose, aber jetzt wird es albern!
> 
> MfG Algon



wenn du meinst...

ich denke eher, dass du deinen gedanken nicht in konsequenz denkst.

um die gewünschten zustände am wasser zu haben, wird angeln immer mehr zum luxus werden.
ist es an guten gewässern ja schon, ein luxus, den sich eben nicht jeder leisten kann.

der schnitt wird hier über vereinsgebühren bzw. erlaubnisscheine gemacht.


wieso also die verbrämte prüfung zum schnitt machen, wo doch franzosen, engländer u.a. sehr gut auf diesen 'befähigungsnachweis' verzichten können?


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> dann brauch es doch nen 'klugen', um nen zweiten gedanken zu haben.
> 
> wikipedia ist wirklich hilfreich.:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/England
> ...



Ist jetzt nicht zufällig ein Teil einer Insel?
Küstenlänge 12.429 km


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> dann brauch es doch nen 'klugen', um nen zweiten gedanken zu haben.
> 
> wikipedia ist wirklich hilfreich.:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/England
> ...



ich lassen es hier gut sein.
Jeder seine Meinung.
Auf solch Kinderkram habe ich keine Lust! #h


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht zufällig ein Teil einer Insel?
> Küstenlänge 12.429 km


 
Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich schon bei Frankreich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> [..]
> wieviel klassen wollt ihr denn wieder haben?
> noch mehr, als heute durch fliegenfischerstrecken und "soziale" vereine schon geschaffen wurden?



Wenn (!) man den Zugang zu den Gewässern begrenzen will oder muss, dann (!) wäre es mir wesentlich lieber, das über eine anspruchsvolle Prüfung zu erreichen als über den Preis.

Wenn jemand Aktionismus ausüben will, wäre für mich die Stoßrichtung eher die, gegen überteuerte Elitestrecken zu Felde zu ziehen. Wieso fordert man #h  nicht, den Zugang zum Forellenbach den heute ein Rudel Wolfrathshausener Ärzte befischt, danach zu vergeben, wieviele Fliegenmuster der Bewerber binden kann?


----------



## Deluxe601 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



jens_z schrieb:


> Die Zahl der legalen Angler sinkt, die der Schwarzangler steigt



Ich fürchte, das wäre der Kern, um den es am Ende (ausschließlich) geht.

Weil die Hemmschwelle - auch die soziale - ein weiteres Stück nach oben rutscht. Und während der Schein nebst Lehrgang und Prüfung jetzt bereits einen meßbaren Preis kostet, würde es dann erst richtig teuer.

Fragt sich dann, ob Angeln wirklich künstlich zum Reichen-Hobby gemacht werden soll...es ist ja schon jetzt auch materialmäßig nicht wirklich für Geringverdiener gemacht...

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie mein Vorredner:
Anspruchsvollere Prüfung, aber nicht noch mehr Kostendruck.

Ich sehe aber bei den jetzigen Lehrgängen und der Prüfung eigentlich nur ein Manko:
Zu wenig Praxis.
Der theoretische Teil ist für den Neuling erstmal sicher ausreichend dimensioniert und dürfte auch den grundlegenden Anforderungen der Natur und Umwelt gerecht werden.

Aber daß man einen Fischereischein bekommt, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal im Vorfeld eine Angel ausgeworfen zu haben - das finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig.
Lehr-Angeln müßte drin sein, sogar ohne Lehrgangsleiter - mit einem dazu passenden Schein, der begrenzte Gültigkeit hat (entsprechend der Lehrgangsdauer) und der danach sofort verfällt.
So hätte jeder die Chance, während des VL schonmal zu üben, Fragen aus der Praxis aufzuwerfen und von fachkundiger Stelle (Lehrgangsleiter) Antworten zu erhalten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

was die Einwohnerzahl mit einer Prüfung zu tun hat erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was die Einwohnerzahl mit einer Prüfung zu tun hat erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht.



pass auf, sonst kriegst du auch ein "kinderkram" an den kopf.

und wie die prüfung "ein vernünftiges miteinander garantiert",
das sieht man jeden tag auf den buhnen.

sorry, ist ja kinderkram, knurrt der hahn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben Parasol!
> 
> Konkrete, wirklichkeitsnahe Fragestellung liegt nicht vor. Ich zitiere mich auch nochmal selber:
> 
> ...




Gebetsmühleanwerf:

Es gibt zwei, aber sowas von konträren Antwortmöglichkeiten, wie bitte soll das was in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt werden?

Es geht nicht um einen Lösungsvorschlag, sondern um die persönliche Einstellung.

Wenn jemand sagt, ich will die Prüfung (wie auch immer) um es zukünftigen Anglern möglichst nicht einfach zu machen und so mein Gewässer nicht mit noch mehr Anglern teilen zu müssen, so ist das wenigstens ehrlich (auf die Tatsache das der Zugang zu Gewässern nicht über die Prüfung, sondern die Erlaubniskarten geschieht ist an anderer Stelle schon genug gesagt worden). Das sagen aber nur die wenigsten.

Überwiegend wird die fehlende Sachkenntnis und Tierschutzargumente angegeben. Damit wird diese lasche Prüfung aus eine Ebene gehoben, der sie absolut nicht gerecht wird. Damit suggerieren wir nach außen, dass Angeln ein so komplexes und tierschutzgefährdendes Thema ist, dass da unbedingt vorab Wissen abgeprüft werden muss. Nichtangler erkennen die absurdität der Prüfungsinhalte nicht. 

Wer jedoch wirklich der Meinung ist, dass abgeprüftes Wissen absolut notwendig ist (völlig legitime Einstellung) der kann aber doch mit der laschen und praxisfremden heutigen Prüfung im Grunde keinesfalls einverstanden sein. 

Wenn also die Verbannung neuer Angler nicht das Argument für die Prüfung ist, dann kann es nur Sekt oder Selters geben. 

Wer die Prüfung haben möchte um den Zustrom der Angler zu bremsen, der wird hier natürlich auch keine zufriedenstellende Antwortmöglichkeit finden, denn er wäre ja selbst betroffen und u.U. " aussortiert". Mangelnde Zeit oder Geld halt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, ist ja kinderkram, knurrt der hahn.



der ist gut! :m:m


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer jedoch wirklich der Meinung ist, dass abgeprüftes Wissen absolut notwendig ist (völlig legitime Einstellung) der kann aber doch mit der laschen und praxisfremden heutigen Prüfung im Grunde keinesfalls einverstanden sein.


 
naja, so einfach und praxisfremd war meine Fischereinscheinprüfung nicht.
Ich mußte sie machen, da ich mein DAV Ausweis verbummelt hatte.

Geht das jetzt hier um die schwere der Prüfung oder um deren Abschaffung.
Dann muß der Lehrgang eben sinnvoller und die Prüfung schwerer gestaltet werden.
Und, warum soll ich meinen Schein abgeben und neu machen?
Aber eine Abschaffung halte ich weiterhin für fraglich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei, aber sowas von konträren Antwortmöglichkeiten, wie bitte soll das was in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt werden?



In dem man eine Antwort so unattraktiv und unreal wie möglich gestaltet.


Ich bin aber erstaunt, dass so viele für die zweite Antwort gestimmt haben. Hätt ich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sagt, ich will die Prüfung (wie auch immer) um es zukünftigen Anglern möglichst nicht einfach zu machen und so mein Gewässer nicht mit noch mehr Anglern teilen zu müssen, so ist das wenigstens ehrlich (auf die Tatsache das der Zugang zu Gewässern nicht über die Prüfung, sondern die Erlaubniskarten geschieht ist an anderer Stelle schon genug gesagt worden). *Das sagen aber nur die wenigsten.*



Hervorhebung durch mich.

Hast du eigentlich schonmal ernsthaft daran gedacht, dass es eben nur die wenigsten so denken? Bei dir hört sich das immer so an, als wenn du allen Prüfungsbefürwortern diese Denkweise unterstellst. Dieses ist ganz gewiss nicht so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> als wenn du allen Prüfungsbefürwortern diese Denkweise unterstellst. Dieses ist ganz gewiss nicht so!


Nicht allen, aber eben schon vielen.
Wie man immer wieder in entsprechenden Diskussionen lesen kann..


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei, aber sowas von konträren Antwortmöglichkeiten, wie bitte soll das was in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt werden?


 
ganz einfach, da die eine Antwortmöglichkeiten die Abgabe meines Fischereinscheines beinhaltet.
Die eine Antwort enthält einen Nachteil, die Andere nicht.
Hätte man gefragt, wer ist für und wer dagegen, würde ein anderes Ergebniss rauskommen. Einige werden sich sagen, bevor ich meinen Schein jetzt neu machen muß, lasst ihn wegfallen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> möchte ich auch.
> möchten alle.
> 
> also müssen etliche angler weg.
> also muss ein auschschlussverfahren her.



Psychologische Eignungsuntersuchung und es muß ein Leumundszeugnis beigebracht werden, hierbei könnte man auf Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen, Verwandte und Expartner zurückgreifen!

Spaß beiseite, da Ralle schon im Anfangsposting den Jagdschein als Beispiel für eine anspruchsvollere Prüfung angeführt hat, möchte ich dazu mal folgendes loswerden: 
Ein umfangreicher und finanziell aufwändiger Lehrgang sortiert meiner Meinung nach mitnichten den Großteil irgendwelcher "Hunnen" aus und gewährleistet auch in keiner Weise, daß Leute, die sich dem waidgerechten und verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur nicht verpflichtet fühlen, unseren Gewässern fernbleiben. Und darum geht es den meisten Befürwortern einer strengeren Prüfung ja augenscheinlich.
Ich habe bei der Jagdausübung schon dermaßen viele, haarsträubende Beispiele unwaidmännischen Verhaltens, welches aus purer Ignoranz der Kreatur gegenüber resultierte, gesehen, daß es den Hund mitsamt der Hütte graust.
Und das bei einem Zeitvertreib, dem nach wie vor so viele Mitglieder des Establishments nachgehen wie kaum einer anderen Passion.
Der "Sport der Könige"-Noblesse Oblige, drauf geschixxen, die "Schlägertypen" sind immer zur Genüge vertreten und Verantwortung im Sinne von Moral lernt man nicht bei einem wie auch immer gearteten Fischereischeinlehrgang.
In diesem Sinne würde ich auch befürworten: Prüfung abschaffen, dafür Kontrollen und Sanktionen anpassen.


----------



## Knispel (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !

Ich hatte letztes Jahr meine Jägerprüfung abgelegt, sie ist halt nur "etwas" umfangreicher und teurer als die Sportfischerprüfung. Auslesen kann man keinen - Idioten und Ignoranten ( sorry ich dachte es war ein Schäferhund, eine streunernde Katze oder eine am Boden laufende Prachttaube) - gibt es in jeder "Finanzliga" - .


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

mal ehrlich, wenn man mal bedenkt, von wem und warum die Prüfung überhaupt in Deutschland eingeführt wurde, finde ich es eigentlich beschämend, dass es sie überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wenn man mal bedenkt, von wem und warum die Prüfung überhaupt in Deutschland eingeführt wurde, finde ich es eigentlich beschämend, dass es sie überhaupt noch gibt.


|uhoh: 
Na, von wem und warum?


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Na, von wem und warum?


 sie wurde von den Nazis eingeführt um Juden und Nichtariern vom Fischfang auszuschließen:v


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sie wurde von den Nazis eingeführt um Juden und Nichtariern vom Fischfang auszuschließen:v



Quelle?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sie wurde von den Nazis eingeführt um Juden und Nichtariern vom Fischfang auszuschließen:v



Ähhh, Nein.

Der Fischereischein wurde damals eingeführt.
Die Prüfung gibt es erst seit den 70er Jahren.

Das macht sie aber nicht sinnvoller.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Quelle?



http://angelgeschichte.de/48/1933_bis_1945.html>


1939 mag der Schein eingeführt worden sein, aber das hat ja nun nicht zwangsläufig antisemitische Hintergründe...also jetzt bitte nicht die Nazikeule schwingen, daß führt zu gar nichts...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ganz einfach, da die eine Antwortmöglichkeiten die Abgabe meines Fischereinscheines beinhaltet.
> Die eine Antwort enthält einen Nachteil, die Andere nicht.
> Hätte man gefragt, wer ist für und wer dagegen, würde ein anderes Ergebniss rauskommen. Einige werden sich sagen, bevor ich meinen Schein jetzt neu machen muß, lasst ihn wegfallen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Die Pro und Contra Diskussion hatten wir schon zur Genüge. 
Da ist es doch recht interessant, mal tiefer zu graben.

Nachteile haben beide Varianten, je nachdem welchen Standpunkt man einnimmt.

Die einen sagen eben, dass durch den Wegfall der Prüfung Unmengen von Anglern die Gewässer stürmen würden. Ist auch ein gravierender Nachteil, wenn es denn stimmen würde.

Bei der "Fachgerechten Prüfung" ist es der persönliche Aufwand, der stört.

Wie ich immer wieder betone ist es leicht, etwas zu fordern, wenn man selbst nicht betroffen ist. Es ist sogar noch leichter, wenn man durch die Forderung, die Prüfung zu erhalten oder gar zu erschweren einen indirekten Vorteil (weniger Konkurrenz) hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nabend Ralf,

Hoffentlich ist deine Gebetsmühle gut gelagert.  Du wirst die hier noch öffter in die Gänge bringen müßen. Ist schon erschreckend wie wenige hier in der Lange oder Willes sind zu verstehen worauf es dir ankommt.Um so häufiger sind die altbekannten Platetüden u. Unterstellungen zu lesen.

Ansonsten, ich bin dieser Sache egoistisch , faul und geizig. Mein Schein würd ich nie hergeben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ok, es war der Fischereischein,
jedoch sind die Beweggründe die Gleichen.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ok, es war der Fischereischein,
> jedoch sind die Beweggründe die Gleichen.


 
ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Brillendorsch
Ach Gottchen, dann sollten wir auch das Kindergeld abschaffen, daß Bundesnaturschutzgesetz usw.usw.usw.?


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> http://angelgeschichte.de/48/1933_bis_1945.html>


Da steht aber nichts von der Einführung einer Fischerprüfung.

Dass selbst im Angelboard nach dem 'Red Arcs Law' nun noch Godwin's Law zuschlägt, gibt schon zu denken!

Vielleicht sollte man mal eine (natürlich freiwillige ) Prüfung für Internetforenschreiber anbieten.

Das Thema war doch in diesem Thread nicht wer die Prüfung erfunden hat, ob sie gut oder schlecht ist, sondern wie man zu Ralles Umfrag steht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zusser

Das die Nazis dazu 'ne Prüfung eingeführt hätten war einfach 'ne Behauptung von Brillendorsch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Sten,
soweit würde ich da nicht gehen wollen
was ich meinte war dass einige mit der Prüfung eben die Zahl der Angler reduzieren wollen, andere wiederum wollen das Angeln einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsschicht vorbehalten. 
Da sehe ich sehr wohl Paralelen zu der damaligen Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und es ist in der Diskussion wirklich wichtig, den Unterschied zwischen Prüfung und Schein im Auge zu behalten.

Der Schein als Verwaltungsinstrument (Fischereiabgabe, Zählung etc.) ist sinnvoll und wird auch von mir nicht in Frage gestellt.

Die Prüfung als Grundlage für den Schein dagegen schon!

Vor allem dann, wenn er zur Begrenzung der Anglerzahl dienen soll..

Denn je mehr Angler, desto eher kann man in der Gesellschaft Gehör finden gegen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer - je weniger, desto weniger Gehör und Einfluss in der Gesellschaft...


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Sten,
> soweit würde ich da nicht gehen wollen
> was ich meinte war dass einige mit der Prüfung eben die Zahl der Angler reduzieren wollen,


nein, nicht reduzieren.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> andere wiederum wollen
> das Angeln einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsschicht vorbehalten.
> Da sehe ich sehr wohl Paralelen zu der damaligen Zeit.


wo steht den bitte das es einer Bevölkerungsschicht verwehrt werden soll eine Prüfung abzulegen?


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn je mehr Angler, desto eher kann man in der Gesellschaft Gehör finden gegen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer - je weniger, desto weniger Gehör und Einfluss in der Gesellschaft...


kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen.


MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Seh ich nich so - je größer und einflussreicher eine Gruppe, desto weniger kann man gegen deren Interessen machen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> nein, nicht reduzieren.
> 
> 
> wo steht den bitte das es einer Bevölkerungsschicht verwehrt werden soll eine Prüfung abzulegen?


 
in einigen Beiträgen hier zu lesen
|bla:


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in einigen Beiträgen hier zu lesen
> |bla:


 
wenn Du meinst#c

MfG Algon


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Thomas,
was passiert denn mit der Fischereiabgabe ?


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Zusser
> 
> Das die Nazis dazu 'ne Prüfung eingeführt hätten war einfach 'ne *Behauptung *von Brillendorsch.



Das ist ja das Problem. 
Wie soll man denn einem Diskussionsfaden folgen, wenn irgendein Blindfisch aus der Luft gegriffenen Unsinn, oder Halbwahrheiten in die Runde wirft.
Wenn das dann noch als Nazikeule verpack ist, kann einem schon die Lust vergehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem.
> Wie soll man denn einem Diskussionsfaden folgen, wenn irgendein Blindfisch aus der Luft gegriffenen Unsinn, oder Halbwahrheiten in die Runde wirft.
> Wenn das dann noch als Nazikeule verpack ist, kann einem schon die Lust vergehen.


 sorry, wie Du vieleicht gesehen hast, hab ich meinen Irtum längst eingestanden.
Und die Nazikeule will ich sicher nicht schwingen.
Im Übrigen betitel ich ander User auch nicht als Blindfisch|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Brillendorsch*
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke was er meint ist, dass eine so aufwändige und teure Prüfung von vielen gar nicht zu leisten wäre. Sei es aus finanziellen oder zeitlichen Gründen.

Was heute, nur auf einem finanziell schwächeren Niveau, aber auch schon der Fall ist.

Wer heute nicht mal eben die Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühr aus dem Ärmel schüttel kann, kuckt in die Röhre. Auch Mehrfachjobber und Schichtarbeiter dürften da Probleme haben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Sten,
> soweit würde ich da nicht gehen wollen
> was ich meinte war dass einige mit der Prüfung eben die Zahl der Angler reduzieren wollen, andere wiederum wollen das Angeln einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsschicht vorbehalten.
> Da sehe ich sehr wohl Paralelen zu der damaligen Zeit.



Darum ging es in diesem speziellen Fall den Nazis sicher nicht, sondern die ganze Sache hatte verwaltungstechnische Aspekte unter dem Gesichtspunkt von Schutz und Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen, ich erwähne in diesem Zusammenhang auch gerne noch mal das Reichsnaturschutzgesetz, in dem erstmals in Deutschland die amtlichen Belange des Naturschutzes geregelt worden und das bis 1976 die Grundlage für staatlichen Naturschutz bildete.
Aber wie Zusser schon sagte: Godwin's Law....#h


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke was er meint ist, dass eine so aufwändige und teure Prüfung von vielen gar nicht zu leisten wäre. Sei es aus finanziellen oder zeitlichen Gründen.
> 
> Was heute, nur auf einem finanziell schwächeren Niveau, aber auch schon der Fall ist.
> 
> Wer heute nicht mal eben die Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühr aus dem Ärmel schüttel kann, kuckt in die Röhre. Auch Mehrfachjobber und Schichtarbeiter dürften da Probleme haben.


 
naja, wo ein Wille ist........
Es gibt Urlaub und man kann sparen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, wo ein Wille ist........
> Es gibt Urlaub und man kann sparen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Wenn man was zum sparen hat, dann ja.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Naja ich finde den Ansatz der Idee gut aber es würde sicherlich dazu führen dass immer weniger mit dem angeln beginnen denn 600€ sind doch (besonders für Jugendliche) recht viel und man würde damit sicherlich sehr viele die sich fürs Angeln interessieren würden verschreken. 

Wobei andererseits sollte es in Österreich auch mal ne Reform geben denn z.B in Tirol muss man nur n 10Stündligen Vortrag besuchen in dem sowieso jeder mit seinem Handy spielt, schläft an der Bar sitzt ( ja es gibt im Saal wo dieser Vortrag stattfinded ne Bar an der auch kräftig ausgeschenkt wird.) oder Musik hört. Manche gehen sogar nach der ersten Stunde und kommen bei der Scheinverteilung wieder. Hin und wieder sitzt ein Beamter in den Vorträgen der das alles überwacht und sich auch darüber beschwert aber dem Tiroler Fischereiverband ist das scheinbar egal. 

Der schein gild auch in Deutschland also wenn jemand... |supergri

Gruss 

Weisheitsgranate |wavey:


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hab mir die ersten 9 seiten durchgelesen und es so interpretiert, dass die frage in eine andere richtung zielt als die mittlerweile hier diskutierte:
Ist es richtig etwas von anfängern zu erwarten, was man selber für sich nicht akzeptieren würde, trotz der bereits bestandenen prüfung und eines nicht unerheblichen zeit- und geldaufwands für eine gute ausbidung.
Einzelbeispiele, der genannte preis und die 6 monate waren sind dabei belanglos.
Übrigens bin ich für einen kurs, auch wenn dieser praxisbezogener sein sollte und das behandeln des fanges einschliessen sollte (im derzeitigen zeit- und preisrahmen). Das erlernen der jeweiligen angeltechniken sollte auch nicht näher gebracht werden. Da soll jeder sein eigenes erfolgserlebnis haben.
Natürlich ist es absolut unsinnig "gestandenen" anglern (mit schein) das hakenlösen zu demonstriern!


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Der Schein und viele Andere sind voll fürn Ars........
Ist ne reine Anzocke weils nicht mehr wissen wie sie die Bürger noch schröpfen können. Ich habe seit 30 Jahren immer Hunde und jetzt bin ich auf einmal zu Blöd dazu und muß einen Kurs über Artgerechte Hundehaltung machen. Kostet 40€ und bringt rein null das gelabere von der Tante war so ne Tierschützerin die meinte man soll den Hund vegetarisch ernähren. Genau so die Angelprüfung, wenn einer erst lernen muß wie man einem Fisch eins auf die Rübe gibt solls lieber lassen und Briefmarken sammeln. Wie ich immer wieder sage die Menschheit verblödet immer mehr drum brauchens für jeden Mist ne Prüfung und dann schreien einige noch ja super und noch teurer solls werden damit wirklich nur mehr die mit Kohle angeln können bei den Forellengewässern in Österreich ist es ja schon fast so. Tageskarte 100 und mehr Euro ohne Fischentnahme nein Danke.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Hab mir die ersten 9 seiten durchgelesen und es so interpretiert, dass die frage in eine andere richtung zielt als die mittlerweile hier diskutierte:
> Ist es richtig etwas von anfängern zu erwarten, was man selber für sich nicht akzeptieren würde, trotz der bereits bestandenen prüfung und eines nicht unerheblichen zeit- und geldaufwands für eine gute ausbidung.
> Einzelbeispiele, der genannte preis und die 6 monate waren sind dabei belanglos.



Nicht doch !! Verschreck mich nicht !!

Endlich versteht mich einer. #6


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> er kann nicht lesen und schreiben, stammt aus Usbekistan und spricht gebrochen deutsch.


Erstmal noch ganz deutlich "Entschuldige bitte den Blindfisch!"
Aber, wie Algon schon erkannt hat, vom Brillendorsch zum Blindfisch ist einfach kein weiter Weg. #h

Sag deinem Nachbarn, er soll nach Bayern ziehen, da bekommt er auf Antrag einen Dolmetscher. Bezahlen muss er ihn aber leider selbst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Erstmal noch ganz deutlich "Entschuldige bitte den Blindfisch!"
> Aber, wie Algonl schon erkannt hat, vom Brillendorsch zum Blindfisch ist einfach kein weiter Weg. #h
> 
> Sag deinem Nachbarn, er soll nach Bayern ziehen, da bekommt er auf Antrag einen Dolmetscher. Bezahlen muss er ihn aber leider selbst.


 
 schon ok Zusser, ich bin nicht nachtragend.#h


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Im übrigen seh ich die prüfung schon als eine art selektion an. Zumindestens in hamburg (auch in den freien gewässern), in deren nähe ich wohne, wäre ich absolut gegen eine "zusätzlichee" käuflich erwerbbare angellizenz im zweistelligen eurobereich, da dann der angeldruck erheblich stiege (so viel egoismus muss sein, zumindestens hier) mit den bekannten folgen. Auch von der "ich musste es ja auch tun"-einstellung bzgl. des angelscheins nehem ich mich nicht aus, auch, wenn das schon ca. 15 jahre her ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ach war das Thema noch nicht durch?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Vielleicht löscht ja jemand mal das ganze OT hier.:m


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

genau deshalb, und darüber bin ich mittlerweile äusserst froh, sieht das deutsche grundgesetz auch keine "wirklich echten demonstrativen und entscheidenden" volksabstimmungen vor:c Danke deutschland:l!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach war das Thema noch nicht durch?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Vielleicht löscht ja jemand mal das ganze OT hier.:m



Hab ich dann auch glatt getan, zumindest die letzten postings.
Nix für ungut Leute, aber das war wirklich zu weit weg vom Thema.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe mir das ganze Wissen in mühevoller Kleinarbeit selbst erarbeitet! Das war teuer und sehr zeitintensiv. Warum soll ich jetzt dafür mit Abgabe meines Fischereischeins bestraft werden weil ich den Neulingen einen leichteren Weg als den meinen ermöglichen möchte?
Ich sehe in den beiden Antwortmöglichkeiten keine direkte Option für mich.

Indirekt müsste die Möglichkeit A um die Pflichtteilnahme einer *praktischen *Unterrichtseinheit inkl. Abschlussprüfung (ohne Test kein Erfolg) erweitert werden, dann könnten wir drüber reden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich versteh den Sinn dieser Prüfung nicht.
Warum muss Otto-Normalangler wissen, wieviel Schuppen ein Rotauge auf der Seitenlinie hat ?
Das Pauken von Schonzeiten, die in jedem Gewässer verschieden sind ?
Das Argument der artgerechten Tötung ist doch wohl etwas dürftig. Das lernt jeder Depp in 5 Min. allein durch zuschauen.
Es ist einfach die typisch deutsche Regelungswut und reine Abzocke.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich versteh den Sinn dieser Prüfung nicht.
> Warum muss Otto-Normalangler wissen, wieviel Schuppen ein Rotauge auf der Seitenlinie hat ?
> Das Pauken von Schonzeiten, die in jedem Gewässer verschieden sind ?


Weil,
angeln ist mein Hobby und Wissen um die Fischarten gehört einfach dazu.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das ganze Wissen in mühevoller Kleinarbeit selbst erarbeitet! Das war teuer und sehr zeitintensiv. Warum soll ich jetzt dafür mit Abgabe meines Fischereischeins bestraft werden weil ich den Neulingen einen leichteren Weg als den meinen ermöglichen möchte?
> Ich sehe in den beiden Antwortmöglichkeiten keine direkte Option für mich.
> 
> Indirekt müsste die Möglichkeit A um die Pflichtteilnahme einer *praktischen *Unterrichtseinheit inkl. Abschlussprüfung (ohne Test kein Erfolg) erweitert werden, dann könnten wir drüber reden.



Du sollst ja nicht Deinen Schein abgeben um es den Neulingen leichter zu machen. Wenn Du zu der Gruppe gehören solltest die meinen, die Prüfung sei zu lasch, dann ist die Frage ob Du Dich selbst einer wesentlich verschärften Prüfung auch aussetzen würdest, oder das nur für die nachfolgenden forderst. Sprich, wärst Du bereit den steinigen Weg zu gehen aus der Überzeugung heraus, dass diese detaillierte Sachkunde notwendig ist. 

Wenn aber eine gesteigerte Sachkunde für Neulinge als nicht notwendig angesehen wird, und das bestehende Verfahren als sowieso nicht praxisgerecht angesehen wird, dann ist auch eine Prüfung nicht notwendig.

Außer eben, um den Zuwachs an neuen Angler einzugrenzen. Damit findet man hier natürlich keine Antwortmöglichkeit. Ist auch nicht notwendig, da dies ja von den allermeisten energisch zurückgewiesen wird.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja nicht Deinen Schein abgeben um es den Neulingen leichter zu machen.



Aber das ist doch die Forderung |kopfkrat 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du zu der Gruppe gehören solltest die meinen, die Prüfung sei zu lasch,



Nein sondern viel zu theoretisch.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> wärst Du bereit den steinigen Weg zu gehen aus der Überzeugung heraus, dass diese detaillierte Sachkunde notwendig ist.



Bin ich schon, deshalb weiß ich ganz genau das die detaillierte Sachkunde auf praktischer Ebene absolut nötig ist. Dafür kann man 75% der Theorie streichen...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Außer eben, um den Zuwachs an neuen Angler einzugrenzen.


Das halte ich für den falschen Weg, nicht die Anzahl der Angler gehört dezimiert sonder die Anzahl der Entnahmen. Unsere miserabel Fußball spielenden Nachbarn sind da kein schlechtes Beispiel 


PS: Sry fürs Zerpflücken aber sonst komm ich durcheinander |rolleyes


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Unsere miserabel Fußball spielenden Nachbarn sind da kein schlechtes Beispiel


 
wieso? was machen die Bayern anders?|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Woher wusste ich das so was kommt...


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich versteh den Sinn dieser Prüfung nicht.
> Warum muss Otto-Normalangler wissen, wieviel Schuppen ein Rotauge auf der Seitenlinie hat ?



Schuppen zählen? Fang doch viel einfacher an.
Woher weis ein Neuangler wie ein Rotauge aussieht? Soll er etwa anfangen in nem Buch zu blättern wenn der Fisch zappelnd vor ihm liegt? Nein. Das ist Grundlagenwissen. Das muss jeder Angler wissen. Kann er aber nicht ohne es gelernt zu habern!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Schuppen zählen? Fang doch viel einfacher an.
> Woher weis ein Neuangler wie ein Rotauge aussieht? Soll er etwa anfangen in nem Buch zu blättern wenn der Fisch zappelnd vor ihm liegt? Nein. Das ist Grundlagenwissen. Das muss jeder Angler wissen. Kann er aber nicht ohne es gelernt zu habern!


 
Demnach können also Angler in GB oder Frankreich kein Rotauge bestimmen ?|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch die Forderung |kopfkrat
> 
> |rolleyes



Es ist nicht gefordert den Schein abzugeben, um es Neulingen leichter zu machen, sondern um sich der gleichen Schwierigkeit der Prüfung auszusetzen. Wobei Du als gestandener Angler es trotzdem noch leichter hättest. 

Wärest Du bereit die gleichen Hürden zu überwinden ?

Es ist eine rhetorische Frage, die natürlich ehrlich beantwortet werden sollte. 

Logisch hat jemand der seit vielen Jahren angelt ausreichend Kenntnisse. Wie Du sagst, über die Zeit erlernt und teuer erkauft. 
Du wärst heute vermutlich ein genauso guter Angler, hättest Du die Prüfung nicht ablegen müssen. Du wärst vermutlich auch kein besserer Angler, wäre die Prüfung detailliert und Praxisbezogen gewesen. 

Man braucht also keine Prüfung um ein guter Angler zu werden. Wer sich den Weg leichter machen möchte, kann ja freiwillig einen Kurs besuchen.


----------



## DeHecht (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Es ist eine rhetorische Frage, die natürlich ehrlich beantwortet werden sollte.

Das ist der beste Spruch seit langem|supergri


----------



## Katteker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Demnach können also Angler in GB oder Frankreich kein Rotauge bestimmen ?|bigeyes



Keine Ahnung. Ich kenn keine Angler aus den Ländern.

Ist unabhängig von der Nationalität eine Frage des Interesses am Angeln. Ohne Prüfung werden aber mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Leute als bisher ein Rotauge sofort erkennen. Im Gegenteil.  

Mit Prüfung wird man gezwungen zu lernen. Aber ich wiederhole mich...
Falls nichts neues mehr kommt bin ich hier erstmal raus. Hab meinen Standpunkt wohl klar gemacht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Schuppen zählen? Fang doch viel einfacher an.
> Woher weis ein Neuangler wie ein Rotauge aussieht? Soll er etwa anfangen in nem Buch zu blättern wenn der Fisch zappelnd vor ihm liegt? Nein. Das ist Grundlagenwissen. Das muss jeder Angler wissen. Kann er aber nicht ohne es gelernt zu habern!



Fischbestimmung ist eines meiner Lieblingsthemen bei der Prüfungsfrage. 
Nach heutigem Standard kann in der Praxis kein Neuling einen Aland von einem Rapfen sicher unterscheiden. Ganz zu schweigen von wesentlich ähnlicheren Arten.

Schwerwiegende Fehler kann man aber nur bei kritischen Arten machen. Es macht kaum einen Unterschied, wenn ein Neuling einen Aland für einen Döbel hält, wohl aber, wenn er eine Meerforelle mit einer Bachforelle verwechselt. Oder den Döbel gar mit dem Frauennerfling.
Um da eine große Bestimmungssicherheit zu bekommen, bedarf es sicher mehrerer Wochenenden Fischbestimmungslehre. 

Alternativ könnte man sagen: Alles was Du nicht 100%ig bestimmen kannst setzt Du zurück. Entnimmst Du was falsches, trägst Du die Konsequenzen. 

Dann braucht man wieder keine Prüfung. 

Sekt oder Selters.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du wärst heute vermutlich ein genauso guter Angler, hättest Du die Prüfung nicht ablegen müssen. Du wärst vermutlich auch kein besserer Angler, wäre die Prüfung detailliert und Praxisbezogen gewesen.


dann können wir aber alle Prüfungen weglassen.
Durch eine Prüfung ist noch keiner schlauer oder dümmer geworden, egal im welchem Bereich. 
Eine Prüfung soll doch nur beweisen, das man sich mit einer Sache auseinadergesetzt hat, oder eben auch nicht.
Warum dann eine Facharbeiter,Meister,Schul,Fahr,Bootsprüfung usw. Wenn ich mich lange genug damit beschäftige bin ich in diesen Sachen auch gut, auch ohne Prüfung.
Na dann Gute Nacht Deutschland.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Es ist sicher richtig, dass eine abgelegte Prüfung im Beruf oder Straßenverkehr keinen Fachmann macht. Aber es vermittelt die notwendigen Grundkenntnisse um einer zu werden.
Schließlich hat unser Wirken im Beruf und Straßenverkehr u.U. gravierende Auswirkungen auf unsere Mitmenschen. 

Das kann man vom Angeln ja nun nicht behaupten. Da tue ich keinem anderen Menschen irgendetwas schlimmes an, wenn ich aus mangelndem Wissen nix fange.


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann man vom Angeln ja nun nicht behaupten. Da tue ich keinem anderen Menschen irgendetwas schlimmes an, wenn ich aus mangelndem Wissen nix fange.


bis ich den ersten, aus mangel an Erfahrung mit dem Tackle, nen Haken ins Gesicht jage, alles schon gesehen.
Und das, Umgang und Wissen, sollte durch eine Prüfung abgefragt werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist sicher richtig, dass eine abgelegte Prüfung im Beruf oder Straßenverkehr keinen Fachmann macht. Aber es vermittelt die notwendigen Grundkenntnisse um einer zu werden.


Prüfungen machen keine Fachleute. Nie und nirgens! Sie vermitteln auch keine Kenntnisse.
Das ist doch gar nicht der Sinn einer Prüfung. Wie der Name deutlich sagt, wird geprüft, ob der Prüfling ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen über das Fachgebiet oder Thema der Prüfung hat.

Wie der Prüfling vor der Prüfung zu seinem Fachwissen gekommem ist, ist dabei ein ganz andere Frage.

Deshalb: *Ja zu einer fachlich anspruchsvollen Prüfung!*
*Nein zu Zwangs-Vorbereitungskursen.* Viel sinnvoller wäre es, den Prüfungsanwärtern frei zu stellen, wie sie sich das Wissen aneignen.
Dann ist auch das Thema Geld vom Tisch, das gerne vorgeschoben wird. 
Letztlich wäre das auch für das Anglerboard ein Gewinn, weil hier kostenlos Fachwissen zu haben ist, das würde viele zusätzliche Page Impressions bringen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Warum soll geprüft werden nochmal?
Das war das Argument:


> ob der Prüfling ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen über das Fachgebiet oder Thema der Prüfung hat.



Hat der geneigte Prüfling das "Mindestmaß an Fachwissen" nicht, fängt er auch nichts oder nicht viel und kann nix falsch machen..

Wo ist also das Problem?

Hier gehts ja nur um kaltblütige Fische.....

Wieso soll/muss man da vor allem was prüfen?

Knoten kann man in einer viertel Praxisstunde lernen. Genau wie die zwei, drei Montagen, die man für den Anfang braucht (Bei Scheinausgabe, Erlaubniskartenausgabe oder beim Händler problemlos möglich..).

Dazu eine Minute, in der man lernt, den Fisch abzukloppen und abzustechen (geht auch aufm Merkblatt bei der Scheinausgabe).

Schonzeiten stehen auf jedem Erlaubnisschein/Fischereischein..

Fischarten erkennen, siehe Ralles Posting - geht auch nur langfristig sicher in der Praxis, und wenn man zurücksetzen muss, was man nicht einwandfrei erkennen kann, ist die Kuh auch schon vom Eis.. Und es gibt zig Bilder, sowohl ausm Netz wie in Büchern...

Tier-, Natur- Artenschutzbestimmungen mus eh jeder einhalten, da Bundesgesetz, geprüft oder nicht geprüft, Angler oder nicht..

Was war nochmal so wichtig, dass man Angler deswegen in diesen Bereichen prüfen muss?

Fischkrankheiten?
Schuppen zählen an der Seitenlinie?
Wasserpflanzen?
Tierschutz?

Achja, der liebe Tierschutz, da war ja was... 
;-))

*Wen muss man unter Tierschutzaspekten wohl eher einschränken/prüfen etc.?*
Den Angler, der  nur im Erfolgsfalle überhaupt kurz mit kaltblütigen Wirbeltieren in Berührung kommt?

Oder Haustierhalter, die durch falsche Haltung, Fütterung und Arbeit warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel über Jahre täglich quälen können?

Reitsportler? 

Kleintierzüchter?

Aquarianer?

Hundesportler?

*Und wer wird letzlich geprüft?*
Richtig, die Angler!
Wahrscheinlich, weil wir Angler die einzigen Verbände haben, die ihren Leuten das Leben schwerer statt leichter machen wollen - im Gegensatz zu den anderen oben genannten..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> bis ich den ersten, aus mangel an Erfahrung mit dem Tackle, nen Haken ins Gesicht jage, alles schon gesehen.
> Und das, Umgang und Wissen, sollte durch eine Prüfung abgefragt werden.
> 
> MfG Algon



Naja, man kann auch in der regnerischen Fußgängerzone jemandem mit dem Schirm ein Auge ausstechen.

Schirmprüfung ??|supergri


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn je mehr Angler, desto eher kann man in der Gesellschaft Gehör finden gegen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer - je weniger, desto weniger Gehör und Einfluss in der Gesellschaft...



Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist völlig unerheblich, ob es in Deutschland 200 000 oder 2 Millionen aktive Angler gibt.
Entscheidend sind die Leute, die das öffentliche Angler-Bild vertreten, und sich mit der Politik verständigen.

Fähige Anglervertreter bringen 200 000 Anglern mehr Einfluss als unfähige 2 Millionen Angler. Mehr Angler bedeuten eher mehr "Angler", die Mist bauen und die die Peta-Kollegen aufhören lassen.
Für unser Hobby wäre es wegen des Angeldrucks besser, dass möglichst wenige Leute angeln.

Angeln für mich ist:
Gewässer und ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen, *seine Ruhe haben* und hoffentlich ab und zu mal einen Fisch fangen. Je mehr Leute angeln, umso mehr wird mir davon genommen.

Vielleicht wäre eine Abgabe des Fischereischeins und die Einführung einer Hammer-Prüfung, die die Anglerzahlen auf ein Viertel reduziert nicht mal schlecht. So egoistisch es auch klingen mag.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

also die prüfung aus egoistischen gründen.
nochmals der angeldruck wird über die erlaubnisscheine und nicht mit der prüfung geregelt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Vielleicht wäre eine Abgabe des Fischereischeins und die Einführung einer Hammer-Prüfung, die die Anglerzahlen auf ein Viertel reduziert nicht mal schlecht. So egoistisch es auch klingen mag.


Dieses Argument teile ich zwar nicht (danke antonio, kann man nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen), kann das aber akzeptieren und finde das wenigstens ehrlich.

Ehrlicher jedenfalls als all diese vorgeschobenen Argumente von wegen Tierschutz ec., warum Angler eine Prüfung brauchen würden..



> Fähige Anglervertreter bringen 200 000 Anglern mehr Einfluss als unfähige 2 Millionen Angler.


Sofern es welche geben würde (fähige Anglervertreter).
Wir haben aber ja nur einen von Anglern finanzierten Natrurschutzverband (VDSF) und einen zu kleinen Anglerverband (DAV).

Da werden wir uns wohl nicht zu viel erwarten dürfen...


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nochmals der angeldruck wird über die erlaubnisscheine und nicht mit der prüfung geregelt.
> 
> antonio


 
Mehr Angler bedeutet mehr druck!
Begrenzte Anzahl an Erlaubnissscheinen bedeutet für viele Angler (mit Fischereischein) die Ar..karte, da vergriffen.
Und hört bitte auf Eure Lösung als aller Heilmittel zu verkaufen, das ist auch nur eine Theorie deren Auswirkung völlig unbekannt ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine Abgabe des Fischereischeins und die Einführung einer Hammer-Prüfung, die die Anglerzahlen auf ein Viertel reduziert nicht mal schlecht.



Und dann müssen die Verbliebenen viermal soviel bezahlen, denn die Verpächter von Gewässern werden nicht ihre soziale Ader entdecken und die Pachten um dreiviertel kürzen. Städte und Gemeinden werden die Grundsteuer für vereinseigene Gewässer auch nicht senken. Die Verbände werden auch nicht freiwillig auf dreiviertel ihrer Einnahmen verzichten wollen.

Und warum haben einige solch ein negatives Bild von anderen Anglern und glauben, dass ohne Prüfung wesentlich mehr Angler am Wasser sein werden, die alle nur Unfug treiben, passt der Spruch: "Was ich selber denk und tu, trau ich jedem anderen zu" wohl doch?. Wer nix fängt, wird ganz schnell die Lust verlieren und es kaum weiter probieren. Wer Erfolg haben will, wird sich freiwillig mit der Materie intensiver befassen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man braucht also keine Prüfung um ein guter Angler zu werden.



Wenn wir hier über eine praktische Prüfung reden wie es hier von mir vorgeschlagen dann ist sie ein entscheidender Faktor für die Verkürzung des Faktors Zeit.

Eine Zeit in der Geld (Fehleinkäufe, Verluste, Beschädigungen) aber auch vermeidbare Leiden (falsch bzw. uneffektiv getötete Fische) hätte vermieden werden können.

Und somit ist diese eine mit Leichtigkeit umsetzbare Möglichkeit Anfängern aber auch der Natur unter die Arme zu greifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Und hört bitte auf Eure Lösung als aller Heilmittel zu verkaufen, das ist auch nur eine Theorie deren Auswirkung völlig unbekannt ist.


Lösung?
Wunsch!
Und wieso Heilmittel?
Wer oder was soll geheilt werden?

Und was hat das mit "Sinn der Prüfung" zu tun?
Die ist trotzdem komplett sinnlos...



> passt der Spruch: "Was ich selber denk und tu, trau ich jedem anderen zu" wohl doch?.


Da  dürfte wohl mehr als nur ein bisschen Wahres dran sein
;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Und somit ist diese eine mit Leichtigkeit umsetzbare Möglichkeit Anfängern aber auch der Natur unter die Arme zu greifen.


Wieso sollte/muss man das?

Man kann alles an Krusen anbieten, auf freiwilliger Basis - wers will, kanns machen...

Aber warum per Zwang/Gesetz?

Aus welchem Grund??


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lösung?
> Die ist trotzdem komplett sinnlos...


das meinst Du, ich sehe das anders.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da dürfte wohl mehr als nur ein bisschen Wahres dran sein
> ;-)


 
blödsinn, man hat nur schon vieles am Wasser gesehen, und das jetzt schon,wo nicht jeder drauflosangeln kann.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> und das jetzt schon,wo nicht jeder drauflosangeln kann.........


Eben - alles geprüfte.
Da sieht man ja in der Praxis, dass die Prüfung nix bringt..


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Und dann müssen die Verbliebenen viermal soviel bezahlen, denn die Verpächter von Gewässern werden nicht ihre soziale Ader entdecken und die Pachten um dreiviertel kürzen.


Unsinn.

Leider oder gottseidank (gewünschtes bitte unterstreichen) werden hierzulande die Preise auch für Fischereirechte durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt.
Was meinst du, warum im Osten die DAV-Gewässer fast umsonst sind, während du in der Münchner Gegend durchaus vierstellige Beträge für manche Gewässer hinblättern musst.

Weniger Angler / Gewässer - günstigere Gewässerpreise.
Die Angelgeräte würden dagegen teurer, wenn wie vorher gewünscht, nur noch ein viertel der heutigen Angler fischen dürften.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Weil es sonst keiner macht und das kann und sollte nie das Ziel eines Verbandes bzw einer unteren Wasserbehörde (oder wie sich das Ding nennt) sein. Wenn es um die vermeidbaren Probleme der Angler geht kann man noch drüber weg sehen jedoch hört der Spaß auf wenn es um Lebenwesen geht.

Und hier habe ich schon genug Mist erlebt in Ländern wo es eben keine praktischen Unterweisungen gibt. Bzw das Gegenteil wenn man nur einmal vernünftig erklärt hat wie es funktioniert.

Das diese auch am Ende des Tages (das würde Locker an einem Samstag Nachmittag erledigt sein) geprüft werden muss steht für jeden außer Frage der schon mal eine Gruppe ausgebildet hat die am Ende keine Prüfung erwartet oder selber einen "Kaffeetrinkerlehrgang" mit gemacht hat...


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn je mehr Angler, desto eher kann man in der Gesellschaft Gehör finden gegen spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer - je weniger, desto weniger Gehör und Einfluss in der Gesellschaft...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sofern es welche geben würde (fähige Anglervertreter).
> Wir haben aber ja nur einen von Anglern finanzierten Natrurschutzverband (VDSF) und einen zu kleinen Anglerverband (DAV).
> 
> Da werden wir uns wohl nicht zu viel erwarten dürfen...



Für mich wiedersprichst du dir da selbst. Was denn jetzt ? Mehr Angler machen unsere Verbände besser ?



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Mehr Angler bedeuten eher mehr "Angler", die Mist bauen und die die Peta-Kollegen aufhören lassen.



Warum wird darauf nie eingegangen ? Ich lese immer nur Futterneid, vorrausgeschobener Grund weil man´s den anderen nicht gönnt, oder den Verweis auf eine Statistik. Was hat diese Statistik für einen Wert, wenn sowieso kaum kontrolliert wird ? In meinem Anglerleben standen schon 20mal mehr "Tierschützer" (in jeglicher Form) hinter mir wie Kontrolleure. In 30 Jahren bin ich sagenhafte 1 mal kontrolliert worden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - alles geprüfte.
> Da sieht man ja in der Praxis, dass die Prüfung nix bringt..



Weil das Falsche geprüft wird.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - alles geprüfte.


glaub man.

MfG Algon


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> blödsinn, man hat nur schon vieles am Wasser gesehen, und das jetzt schon,wo nicht jeder drauflosangeln kann.........



und selbst was gegen diese Missstände unternommen?#c Zum Beispiel die Übeltäter auf ihr Fehlverhalten hingewiesen oder vielleicht *freiwillig* einen Lehrgang zum Fischereiaufseher besucht um vernünftig kontrollieren zu können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> 
> Leider oder gottseidank (gewünschtes bitte unterstreichen) werden hierzulande die Preise auch für Fischereirechte durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt.
> Was meinst du, warum im Osten die DAV-Gewässer fast umsonst sind, während du in der Münchner Gegend durchaus vierstellige Beträge für manche Gewässer hinblättern musst.
> ...




Auch Unsinn . . .:m

Den Platz der vertriebenen Angler, bezüglich der Gewässerpachten würden Vogelschützer uns selbst ernannte Tierrechtler/-schützer einnehmen, denen es dann ein leichtes wäre die von Anglern aufbringbare Pacht zu überbieten.

Man hätte auch weniger Stimmen die gegen Regulierungswut und falschen Tierschutz stimmen könnten . . . .

Bedeutend weniger Angler wären der Anfang vom Ende der Angelfischerei!


----------



## mcl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Die Prüfung an sich is doch eh ein Witz! Mann lernt die rund 1000 Fragen auswendig und hat seinen Schein. Alles andere weiß man doch nach nem Jahr nichtmehr. Ich bin da ganz ehrlich ich wusste alle Schonmaße ect. von allen fischen. Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr welche Bayrische Schonzeit der Hecht oder die Regenbogenforelle hat. Wieso auch? Steht doch auf dem Erlaubnisschein!

Die Eigentliche frage ist doch auch, will man in Zukunft fähige angler mit am Gewässer haben die eine Montage basteln können wo nicht jeder 2. Hecht mit nem drilling im Maul davon schwimmt weil dies und das nicht gepasst hat hat, oder will man einfach grundsätzlich weniger angler neben sich?

Das ist denk ich auch ein wenig das Problem dieser umfrage. Egal ob durch ne schwierigere Prüfung oder durch höhere Kosten wird es darauf hinauslaufen. 
Sicher will jeder gern auch mal seine Ruhe haben am Gewässer. Aber dann lieber paar Leute die sich auskennen und mit denen man sich zur Not auch unterhalten kann als ein paar reiche die fast jeden Fisch verangeln, falls sie einen fangen, nur um Ihrem Hobby nachgehen zu können. Um danach mim Porsche noch ne Runde Golfen zu gehen.
Um es ein wenig überspitz zu sagen!


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn . . .:m
> 
> Den Platz der vertriebenen Angler, bezüglich der Gewässerpachten würden Vogelschützer uns selbst ernannte Tierrechtler/-schützer einnehmen, denen es dann ein leichtes wäre die von Anglern aufbringbare Pacht zu überbieten.
> 
> ...


 
Auch Unsinn.#h
es sollen ja nicht weniger werden!!
es soll nur nicht jeder drauf los angeln können.

MfG Algon


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

das sachgerechte Töten von Wirbeltieren soll also als Argument für die Prüfung herhalten ?
Wie soll dass in deer Praxis geschehen ? Werden bei der Prüfung jedem Prüfling 1-2 lebende Fische vorgelegt, die er dann sachgerecht töten muss, damit er die Prüfung besteht ?
Oha, das wäre nun wirklich Futter für Petra


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> 
> Leider oder gottseidank (gewünschtes bitte unterstreichen) werden hierzulande die Preise auch für Fischereirechte durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt.
> Was meinst du, warum im Osten die DAV-Gewässer fast umsonst sind, während du in der Münchner Gegend durchaus vierstellige Beträge für manche Gewässer hinblättern musst.
> ...



Also wenn die Preise durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt werden, dann müssten aber auch die Angelgeräte billiger werden 
Der Großteil der Angelgeräte kommt doch eh aus dem Ausland. Da fallen die fehlenden deutschen Angler nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Davon abgesehen ist der Angelladen ansich ja auch ein Auslaufmodel, der zugunsten der Online-Shops verdrängt wird. Wieviele von 100 Angelläden wird es in 10 Jahren noch geben? 30 ... 10?


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn.#h
> es sollen ja nicht weniger werden!!
> es soll nur nicht jeder drauf los angeln können.
> 
> MfG Algon



Bei Antwort 2 in der Umfrage würden es aber zwangsläufig weniger Angler werden.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Bei Antwort 2 in der Umfrage würden es aber zwangsläufig weniger Angler werden.


 
|supergri
das stimmt, da würde sich so einige ein eigentor schießen......
Aber Antwort 2 ist eh Quatsch

MfG Algon


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> 
> Leider oder gottseidank (gewünschtes bitte unterstreichen) werden hierzulande die Preise auch für Fischereirechte durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt.
> Was meinst du, warum im Osten die DAV-Gewässer fast umsonst sind, während du in der Münchner Gegend durchaus vierstellige Beträge für manche Gewässer hinblättern musst.
> ...



Umsonst sind die Gewässer bei uns sicher nicht, auch hier werden teilweise ganz ordentlich Pachten gefordert und auch gezahlt. Aber eben nicht immer. Gerade selbst erlebt, 700,- € mehr wurden eben nicht mehr akzeptiert. Dank des Gewässerpools gibt es aber derzeit noch genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Die Gerätehersteller können auf andere Märkte ausweichen. Heutzutage kann man, wenn man es will, auf der ganzen Welt einkaufen. Preissteigerungen aufgrund fehlender Kundschaft würde ich nicht erwarten.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Mehr Angler bedeutet mehr druck!
> Begrenzte Anzahl an Erlaubnissscheinen bedeutet für viele Angler (mit Fischereischein) die Ar..karte, da vergriffen.
> Und hört bitte auf Eure Lösung als aller Heilmittel zu verkaufen, das ist auch nur eine Theorie deren Auswirkung völlig unbekannt ist.
> 
> MfG Algon



das ist nicht theorie sondern jetzt schon so.
ohne erlaubnisschein darf ich nicht angeln.
und es gibt pro gewässer eine gewisse begrenzte anzahl an karten heute schon und wenn die alle sind dann hast du auch heute die a...karte schon gezogen.
das ist also kein argument.

antonio


----------



## PB57 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn.#h
> es sollen ja nicht weniger werden!!
> es soll nur nicht jeder drauf los angeln können.
> 
> MfG Algon



Warum nicht..........?

In anderen Ländern funktioniert es auch (Frankreich, Niederlande etc.) und dort wird auch nicht in leeren Gewässern gefischt.
Der große Unterschied sind die bestehenden Gesetze und die geringen Kontrollen in Deutschland!

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn . . .:m
> 
> Den Platz der vertriebenen Angler, bezüglich der Gewässerpachten würden Vogelschützer uns selbst ernannte Tierrechtler/-schützer einnehmen, denen es dann ein leichtes wäre die von Anglern aufbringbare Pacht zu überbieten.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass Tierschützer sofort alle Gewässer der "vertriebenen" Angler übernehmen. Deren Mitgliederzahl ist letztendlich auch begrenzt und die finanziellen Mittel nicht endlos.

So, wo sind denn heute die Stimmen gegen Reguilierungswut? Viele Angler bedeuten wie gesagt noch lange kein wirksames Mittel gegen "Regulierungswut", was immer man unter diesem AB-populistischen Wort zu verstehen hat |rolleyes.

Schwarzmalerei! Angeln ist ein Naturhobby und da es immer weniger unbelastete und erholende Natur zum Beangeln gibt, muss die Anglerzahl sinken um die Qualität zu erhalten. Einfache Rechnung, wenn auch unpopulär in einem Anglerforum.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist nicht theorie sondern jetzt schon so.
> ohne erlaubnisschein darf ich nicht angeln.
> und es gibt pro gewässer eine gewisse begrenzte anzahl an karten heute schon und wenn die alle sind dann hast du auch heute die a...karte schon gezogen.
> das ist also kein argument.
> ...



Ist ja wohl noch unsinniger mehr Leute zum Angeln zuzulassen, die dann aber nicht angeln dürfen, weil die Gewässerkartenanzahl limitiert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Angeln ist ein Naturhobby und da es immer weniger unbelastete und erholende Natur zum Beangeln gibt, muss die Anglerzahl sinken um die Qualität zu erhalten. Einfache Rechnung, wenn auch unpopulär in einem Anglerforum.


 Andere, auch einfache Rechnung:
Die Anglerzahl muss steigen, damit immer mehr Gewässer wieder inm einen bangelbaren Zustand versetzt werden.

Das geht halt nur mit mehr Anglern = mehr Einfluss..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



PB57 schrieb:


> Warum nicht..........?
> 
> In anderen Ländern funktioniert es auch (Frankreich, Niederlande etc.) und dort wird auch nicht in leeren Gewässern gefischt.
> Der große Unterschied sind die bestehenden Gesetze und die geringen Kontrollen in Deutschland!
> ...


ach bitte, das Thema mit Frankreich und Co hatten wir doch durch. Einwohner pro m² Küstenlänge usw.


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Schwarzmalerei! Angeln ist ein Naturhobby und da es immer weniger unbelastete und erholende Natur zum Beangeln gibt, muss die Anglerzahl sinken um die Qualität zu erhalten. Einfache Rechnung, wenn auch unpopulär in einem Anglerforum.



OK. Wann gibts du deinen Schein ab und gehst als leuchtendes Beispiel voran?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Unsinn . . .:m


Was erwartest du denn vor dem dritten Kaffee? Da soll ich geistige Höchstleistungen bringen?#c

Aber zum Thema - ich glaube schon, dass die Pachten sinken würden.
Das beste Beispiel ist hier wieder der Osten. Wenn die Vogelschützer eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz für Angler wären, würden im Osten sicher sehr viele Gewässer von Nabu & Co. angepachtet. Denn dort *sind *die Gewässer offensichtlich billig.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass viele die Schützer spätestens dann, wenn es an ihren eigenen Geldbeutel geht und wenn sie tatsächlich Arbeiten müssen um ein Biotop instand zu halten, viel von ihrer Naturliebe einbüßen.

Das habe ich hier konkret mit einer Feuchtwiese erlebt, die der Bund für Naturschutz angepachtet hat.
Weder haben sie es geschafft, einen Tümpel für Amphibien auszuheben, noch schaffen sie es die Wiese, wie eigentlich nötig und geplant, jedes Jahr zu mähen.

Vor diesen Leuten muss man wenig Angst haben, wenn es um die Praxis geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Der war gut, locotus!!

Aber er gibt ja auch zu aus purem Egoismus das so zu vertreten und ist ddamit viel weiter als andere, welche alle möglichen (letztlich nicht haltbaren) Argumente anführen, während es ihnen trotzdem nur darum geht, aus egoistischen Motiven möglichst wenig Angler zu haben als Konkurrenz..

Von daher muss man ihn für diese Offenheit schlichtweg loben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ach bitte, das Thema mit Frankreich und Co hatten wir doch durch. Einwohner pro m² Küstenlänge usw.



Durch ist relativ. Deutschland hat auch Küste und hat das x-fache an Flußkilometer. 
Es ist eine regionale, topografische Frage. Kuck Dir das Verhältnis Wasserfläche zu Einwohner in den Küstengebieten oder den Neuen BL an.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andere, auch einfache Rechnung:
> Die Anglerzahl muss steigen, damit immer mehr Gewässer wieder inm einen bangelbaren Zustand versetzt werden.
> 
> Das geht halt nur mit mehr Anglern = mehr Einfluss..



Klar, drücken wir jedem Angler einen Vorschlaghammer in die Hand und lassen wir den Mob Industrieanlagen, Wohngebiete, Gewässerverbauungen abreißen. Danach schicken den Mob in chemische belastete Gewässer und lassen ihn das Wasser filtern.

"Mehr Angler = mehr Einfluss" Falsch
"Angler + fähige Vertreter = mehr Einfluss" Richtig!


----------



## mcl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Schwarzmalerei! Angeln ist ein Naturhobby und da es immer weniger unbelastete und erholende Natur zum Beangeln gibt, muss die Anglerzahl sinken um die Qualität zu erhalten. Einfache Rechnung, wenn auch unpopulär in einem Anglerforum.



Und wer räumt dann den Dreck weg den der Otto normal verbraucher mit verursacht? 1€ jobber? Es muss ein gesundes Mittelmaß sein. Schau dir mal an wies teilweise in der Natur ausschaut. Des kommt net allein von den Anglern. Aber da gibts immer wieder Arbeitsdienste, ganze flußabschnitte außen und innen zu Putzen. 
Von den "normalos" oder petajüngern hab ich da noch nix gesehen. Weder auf YT oder im TV. Nur von irgendwelchen Angelvereinen die Ihre Mitglieder aufrufen. Mach mal mit 3 Leuten den RMD sauber. Ich glaub spätestens da wirst deine Meinung, betreffend der "Mitgliederzahl" ändern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema - ich glaube schon, dass die Pachten sinken würden.




Ist sicher auch regional verschieden. Bei uns müssen die Vereine jedesmal nach Ablauf des Pachtvertrages für gute Gewässer tiefer in die Tsche greifen, weil solvente Grüppchen von Alt-oder Neureichen die Pacht haben wollen.
Um da mitzuhalten braucht es halt viele Mitglieder. 10 Zahnärzte oder Radiologen machen 200 Normalos finanziell locker platt. 

Und zum Thema Naturschutz und Arbeit

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=65

gebe ich Dir vorbehaltlos Recht


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Klar, drücken wir jedem Angler einen Vorschlaghammer in die Hand und lassen wir den Mob Industrieanlagen, Wohngebiete, Gewässerverbauungen abreißen


Ich verurteile Angler jedenfalls nicht zuerst pauschal als Mob, das mag ein Unterschied zwischen uns sein..


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nachdem diese Diskussion ohnhin inzwischen größtenteils den von Ralf gesteckten Rahmen gesprengt hat:

Was spricht eigentlich *gegen* die Fischerprüfung?

Ich lese hier ständig, was nicht dafür spricht.
Die meisten (alle?) bisher genannten Gründe sind für mich zwar nicht stichhaltig, aber jetzt würde mich aber mal interessieren, warum ich *gegen *die Prüfung sein sollte?

Selbst wenn ich keinen Sinn in der Prüfung sehe, warum sollte ich denn für ihre Abschaffung sein? Wie schadet sie mir?

Dass der Anfänger, der morgen die Prüfung ablegt, danach trotzdem nicht angeln kann - damit habe ICH doch kein Problem!
Dass der Karnickelzüchter seine Lieblinge ohne Prüfung schlachten darf -  ist MIR doch egal! (Abgesehen davon, dass der Vergleich ohnehin nicht passt)

Was kann man eigentlich konkret *gegen *die Prüfung anführen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass viele die Schützer spätestens dann, wenn es an ihren eigenen Geldbeutel geht und wenn sie tatsächlich Arbeiten müssen um ein Biotop instand zu halten, viel von ihrer Naturliebe einbüßen.

Das habe ich hier konkret mit einer Feuchtwiese erlebt, die der Bund für Naturschutz angepachtet hat.
Weder haben sie es geschafft, einen Tümpel für Amphibien auszuheben, noch schaffen sie es die Wiese, wie eigentlich nötig und geplant, jedes Jahr zu mähen.

Vor diesen Leuten muss man wenig Angst haben, wenn es um die Praxis geht...[/QUOTE]

Hier muss ich Dir ganz und gar zustimmen, 
sobald es ans Arbeiten geht, verlieren die die Lust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich lese hier ständig, was nicht dafür spricht.
> Die meisten (alle?) bisher genannten Gründe sind für mich zwar nicht stichhaltig, aber jetzt würde mich aber mal interessieren, warum ich gegen die Prüfung sein sollte?


Weil man gegen jede gesetzliche Restriktion für Angler sein sollte, für die es nicht dringende  und objektive Gründe gibt.

Und da es keinen objektiven Grund dafür gibt, ist das schon der zwingende Grund dagegen zu sein.

Das war ja der Fehler der von den Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbandsvertreter aus dem VDSF, dass sie im vorauseilenden Gehorsam unsinnige Forderungen von Natur- und Tierschutzschützern mit übernommen haben.

Und das muss man dann jetzt wieer mühsam Stück für Stück reparieren versuchen, was die angerichtet haben..


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Da ja immer wieder der Vergleich mit Frankreich abgelehnt wird, dazu noch ein paar Zahlen

Wasserfläche
Frankr.    1400 km²
Deutschl. 8300 km² 

Küstenlänge

Frankr.    3500 km
Deutschl. 2400 km

also so schlecht sieht das für uns nicht aus.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl noch unsinniger mehr Leute zum Angeln zuzulassen, die dann aber nicht angeln dürfen, weil die Gewässerkartenanzahl limitiert ist.



also ist dein grund für die prüfung ne limitierung der angler ist ja wohl noch unsinniger.
warum willst du von vornherein jemanden ausgrenzen?
und es ist heute schon so es gibt ne begrenzete anzahl an karten, und wer zu spät kommt hat heute schon pech.
und es spielt keine rolle ob 3 oder 300 angler keine karten mehr bekommen, weil das limit ausgeschöpft ist.

und es gibt auch heutzutage das gegenteil es werden nicht alle erlaubnisscheine die möglich wären verkauft und dem gewässerbewirtschafter gehen dadurch einnahmen verloren.
kommt eben immer auf die örtlichen gegebenheiten an.
und dein argument ist ja egoismus, wie du selbst geschrieben hast.
wenn sich dies aber überall durchsetzt, dann gute nacht.
wenn du nur aus egoistischen gründen irgendwo ausgegrenzt wirst, würdest du das auch nicht gut finden.


antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Da ja immer wieder der Vergleich mit Frankreich abgelehnt wird, dazu noch ein paar Zahlen
> 
> Wasserfläche
> Frankr. 1400 km²
> ...


 
naja, nimmst Du jetzt noch die Einwohnerzahl dazu, sieht das ganze aber anders aus. 

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nachdem diese Diskussion ohnhin inzwischen größtenteils den von Ralf gesteckten Rahmen gesprengt hat:
> 
> Was spricht eigentlich *gegen* die Fischerprüfung?
> 
> ...



du bist also dafür, daß selbst wenn es sinnlos ist etwas getan werden sollte.
gegen die prüfung spricht die praxis(auch in d).
sie schadet in dem sinn, daß von vornherein bestimmte personen ausgeschlossen werden bzw ihnen der zugang zum angeln unnötig erschwert wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> naja, nimmst Du jetzt noch die Einwohnerzahl dazu, sieht das ganze aber anders aus.



Wieso?
Angelt jeder Einwohner?
Und wenn? 
Also bei Dir auch nur der egoistische, aber nachvollziehbare Wunsch nach weniger Konkurrenz am Wasser???

Kann man doch zugeben - wengleich ich das nicht teile..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> also ist dein grund für die prüfung ne limitierung der angler ist ja wohl noch unsinniger.
> warum willst du von vornherein jemanden ausgrenzen?
> und es ist heute schon so es gibt ne begrenzete anzahl an karten, und wer zu spät kommt hat heute schon pech.
> und es spielt keine rolle ob 3 oder 300 angler keine karten mehr bekommen, weil das limit ausgeschöpft ist.


Wer will den hier jemanden ausgrenzen????
Es darf doch jeder seine Prüfung mache!!!!


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Angelt jeder Einwohner?
> Und wenn?
> Also bei Dir auch nur der egoistische, aber nahvollziehbare Wunsch nach weniger Konkurrenz am Wasser...
> ...


 
nochmal!!!
es geht mir hier nicht um weniger oder mehr.
Es geht mir einfach darum das ich eine Prüfung für notwendig halte. Soll doch jeder die prüfung machen, es hält sie doch keiner ab!!! Und jetzt kommt nicht wieder mit Geld.... Dann schafft auch die Jagdprüfung ab, die hätte ich auch gerne, ist mir aber zu teuer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war gut, locotus!!
> 
> Aber er gibt ja auch zu aus purem Egoismus das so zu vertreten und ist ddamit viel weiter als andere, welche alle möglichen (letztlich nicht haltbaren) Argumente anführen, während es ihnen trotzdem nur darum geht, aus egoistischen Motiven möglichst wenig Angler zu haben als Konkurrenz..
> 
> Von daher muss man ihn für diese Offenheit schlichtweg loben!



So sieht's aus! #6 Das Optimum für mich wäre eine Angelprüfung, die nur ich und ein paar Angelkumpels bestehen und wir als Einzige in Deutschland angeln dürften. Mal etwas zusammengesponnen und nur auf den Angelvorgang ansich bezogen.
Angeln sehe ich als Individualsport nicht als Gesellschaftssport. Wenn ich mit vielen Leuten labern und Party machen will, gehe ich in einen Disko und nicht zum Angeln.
_
Wann darf man denn das Anglerboard für seine Offenheit endlich loben, dass es zu seinen Forderungen nach mehr Anglern steht?_

*Mehr Angler = mehr Umsatz/ Gewinn der Angelgerätefirmen + mehr Besucher und Mitglieder im Anglerboard = höhere Werbeeinnahmen = ein dickeres Auto für die Anglerboard-Betreiber.*

Aus keinem anderen Grund werden hier Zugangserleichterungen gefordet und fadenscheinig begründet.
Das Anglerboard ist nicht weniger egoistisch als ich. Und ökonomisch ist es ja auch komplett nachvollziehbar. Das Anglerboard ist keine Spaßveranstaltung, sondern muss auch finanziert werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wer will den hier jemanden ausgrenzen????
> Es darf doch jeder seine Prüfung mache!!!!


Was solls dann bringen?
Welcher Grund für die Prüfung?
Du argumentierst doch immer mit zu viel Angler für zu wenig Wasser.

Oder gibt es sonst noch ein Argument für eine solche sinnlose Prüfung?


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, nimmst Du jetzt noch die Einwohnerzahl dazu, sieht das ganze aber anders aus.
> 
> MfG Algon



einwohnerzah d  80 mill zu 8300 km² gewässerfläche

einwohnerzahl f  60 mill zu 1400 km² gewässerfläche

dann rechne mal

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Mehr Angler = mehr Umsatz/ Gewinn der Angelgerätefirmen + mehr Besucher und Mitglieder im Anglerboard = höhere Werbeeinnahmen = ein dickeres Auto für die Anglerboard-Betreiber


Das hatte ich schon zu Zeiten, als ich noch als Freelancer für die Anngelzeitschriften tätig war, immer so gefordert und geschrieben.

Der Unterschied:
Das wurde damals nie veröffentlicht - im Gegensatz jetzt zu hier..

Davon ab stimmt es, was Du schreibst..
Wobei ich nicht unbedingt ein dickeres, sondern ein noch spritsparenderes Auto gerne hätte..


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Wer will den hier jemanden ausgrenzen????
> Es darf doch jeder seine Prüfung mache!!!!



kann es auch jeder?
wie sieht es denn aus wenn ausländer die hier urlaub machen mal angeln wollen?

antonio


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und es spielt keine rolle ob 3 oder 300 angler keine karten mehr bekommen, weil das limit ausgeschöpft ist.
> antonio


Das ist "dir" egal. 
Und du redest von Egoismus ?
Ist nicht jeder im Land mit viel Wasserfläche gesegnet.


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich *gegen* die Fischerprüfung?



Es ist ein Hobby nicht mehr nicht weniger. Woher soll jemand wissen, ob es ihm wirklich Spass macht, wenn er es legal nicht ohne vorherige Prüfung ausüben darf. Wieviele machen die Prüfung und hören dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf? Ich weiß es nicht aber ich schätze das es doch einige sind. Bzw. wieviele haben schonmal geangelt, dann aufgehört, weil andere Sachen interessanter waren und nach Jahren verspühren sie wieder Lust aufs Angeln. Papiere? Alle weg und nun neue Prüfung. Game over


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mir fehlt hier immer noch jedes Argument FÜR eine Prüfung, ausser dass man weniger Konkurrenz am Wasser haben will..


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> So sieht's aus! #6 Das Optimum für mich wäre eine Angelprüfung, die nur ich und ein paar Angelkumpels bestehen und wir als Einzige in Deutschland angeln dürften. Mal etwas zusammengesponnen und nur auf den Angelvorgang ansich bezogen.
> Angeln sehe ich als Individualsport nicht als Gesellschaftssport. Wenn ich mit vielen Leuten labern und Party machen will, gehe ich in einen Disko und nicht zum Angeln.
> _
> Wann darf man denn das Anglerboard für seine Offenheit endlich loben, dass es zu seinen Forderungen nach mehr Anglern steht?_
> ...



das siehst du so.
die breite masse auch?
sorry ich akzeptier zwar deine meinung aber teilen nie und nimmer.
alles nur egoismus typisch für unsere gesellschaft, leider.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es sonst noch ein Argument für eine solche sinnlose Prüfung?


das ist Dein Eindruck, das heißt noch lange nicht das sie wirklich sinnlos ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nachdem diese Diskussion ohnhin inzwischen größtenteils den von Ralf gesteckten Rahmen gesprengt hat:
> 
> Was spricht eigentlich *gegen* die Fischerprüfung?
> 
> ...



Für mich persönlich gint es emhrere Gründe gegen eine Prüfung.

Unsere Gesellschaft entfremdet sich immer mehr von der Natur. Das Verständnis für Notwendigkeiten und Zusammenhänge geht immer mehr verloren. Angeln ist ein sehr guter Einstieg in die Natur. Man beobachtet und lernt. Insbesondere Kinder und Jugendliche.
Darum sollte der Einstieg in die Angelfischerei so einfach wie nur irgendmöglich gemacht werden.

In allen Ländern dieser Erde kann ich als Gast ohne Prüfung angeln. Freunde und Bekannte aus diesen Ländern können das bei uns nicht, bzw. nur unter erheblich erschwerten Bedingungen.

Eine Prüfung ablegen zu müssen suggeriert das Voraussetzen eines besonderen Kenntnisstandes. Insbesondere hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes. Die Bedeutung des Tierschutzes im Bezug auf Fische wird damit vollkommen überbewertet. Das aber spielt dann in spezielleren Themen (Wettfischen,Setzkescher,Nachtangeln etc.) eine negative Rolle. 

Wie Thomas schon schrieb ist es auch eine Frage des Auflehnens gegen unnötige behördliche Diktionen. Es stellt die Eigenverantwortung in Frage und entmündigt den Bürger. Zumindest im Bezug auf so simple und ungefährliche Handlungen wie das Angeln. 

Man könnte genauso fragen: Was spricht gegen eine Pilzsammelprüfung, eine Beerenpflückprüfung, eine Wanderwegnichtverlassen-Prüfung, eine Unkrautbeseitigungspüfung, eine Mottentotschlagsprüfung und, und, und..von Fahrrad- oder Heimtierhaltungsprüfung will ich mal gar nicht reden.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt hier immer noch jedes Argument FÜR eine Prüfung, ausser dass man weniger Konkurrenz am Wasser haben will..


 
mir fehlt immer noch das Argument GEGEN eine Prüfung.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Das ist "dir" egal.
> Und du redest von Egoismus ?
> Ist nicht jeder im Land mit viel Wasserfläche gesegnet.



wo schrieb ich, daß es mir egal ist?
das sind objektive gegebenheiten.
wenn ein gewässer nur ne anzahl x an erlaubnisscheinen hergibt ist das nun mal so.
wenn im kino platz für 500 leute sind kann ich nicht 1000 reinlassen.

antonio


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> du bist also dafür, daß selbst wenn es sinnlos ist etwas getan werden sollte.


Bitte nicht die Frage umdrehen.

Es gibt einen faktischen Ist-Stand. Mit richtig viel Energie wird hier im Board gegen diesen Ist-Stand (= Fischerprüfung) gekämpft.

Dass die Prüfung 'sinnlos' ist, behauptest jetzt du als erster.
Sogar Thomas hat (für sich) einen Sinn der Angelprüfung erkannt:
Den Verbänden und Vereinen Macht und Einfluss und Geld zu bringen.
*
Ich suche jetzt also Gründe, warum die Prüfung nachteilig für mich ist, 
wieso ich für ihre Abschaffung sein sollte.*



antonio schrieb:


> gegen die prüfung spricht die praxis(auch in d).


Die Praxis?? In der Praxis geh' ich Angeln, wenn es wärmer wird und die Gewässer bei uns offen sind.
Darauf hat die Fischerprüfung doch keinen Einfluss, einen negativen schon gar nicht!



antonio schrieb:


> sie schadet in dem sinn, daß von vornherein bestimmte personen  ausgeschlossen werden bzw ihnen der zugang zum angeln unnötig erschwert  wird.



Welche Personen sind das denn? Und warum sollte ich ein Problem damit haben? Ich darf angeln.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon zu Zeiten, als ich noch als Freelancer für die Anngelzeitschriften tätig war, immer so gefordert und geschrieben.
> 
> Der Unterschied:
> Das wurde damals nie veröffentlicht - im Gegensatz jetzt zu hier..
> ...



Respekt für deine Offenheit! Da ist ja schon mein Lob #6. 
Ist halt Marktwirtschaft und ist ja auch nichts Verwerfliches daran. Würde ich bei meinem Forum auch nicht anders machen. Schließlich müsst ihr auch hart kalkulieren und bekommt nichts geschenkt und bietet schließlich euer Board kostenlos an.

Das ist halt das Problem beim Angeln. Es ist ein Hobby mit begrenzten Natur-Ressourcen.
Wenn ein Dart-Forum, Fußball-Forum für Mitglieder wirbt, ist es für das Hobby vorteilhaft. Ein Anglerforum, dass das Angeln attraktiver machen will, müsste paradoxerweise Angler vergraulen. Das geht natürlich aus finanziellen Gründen nicht.

Ich verstehe euch ja #h.


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und es spielt keine rolle ob 3 oder 300 angler keine karten mehr bekommen, weil das limit ausgeschöpft ist.
> antonio


Also wenn bei mir was keine Rolle spielt, ist es mir egal.
Vielleicht denk ich auch nur falsch.........


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

die einen wollen eine strengere Prüfung um die Zahl der Angler zu begrenzen (also einem elitären Kreis vorbehalten),
die Anderen wollen eine Prüfung aus ethischen sprich tierschützerischen Gründen (was noch nachvollziehbar ist)
Nur was ist denn, wenn tatsächlich geprüft werden würde einen Fisch zu töten ? Praktisch natürlich, weil theoretisch kanns jeder Schuljunge.

Achtung vor der Kreatur erklangt man nicht mit einer Prüfung, sondern mit der Erziehung als Kind.


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> kann es auch jeder?
> wie sieht es denn aus wenn ausländer die hier urlaub machen mal angeln wollen?


Dann holt er sich eben einen Touristenschein. Das geht (wie Thomas schon oft hier dargelegt hat) ohne Prüfung und ohne Probleme in den meisten (allen?) Bundesländern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dann holt er sich eben einen Touristenschein. Das geht (wie Thomas schon oft hier dargelegt hat) ohne Prüfung und ohne Probleme in den meisten (allen?) Bundesländern.



Vergiß es, zumindest in NRW. man muss auch als Ausländischer Tourist " Sachkunde" nachweisen. Wie, das ist nirgends definiert. Nur wenn man seinen Wohnsitz vorübergehend in D hat, kriegt man den Schein auch ohne Sachkunde.
Komisch irgendwie, Oder ?


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Bitte nicht die Frage umdrehen.
> 
> Es gibt einen faktischen Ist-Stand. Mit richtig viel Energie wird hier im Board gegen diesen Ist-Stand (= Fischerprüfung) gekämpft.
> 
> ...



der ist- stand ist aber auch, daß es ohne prüfung möglich ist einen schein zu bekommen und daß es dadurch nicht zu den ganzen hier beschriebenen szenarien kommt.
das meine ich mit praxis.

das sind zum beispiel kinder und jugendliche(auch erwachsene), die das geld nicht haben.
das sind zum beispiel prüfungen, die nur einmal im jahr stattfinden, wo es leute gibt, die diese termine einfach nicht wahrnehmen können.
das sin urlauber aus dem ausland, die auch mal in d angeln wollen.

schau mal in den post von ralle da sind einige gründe warum

antonio


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dann holt er sich eben einen Touristenschein. Das geht (wie Thomas schon oft hier dargelegt hat) ohne Prüfung und ohne Probleme in den meisten (allen?) Bundesländern.



den gibts aber nicht überall in deutschland und auch nicht in den meisten bl.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Respekt für deine Offenheit! Da ist ja schon mein Lob #6.
> Ist halt Marktwirtschaft und ist ja auch nichts Verwerfliches daran. Würde ich bei meinem Forum auch nicht anders machen. Schließlich müsst ihr auch hart kalkulieren und bekommt nichts geschenkt und bietet schließlich euer Board kostenlos an.
> 
> Das ist halt das Problem beim Angeln. Es ist ein Hobby mit begrenzten Natur-Ressourcen.
> ...




Da ich nullkommanix an Vorteilen durch das Board habe, darfst Du mir glauben, dass ich hier meine völlig unbelastete Überzeugung vertrete. 

Zu viel Gleichgültigkeit bei den Menschen gegenüber der Natur. Zu viele Stubenhocker und Uninteressierte. Raus in die Natur und von und mit ihr lernen.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> einwohnerzah d  80 mill zu 8300 km² gewässerfläche
> 
> einwohnerzahl f  60 mill zu 1400 km² gewässerfläche
> 
> ...



Die Gewässerfläche ist vollkommen irrelevant. Interessant ist nur, wie viel man davon effektiv vom Ufer (und ein kleiner Teil mit Boot) beangeln darf. Zumal in Frankreich milderes Klima herrscht, also folglich auch mehr Gewässer ganzjährig beangelbar sind.

Was nützen 8300 km² Gewässerfläche, wenn 8000 km² davon wegen Tierschützern, Privatgewässern, Umweltverschmutzung nicht beangelt werden dürfen.

Solange man die Zahlen nicht kennt, wie viel Gewässerfläche und Uferlänge in Frankreich und Deutschland EFFEKTIV beangelbar sind, braucht man darüber nicht diskutieren.

Vielleicht gibt es ja in Frankreich auch prozentual viel weniger Angler als in Deutschland, weil sie alle an der Weinfläche hängen oder Baguettes spazieren fahren. Wer weiß


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> ... Und warum sollte ich ein Problem damit haben? *Ich darf angeln*.



damit hast du doch schon alles gesagt. 
brauchst nix mehr schreiben


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich weiss gar nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde . . 

Wenn die Prüfung extrem schwer würde, würde sich das Alter mit der Angelei zu beginnen zwangsläufig erhöhen und der interessierte Nachwuchs guckt in die Röhre(wegen fehlendem Wissen und Verständnis Zusammenhänge zu begreifen).|bigeyes

Das fände ich sehr schade.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

komisch erst wird das gewässerflächenargument von euch angeführt als begründung und dann soll es wieder nicht ziehen.
man kann sich eben immer wieder rauswinden.
fakt ist die praxis beweist, daß eine prüfung für nen schein nicht nötig ist.
die meisten gründe, die hier angeführt werden für ne prüfung sind besitzstandswahrung und egoistische.

antonio


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde . .
> 
> Wenn die Prüfung extrem schwer würde, würde sich das Alter mit der Angelei zu beginnen zwangsläufig erhöhen und der interessierte Nachwuchs guckt in die Röhre.|bigeyes




#6#6#6

warum gibt es denn in den meisten vereinen heutzutage schon richtige nachwuchssorgen?
hier in d kann ein familienvater eben mal nicht so auf die schnelle seine 2 knirpse mit zum angeln nehmen(legal).

antonio


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das ist jetzt bis auf weiteres mein letzter Text.
Diese verda**mmte Diskussion hält mich jetzt ernsthaft vom Arbeiten ab.|rolleyes



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..]
> Unsere Gesellschaft entfremdet sich immer mehr von der Natur. Das Verständnis für Notwendigkeiten und Zusammenhänge geht immer mehr verloren. Angeln ist ein sehr guter Einstieg in die Natur. Man beobachtet und lernt. Insbesondere Kinder und Jugendliche.
> Darum sollte der Einstieg in die Angelfischerei so einfach wie nur irgendmöglich gemacht werden.


Darin stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Aber: Die Fischerprüfung hat darauf doch keinen Einfluss.
Gerade Jugendliche dürfen (gilt für Bayern) ohne Prüfung fischen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In allen Ländern dieser Erde kann ich als Gast ohne Prüfung angeln. Freunde und Bekannte aus diesen Ländern können das bei uns nicht, bzw. nur unter erheblich erschwerten Bedingungen.


Dieses Problem hat sich mir zum Glück noch nicht gestellt. Ich möchte aber auf den Touristenfischereischein verweisen.
Wenn es den irgendwo nicht gibt: Einführen!
Insgesamt also auch kein Argument gegen eine generelle Fischerprüfung.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Prüfung ablegen zu müssen suggeriert das Voraussetzen eines besonderen Kenntnisstandes. Insbesondere hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes. Die Bedeutung des Tierschutzes im Bezug auf Fische wird damit vollkommen überbewertet. Das aber spielt dann in spezielleren Themen (Wettfischen,Setzkescher,Nachtangeln etc.) eine negative Rolle.


Na ja, es würde genügen auf das Prüfungszeugnis zu schreiben:
"Diese Prüfung macht sie nicht automatisch zu einem Tierschützer"
Und schon ist das kein Problem mehr. Ein Argument gegen die Fischerprüfung sehe ich hier wirklich nicht.

Und der Setzkescher und der lebende KöFi sind sicher kein Grund für die Abschaffung der Prüfung.
Ich habe im Prüfungskurs gelernt, dass lebende Fische ein guter Hechtköder sind. 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie Thomas schon schrieb ist es auch eine Frage des Auflehnens gegen unnötige behördliche Diktionen. Es stellt die Eigenverantwortung in Frage und entmündigt den Bürger. Zumindest im Bezug auf so simple und ungefährliche Handlungen wie das Angeln.


Ein sehr weiches Argument. Für einen erfolgreichen Absolventen dieser Prüfung gäbe es bestimmt lohnendere Windmühlen, gegen die man ankämpfen könnte.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man könnte genauso fragen: Was spricht gegen eine Pilzsammelprüfung, eine Beerenpflückprüfung, eine Wanderwegnichtverlassen-Prüfung, eine Unkrautbeseitigungspüfung, eine Mottentotschlagsprüfung und, und, und..von Fahrrad- oder Heimtierhaltungsprüfung will ich mal gar nicht reden.


Dass es solche Prüfungen nicht gibt, spricht aber doch für MICH nicht für die Abschaffung der Fischerprüfung.
Wenn ich die Welt retten will, gibt es sicher bessere Betätigungsfelder!


Insgesamt sehe ich genau einen Umstand, der mich grundsätzlich an der Fischerprüfung stört:
Dass ein Erwachsener keine legale Möglichkeit hat, das Angeln auszuprobieren, bevor er die Prüfung ablegt.

Ich finde aber, man sollte deshalb nicht die Prüfung abschaffen, sondern eine Art 'kleinen Fischereischein' einführen, der ohne Prüfung gekauft werden darf, mit dem man aber nur in Begleitung eines 'geprüften' Anglers fischen darf.
Entsprechend dem jetzigen Jugendfischereischein.

Dass die Prüfung nebst den Vorbereitungslehrgängen in der jetzigen Form verbesserungswürdig ist, müssen wir vermutlich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> warum gibt es denn in den meisten vereinen heutzutage schon richtige nachwuchssorgen?
> hier in d kann ein familienvater eben mal nicht so auf die schnelle seine 2 knirpse mit zum angeln nehmen(legal).
> ...



genau so sieht es aus, leider


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da ich nullkommanix an Vorteilen durch das Board habe, darfst Du mir glauben, dass ich hier meine völlig unbelastete Überzeugung vertrete.


Bestimmt kennst du einen, der Vorteile aus dem Board hat, ganz gut und bist im Zweifelsfall (auch unbewusst) seiner Meinung. Für manche ist es auch ein Vorteil oder Genugtuung als Moderator Meinungen zensieren und (virtuelle) Persönlichkeiten sperren zu können. Aber egal, ist nicht das Thema. 



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viel Gleichgültigkeit bei den Menschen gegenüber der Natur. Zu viele Stubenhocker und Uninteressierte. Raus in die Natur und von und mit ihr lernen.


Also sind Naturschutzverbände und die Grünen doch nicht so verkehrt, oder?
"Menschen raus in die Natur" bedeutet auch immer eine Belastung für die Natur. Seitdem der Mensch das Feuer versklavt hat, hat er den Respekt vor der Natur verloren.
Würde auch nur einer auf die Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation verzichten, um die Natur wirklich zu schützen?

Ich sage es mal etwas vulgär:
Der Naturfeind scheixt den ganzen Tag auf die Natur, der Naturfreund macht dazwischen 5 Minuten Pause.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde . .
> 
> Wenn die Prüfung extrem schwer würde, würde sich das Alter mit der Angelei zu beginnen zwangsläufig erhöhen und der interessierte Nachwuchs guckt in die Röhre(wegen fehlendem Wissen und Verständnis Zusammenhänge zu begreifen).|bigeyes
> 
> Das fände ich sehr schade.


 
naja, man könnte es aber auch wie zu DDRzeiten hand haben. Achneee, da war ja alles schlecht.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> warum gibt es denn in den meisten vereinen heutzutage schon richtige nachwuchssorgen?
> hier in d kann ein familienvater eben mal nicht so auf die schnelle seine 2 knirpse mit zum angeln nehmen(legal).
> ...


 
natürlich kann er das!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bestimmt kennst du einen, der Vorteile aus dem Board hat, ganz gut und bist im Zweifelsfall (auch unbewusst) seiner Meinung. Für manche ist es auch ein Vorteil oder Genugtuung als Moderator Meinungen zensieren und (virtuelle) Persönlichkeiten sperren zu können. Aber egal, ist nicht das Thema.



Ich glaube du siehst Gespenster?|bigeyes





Jungpionier schrieb:


> Also sind Naturschutzverbände und die Grünen doch nicht so verkehrt, oder?
> "Menschen raus in die Natur" bedeutet auch immer eine Belastung für die Natur. Seitdem der Mensch das Feuer versklavt hat, hat er den Respekt vor der Natur verloren.
> Würde auch nur einer auf die Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation verzichten, um die Natur wirklich zu schützen?
> 
> ...



Schwarzmalerei . . .
Niemals vergessen dass Menschen genauso zur Natur gehören wie alles andere ringsrum!

Ich kenne Leute die schei..en in der Natur.#t


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> natürlich kann er das!



aber unter welchen bedingungen, das ist doch das problem.
und je nach alter der knirpse gehts nicht ohne lehrgang und prüfung und die damit verbundenen kosten.

und du sagst man kann es ja wie zu ddr zeiten handhaben.
irgendwie wiedersprichst du dir selber.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zum Thema Ausländer und Jugendliche :
http://www.vdsf-fischerjugend.de/500818938210c0b01/50081893bf1006117.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ausländer und Jugendliche :
> http://www.vdsf-fischerjugend.de/500818938210c0b01/50081893bf1006117.htm





Überall verschieden schlecht reguliert aber Hauptsache es steht etwas geschrieben, ob Sinn oder nicht . . .|rolleyes
Typisch DE.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und du sagst man kann es ja wie zu ddr zeiten handhaben.
> irgendwie wiedersprichst du dir selber.


in wie fern?


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

indem du für die jetzige prüfung bist.

antonio


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> warum gibt es denn in den meisten vereinen heutzutage schon richtige nachwuchssorgen?
> hier in d kann ein familienvater eben mal nicht so auf die schnelle seine 2 knirpse mit zum angeln nehmen(legal).



Nachwuchssorgen:
- die Alten sterben weg
- es gibt immer weniger Kinder
- die Leute haben weniger Zeit zum Angeln wegen längerer Arbeitszeiten
- das Angeln wird unattraktiv, weil immer weniger gefangen wird

Immer mehr geprüfte Angler (sehe ich bei unserem Verein) hören mit dem Angeln auf, weil sie keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln haben. Wenn Papa nicht angelt, kommen natürlich auch die Kinder nicht ans Wasser. Ein Teufelskreis. 
In 20 Jahren wird sich das mit einer Angel-Elite von ganz alleine erledigt haben. Dann hab ich wieder Platz zum Angeln, muss nicht zwischen Müllbergen sitzen und mir das Gegröhle der besoffenen Angler neben mir anhören .

Hat einer eigentlich Zahlen zur Mitgliederentwicklung (Anzahl, Durchschnittsalter) von Naturschutzvereinen? Haben die nicht ähnliche Nachwuchssorgen?


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> indem du für die jetzige prüfung bist.
> 
> antonio


 
das verstehe ich jetzt nicht|kopfkrat
Ich bin für eine Prüfung, egal ob von heute oder sonst wann.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Nachwuchssorgen:
> - die Alten sterben weg
> - es gibt immer weniger Kinder
> - die Leute haben weniger Zeit zum Angeln wegen längerer Arbeitszeiten
> - *das Angeln wird unattraktiv, weil immer weniger gefangen wird*


und es immer weniger Möglichkeiten (Angelstellen) gibt......


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Nachwuchssorgen:
> - die Alten sterben weg
> - es gibt immer weniger Kinder
> - die Leute haben weniger Zeit zum Angeln wegen längerer Arbeitszeiten
> ...



Nö.
Ich war mit 8 allein angeln, da meine Eltern nicht angeln.:m



Jungpionier schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren wird sich das mit einer Angel-Elite von ganz alleine erledigt haben. Dann hab ich wieder Platz zum Angeln, muss nicht zwischen Müllbergen sitzen und mir das Gegröhle der besoffenen Angler neben mir anhören .
> 
> *Hat einer eigentlich Zahlen zur Mitgliederentwicklung (Anzahl, Durchschnittsalter) von Naturschutzvereinen?* Haben die nicht ähnliche Nachwuchssorgen?



Frag mal beim VDSF.:m


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Nachwuchssorgen:
> - die Alten sterben weg
> - es gibt immer weniger Kinder
> - die Leute haben weniger Zeit zum Angeln wegen längerer Arbeitszeiten
> ...



jo und wenn dann noch denjenigen die sich fürs angeln interessieren unnötig steine in den weg gelegt werden, wird das zum schluß ein elitäres freizeitvergnügen. klasse sache#q
und hör auf mit deinen müllbergen die kommen von geprüften anglern.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und hör auf mit deinen müllbergen die kommen von geprüften anglern.


Unterstellung oder insiderwissen?


----------



## olaf70 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe für die neue Prüfung gestimmt, weil ich dadurch erhoffen würde, daß der Angelsport dadurch etwas an Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit gewinnt. So ähnlich wie die Jägerei, die bei uns in einem eher ländlich geprägten Gebiet doch ein erheblich besseres Image hat wie das Angeln. 
Was spricht dagegen, daß Angeln etwas elitärer wird?

Weiter glaube ich, daß Leute ohne jegliche Erfahrung einen äußerst schlechten Angler abgeben. Wurde hier ja auch schon öfter erwähnt in Bezug auf die jetzige Prüfungsform, die in meinen Augen eigentlich nur eine Abschreckung für Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen ist, die mal aus einer Laune heraus angeln wollen. Es ist schon jetzt oft schlimm ,wenn man manchmal sieht wie gestandene Angler mit dem gefangenen Fisch umgehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin aber auch der Meinung, daß ein kompletter Wegfall der jetzigen Prüfung nicht bedeuten würde, daß unsere Gewässer von Horden unbedarfter Neuanglern heimgesucht werden. Die Anforderungen an Zeit und Geld sind doch so gering, daß die Leute mit wirklichem Interesse sich schon lange den Schein besorgt haben.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war mit 8 allein angeln, da meine Eltern nicht angeln.:m


Ich war typischer Papi-Schwarzmitangler .

Jetzt nochmal etwas zur Diskussion: Fiel mir gerade so ein:

Jedes Bundesland gibt eine Studie in Auftrag, wie viele Angler an seinen Gewässern maximal möglich sind. Diese Zahl wird dann halbiert (geviertelt, ...?) und ergibt die Zahl der möglichen Angellizenzen. Mit einer solchen Angellizenz darf man ein Gewässerfonds beangeln, in dem möglichst viele Gewässer des entsprechenden Bundeslandes eingeschlossen sind.
Diese Angellizenzen werden alle 1,2 ... 5? Jahre versteigert. Wobei nicht nur der gebotene Betrag entscheidet, sondern auch geleistete Arbeitsstunden, Vergehen am Wasser und Vorstrafenregister einfließen. Die Lizenz erhalten natürlich nur geprüfte Angler. Aus den Einnahmen der Versteigerung werden dann Pacht und Besatz des Gewässerfonds' bezahlt.

Organisiert wird dies durch neue Landesverbände und einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband. VDSF und DAV werden überflüssig, wenn sie es nicht schon längst sind.


----------



## Parasol (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,
wer glaubt, dass ohne Prüfungen mehr Angler an das Wasser könnten, täuscht sich. Nur die Zahl der "nicht passionierten" Angler würde sich erhöhen.
Es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich die Fischereirechtsinhaber an die erhöhte Nachfrage nach Erlaufbnisscheinen angepasst haben und die "Marktsituation" ausnutzen. Dann braucht man zwar keine Prüfung mehr um zu angeln, aber leisten kann sich das auch nur ein bestimmter Kreis.
Dann doch lieber eine Selektion durch eine (schwerere) Fischerprüfung.


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Maden-, Würmerdosen, alte Schnur, Knicklichtverpackungen von wem die wohl stammen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer glaubt, dass ohne Prüfungen mehr Angler an das Wasser könnten, täuscht sich. Nur die Zahl der "nicht passionierten" Angler würde sich erhöhen.
> Es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich die Fischereirechtsinhaber an die erhöhte Nachfrage nach Erlaufbnisscheinen angepasst haben und die "Marktsituation" ausnutzen. Dann braucht man zwar keine Prüfung mehr um zu angeln, aber leisten kann sich das auch nur ein bestimmter Kreis.
> *Dann doch lieber eine Selektion durch eine (schwerere) Fischerprüfung*.




Nein!

Die Leidtragenden einer kostenintensiveren und sehr schweren  Prüfung wären  in erster Linie Kinder, junge Angler, finanziell benachteiligte  Angler und Rentner.
Also alles Personen die etwas mehr Obhut brauchen als das arbeitende,  agile und finanzkräftige mittlere Alter auf dem geistigen Höhepunkt|kopfkrat#t.

Dann wäre das Angeln einem elitären Kreis vorbehalten, der die geistige Vorraussetzungen mitbringt.
Ich kenne einige angler die sicher keine schweren Fragen richtig beantworten könnten aber wissen wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht behandelt.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Maden-, Würmerdosen, alte Schnur, Knicklichtverpackungen von wem die wohl stammen


 
ja, ne, darf man ja auch nur mit bestandener Prüfung kaufen und mit sich führen.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> jo und wenn dann noch denjenigen die sich fürs angeln interessieren unnötig steine in den weg gelegt werden, wird das zum schluß ein elitäres freizeitvergnügen. klasse sache#q
> und hör auf mit deinen müllbergen die kommen von geprüften anglern.
> 
> antonio



Die Müllberge kommen von Anglern! Ob ungeprüft oder geprüft. Habe doch nirgendswo geschrieben, dass die Menge des Angelmülls pro Angler von einer Prüfung abhängt ;+.
Fakt ist, wenn die Anglerzahl wächst (egal, ob geprüft oder nicht), wächst die Umweltbelastung. Wenn also eine Prüfung Menschen angeblich abschreckt die Prüfung zu machen, senkt sie die Anglerzahl also auch den Müllberg.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass jmd., der sich ernsthaft für das Angeln interessiert, auch kein Problem mit einer Prüfungsituation hat, wie sie heute ist, und sich von den "unnötig in den weg gelegten steinen" nicht beeindrucken lässt


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Die Leidtragenden einer kostenintensiveren und sehr schweren Prüfung wären in erster Linie Kinder, junge Angler,* finanziell benachteiligte Angler* und Rentner.


das finanzielle lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann schaft die Jagdprüfung ab, die möchte ich auch und habe das geld nicht dafür.
Zu den Kindern.
von x bis xJahren Friedfischangeln erlaubt, ohne Prüfung.
ab XJahren Prüfung und Erlaubniss für Raubfisch.
Wäre ein Ansatz und hatten wir schon mal, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Unterstellung oder insiderwissen?



nein fakten.
zu "99%" sind die angler in d geprüfte angler.
die urlaubsscheine etc. in einigen bl gibt es noch nicht soo lange.
und vorher hatten wir die müllberge auch schon.
und gegen die müllberge hilft keine prüfung(wenn es so wäre, dann hätten wir keine müllberge), sondern effiziente kontrollen und sanktionen die weh tun.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nein fakten.
> zu "99%" sind die angler in d geprüfte angler.


voher stammen diese Zahlen und Fakten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> das finanziekke lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann schaft die Jagdprüfung ab, die möchte ich auch und habe das geld nicht dafür.
> Zu den Kindern.
> von x bis xJahren Friedfischangeln erlaubt, ohne Prüfung.
> ab XJahren Prüfung und Erlaubniss für Raubfisch.
> Wäre ein Ansatz und hatten wir schon mal, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege.



Die Jagd hat etwas eltäres schon aus der Geschichte heraus. Das gemeine Volk hatte noch nie die Möglichkeit zu jagen. ondern immer nur Leute mit Geld(egal woher). Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.

Ausserdem ist der Umgang mit Schusswaffen nichts für jedermann.
Da muss man selektieren.
Wär` ja noch schöner wenn jeder Pimpf ohne Prüfung mit einem Jagdgewehr rumrennen würde.

Die Angelei aber hat damit nichts zu tun.:m

Das vorgeschlagene DDR Modell ist OK.


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> das finanzielle lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann schaft die Jagdprüfung ab, die möchte ich auch und habe das geld nicht dafür.
> Zu den Kindern.
> von x bis xJahren Friedfischangeln erlaubt, ohne Prüfung.
> ab XJahren Prüfung und Erlaubniss für Raubfisch.
> Wäre ein Ansatz und hatten wir schon mal, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege.




warum fürs raubfisch angeln eine prüfung und für friedfisch nicht?

dazu kommt...wat is nen friedfisch und was nen raubfisch?
klar...sachkenntniss erwerben...aber kinder wirste nicht haftbar machen können wenn se nen raubfisch in der tüte haben.
somit ist die altersbegrenzung sinnlos.


----------



## andy72 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> das finanzielle lasse ich nicht gelten. Dann schaft die Jagdprüfung ab, die möchte ich auch und habe das geld nicht dafür.



das lasse ich nicht gelten! ist ja wohl ne ganz andere geschichte ob ein mensch ne angelrute oder ne doppelläufige schrotflinte hat !


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Die Müllberge kommen von Anglern! Ob ungeprüft oder geprüft. Habe doch nirgendswo geschrieben, dass die Menge des Angelmülls pro Angler von einer Prüfung abhängt ;+.
> Fakt ist, wenn die Anglerzahl wächst (egal, ob geprüft oder nicht), wächst die Umweltbelastung. Wenn also eine Prüfung Menschen angeblich abschreckt die Prüfung zu machen, senkt sie die Anglerzahl also auch den Müllberg.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass jmd., der sich ernsthaft für das Angeln interessiert, auch kein Problem mit einer Prüfungsituation hat, wie sie heute ist, und sich von den "unnötig in den weg gelegten steinen" nicht beeindrucken lässt




das einzige was die müllberge senkt sind effiziente kontrollen.
und wenn du angst um die umweltbelastung hast, dann müßtest du das angeln verbieten und viele andere sachen auch.

das denkst du, ich kenne viele die zwar angeln wollen aber eben auf grund der "steine" diesen weg nicht gehen/gehen können.
und wann kommt denn in der regel das interesse, ich denke dann wenn man es erst mal probieren kann ohne "steine".

antonio


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> voher stammen diese Zahlen und Fakten?



weil "99%" der angler in d geprüfte sind.
oder glaubst du irgendwer kommt daher und schmeißt madendosen etc. ans gewässer.
oder glaubst du die meisten angeln ohne prüfung?

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



andy72 schrieb:


> das lasse ich nicht gelten! ist ja wohl ne ganz andere geschichte ob ein mensch ne angelrute oder ne doppelläufige schrotflinte hat !


Wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte, hätte ich den Jagdschein.
Ich habe ihn nicht weil er mir zu teuer ist, also darf ich nicht jagen gehen. Ähnlich sehe ich das beim Fischereinschein/Prüfung, wenn ich das Geld dafür nicht habe darf ich nicht angelngehen. Das hat nicht mit Flinte oder Angel zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich sehe das so:

Der Zugang zur Natur und deren Nutzung sollte jedem möglich sein. Also nicht am Vorhandensein von Wissen und Geld festgemacht werden.#6

Es ist das ureigenste Grundrecht jedes Lebewesens seinen Lebensraum zu nutzen.:m


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> weil "99%" der angler in d geprüfte sind.


steht wo?



antonio schrieb:


> oder glaubst du irgendwer kommt daher und schmeißt madendosen etc. ans gewässer.


glaubst Du nur geprüfte Angler angeln mit Maden? 




antonio schrieb:


> oder glaubst du die meisten angeln ohne prüfung?


ich glaube das ist ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Dann wäre das Angeln einem elitären Kreis vorbehalten, der die geistige Vorraussetzungen mitbringt.*
> Ich kenne einige angler die sicher keine schweren Fragen richtig beantworten könnten aber wissen wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht behandelt.



Bisher liegen die geistigen Voraussetzungen, um die Fischereiprüfung zu bestehen irgendwo zwischen einer Scheibe Toast und einem Bilderrahmen. Die Leute, die jetzt durchfallen, haben einfach kein Interesse am Angeln oder sehen die Prüfung nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass jmd., der sich ernsthaft anstrengt, diese Prüfung nicht schafft.
So wahnsinnig viele Fischarten, Schonzeiten/-maße, Montagen und angelrelevante Gesetze gibt es nun bei uns auch nicht.
Wenn die finanziellen Mittel nicht reichen, dann ist es halt Pech. Einen Pilotenschein schenkt mir auch niemand.

Es ist heuchlerisch zu behaupten, dass einem mehr Angler willkommen wären. Spätestens, wenn man nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche am Wochenende in Ruhe angeln will und dann nach ner Stunde Fahrt an seinen Lieblingsangelstellen schon von weitem die Bissanzeiger anpiepsen, sieht man das mit ganz anderen Augen.


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

das mit dem jagen/ jagdschein ist so eine sache.
machen kann den praktisch jeder. nur wo willst du jagen gehn?
man kann net mal so eben beim förster (hat eh nix damit zu tun) ne jagderlaubniss fürs revier kaufen und dann nen paar hirsche abballern.
das ganze ist sehr abhängig vom jeweiligen revierjäger/pächter.
hat man kein eigenes revier ist man auf einladungen der revierbesitzer angewiesen.

somit...nen jagdschein nützt dir herzlich wenig...


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Algon woher nimmst du deine Überzeugung, dass nur ungeprüfte Angler ihren Müll am Wasser liegen lassen?

Eine Prüfung ändert an diesem Verhalten nun mal rein garnichts. Lass dich zum Fischereiaufseher ausbilden, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Such dir noch ein paar Gleichgesinnte, damit du nicht alleine am Wasser aufschlägts und nutzt dann die euch gegebenen Möglichkeiten. Mich hat die freiwillige Ausbildung 6 Samstage meines Lebens gekostet. Und wenn ich jemanden am Wasser antreffe der sich nicht zu benehmen weiß, weiß ich zu handeln.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ja wieviele sind das denn?
und nochmal eindämmen kann man dieses problem und andere in der richtung nur mit effizienten kontrollen aber nicht mit ner fischereischeinprüfung.
das ist ein problem des gesunden menschenverstandes, seinen müll einfach in die natur schmeißen.

und du willst doch nicht behaupten, daß die anzahl der schwarzangler im verhältnis zu den scheininhabern sehr hoch ist.
hier mag es regionale unterschiede geben, da stimme ich dir zu, und hier sind wir wieder beim punkt kontrolle.

antonio


----------



## andy72 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte, hätte ich den Jagdschein.
> Ich habe ihn nicht weil er mir zu teuer ist, also darf ich nicht jagen  gehen. Ähnlich sehe ich das beim Fischereinschein/Prüfung, wenn ich das  Geld dafür nicht habe darf ich nicht angelngehen. Das hat nicht mit  Flinte oder Angel zu tun.



@algon: schuldigung hatte das mit der geistigen eignung verwechselt aber es ist eigentlich wie prof tinca sagt jeder mensch hat das ureigene recht die resourcen seiner umgebung zu nutzen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bisher liegen die geistigen Voraussetzungen, um die Fischereiprüfung zu bestehen irgendwo zwischen einer Scheibe Toast und einem Bilderrahmen. Die Leute, die jetzt durchfallen, haben einfach kein Interesse am Angeln oder sehen die Prüfung nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass jmd., der sich ernsthaft anstrengt, diese Prüfung nicht schafft.
> So wahnsinnig viele Fischarten, Schonzeiten/-maße, Montagen und angelrelevante Gesetze gibt es nun bei uns auch nicht.



Für Kinder, Renter und geistig minderbemittelte Mitbürger schon schwer genug. Ich sage ja "wäre" die Prüfung noch schwerer.



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Wenn die finanziellen Mittel nicht reichen, dann ist es halt Pech. Einen Pilotenschein schenkt mir auch niemand.



Iss mir doch egal.:m


Den braucht niemand wirklich.



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Es ist heuchlerisch zu behaupten, dass einem mehr Angler willkommen wären. Spätestens, wenn man nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche am Wochenende in Ruhe angeln will und dann nach ner Stunde Fahrt an seinen Lieblingsangelstellen schon von weitem die Bissanzeiger anpiepsen, sieht man das mit ganz anderen Augen.




Du hast keine Kinder?

Ich erfreue mich an Gesprächen mit (netten) Anglern und auch über fragende Kinder.
Noch mehr wenn sie etwas gefangen haben.
Immerhin gehe ich nicht angeln weil ich davon satt werden muss.:m


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bisher liegen die geistigen Voraussetzungen, um die Fischereiprüfung zu bestehen irgendwo zwischen einer Scheibe Toast und einem Bilderrahmen. Die Leute, die jetzt durchfallen, haben einfach kein Interesse am Angeln oder sehen die Prüfung nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass jmd., der sich ernsthaft anstrengt, diese Prüfung nicht schafft.
> So wahnsinnig viele Fischarten, Schonzeiten/-maße, Montagen und angelrelevante Gesetze gibt es nun bei uns auch nicht.
> Wenn die finanziellen Mittel nicht reichen, dann ist es halt Pech. Einen Pilotenschein schenkt mir auch niemand.
> 
> Es ist heuchlerisch zu behaupten, dass einem mehr Angler willkommen wären. Spätestens, wenn man nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche am Wochenende in Ruhe angeln will und dann nach ner Stunde Fahrt an seinen Lieblingsangelstellen schon von weitem die Bissanzeiger anpiepsen, sieht man das mit ganz anderen Augen.



wenn du diese zustände haben willst dann kauf oder pachte dir nen teich, den hast du für dich alleine.
und man solltre sich auch von der vorstellung verabschieden, daß von heute auf morgen, dann heerscharen über die gewässer herfallen.wo ist das bisher passiert auch ohne prüfung?
und ob der angler nun ne prüfung hat oder nicht ist egal, die menge der angler wird über die erlaubnisscheine geregelt.

antonio

und hört endlich mal auf mit den sinnlosen vergleichen von wegen pilotenschein usw.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bestimmt kennst du einen, der Vorteile aus dem Board hat, ganz gut und bist im Zweifelsfall (auch unbewusst) seiner Meinung. Für manche ist es auch ein Vorteil oder Genugtuung als Moderator Meinungen zensieren und (virtuelle) Persönlichkeiten sperren zu können. Aber egal, ist nicht das Thema.



Hmm, da bin ich doch verwundert. Offenbar sagt Dir der Begriff " Solidarität" entgegen dem Inhalt Deiner postings zumindest theoretisch was. 
Auch wenn Du ihn völlig deplaziert ins Spiel bringst.

Da wir beide hier im Board noch nir Berührungspunkte hatten, machen mich Deine Zeilen allerdings etwas stutzig. Sollten wir uns unter einem anderen Nick kennen ? Mal sehen, was ich da aushamstern kann.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast keine Kinder?
> 
> Ich erfreue mich an Gesprächen mit (netten) Anglern und auch über fragende Kinder.
> Noch mehr wenn sie etwas gefangen haben.
> Immerhin gehe ich nicht angeln weil ich davon satt werden muss.:m



Ich habe noch genug Zeit für Kinder . Wenn es mal soweit ist, dann wäre es natürlich schön, wenn sie Interesse fürs Angeln zeigen. Ich werde es gut wie möglich unterstützen bzw. beeinflussen .

Für nette Gespräche muss ich nicht angeln gehen.

Ich gehe selbst gerne mit Kinder angeln und bin auch immer beim jährlichen Kinderangeln mit dabei und tue mein Bestes, dass die Kinder bei Laune bleiben und mal was beißt.

Bis 16 Jahren sollen Kinder ja auch mit einem geprüften Angler angeln, auch mit eigener Rute. Danach müssen sie durch die "Elite-Prüfung", die sie auch problemlos bestehen, insofern ernsthaftes Angelinteresse besteht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bis 16 Jahren sollen Kinder ja auch mit einem geprüften Angler angeln, auch mit eigener Rute. *Danach müssen sie durch die "Elite-Prüfung", die sie auch problemlos bestehen, insofern ernsthaftes Angelinteresse besteht.*



Die Betonung auf *danach*!:m

Warum dann noch Prüfung wenn sie schon waidgerecht angeln, die Fische kennen und vernünftig behandeln?|kopfkrat

Das ist als wenn du nach 10 Jahren Fahrpraxis einen neuen Führerschein (Piloten-) machen musst.

Merkste selbst - ist Quatsch, ne?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und immer noch bleibt die Frage nach einem einzigen vernünftigen Argument FÜR die Prüfung, außer eben die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl (was aber auch komplett sinnnfrei ist, da das heute schon der Gewässerbewirtschafter durch Kartenausgabe/Fangbegrenzung regelt)..

Wozu hier niemand außer dem Jungpionier steht und sich dazu bekennt.

Da wird von Müll bis Tierschutz jedes unsinnige Argument aufgefahren, Hauptsache die "lästige Konkurrenz" bleibt weg vom Wasser.

Auch wenn ich die Ansichten von Jungpionier nicht teile, meinen größten Respekt an ihn dafür, dass er wenigsns offen dazu steht!


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer noch bleibt die Frage nach einem einzigen vernünftigen Argument FÜR die Prüfung, außer eben die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl.



Thomas, du hast hier schon mehr als genug Argumente FÜR die Prüfung gelesen. Wenn du keine anderen Argumente akzeptierst ist das ein sehr interesanter Diskussionsstil... Du musst die Argumente nicht gutfinden, aber einfach zu sagen es gibt keine ist doch lächerlich. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum dann noch Prüfung wenn sie schon waidgerecht angeln, die Fische kennen und vernünftig behandeln?|kopfkrat
> 
> Das ist als wenn du nach 10 Jahren Fahrpraxis einen neuen Führerschein (Piloten-) machen musst.
> 
> Merkste selbst - ist Quatsch, ne?



Es angelt doch nicht jeder schon waidgerecht und kennt alle Fische, wenn er die Prüfung macht? Gibt doch auch viele, die total neu sind und die zum 1. Mal beim Angelkurs etwas über Blinker, Posen usw. hören.
Sind natürlich auch zugegebenermaßen viele Schwarzangler dabei, die schon über ein ausführliches Grundwissen haben und schon mehr gefangen haben, als so mancher Angler


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Betonung auf *danach*!:m
> 
> Warum dann noch Prüfung wenn sie schon waidgerecht angeln, die Fische kennen und vernünftig behandeln?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Professor, durch eine Prüfung soll festgestellt werden, *ob* man etwas weiß oder kann.

Nach der Lehre habe ich die Gesellenprüfung abgelegt. Wozu eigentlich? Ich konnte doch schon alles.
Quatsch, nicht wahr?#h

Zum Führerscheinvergleich: gab es da nicht mal den Führerschein auf Probe? Und begleitetes Fahren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Thomas, du hast hier schon mehr als genug Argumente FÜR die Prüfung gelesen.


In Ordnung, ich formuliere um:
Ein einziges, nicht widerlegbares Argument...

Falls Du eines hier gefunden hast (ich nicht), dann bitte reinschreiben hier nochmal.

Zum akzeptieren oder widerlagen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> steht wo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch ein gutes Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung.

Wenn es denn wirklich soviele Schwarzangler gibt, wie Du annimmst ( ich kann es nicht beurteilen), dann liegt es doch wohl eher daran, dass die wegen fehlendem Fischereischein keine Erlaubnis bekommen, als an den paar Kröten für die Erlaubnis (Elitegewässer mal ausgenommen).
Also macht man den Erwerb des Fischereischeins Prüfungsunabhängig und fördert so zumindest teilweise den Rückgang der Schwarzangelei. Das gibt mehr Geld in die Kassen der Vereine, was wiederum allen Anglern zu Gute kommt. 
Mit einer erhöhten Anzahl an Anglern hätte man nicht nur mehr Geld, sondern auch ein größeres Potential an möglichen Aufsehern. Macht doch keiner, der nicht selbst angelt. Und wer weiß, mehr Menschen in einer Gruppe können auch dazu führen, dass sich die Gruppe besser verhält. Müll hinschmeißen machen die meißten doch nur unbeobachtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Professor, durch eine Prüfung soll festgestellt werden, *ob* man etwas weiß oder kann.
> 
> Nach der Lehre habe ich die Gesellenprüfung abgelegt. Wozu eigentlich? Ich konnte doch schon alles.
> Quatsch, nicht wahr?#h
> ...



Thema verfehlt.

Wenn jemand etwas schon einige Jahre macht, z.B. angeln, muss er doch keine Prüfung machen.

Wenn jemand nur theoretisch etwas in wenigen "beigebracht" bekommen hat, schon.

Merkste den Unterschied?


Lehre - Arbeit(Jahre) - Erfahrung

angeln praktisch(Jahre) - Erfahrung

Angellehrgang (Theorie und keine Erfahrung!) - angeln (Jahre) - Erahrung -nochmal Prüfung ?????


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer noch bleibt die Frage nach einem einzigen vernünftigen Argument FÜR die Prüfung, außer eben die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl (was aber auch komplett sinnnfrei ist, da das heute schon der Gewässerbewirtschafter durch Kartenausgabe/Fangbegrenzung regelt)..


Dann bleiben wir doch erstmal bei dem Argument:

Der Unterschied zwischen einer Begrenzung der Anglerzahl durch
1. Prüfung
2. Gewässerkarten
3. Fangbegrenzung

Bei der Begrenzung durch Gewässerkarten stehen vielen Anglern wenige Gewässerkarten zur Verfügung. Die Nachfrage regelt den Preis, also werden die Preise für die Gewässerkarten steigen und die finanziell Benachteiligten können ebensowenig angeln.

Eine Fangbegrenzung zur Regulierung bringt meineserachtens nichts. Fische werden dann einfach nicht aufgeschrieben und als Ergebnis hat man dann Fangstatistiken jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch ein gutes Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung.
> 
> Wenn es denn wirklich soviele Schwarzangler gibt, wie Du annimmst ( ich kann es nicht beurteilen), dann liegt es doch wohl eher daran, dass die wegen fehlendem Fischereischein keine Erlaubnis bekommen, als an den paar Kröten für die Erlaubnis (Elitegewässer mal ausgenommen).
> Also macht man den Erwerb des Fischereischeins Prüfungsunabhängig und fördert so zumindest teilweise den Rückgang der Schwarzangelei.


 
also, ein Gesetz abschaffen, damit die "Kriminellen" nicht mehr kriminell sind. |kopfkrat
Na hoffentlich macht das keine Schule!!

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Prüfung muss sein, der Wissenstand bzw. Nichtwissenstand muss messbar sein,


Wieso MUSS das bei einem Hobby wie dem Angeln sein? 
Grade dafür fehlt ja noch jedes nicht widerlegbare Argument...


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Ordnung, ich formuliere um:
> Ein einziges, nicht widerlegbares Argument...
> 
> Falls Du eines hier gefunden hast (ich nicht), dann bitte reinschreiben hier nochmal.
> ...



Ich such jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread nach Argumenten für dich durch.
Alle widerlegt? Nun, das sehe ich eben etwas anders... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Eine Fangbegrenzung zur Regulierung bringt meineserachtens nichts. Fische werden dann einfach nicht aufgeschrieben und als Ergebnis hat man dann Fangstatistiken jenseits von Gut und Böse.


Wird da nicht entsprechend drauf geachtet ist das Wasser leer, daraufhin kauft keiner mehr die Karten, es gibt nen neuen Bewirtschafter, ders dann besser macht..

Das wird ganz gut funktionieren, weils um Kohle geht, da hab ich keine Sorgen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich such jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread nach Argumenten für dich durch.
> 
> Nun, das sehe ich eben etwas anders


Ein einziges für den Anfang würde ja reichen..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso MUSS das bei einem Hobby wie dem Angeln sein?
> Grade dafür fehlt ja noch jedes nicht widerlegbare Argument...


 
Weil dieses Hobby in der Offentlichkeit ausgeübt wird und man oft im Mittelpunkt steht. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

mal nen zitat von einer Hp eines Angelvereins:

"Sinn und Zweck der Fischerprüfung ist es, durch qualifizierte Ausbildung das fachliche Wissen zu vermitteln, ohne welches eine ordnungsmäßige Gewässerbewirtschaftung nicht sichergestellt werden kann. Jeder Fischer ist verpflichtet, zur Hege und Pflege von Fischen und Gewässern beizutragen und hierfür die patenschaftliche Verantwortung zu übernehmen."

was steht im gesetz oder in der verordnung über den sinn und zweck der fischereiprüfung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Weil dieses Hobby in der Offentlichkeit ausgeübt wird und man oft im Mittelpunkt steht.




Und? 
Weswegen braucht man da eine Prüfung?
Was soll eine Prüfung da praktisch bringen?

Ich habe noch nirgends festgestellt, dass eine Prüfung jemanden Anstand und Respekt beibringt - das muss schon das Elternhaus bringen..


Sonst würde es nicht so viele Verkehrsrowdys geben - alle mit Führerscheinprüfung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Sinn und Zweck der Fischerprüfung ist es, durch qualifizierte Ausbildung das fachliche Wissen zu vermitteln, ohne welches eine ordnungsmäßige Gewässerbewirtschaftung nicht sichergestellt werden kann.


Der größte Unfug, was dieser Verein da schreibt! 

Kein Angler braucht eine Prüfung zum "Gewässerbewirtschaften".

Das mach der Gewässerbewirtschafter (der deswegen auch so heisst...)..

Der Angler muss nur lesen können, um Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße einzuhalten.
Und jeden Fisch, den er nicht eindeutig bestimmen kann, wieder zurücksetzen.

Damit hat sich das mit dem was  dxer Angler zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung beitragen kann/darf/muss...


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Weswegen braucht man da eine Prüfung?
> Was sol eine Prüfung da bringen?


Na überleg mal.


MfG Algon


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch ein gutes Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung.
> 
> Wenn es denn wirklich soviele Schwarzangler gibt, wie Du annimmst ( ich kann es nicht beurteilen), dann liegt es doch wohl eher daran, dass die wegen fehlendem Fischereischein keine Erlaubnis bekommen, als an den paar Kröten für die Erlaubnis (Elitegewässer mal ausgenommen).


Warum auch nicht. Ein paar "Elitegewässer" für so Vögel wie mich, wo ich dann meine Ruhe habe und einen Stammplatz mit meinem Schildchen .



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also macht man den Erwerb des Fischereischeins Prüfungsunabhängig und fördert so zumindest teilweise den Rückgang der Schwarzangelei. Das gibt mehr Geld in die Kassen der Vereine, was wiederum allen Anglern zu Gute kommt.


Wer schwarz angelt, den interessieren auch keine Erlaubnisscheine, kein kaufbarer ungeprüfter Fischereischein usw..



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer erhöhten Anzahl an Anglern hätte man nicht nur mehr Geld, sondern auch ein größeres Potential an möglichen Aufsehern. Macht doch keiner, der nicht selbst angelt.


Weniger Vereine, höhere Vereinsgebühren bringen auch mehr Geld. Das mit den Aufsehern stimmt natürlich. Wobei die "Elite" viel gesetzeskonformer angelt und man keine Aufseher benötigt. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, mehr Menschen in einer Gruppe können auch dazu führen, dass sich die Gruppe besser verhält. Müll hinschmeißen machen die meißten doch nur unbeobachtet.


Glaubst du das wirklich? Gerade bei Gruppen liegen doch dann die Bierflaschen, der Einweggrill etc. im Gebüsch. Gesoffen und gegrillt wird doch meist zusammen. Ab einem gewissen Promillepegel ist es doch dann "cool", Bäume für Feuerholz zu fällen und sich so rudimentär wie nur möglich vor der Gruppe zu verhalten.


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein einziges für den Anfang würde ja reichen..



Dann nehm ich ein recht allgemeines und von mir auch schon gepostetes:

Zwang sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Wird nicht durch härtere Strafen erreicht. Effekt ist dann ein anderer: Abschreckung überhaupt zum Angeln zu gehen auf Grund fehlender Kennntnisse zur Gesetzeslage.

Welche übrigens in einem Kurs gelehrt werden würde...#h


----------



## lausi97 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich würd die Prüfung nochmal neu machen,aus egoistischen Gründen,weniger Angler=mehr Fisch für mich.

Wenn keine Prüfung mehr,dann soll mehr Kontroliert werden!
Was denn ?

@Professor,mit deinem Führerscheinvergleich biste glaub ich auf dem Holzweg,ab 2018 wird der "Stufenführerschein" eingeführt,nach 15 Jahren erneute Prüfung.

lausi


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> also, ein Gesetz abschaffen, damit die "Kriminellen" nicht mehr kriminell sind. |kopfkrat
> Na hoffentlich macht das keine Schule!!
> 
> |supergri
> MfG Algon



So könnte man das sehen, wenn man will.

Es kann aber durchaus auch Sinn machen, ein Gesetz zu liberalisieren um die aus der alten Regelung entstehende Kriminalität zu bekämpfen. Den Fischereischein müssten diejenige ja trotzdem erwerben und das gereicht allen zum Vorteil. 

Meine Prüfung war ja noch zu Zeiten Kaiser Wilhelms (oder kurz danach). Einen Kurs brauchte und musste ich nicht und hab nur die Prüfungsgebühr berappen müssen. Weiß nicht mehr wieviel das war.
Wenn ich hier aber lese, dass in einigen Bundesländern ein Pflichtkurs besucht werden muss, der bei ca. 250€ kostet, plus die Prüfungsgebühr von, weiß nicht 40,50€, plus den Fischereischein von nochmal 40€ für 5 Jahre, dann ist das ein Haufen Geld, den sich z.B. das Mitglied einer sozial schwachen Familie nicht mal eben erlauben kann. Und dann hat derjenige noch keine Angel und keinen Erlaubnisschein.

" Ist mir egal, ich hab ja meinen Schein ", ja, da hab ich schon ein gewisses Problem mit. 

Durch die Prüfung wird zumindest in einigen BL schon eine Ausgrenzung und zumindest Zwei Klassen Gesellschaft herbeigeführt. 

Denn, und das ist wesentlich für meine Überlegung: Hier geht es ja nicht darum, etwas tun zu dürfen, sondern sich die Erlaubnis etwas tun zu dürfen nicht leisten zu können. Sprich die Voraussetzung für den Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Dann bleiben wir doch erstmal bei dem Argument:
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen einer Begrenzung der Anglerzahl durch
> 1. Prüfung
> ...



die menge der angler durch fangbegrenzung zu regulieren geht ja nun nicht.
aber die menge der angler wird heute schon durch die begrenzung(teilweise auch behördlich vorgeschrieben) der gewässerkarten geregelt.
was soll sich da ändern.
und wenn es lukrative gewässer gibt und die nachfrage danach hoch ist kann der bewirtschafter heute schon, wenn er will die preise erhöhen.(es wird auch getan)
es gibt aber auch noch gewässer wo der rahmen nicht ausgeschöpft wird, es bleibt eine menge x an karten unverkauft.
und hier wäre es dann von vorteil wenn mehr karten verkauft werden könnten.
ein weiterer aspekt dafür, daß ohne prüfung gleich horden über die gewässer herfallen ist, daß die mehrheit der gewässer in vereinshand liegt.
und wenn ein verein die belastbarkeit seiner gewässer ausgeschöpft hat, wird er seine mitglieder oder seine kartenvergabe auf dieses maß begrenzen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> b) für diese Lebewesen, der Natur dieser und deiner Umwelt in deinem Tun und Handeln eine gewisse Verantwortung übernehmen musst. Das erfordert einen Wissenstand der eben durch diese Prüfung abgefragt wird.


Aha, Du meinst also, man muss das Verantwortungsgefühl prüfen?

Warum müssen das aber nur Angler, nicht aber Reiter, Kleintierzüchter, Hundehalter etc.?

Denn da gehts um warmblütige Säugetiere und nicht um kaltblütige Fische.

Angler sind also per se so viel schlechtere Menschen, dass man denen das "abprüfen" muss, während alle anderen sich sogar an warmblütigen Säugetieren verlustieren dürfen?

 Interessant - aber ich seh das anders..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Zwang sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen.


Wer angeln gehen WILL, wird sich eh mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN..

Unabhängig davon, ob das geprüft wird oder nicht..

Sonst findet er weder ein Gewässer, noch Angelgerät, noch wird er je einen Fisch fangen..

Dafür braucht es also keine Prüfung..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> weil du
> a) es immer noch mit Lebewesen zu tun hast und nicht nur mit totem Material
> 
> b) für diese Lebewesen, der Natur dieser und deiner Umwelt in deinem Tun      und Handeln eine gewisse Verantwortung übernehmen musst. *Das erfordert einen  Wissenstand der eben durch diese Prüfung abgefragt wird.*



Und den man sich in der Praxis aneignen kann. Ohne theoretischen Lehrgang und ohne Prüfung.

Dieser ganze Mist ist doch erst in letzten hundert oder zweihundert Jahren aufgekommen.

Es gibt noch Fische obwohl es früher keine Prüfung gab. Also wofür der Aufwand?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn ich manchmal sehe, wie einige mit ihren Hunden, Katzen, Pferden usw. umgehen, frage ich mich das auch.



Na sieshte - und meine Frage ist schlicht, warum wir Angler das dann sollen?


Mit Fisch (kaltblütige) kommt der Angler nur im Erfolgfalle kurz in Berührung - zurücksetzen oder abschlagen.

Haustierhalter etc. verlustieren sich jahrelang ständig an warmblütigen Säugetieren..

Das ist der Unterschied!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und den man sich in der Praxis aneignen kann. Ohne theoretischen Lehrgang und ohne Prüfung.
> 
> Dieser ganze Mist ist doch erst in letzten hundert oder zweihundert Jahren aufgekommen.
> 
> Es gibt noch Fische obwohl es früher keine Prüfung gab. Also wofür der Aufwand?




Nö, das gibt es erst seit weniger als 40 Jahren. Davor waren Deutsche Angler alle charakterlose Tierquäler ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na sieshte - und meine Frage ist schlicht, warum wir Angler das dann sollen?
> 
> 
> Mit Fisch (kaltblütige) kommt der Angler nur im Erfolgfalle kurz in Berührung - zurücksetzen oder abschlagen.
> ...


 
ok, deshalb bin ich aber nicht gegen eine Prüfung.
Nein, ich bin dafür das "solche" Leute auch eine Prüfung ablegen müssen.

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, das gibt es erst seit weniger als 40 Jahren. Davor waren Deutsche Angler alle charakterlose Tierquäler ohne Sinn und Verstand.



Na siehste, noch kürzer.

Ich war nicht auf dem Laufenden darüber wann der Unfug erfunden wurde. Aber ein typisches Beispiel für Regulierungswahn.

Alles muss irgendwo geschrieben stehen und kontrollierbar sein.

Warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> könnte man, in der Tat. Das könnten aber auch Bäcker, Metzger, Köche, Automechhaniker, Ärzte, Rechtsanwälte, Feuerwehrmänner, Autofahrer, Piloten usw. usw.



Solange die nicht die Sicherheit anderer Menschen aufs Spiel setzen -von mir aus, obwohldas wenig mit dem Hobby Angeln zu tun hat, welches jeder für sich betreibt.

In anderen Ländern wird die Pflicht zum Meister-/Gesellenbrief viel lockerer gehandhabt.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch gegen diesen deutschen "Regulierungswahn" welcher meiner Meinung nach zum größten Teil auch nur "Abzocke" ist, aber dadurch entfällt doch keine Wissensprüfung.



Doch.

Dadurch kontrolliert doch auch niemand was später am Wasser in "real" passiert. . . .


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer angeln gehen WILL, wird sich eh mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN...



Billige Rute, Pose mit Tesa an die Schnur und ein fertiges Vorfach aus der Tüte. Fischfang kann starten. Kriegt jeder hin. Auch im Anlgerboard finden sich tausende Tipps.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob das geprüft wird oder nicht..
> 
> Sonst findet er weder ein Gewässer, noch Angelgerät,
> 
> Dafür braucht es also keine Prüfung..



Wo ein Gewässer ist sieht man. Tante Suchmaschine mit den richtigen Wörtern gefüttert und alles was man braucht hat man für nen schmalen Taler.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> noch wird er je einen Fisch fangen..



Weil? Ist der Köder im Wasser kann er fangen.

Interessant ist wie es dann weitergeht. Da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten. Tothauen ohne zu wissen was man da vor sich hat, zurückschmeißen weil man den Fisch nicht bestimmen kann, 15min in nem Buch blättern um anschließend rauszufinden dass der Fisch verreckt ist, falsch bestimmen und verdammt viel Ärger bekommen weil die Art geschützt ist, und und und. 

Ist er vernünftig geprüft wird der Angler die Fische auf anhieb erkennen können. Wenn er dies nicht kann, sollte er sich ein Angelspiel für den Computer kaufen da er die Prüfung nicht bestehen wird.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ok, deshalb bin ich aber nicht gegen eine Prüfung.
> Nein, ich bin dafür das "solche" Leute auch eine Prüfung ablegen müssen.
> 
> |rolleyes
> MfG Algon



na dann viel spaß damit das durchsetzen zu wollen#h.

und da sind wir wieder beim punkt warum es überhaupt ne prüfung gibt.
weil die angler keine lobby haben und weil es einen verband gibt,der den naturschützern hinterhergerannt ist und die einführung der prüfung vorangetrieben hat.
stellt euch mal vor jeder "karnickelzüchter" müßte ne prüfung ablegen und deren verband würde das gutheißen und vorantreiben was glaubt ihr was da los wäre.

antonio


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ehrlich gesagt erschliesst sich mir der sinn der fischereiprüfung mittlerweile auch net....mehr.

wenn ich das fischereigesetz von nrw richtig lese.....
darf man an privatgewässern ohne fischereischein angeln.
genauer: wenn ich mir nen see hinterm haus anlege und dort fisch einsetze....darf ich den ohne papiere angeln.

fachkenntnisse bezüglich tierschutz etc. nicht gefordert.

wo ist der unterschied zwischen nem fisch im kanal und nem privatsee?

mal ganz blöd gefragt...was ist mit den aquarienbesitzern?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Luku schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt erschliesst sich mir der sinn der fischereiprüfung mittlerweile auch net....mehr.
> 
> wenn ich das fischereigesetz von nrw richtig lese.....
> darf man an privatgewässern ohne fischereischein angeln.
> ...




So langsam dämmerts . . . ?:m


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na siehste, noch kürzer.
> 
> Ich war nicht auf dem Laufenden darüber wann der Unfug erfunden wurde. Aber ein typisches Beispiel für Regulierungswahn.
> 
> ...



Damit es hier nicht wie im Irrenhaus zugeht. Das Ergebnis dieses Regulierungswahns ist doch, dass wir in Deutschland in einem der sichersten Länder der Welt leben.
Hier gibt es Tariflöhne, Mindest-Urlaubstage, Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall und genügend andere regulierungswütige Beispiele, um die uns nicht vom Regulierungswahn betroffene Länder beneiden und die ihr nicht missen wollt. 

Wer A sagt, muss auch Fischereiprüfung sagen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Damit es hier nicht wie im Irrenhaus zugeht. Das Ergebnis dieses Regulierungswahns ist doch, dass wir in Deutschland in einem der sichersten Länder der Welt leben.
> Hier gibt es Tariflöhne, Mindest-Urlaubstage, Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall und genügend andere regulierungswütige Beispiele, um die uns nicht vom Regulierungswahn betroffene Länder beneiden und die ihr nicht missen wollt.
> 
> Wer A sagt, muss auch Fischereiprüfung sagen!



Erstens hab ich nie A gesagt und zweitens betreffen die Regelungen zwischenmenschliche Verhaltensweisen aber nicht die zw. Mensch und Tier . . .


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So langsam dämmerts . . . ?:m



mit gute argumenten lass auch ich mich überzeugen. |supergri


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Na suppa da soll dann jeder der Angeln gehen will ne Mordsmäßige Prüfung und recht viel Kohle ablegen. Sinn hats eh keinen weil einfach viel zu wenig Kontrolliert wird, mehr Kontrollen und die schwarzen Schafe werden automatisch aussortiert. Jeder redet hier nur von Tieren und Prüfungen, wie schauts mit Kindern aus jeder Trottel kann zig Kinder in die Welt setzen da fragt keine Sau ob der überhaupt als Elternteil geeignet ist. Siehe geprügelte und mißbrauchte Kinder da schaut jeder weg weil sonst gäbs nicht soviel Geschlagene und Mißbrauchte Kinder.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, das gibt es erst seit weniger als 40 Jahren. Davor waren Deutsche Angler alle charakterlose Tierquäler ohne Sinn und Verstand.


 
Nein, da kommt wieder der Punkt Bevölkerungsdichte, der bei Euch ja nicht zählt. Hohe Bevölkerungsdichte bedeutet andere Gesetze. Sonnst könnten wir heute immer noch ohne Fahrerlaubniss rumfahren.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Luku schrieb:


> mit gute argumenten lass auch ich mich überzeugen. |supergri


 
hör auf, da ist doch Geld geflossen.

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Na suppa da soll dann jeder der Angeln gehen will ne Mordsmäßige Prüfung und recht viel Kohle ablegen. Sinn hats eh keinen weil einfach viel zu wenig Kontrolliert wird, mehr Kontrollen und die schwarzen Schafe werden automatisch aussortiert. Jeder redet hier nur von Tieren und Prüfungen, wie schauts mit Kindern aus jeder Trottel kann zig Kinder in die Welt setzen da fragt keine Sau ob der überhaupt als Elternteil geeignet ist. Siehe geprügelte und mißbrauchte Kinder da schaut jeder weg weil sonst gäbs nicht soviel Geschlagene und Mißbrauchte Kinder.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 
Das halte ich für einen ziemlich pietätlosen Vergleich #c


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich nie A gesagt und zweitens betreffen die Regelungen zwischenmenschliche Verhaltensweisen aber nicht die zw. Mensch und Tier . . .


Ein Großteil der Fischereiprüfung beschäftigt sich auch mit zwischenmenschlichen Verhaltensweisen wie Uferbetretungsrechten, Fischereiaufsicht, Pachtverhältnissen.

Außerdem, so wenig wie ich letztes Jahr gefangen habe, kann mir keiner unterstellen, meine Angelei hätte was mit einer Beziehung zwischen Mensch und Tier zu tun.


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> hör auf, da ist doch Geld geflossen.
> 
> |supergri
> MfG Algon



leider nicht.  

für mich zählte das argument der fachkenntnisse für ne prüfung.
da aber an privatteichen diese fachkenntnis nicht gefordert wird......und somit daraus auch der tier- u. naturschutz nicht vorrangig sind....
wieso dann ne prüfung für "öffentliche" gewässer?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich hole mal ein wenig weiter aus um die Prüfung und die Regulierungswut (das Angeln betreffend!) ad absurdum zu führen. . . 

Der Mensch als eines von vielen Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten hat es geschafft andere Tiere für seine Zwecke zu nutzen (Zucht, Tierhaltung).
Es war sein evolutionärer Weg.

In der Zeit dieser Entwicklung starben Tierarten aus und neue besetzten die frei gewordenen Nischen.

Der Mensch entwickelte sich weiter und fing an in Frage zu stellen was die Menschen vor ihm erreicht hatten. Warum?

Weil er denkt, er befindet sich im Zenit seiner Entwicklung(nur dachte er das wohl zu jedem Zeitpunkt).
Das ist überheblich und falsch!

Trotzdem versucht er mit allerlei Regelwerk den Ist-Zustand zu erhalten. 

Tiere werden geschützt weil vom Aussterben bedroht. Nur es starben schon zig-tausende Lebensformen aus und andere nahmen den Platz ein.

Das natürliche Recht auf Nutzung der Natur wird Menschen abgesprochen von Leuten, denen die Unwichtigkeit ihrer selbst gar nicht bewusst ist.


Die Natur füllt entstandenen Lücken und moralische Ansichten halfen noch keiner Spezies beim Überleben!

Wir angeln heute nicht mehr um zu überleben aber sollen wir und unsere kinder uns das evolutionäre Recht auf (idealerweise kostenlose)Nutzung der Natur deshalb nehmen  lassen?
Hat der Karnickelzüchter, Kuhhirt, Schafzüchter . . . nur eine bessere Lobby, dass er noch nicht am Pranger steht und mit Gesetzen und Vorschriften überhäuft wird?

Ich finde wir sollten uns der Natürlichkeit des Fischfangs(nicht des kommerziellen) bewusst sein und gegen jede Form von Auflagen wehren!#6


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Luku schrieb:


> leider nicht.
> 
> für mich zählte das argument der fachkenntnisse für ne prüfung.
> da aber an privatteichen diese fachkenntnis nicht gefordert wird......und somit daraus auch der tier- u. naturschutz nicht vorrangig sind....
> wieso dann ne prüfung für "öffentliche" gewässer?


 
Dashalb gehört die Fischreiprüfung doch nicht abgeschaft.
Nein, die Prüfung gehört auf "Privatgewässer" ausgeweitet.

MfG Algon


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Dashalb gehört die Fischreiprüfung doch nicht abgeschaft.
> Nein, die Prüfung gehört auf "Privatgewässer" ausgeweitet.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Gartenteiche und Aquariums mit eingeschlossen,versteht sich ja wohl#6


lg|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Fischereiprüfung beschäftigt sich auch mit zwischenmenschlichen Verhaltensweisen wie Uferbetretungsrechten, Fischereiaufsicht, Pachtverhältnissen.



Mal ganz ketzerisch gefragt.
Wer gibt wem das Recht Natur zu kaufen, verkaufen, pachten, die eigentlich allen Lebewesen gehört?

Der Mächtigste, gesteuert von dem mit dem meisten Geld, welches er auf Kosten anderer angehäuft hat?:v



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Außerdem, so wenig wie ich letztes Jahr gefangen habe, kann mir keiner unterstellen, meine Angelei hätte was mit einer Beziehung zwischen Mensch und Tier zu tun.




Naaaaaaa . . .???


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Dashalb gehört die Fischreiprüfung doch nicht abgeschaft.
> Nein, die Prüfung gehört auf "Privatgewässer" ausgeweitet.
> 
> MfG Algon



na dann viel spass. denn dann wirste die gartenteichbesitzer/Koi-sammler amoklaufen sehn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ist er vernünftig geprüft wird der Angler die Fische auf anhieb erkennen können. Wenn er dies nicht kann, sollte er sich ein Angelspiel für den Computer kaufen da er die Prüfung nicht bestehen wird.



Och nö, bitte nicht |supergri

Grade bei der Fischbestimmung hakt es bei den Prüflingen doch an allen Ecken und Enden. Bildchen kucken reicht da nicht. Da sind wir wieder bei meinem 6 Monatigen Vorbereitungskurs. Und auch der wird nix nutzen, wenn man sich die Biester nicht in natura ansehen kann. Und es wird auch nix nutzen, wenn der erfolgreiche Absolvent der high grade Angelprüfung nach 6 Jahren Urlaub in Bayern macht und einen Frauennerfling am Haken hat. Hatter nämlich längst alles vergessen. 
Zwischen " Kennen" und " erkennen" liegen Welten. Da hilft nur Praxis und nix anderes.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ok. sagen wir mal es wird ein  kostenloser Lehrgang und kostenlose Prüfung eingeführt. Welche Argumente sprechen jetzt noch gegen eine Prüfung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ok. sagen wir mal es wird ein  kostenloser Lehrgang und kostenlose Prüfung eingeführt. Welche Argumente sprechen jetzt noch gegen eine Prüfung?




Die Sinnhaftigkeit.:m

Ich finde es besser man lernt (womöglich von Kindesbeinen an) den Fischfang live und am lebenden Objekt.

Man kann nix falsch machen. Das haben ja schon tausende Generationen vor uns geschafft.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och nö, bitte nicht |supergri
> 
> Grade bei der Fischbestimmung hakt es bei den Prüflingen doch an allen Ecken und Enden. Bildchen kucken reicht da nicht. Da sind wir wieder bei meinem 6 Monatigen Vorbereitungskurs. Und auch der wird nix nutzen, wenn man sich die Biester nicht in natura ansehen kann. Und es wird auch nix nutzen, wenn der erfolgreiche Absolvent der high grade Angelprüfung nach 6 Jahren Urlaub in Bayern macht und einen Frauennerfling am Haken hat. Hatter nämlich längst alles vergessen.
> Zwischen " Kennen" und " erkennen" liegen Welten. Da hilft nur Praxis und nix anderes.




So schaut's aus, und das trifft auf den ganzen, relevanten und praxisbezogenen Rest dieser Prüfung zu.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Sinnhaftigkeit.:m


Sinnlos finde ich die nicht.
Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, wen es nach wegfall der Prüfung, wieder angelzeug im Lidl gibt, was dann hier am Wasser los ist. Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das er nochmehr Leute am Wasser gut findet, was für eine Vorteil hätte das? Ich bitte Euch, das ist jetzt schon schwer einen freien Platz zu finden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ach Quatsch.

Viele verlieren nach einigen versuchen wieder die Lust und die paar begeisterten werden sicher gute Kameraden . . .#6


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och nö, bitte nicht |supergri
> 
> Grade bei der Fischbestimmung hakt es bei den Prüflingen doch an allen Ecken und Enden. Bildchen kucken reicht da nicht.


und, lehrgang und Prüfung ändern. 6 Monate sind quatsch,Ihr sagt doch selber, das man das in 5Minuten lernen kann.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch.
> 
> Viele verlieren nach einigen versuchen wieder die Lust und die paar begeisterten werden sicher gute Kameraden . . .#6


 
Und, es kommen immer neu.........
Von Jahr zu Jahr........ jeder will nur mal testen und so wird sich dann auch benommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> und, lehrgang und Prüfung ändern. 6 Monate sind quatsch,Ihr sagt doch selber, das man das in 5Minuten lernen kann.
> 
> MfG Algon



Das ist Erbsenzählerei.
Nach einem Mal angeln kann man nicht alles wissen.
Übung macht den Meister oder kanntest du nach einmal f . . . auch schon alle Tricks?:m


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sollten uns der Natürlichkeit des Fischfangs(nicht des kommerziellen) bewusst sein und gegen jede Form von Auflagen wehren.#6



Eine Natürlichkeit des Fischfangs ist schon längst nicht mehr gegeben. Früher musste sich der Mensch an die Natur anpassen. Heute muss sich die Natur ihre Nischen suchen.

Du glaubst an das Gute im Menschen. Ohne Auflagen geht es nicht. Mag sein, dass ein Teil davon aus Anglersicht sinnlos ist, aber die Natur gehört nicht nur den Anglern.

"Wir" gibt es bei den Anglern schon mal nicht. Dafür sind die Interessen der einzelnen Angler zu verschieden. "Wir" haben ja nicht einmal einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband.
Die meisten angelpolitischen Themen wie dieses hier werden lange kontrovers diskutiert und am Ende findet man doch keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.

Vielleicht ist Angeln zu kompliziert? Wer Dart spielt, wirft Pfeile auf ne Scheibe. Wer Fußball spielt, haut nach Fifa-Regeln so ne Murmel ins Tor. Wer angelt, ist Fliegenfischer, Karpfenangler, Spinnangler, Matchangler, Brandungsangler, Schleppangler ... angelt am Bach, Fluß, See, Meer, Kanal ... betreibt C&R oder ist strikt dagegen. Jedes Bundesland hat noch eigene Gesetze. |kopfkrat 
Wo soll man da anfangen, eine gemeinsame Meinung zu finden?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich damit meine Meinung prüfen.
> 
> Diese ist nämlich, dass die Prüfung von sehr vielen ausschließlich  deshalb gefordert wird, damit nicht die Hunnen über unsere Gewässer  herfallen. Ungeachtet dessen, dass sowas ja über die Erlaubnisscheine  und nicht über den Fischereischein reguliert wird/werden kann.
> 
> ...


Und welche Schlüsse ziehst du aus der bisherigen Diskussion? Ich habe mich jetzt doch mal für deine 2. Option bei der Umfrage entschieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Dann sollten wir mal anfangen Gemeinsamkeiten zu suchen und nicht Unterschiede.:m

Ich fang mal an.

1. Wir wollen alle angeln. Jeder so wie es ihm beliebt.

2. Möglichst wenig Auflagen.

3. Selbst entscheiden ob ein Fisch entnommen(verwertet) oder nicht(geeignet).

 . . . . . .


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grade bei der Fischbestimmung hakt es bei den Prüflingen doch an allen Ecken und Enden.



Stimmt. Da hast du recht. Daher bin ich ja auch für eine Änderung der Prüfung und des Lehrgangs.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bildchen kucken reicht da nicht.



Etwas besseres als Üben am lebend (evtl. ausgestopften?) Exemplar gibt es nicht, stimmt. Aber auch mit Fotos kann man viel erreichen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder bei meinem 6 Monatigen Vorbereitungskurs.



Und da gehen unsere Meinung wieder in 2 Richtungen. Wenns man lernen möchte hat man sich gefälligst zu Hause auf den Pott zu setzen und zu üben. Stundenanzahl sinkt so erheblich. Ist doch bei ner Fahrschule auch nichts anderes. Thema wird durchgegangen und zu Hause vertieft. 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zwischen " Kennen" und " erkennen" liegen Welten. Da hilft nur Praxis und nix anderes.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. In einem Lehrgang können nur Grundlagen geschaffen werden. Mehr verlange ich auch garnicht. Diese Grundlagen dann noch kurz und knackig abgeprüft und die Wiese ist grün.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ok. sagen wir mal es wird ein  kostenloser Lehrgang und kostenlose Prüfung eingeführt. Welche Argumente sprechen jetzt noch gegen eine Prüfung?



Im Grunde keine. Allerdings ist das Thema 2Klassengesellschaft damit durch. Wäre also schonmal nicht schlecht.

Problem wird dabei sein, das die ganzen Prüfungsbeschwörer in den Verbänden und Vereinen daran keine Lust haben werden, weil die Notwendigkeit der beizubringenden Fachkenntnis ganz schnell hinter dem Aspekt der wegfallenden Kohle verschwinden wird. |supergri

Ich weiß, ich bin böse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

. . . . realistisch.


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Sinnlos finde ich die nicht.
> Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, wen es nach wegfall der Prüfung, wieder angelzeug im Lidl gibt, was dann hier am Wasser los ist. *Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das er nochmehr Leute am Wasser gut findet, was für eine Vorteil hätte das? Ich bitte Euch, das ist jetzt schon schwer einen freien Platz zu finden.*
> 
> MfG Algon



Hervorhebung durch mich.

Vorteil keinen direkten. Mich würden aber mehr Leute am Wasser überhaupt nicht stören.

Die Sache mit dem freien Platz hängt natürlich sehr stark vom Gewässer ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und da gehen unsere Meinung wieder in 2 Richtungen. Wenns man lernen möchte hat man sich gefälligst zu Hause auf den Pott zu setzen und zu üben. Stundenanzahl sinkt so erheblich. Ist doch bei ner Fahrschule auch nichts anderes. Thema wird durchgegangen und zu Hause vertieft.



So sehr gehen unsere Meinungen da nicht auseinander. Es ist doch wohl logisch, dass auch die Prüfung wesentlich schwerer würde und dementsprechend mehr gelernt werden müsste.

Aber ich gebe Dir in so fern Recht, dass der Vorbereitungskurs alleine nicht das Maß der Dinge wäre, sondern die Schwere der Prüfung. Das könnte man natürlich jedem anheim stellen, es alleine zu versuchen. Geb ich zu.


----------



## Luku (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

was ist mit den gartenteichbesitzern die fische halten?

mal ernsthaft!

gleiches recht für alle dann...oder?


----------



## Katteker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Problem wird dabei sein, das die ganzen Prüfungsbeschwörer in den Verbänden und Vereinen daran keine Lust haben werden, weil die Notwendigkeit der beizubringenden Fachkenntnis ganz schnell hinter dem Aspekt der wegfallenden Kohle verschwinden wird. |supergri



Da steckt natürlich ein Funken Wahrheit drin. Für die Vereine sicher ein Grund die Prüfung zu behalten.






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin böse.



Joa, ab und an #h#h:g


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Nein, da kommt wieder der Punkt Bevölkerungsdichte, der bei Euch ja nicht zählt. Hohe Bevölkerungsdichte bedeutet andere Gesetze. Sonnst könnten wir heute immer noch ohne Fahrerlaubniss rumfahren.



oh neuer aspekt bevölkerungsdichte.die hat sich ja auch so extrem erhöht in deutschland
es wird immer besser.
vor kurzem wurde noch erzählt geburten gehen zurück usw.
jetzt braucht man ne prüfung wegen der bevölkerungsdichte.
die begründungen werden immer absurder.

antonio


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Problem wird dabei sein, das die ganzen Prüfungsbeschwörer in den Verbänden und Vereinen daran keine Lust haben werden, weil die Notwendigkeit der beizubringenden Fachkenntnis ganz schnell hinter dem Aspekt der wegfallenden Kohle verschwinden wird. |supergri


Da ein Verein keinen Gewinn macht, wird das Geld, das durch Lehrgänge in die Vereinskasse kommt, in den Mitgliedsbeiträgen und Preisen für Erlaubnisscheine einkalkuliert sein.
Also würden diese bei kostenlosen Lehrgängen steigen. Zahlen tut man so oder so.


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer angeln gehen WILL, wird sich eh mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN..


Muss er nicht.

Wer seinen Schein ohne Fachkundenachweis kauft, muss keinegswegs wissen, dass es eine Fischart namens Huchen gibt.
Weil er, da er offensichtlich Probleme hat Wissen aufzunehmen (sonst wäre die Prüfung ja kein Problem für ihn), eher kein Buch zur Hand nehmen wird.
In der Bildzeitung finden sich aber selten Bilder vom Huchen (oder Zingel,..) da sieht man bestenfalls mal einen Waller.

Wenn er nun einen Huchen fängt und als Regenbogenforelle mitnimmt, ist das Pech für den Huchen.
Und für mich, wenn ein Teil meiner Gebühren die ich jährlich bezahle, für teuren Huchenbesatz aufgewendet wird.


Mit "Das hätte er aber nicht dürfen!" kommen wir nicht weiter, für den Huchen macht das keinen Unterschied.
Und für mich auch nicht, der Fisch fehlt im Wasser.

Vorsatz, den Huchen zu meucheln, auch wenn er um die Seltenheit weiß, schließe ich aus, weil Angler gute Menschen sind die nicht unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden dürfen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es also keine Prüfung..



Ich habe dir gerade das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> oh neuer aspekt bevölkerungsdichte.die hat sich ja auch so extrem erhöht in deutschland
> es wird immer besser.
> vor kurzem wurde noch erzählt geburten gehen zurück usw.
> jetzt braucht man ne prüfung wegen der bevölkerungsdichte.
> ...


 
nix neuer Aspekt............


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> oh neuer aspekt bevölkerungsdichte.die hat sich ja auch so extrem erhöht in deutschland
> es wird immer besser.
> vor kurzem wurde noch erzählt geburten gehen zurück usw.
> jetzt braucht man ne prüfung wegen der bevölkerungsdichte.
> ...


Die Geburten gehen ja auch zurück. Aber Neugeborene sind für die derzeitige (Angel)politik eh relativ uninteressant, sondern eher die, die schon ne Weile auf der Welt sind.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

die Bevölkerungsdichte spielt dabei durchaus eine Rolle, zumindest mit wachsender Zahl Angler, sonst ist eine vernünftige Gewässerbewirtschaftung kaum gegeben.
Das läßt sich allerdings über Angelerlaubnisse/ Gewässerkarten regulieren , dazu brauchts die Prüfung nicht.
Im übrigen glaube ich nicht an an sprunghafte Zunahme der Angler. Schaut Euch doch mal so manchen Verkauf an, so
nach dem Motto "Ausrüstung komplett zu verkaufen, nur ein Jahr gefischt"
Das geht doch genau in die Richtung, dicke Fische gesehen , nix gefangen -Misthobby, also kein Angler mehr.
das ist doch wie bei allen anderen Hobby's auch, reingerochen und hingeschmissen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Und welche Schlüsse ziehst du aus der bisherigen Diskussion? Ich habe mich jetzt doch mal für deine 2. Option bei der Umfrage entschieden.



Das ist nicht so einfach zu erklären, aber ich versuche es.

Die Diskussion über die Prüfung ist ja nicht neu. Viele der hier aufgeführten Argumente wurden schon mehrfach in anderen Diskussionen angeführt und so gibt es inhaltlich keine neuen Argumente.

Allerdings war ich zugegebenermaßen vorher etwas unsicher ob es unter uns Anglern im Gegensatz zu früher wirklich ein ernst gemeintes, und stark gesteigertes Verantwortungsgefühl bezüglich des Tierschutzes gibt, oder ob der Grund für die Forderung nach einer Prüfung vielmehr im Konkurrenzdenken liegt. Bzw. wie die Gewichtung ist.

Für mich ist hier ziemlich klar geworden, dass es eben dieses Konkurrenzdenken ist, was überwiegt. Natürlich sind hier Meldungen pro mehr Verantwortung von einzelnen Boardis, die ich absolut glaube und ernst nehme. Die kritisiere ich auch überhaupt nicht.

Bei den meisten kann man aber ein leichtes bis schweres " rumeiern" feststellen. Man schiebt zwar Fachkenntnis und Tierschutz vor, meint aber möglichst ungestört am Wasser sein zu wollen. Das ist nicht böse oder unterstellend gemeint, es entspricht im Grunde dem Trend unserer Gesellschaft, ist weitgehend irgendwo menschlich und verständlich (nicht unbedingt akzeptabel)

Es kommt auch gar nicht so sehr auf die Abstimmung an oder was man schreibt, sondern vielmehr, wie man unter den vorgegebenen konsequenten Prämissen argumentiert. 
Da kann man schon einiges herauslesen.

Eine Forderung, ein Maßstab für weiteres Vorgehen leite ich daraus nicht ab. War auch nie das Ziel.

Aber vielleicht hat die Diskussion den Einen oder Anderen doch ein wenig zum Überdenken seines Standpunktes gebracht. Zum Überlegen, ob die Ellenbogengesellschaft auch unter den Anglern so sinnvoll ist. Zu überlegen, ob man zukünftig am Wasser den anderen Angler als Kollegen oder Konkurrenten betrachtet. Vielleicht. 

Für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei jedoch ist ein wesentlich stärkeres Wir-Gefühl m.M. nach von eminenter Bedeutung.
Denn der Verdrängungsprozess den wir in den eigenen Reihen betreiben, und damit meine ich nicht nur die Prüfungsfrage, sondern auch C&R gegen Entnehmen, Ansitzangler gegen Spinnfischer, Karpfenangler gegen wen auch immer, schwächt unsere gemeinsame Kraft nach innen und außen. Und irgendwann trifft das auch diejenigen, die sich im Moment nicht für Angelpolitik oder den Angelkameraden interessieren. 

"Ich will einfach nur angeln, lasst mich mit dem Kram in Ruhe" wird nicht mehr lange funktionieren, wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht.

Das mal so als vorläufiges Resümee.


----------



## Jungpionier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

|good Ralle



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei jedoch ist ein wesentlich stärkeres Wir-Gefühl m.M. nach von eminenter Bedeutung.
> 
> "Ich will einfach nur angeln, lasst mich mit dem Kram in Ruhe" wird nicht mehr lange funktionieren, wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht.



Tja, zu dem "Wir" Angler habe ich ja auch schon was geschrieben. Das Superwahl 2011 wird ja wahrscheinlich sehr grün werden und ein gemeinsamer Anglerverband mit fähigen Funktionären ist nicht in Sicht. Aber man sieht ja auch bei dieser Diskussion, dass es schwierig bzw. unmöglich ist, es allen recht zu machen. Da kann man vielleicht auch verstehen, warum die Fusion VDSF und DAV nicht wirklich vorankommt.



			
				Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir" gibt es bei den Anglern schon mal nicht. Dafür sind die Interessen  der einzelnen Angler zu verschieden. "Wir" haben ja nicht einmal einen  gemeinsamen Bundesverband.
> Die meisten angelpolitischen Themen wie dieses hier werden lange  kontrovers diskutiert und am Ende findet man doch keinen gemeinsamen  Nenner.
> 
> Vielleicht ist Angeln zu kompliziert? Wer Dart spielt, wirft Pfeile auf  ne Scheibe. Wer Fußball spielt, haut nach Fifa-Regeln so ne Murmel ins  Tor. Wer angelt, ist Fliegenfischer, Karpfenangler, Spinnangler,  Matchangler, Brandungsangler, Schleppangler ... angelt am Bach, Fluß,  See, Meer, Kanal ... betreibt C&R oder ist strikt dagegen. Jedes  Bundesland hat noch eigene Gesetze. |kopfkrat
> Wo soll man da anfangen, eine gemeinsame Meinung zu finden?


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die Bevölkerungsdichte spielt dabei durchaus eine Rolle, zumindest mit wachsender Zahl Angler, sonst ist eine vernünftige Gewässerbewirtschaftung kaum gegeben.
> Das läßt sich allerdings über Angelerlaubnisse/ Gewässerkarten regulieren , dazu brauchts die Prüfung nicht.
> Im übrigen glaube ich nicht an an sprunghafte Zunahme der Angler. Schaut Euch doch mal so manchen Verkauf an, so
> nach dem Motto "Ausrüstung komplett zu verkaufen, nur ein Jahr gefischt"
> ...



mein reden.
die bevölkerungsdichte unterscheidet sich heute nicht wesentlich zu der zeit als es auch ohne prüfung ging.
und das argument bevölkerungsdichte kommt ja als begründung von den prüfungsbefürwortern.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> zu der zeit als es auch ohne prüfung ging.
> und das argument bevölkerungsdichte kommt ja als begründung von den prüfungsbefürwortern.


sagt wer?
evtl. war das ja der Grund, weshalb die Prüfung eingeführt worden ist.
Weiß einer warum die Prüfung eingeführt wurde?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> sagt wer?
> evtl. war das ja der Grund, weshalb die Prüfung eingeführt worden ist.
> Weiß einer warum die Prüfung eingeführt wurde?



Gelddruckmaschine? Mitgliederfangapparat??

Ääääh, nee Quatsch. Aus Tierschutzgründen natürlich. 


Uupps, schon wieder böse.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gelddruckmaschine? Mitgliederfangapparat??
> 
> Ääääh, nee Quatsch. Aus Tierschutzgründen natürlich.


Ne im ernst.
evtl sollte man erstmal klären(belegen) warum diese Prüfung eingeführt wurde, bevor man nach ihrer Abschaffung schreit.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Uupps, schon wieder böse.


Wie kann man hier einem Mod eine Verwanung geben.|rolleyes

#h 
MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gelddruckmaschine? Mitgliederfangapparat??
> 
> Ääääh, nee Quatsch. Aus Tierschutzgründen natürlich.
> 
> ...


Gibt es dafür eine tragfähige Quelle?
Gerade in der Anfangszeit, in den 70ern, war es mit dem Tierschutzdenken ja noch nicht so weit her.
Ich vermute daher, dass da schon andere Gründe im Vordergrund standen.


----------



## Werner1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

der offizielle Grund würd mich auch interessieren, vielleicht könnte das die ganze Diskussion ein wenig weiter bringen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> der offizielle Grund würd mich auch interessieren, vielleicht könnte das die ganze Diskussion ein wenig weiter bringen.



Ich weiß den Ursprung leider auch nicht. Zeitlich fällt es aber mit dem Inkrafttreten des Tierschutzgesetzes in etwa zusammen.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß den Ursprung leider auch nicht. Zeitlich fällt es aber mit dem Inkrafttreten des Tierschutzgesetzes in etwa zusammen.


 
Also,
Aufgabenstellung an alle.
Ursachenforschung bei google.
Vorher kommen wir hier eh nicht weiter.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

der wahre grund war kohle zu machen für einen verband und dessen vereine.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> der wahre grund war kohle zu machen für einen verband und dessen vereine.
> 
> antonio


 
quatsch, eine Abschaffung der Prüfung (bzw. nicht Einführung) würde/hätte denen doch auf dauer mehr Kohle bringen. Mehr Mitglieder->da wegfall der Prüfung usw. (Ist eins Eurer Argumente)


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mit dem Inkrafttreten des Tierschutzgesetzes sehe ich keinen direkten zeitlichen Zusammenhang.
Laut Wikipedia wurde dieses bereits in den 30er Jahren erlassen, ergänzt (?) 1972.

Demgegenüber wurde die bayrische Prüfung 1970 eingeführt, die in BaWü sogar schon 1958.

Quelle hierfür: http://www.kfv-tuebingen.de/30_Fischerpruefung/Ausbildung-und-Fischerpruefung.php

Auf dieser Seite fand ich übrigens folgendes Zitat zur alten Zeit, wo eine Prüfung des Anglers angeblich nicht nötig war:

"[..]_Um die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer  und deren Bewohner wurde es immer schlechter. Das Wissen um unser Wasser und  unsere Wasserbewohner war mehr als schlecht bestellt. Mir wurden sogar frisch  eingesetzte einsömmrige Karpfen als Rotaugen für die Bratpfanne vorgewiesen.  Einer zeigte mir herrliche Forellen und in Wirklichkeit waren es Döbel. Eine  Unterscheidung der Bach- von der Regenbogenforelle war völlig unbekannt.[..]"
_
Finde ich ganz erhellend.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> quatsch, eine Abschaffung der Prüfung (bzw. nicht Einführung) würde/hätte denen doch auf dauer mehr Kohle bringen. Mehr Mitglieder->da wegfall der Prüfung usw. (Ist eins Eurer Argumente)



ganz einfach es bringt deshalb mehr kohle für die, da jeder gezwungen ist, die prüfung zu machen.
dies ist extra geld.
die mitgliederzahl wird sich nicht unbedingt riesig erhöhen durch den wegfall der prüfung.
vereins oder verbandsmitglied werden in der regel nur die, die sich einen günstigeren zugang zu gewässern zu bekommen oder überhaupt dadurch zugang erhalten.
dies ist aber wieder territorial sehr unterschiedlich.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Gerade in der Anfangszeit, in den 70ern, war es mit dem Tierschutzdenken ja noch nicht so weit her.
> Ich vermute daher, dass da schon andere Gründe im Vordergrund standen.


Auch das lässt sich leider nicht allgemein bundesweit beantworten, sondern nur länderspezifisch. 

Und bis heute gibts da ja (heute ssag ich Gott sei Dank) große Unterschiede.

Von möglichst strengen Prüfungen wie in Bayern und B-W bis hin zu der Möglichkeit prüfungsfrei auf Friedfisch zu angeln in Brandenburg. Mit allen dazwischen liegenden Varianten von Tourischeinen, Angelhelfern, Jugendscheinen etc.

In B-W war es (relativ spät, in den 80ern) der (untaugliche) Versuch mit der Prüfung den Angler "wertiger" zu machen, um dem eintretenden Beginn der Ökobewegung etwas entgegenzusetzen.

In der Zeit kam noch dazu, dass z. B. Jäger gegenüber Anglern einen ganz anderen gesellschaftlichen Stand hatten und man die Angler sozusagen "aufwerten" wollte dadurch.

Dass man dadurch auch noch schön Geld verdienen konnte (viele Kreisverbände und Vereine finanzieren sich zum (Groß)Teil auch über Kursgebühren), war sicherlich für viele Funktionäre damals ein nicht zu unterschätzendes internes Argument.

Die Krux an der Sache war aber eben, dass durch das akzeptieren gerade des inzwischen ja pervertierten Tierschutzes sich die Anglerschaft dadurch selber das Grab geschaufelt hat. 

Das fing mit der Prüfung an (damals noch mit dem falschen Argument, man müsste aus Tierschutzgründen Sachkenntnis nachweisen (man muss sie besitzen und anwenden, aber nicht nachweisen als Angler..)), ging dann über die ganzen weiteren Einschränkungen von Setzkescherverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Wettangelverbot (was ja von den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbänden heute heuchlerisch als Gemeinschafts- oder Traditionsfischen "verkauft wird) bis hin zu Nachtangelverboten etc..

Und da die Prüfung sozusagen der Anfang allen Übels für die Angler war, das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich persönlich mich so explizit dafür engagiere, diese möglichst weitgehend abzuschaffen.

Und Gott sei Dank geht ja die anglerische Welt weder in Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder Schleswig Holstein unter, wo man heute schon ganz legal über verschiedene Möglichkeiten ohne Prüfung angeln kann..

Wäre das Angeln nicht als auf Eigentumsrecht basierenden Anspruch grundgesetzlich geschützt, hätten es die vomn Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände zusammen mit den Tierschützern- und Rechtlern inzwischen sicherlich geschafft, das Angeln abzuschaffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Oder glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft etwas anderes?


Ja, weil die Lockerungen dort ja erst mit den letzten Gesetzesänderungen kamen..

Gott sei Dank gibts ja auch noch anscheinend nicht nur welt- und vernunftfremde Gesetzgeber.

Und auch die SPD will in B-W deutlicher Erleichterungen, Tourischein etc. - wird sie wohl aber in der drohenden Koaltion mit den Grünen nicht 1 zu 1 durchbringen können..

Da bewegt sich schon was - wäre nur schön, wenn auch die von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände (VDSF) sich langsam mal in diese anglerfreundichere Richtung  wie schon einige Gesetzgeber bewegen würden..


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Und da man auch in Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder Schleswig Holstein Geld braucht, wird man in Zukunft wohl eher auch dort eine Prüfung einführen, als dass man sie in BY oder BW abschafft. Oder glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft etwas anderes?



deswegen haben diese länder ja auch scheine ohne prüfung eingeführt.
beim geld geht es doch nicht um die läppische prüfungsgebühr die das land bekommt.
hier in thüringen 15 €.
da wird der fischereischein eben 15 € teurer gemacht und fertig.
es geht um das geld was mit den lehrgängen gemacht wird und da darfst du dreimal raten wo das hinfließt.
da hat das land nix davon.

antonio


----------



## ohneLizenz (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

moin, moin,

=> die umfrage finde ich nicht fair da unterstellt wird, daß reform der pruefung gleich verschaerfung zeitlich und geldlich bedeutet
=> wie kann man nur so einen unsinn ausdenken?
=> klar weil man hoeren will, daß die leute keine pruefung mehr wollen

=> stelle die umfage doch
1. reformierte pruefung sonst aber gleich wie jetzt von zeit und geld vll sogar weniger zeit und geld weil ja reformiert
oder 
2. gar keine pruefung

=> aber erstaunlich doch daß soviele menschen trotz der unfairen frage lieber mehr zeit und geld ausgeben wuerden weil halt pruefung wertvoll fuer sie ist

=> bitte keinen totschlag machen mit argument: wer hat der hat und will keine anderen am wasser, denn es steht in der frage: schein abgeben und neu machen


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> die *mitgliederzahl wird sich nicht unbedingt riesig erhöhen* durch den wegfall der prüfung.


 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass man dadurch auch noch schön Geld verdienen konnte *(viele Kreisverbände und Vereine finanzieren sich zum (Groß)Teil auch über Kursgebühren*), war sicherlich für viele Funktionäre damals ein nicht zu unterschätzendes internes Argument.


 
Was meint Ihr was mit den Verbänden u. Vereinen geschehen wird?
Wollt Ihr das?


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> 1. reformierte pruefung sonst aber gleich wie jetzt von zeit und geld vll sogar weniger zeit und geld weil ja reformiert
> oder
> 2. gar keine pruefung


 
#6
ich stimme für 1.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich für 2 ! 
;-) 
Wird auch keinen wundern, wahrscheinlich..


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr was mit den Verbänden u. Vereinen geschehen wird?
> Wollt Ihr das?



nix wird passieren mit denen.
es gibt auch genügend vereine die ohne diese extrakohle auskommen.und hier rede ich nicht von vereinen die nur "geldsäcke" als mitglieder haben
und das sind gar nicht mal so wenig.
und wenn ein verein nur mit den lehrgangsgebühren überleben kann macht er finanztechnisch etwas verkehrt.
es gibt genügend mittel und wege die vereinsfinanzen in ordnung zu halten.
die sind zwar nicht so bequem wie die kohle über die lehrgänge zu kassieren aber sie sind da.
sonst würde es eine masse an vereinen nicht mehr geben.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nix wird passieren mit denen.


 
wenn Du meinst.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und wenn? 
Dann wird jemand anders die Gewässer pachten und Erlauniskarten verkaufen - muss nicht das schlechteste sein, da die von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände raus zu haben..

und die Vereine/Verbände, dies drauf haben und die für Anglerinteressen stehen, bei denen wird sich eh nix ändern..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ahhhhh, jetzt verstehe ich, Ihr wollt die Naturschutzverbände raus zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nö, um Gottes Willen!
Ich will EINEN, STARKEN und *ANGLERFEUNDLICHEN* Anglerverband!!!!!

Aber: 
Ja, ich will keinen von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband....


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, um Gottes Willen!
> Ich will EINEN, STARKEN und *ANGLERFEUNDLICHEN* Verband!!!!!


 
Und den bekommt man durch den wegfall der Prüfung?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nö, aber Du hast ja gefragt, ob ich den Verband weg will. Das hab ich beantwortet.

Zur Prüfung, um wieder die Kurve zu kriegen zum Thema:
Auch da gibts Unterschiede:
Der Anglerverband kämpft für leichteren Zugang zum Angeln und Wegfall der Prüfung

Der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband kämpft gegen jede Erleichterung beim Zugang zum angeln..


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

nö nur nen verband, der sich in erster linie für angler und nicht gegen angler einsetzt auch für den naturschutz.
und nicht einen der aus was weiß ich für gründen sinnlose einschränkungen für die angler schafft.
und wenn ein verband auf staatlich verordnete finanzen angewiesen ist, dann macht er was verkehrt.
ist er nicht drauf angewiesen, dann passiert ihm auch nix beim wegfall der lehrgänge /prüfungen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So isses, antonio...


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nö nur nen verband, der sich in erster linie für angler und nicht gegen angler einsetzt auch für den naturschutz.
> und nicht einen der aus was weiß ich für gründen sinnlose einschränkungen für die angler schafft.
> und wenn ein verband auf staatlich verordnete finanzen angewiesen ist, dann macht er was verkehrt.
> ist er nicht drauf angewiesen, dann passiert ihm auch nix beim wegfall der lehrgänge /prüfungen.
> ...


und gerne nochmal.
"und? was wird da jetzt durch den wegfall der Prüfung besser?"|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und auch nochmal: 
Du hattest die Frage gestellt, ob der Verband wegsoll - wir haben darauf geantwortet.
Das hast Du ins Spiel gebracht und hat nix mit der Frage als solcher zu tun.
Da wir höflich snd, haben wir aber selbstverständlich geantwortet..

Zur Prüfung, um wieder die Kurve zu kriegen zum Thema:
Auch da gibts Unterschiede:
Der Anglerverband kämpft für leichteren Zugang zum Angeln und Wegfall der Prüfung

Der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband kämpft gegen jede Erleichterung beim Zugang zum angeln..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch nochmal:
> Du hattest die Frage gestellt, ob der Verband wegsoll - wir haben darauf geantwortet.
> Das hast Du ins Spiel gebracht und hat nix mit der Frage als solcher zu tun.
> Da wir höflich snd, haben wir aber selbstverständlich geantwortet..


Achsooo.


----------



## Kurbel (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/quizprg/index.html?file=Maerz05.js
Wenn ich mir diese Fragen anschaue,wundert mich nicht mehr,daß die Fischereischein-
prüfung in Frage gestellt wird.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> und gerne nochmal.
> "und? was wird da jetzt durch den wegfall der Prüfung besser?"|kopfkrat



besser wird, das einer breiten masse oder bestimmten personengruppen nicht unnötig steine in den weg gelegt werden nur weil sie (mal) angeln wollen.
wurde hier schon oft genug gesagt.
tourismusfördernd wäre es auch wenn man den fischereischein kaufen könnte,wie (fast) überall üblich, nur eben nicht in d.
und zäum das pferd doch nicht immer von hinten auf.
vernünftige(objektive) gründe für eine prüfung müßten her, nur ich sehe keine.
und schlechter wirds auch nicht, was ja die praxis beweist.
du legst dir doch auch nicht freiwillig steine in den weg um irgend ein ziel zu erreichen.

antonio

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/quizprg/index.html?file=Maerz05.js
> Wenn ich mir diese Fragen anschaue,wundert mich nicht mehr,daß die Fischereischein-
> prüfung in Frage gestellt wird.


Ja, das muss man ja auch unbedingt wissen als Angler, welcher Fisch die kleinsten Schuppen hat ...

Das ist so wichtig für den Tierschutz und das vernünftige montieren einer Angeln..

Oder wieviel Sauerstoff ne Forelle braucht..

Oder was das Säurebindungsvermögen ist.. 

Oder welches gesetzliche Schonmaß der Zander hat, wo in fast jedem Gewässer andere gelten..

;-)))


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> du legst dir doch auch nicht freiwillig steine in den weg um irgend ein ziel zu erreichen.


#6 deshalb bin ich ja auch für eine Prüfung.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das muss man ja auch unbedingt wissen als Angler, welcher Fisch die kleinsten Schuppen hat ...


ach komm, es wird doch in jeder Prüfung misst gefragt, der am richtigen Leben vorbeigeht.
Und das die Lehrgänge und Prüfungen geändert (verbessert) werden müssen wurde doch schon oft genug hier gesagt.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Kurbel schrieb:


> http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/quizprg/index.html?file=Maerz05.js
> Wenn ich mir diese Fragen anschaue,wundert mich nicht mehr,daß die Fischereischein-
> prüfung in Frage gestellt wird.


 
Stimmt zu leicht!
Bis auf das Landesrecht einfach.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

sagt vermutlich der Prüfer:m
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> #6 deshalb bin ich ja auch für eine Prüfung.



wenn du es dir unnötig schwer machen willst im leben, dann tu es,das ist deine sache und du mußt damit klar kommen#h
aber deswegen es allen anderen auch schwer zu machen, halte ich für falsch.
noch was reiß die zitate nicht immer auseinander.#h

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du es dir unnötig schwer machen willst im leben, dann tu es,das ist deine sache und du mußt damit klar kommen#h


warum mache ich mir das den jetzt schwer, wenn ich für eine Prüfung bin?

@all
So, weiß nun jemand warum die Fischereinscheiprüfung eingeführt worden ist?
*Man reißt doch keine Wand ein, ohne zu wissen was sie trägt.*


MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das muss man ja auch unbedingt wissen als Angler, welcher Fisch die kleinsten Schuppen hat ...


Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass mit dieser Frage geprüft werden soll, ob sich der Angler die drei Fische ungefähr vorstellen kann?
Es ist ein multiple choice test, und zu schwer darf es ja nicht sein, sonst wird wieder gejammert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist so wichtig für den Tierschutz und das vernünftige montieren einer Angeln..


Den Geschichte vom  Tierschutz leierst eigentlich immer nur du runter.
In der (bayrischen) Prüfung ist recht wenig die Rede davon.

Ich hab etwas weiter vorher einen Link mit Fakten zur Prüfung in BW gebracht. Aus Verbandssicht.
Ein recht umfangreicher Text, aber das Wort "Tierschutz" taucht genau ein mal (!) darin auf.

Insgesamt erinnert mich das Gejammer über die Fragen an das von Hauptschülern, die sich beklagen dass sie unnötigen Schei§§ wie Bruchrechnen und Englisch lernen sollen.


----------



## Kurbel (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wieviel Zähne hat eigentlich das Ritzel vom 4.Gang des Audigetriebes
(Wäre doch mal eine gute Frage bei der
Führerscheinprüfung)


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> warum mache ich mir das den jetzt schwer, wenn ich für eine Prüfung bin?
> 
> @all
> So, weiß nun jemand warum die Fischereinscheiprüfung eingeführt worden ist?
> ...



weils ohne leichter gewesen wäre.
und wärst du ohne ein schlechter angler geworden?
ich glaube es nicht.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Wieviel Zähne hat eigentlich das Ritzel vom 4.Gang des Audigetriebes
> (Wäre doch mal eine gute Frage bei der
> Führerscheinprüfung)


 Na endlich mal ein gelungener Vergleich!


----------



## Parasol (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

was wollen Mods und Admins eigentlich wirklich erreichen?
Im Sept. 10 hat Thomas9904 einen Beitrag eröffnet unter dem Titel *"Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerpfüfung"* mit 526 Beiträgen bis gestern.
Jetzt der Beitrag von Ralle24 zum selben Thema. Und wieder werden die gleichen Argumente und Ansichten strittig diskutiert.
Was auffällt: die Themeneröffner sind offensichtlich nicht unparteiisch, sie leiten die Diskussion in eine bestimmte Richtung.
Statt dessen wird eine zweifelhafte Abstimmung angeregt. Nicht etwa dafür oder dagegen, sondern eine Antwort (2) mit angedrohten Kosequenzen, die es gar nicht geben kann, weil unzulässig.
Ich halte mich deshalb aus diesem Thema heraus.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Ich halte mich deshalb aus diesem Thema heraus.


 
hätte ich auch machen sollen.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> was wollen Mods und Admins eigentlich wirklich erreichen?


Na das kann man leicht beantworten.
Thomas möchte im neuen DAV orientierten Großverband einen Vorstandsposten. Nebenbei wird er auch Bundestagsabgeordnert der SPD. Für Ralf springt zumindest ein Stellvertreterposten heraus.
Beide haben dann noch das gemeinsame Ziel hier die User kräftig aufzumischen. Das gibt dann jede Menge an Klicks. Das spülte dann Unsummen an Werbekosten in deren privaten Taschen. (noch mehr wie schon bisher) 

Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich beide absetzen und durch Rheo ersetzen.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na das kann man leicht beantworten.
> Thomas möchte im neuen DAV orientierten Großverband einen Vorstandsposten. Nebenbei wird er auch Bundestagsabgeordnert der SPD. Für Ralf springt zumindest ein Stellvertreterposten heraus.
> Beide haben dann noch das gemeinsame Ziel hier die User kräftig aufzumischen. Das gibt dann jede Menge an Klicks. Das spülte dann Unsummen an Werbekosten in deren privaten Taschen. (noch mehr wie schon bisher)
> 
> Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich beide absetzen und durch Rheo ersetzen.


das ist ein Versuch die Weltherschaft ansich zu reißen.
Der Pinki und der Brain,Brain......

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was wollen Mods und Admins eigentlich wirklich erreichen?



Das möchte ich auch mal wissen!
Vor allem kommen hier eindeutige Argumente die so gut wie nicht zu wiederlegen sind aber die TE´s drehen manchen das wort im Mund herum und schreiben wieder die selbe leier!
Warum? Habt ihr keinen Schein oder was versucht ihr hiermit zu bezwecken? Ich verfolge die beiden Themen von anfang an und werd einfach nicht schlau. Wir sind nunmal Deutschland und es gibt bei weitem wichtigere Themen die eine Reform oder überarbeitung b.z.w änderung nötig haben als die Notwendigkeit eines Fischeischeins! Es gibt jetzt schon genug Proleten am Wasser und ich finde es sehr wichtig das unsere neulinge eine grund solide Vorkentniss von dem erlernen was sie später am Wasser umsetzen wollen.
Schaut euch doch mal in den Schulen um, wieviele Kinder denken das Fischstäbchen im meer schwimmen oder Wurst so wächst wie man sie kauft... Soll diese Generation MC´Donalds ohne jede kentniss auf unsere lieblinge losgelassen werden?
Es ist doch nicht wie in Skandinavien wo jeder mit und in der Natur aufwächst, (klar gibt es auch große Städte) aber hier kam schonmal das Argument mit der Bevölkerungsdichte und das mein ich. Wir haben hier ganz andere Vorausetzungen auch ganz anders wie in Frankreich oder Holland und nur was die vormachen müssen wir nicht nach quatschen find ich!
Fazit, Prüfung muß bleiben und wenn nötig mach ich sie neu mit allen Konzequenzen!
mfg


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch mal wissen!
> Vor allem kommen hier eindeutige Argumente die so gut wie nicht zu wiederlegen sind aber die TE´s drehen manchen das wort im Mund herum und schreiben wieder die selbe leier!
> Warum? Habt ihr keinen Schein oder was versucht ihr hiermit zu bezwecken? Ich verfolge die beiden Themen von anfang an und werd einfach nicht schlau. Wir sind nunmal Deutschland und es gibt bei weitem wichtigere Themen die eine Reform oder überarbeitung b.z.w änderung nötig haben als die Notwendigkeit eines Fischeischeins! Es gibt jetzt schon genug Proleten am Wasser und ich finde es sehr wichtig das unsere neulinge eine grund solide Vorkentniss von dem erlernen was sie später am Wasser umsetzen wollen.
> Schaut euch doch mal in den Schulen um, wieviele Kinder denken das Fischstäbchen im meer schwimmen oder Wurst so wächst wie man sie kauft... Soll diese Generation MC´Donalds ohne jede kentniss auf unsere lieblinge losgelassen werden?
> ...



und warum ist das so?

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wir haben hier ganz andere Vorausetzungen auch ganz anders wie in Frankreich oder Holland und nur was die vormachen müssen wir nicht nach quatschen find ich!


 
Klar doch , wegen der Bevölkerungsdichte ist der Franzman oder Tulpenfreund automatisch auch der der besse Angler.........nur deswegen weil da wenige Leute leben braucht er keine Prüfung. Die sind schlauer und besser als wir da sie weniger sind........


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und warum ist das so?
> 
> antonio


 
weil eine Prüfpflicht für den Fischereinschein besteht?|kopfkrat

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Sicher nicht weil wir die Fischereischein pflicht haben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na das kann man leicht beantworten.
> Thomas möchte im neuen DAV orientierten Großverband einen Vorstandsposten. Nebenbei wird er auch Bundestagsabgeordnert der SPD. Für Ralf springt zumindest ein Stellvertreterposten heraus.
> Beide haben dann noch das gemeinsame Ziel hier die User kräftig aufzumischen. Das gibt dann jede Menge an Klicks. Das spülte dann Unsummen an Werbekosten in deren privaten Taschen. (noch mehr wie schon bisher)
> 
> Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich beide absetzen und durch Rheo ersetzen.




Nix Stellvertreter. 2 Wochen nach der Machtübernahme werde ich putschen.|supergri




Anderer Gesichtspunkt:

Die Fischereiprüfung ist ja keineswegs die Erlaubnis zu fischen ( ein paar Küstenstreifen mal ausgenommen, da sind die Fische nicht so schutzbedürftig).

Nein, die Prüfung ist die Erlaubnis, sich eine Erlaubnis kaufen zu können. Ziemlich einmalig. |rolleyes

Zu hinterfragen auch aus anderem Grund. Sehr lange Zeit nach Einführung der Prüfung war es in vielen Bundesländern erlaubt, in Forellenpuffs ohne Fischereischein zu fischen, ist glaube ich in irgendeinem BL (Niedersachsen?) auch heut noch so. 
Heute ist es fast überall Bedingung.

Wenn denn jetzt der Grund für die Prüfung Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Fischerkennung, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Gesetzeskunde und all der Kram ist, wieso hat man dann den Fischereischein auch für die Forellenpuffs vorgeschrieben?? Spielt da doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Auch der Konkurrenzdruck dürfte da wohl keine Rolle gespielt haben.

Forellenpuffs waren aber die einzige Möglichkeit für Interressierte in jedem Alter, legal auszuprobieren ob das Angeln Spass macht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch mal in den Schulen um, wieviele Kinder denken das Fischstäbchen im meer schwimmen oder Wurst so wächst wie man sie kauft... Soll diese Generation MC´Donalds ohne jede kentniss auf unsere lieblinge losgelassen werden?
> Es ist doch nicht wie in Skandinavien wo jeder mit und in der Natur aufwächst,



Das ist sowas von richtig, was Du da schreibst. Zumindest der zitierte Teil.

Und deswegen findest Du, muss man den Menschen den Zugang zur Natur so schwer wie möglich machen ??

Da komm ich jetzt nicht mit. 

Ach so.

Mit meinem "Liebling" bin ich verheiratet, wir diskutieren über Fische, nicht über Lieblinge.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, die Prüfung ist die Erlaubnis, sich eine Erlaubnis kaufen zu können. Ziemlich einmalig. |rolleyes



Meinst Ralf du darfst mit nen Jagdschein einfach losballern?
Ne, einzelabschuß beim Forstamt beantragen und schön bezahlen, Begehungsschein kaufen für teuer Geld, Jagd pachten fast unbezahlbahr oder Pächter sehr gut kennen sonst is nix mit mal Schießen!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Forellenpuff ist ein unglückliches Argument....... Was sich dort zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz rumteibt möcht ich nicht am normalen Gewässer haben.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man dort Kindern ( auf Grund zwangsläufiger Erfolg) wunderbar Grundlagen beibringen..........


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

so, ich hau jetzterst mal ne Kiste Bier rein.
http://www.gastronomie.de/img/upload/20030526234345_Hasseroeder_kasten11.jpg
Nicht das hier ein Externer mit liest und denkt das wir uns nicht mögen.
#g

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Forellenpuff ist ein unglückliches Argument....... Was sich dort zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz rumteibt möcht ich nicht am normalen Gewässer haben.


wirst Du dann aber wohl nicht drum rum kommen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von richtig, was Du da schreibst. Zumindest der zitierte Teil.
> 
> Und deswegen findest Du, muss man den Menschen den Zugang zur Natur so schwer wie möglich machen ??
> 
> ...



Nein nicht schwer machen sondern so schulen das sie eben nicht mit Fischen und der Natur umgehen wie mit Fischstäbchen!
Und zu den Liebling, das meinte ich vorhin mit Wort im maul umdrehen!


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Fischereiprüfung ist ja keineswegs die Erlaubnis zu fischen ( ein paar Küstenstreifen mal ausgenommen, da sind die Fische nicht so schutzbedürftig).
> 
> Nein, die Prüfung ist die Erlaubnis, sich eine Erlaubnis kaufen zu können. Ziemlich einmalig. |rolleyes


Nö.....für mich ist es ein Nachweis von Grund-Fachwissen um sich eine Erlaubnis zu kaufen.


Und bei uns kenne ich auch keinen Fopu wo kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Nö.....für mich ist es ein Nachweis von Grund-Fachwissen um sich eine Erlaubnis zu kaufen.


 
#6

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Nö.....für mich ist es ein Nachweis von Grund-Fachwissen um sich eine Erlaubnis zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Und bei uns kenne ich auch keinen Fopu wo kontrolliert wird.



dann ist es aber in sehr sehr vielen fällen ein sch..... nachweiß wenn man sich die prüfungen/lehrgänge mal so anguckt.
ich weiß es gibt auch gute lehrgänge und auch lehrgangsleiter die den leuten was beibringen.
aber ob die in der mehrheit sind.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Nicht das hier ein Externer mit liest und denkt das wir uns nicht mögen.
> #g
> 
> #h
> MfG Algon




Doch nich wegen so einer Diskussion.




Ich konnte Dich schon vorher nicht leiden.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> prüfungen/lehrgänge mal so anguckt.


deshalb ja auch ändern, aber nicht abschaffen!!!


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich konnte Dich schon vorher nicht leiden.


ich suche immer noch den Verwahnbutton, mein Freund.

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> deshalb ja auch ändern, aber nicht abschaffen!!!



doch abschaffen, weil es ohne auch geht auch ging in d und das nicht schlechter als bisher.

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Was mir aber bis jetzt postiv aufgefallen ist, das es bei einer so heißen Diskussion noch nicht zu einer Beleidigungen gekommen ist.
#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, die Prüfung ist die Erlaubnis, sich eine Erlaubnis kaufen zu können. Ziemlich einmalig. |rolleyes



Die Führerscheinprüfung beinhaltet kein Auto
Der Jägerprüfung beinhaltet kein Revier
Der Meisterbrief beinhaltet keinen Betrieb
Die Funkamateurprüfung beinhaltet kein Funkgerät



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zu hinterfragen auch aus anderem Grund. Sehr lange Zeit nach Einführung der Prüfung war es in vielen Bundesländern erlaubt, in Forellenpuffs ohne Fischereischein zu fischen, ist glaube ich in irgendeinem BL (Niedersachsen?) auch heut noch so.


Erlaubt? Es wurde nur auf Kontrollen verzichtet.
In den meisten Ländern war es, soweit ich weiß, immer schon letzteres.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn denn jetzt der Grund für die Prüfung Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Fischerkennung, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Gesetzeskunde und all der Kram ist, wieso hat man dann den Fischereischein auch für die Forellenpuffs vorgeschrieben??


Um nicht für jeden speziellen Fall ein eigenes Gesetz erlassen zu müssen?
Ständig wird gejammert, dass es zuviele Gesetze gibt, dass überreguliert wird. Uns fürs Angeln im Forellenpuff, der als solcher erst mal definiert werden müsste, muss plötzlich ein eigenenes Fischereigesetz her?
Brauchen wrir für Karpfenpuffs dann wieder eigene Regeln?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Forellenpuffs waren aber die einzige Möglichkeit für Interressierte in jedem Alter, legal auszuprobieren ob das Angeln Spass macht.


Stimmt. Wobei ich als Jungfischer ein mal an einem Fopu war, das hat mir gereicht. Davon bin ich bis heute gründlich kuriert.

Der Forellenpuff ist absolut ungeeignet, um zu testen ob man ein potentieller Angler ist.

Ich fordere (auch wenns keine Sau interessiert ), deshalb den 'kleinen Fischereischein für Erwachsene'.
Ausgestaltet soll er so sein, wie der Jugendfischereischein in Bayern.


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> so, ich hau jetzterst mal ne Kiste Bier rein.
> http://www.gastronomie.de/img/upload/20030526234345_Hasseroeder_kasten11.jpg
> Nicht das hier ein Externer mit liest und denkt das wir uns nicht mögen.



Oder stell dir vor, der kommt auf die Idee, dass die Schreiber hier nüchtern sind!
Was wirft das denn für ein Bild auf die Angler. Zumal hier ganz offensichtlich die 3L1T3 der Anglerschaft diskutiert!


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> doch abschaffen, weil es ohne auch geht auch ging in d und das nicht schlechter als bisher.
> 
> antonio


 
hätte Dich jetzt nicht so alt eingeschätzt, das Du weißt wie es vor der Prüfungspflicht war.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn man schon meint, dss man Angler vor dem angeln anlernen müsse, dann hab ich dafür ja schon mal einen Vorschlag gemacht:
Artikel im Mag dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html

Der konkrete Vorschlag dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> hätte Dich jetzt nicht so alt eingeschätzt, das Du weißt wie es vor der Prüfungspflicht war.
> 
> MfG Algon



tja hab eben schon ein paar mehr jährchen auf dem buckel als du

antonio


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Oder stell dir vor, der kommt auf die Idee, dass die Schreiber hier nüchtern sind!
> Was wirft das denn für ein Bild auf die Angler. Zumal hier ganz offensichtlich die 3L1T3 der Anglerschaft diskutiert!


 
meinst? die sind alle besoffen?
Und es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie Ihren Fischereinschein wegen dem gesaufe abgeben müsse.
Da steckt System hinter, 
kein Fischereinschein mehr nötig = kann man keinen wegnehmen. 


MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Doch, abschaffen. 
Und statt dessen z. B. sowas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> meinst? die sind alle besoffen?


Was hast du denn gedacht? Warst du etwa den ganzen Tag nüchtern? 



Algon schrieb:


> Und es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie Ihren Fischereinschein wegen dem gesaufe abgeben müsse.
> Da steckt System hinter,
> kein Fischereinschein mehr nötig = kann man keinen wegnehmen.
> 
> MfG Algon


Womit wir endlich herausgearbeitet hätten , worum es bei der Campagne gegen die Fischerprüfung wirklich geht!
Prost!


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und statt dessen z. B. sowas:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


 
ist doch super#6
und warum nicht mit einer Prüfung abschließen????


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> das ist deine, und die noch ein paar anderer, subjektive Meinung und um das  behaupten zu können, müsstest du mehrere verschiedene Lehrgänge besucht haben.
> Gut, dass man die Prüfung reformieren sollte, wurde auch schon von vielen Prüfungsbefürwortern gutgehiessen. Der Vorbereitungslehrgang den ich besucht habe, hat mir zumindest was gebracht, definitiv. Ob das nun mehrheitlich so ist oder nicht, ist nicht die Frage und liegt letztendlich an der Fähigkeit der Ausbilder. Die  Frage lautet: Ist diese Prüfung notwendig oder nicht und deshalb nochmal: Reformieren: JA,  Abschaffen: NEIN



das ist nicht nur meine meinung es ist einfach an dem so.
prüfungsfragen aller bl kann ich mir jederzeit angucken und was da gefragt wird, muß ja wohl in den lehrgängen abgehandelt sein worden.
und glaub mir ich bin schon mit vielen anglern aus den verschiedensten bl zusammengekommen.
was da in den lehrgängen geht und was nicht spricht sich eben rum.
es kommt eben auch in entscheidendem maße auf den lehrgangsleiter an.
und ich hab auch gesagt es sind auch einige dabei die ihre sache richtig gut machen und nicht nach schema f agieren.
aber das sind nicht die meisten.
persönlich kenne ich 5 lehrgangsleiter. drei davon oder besser deren lehrgänge kannst du als leergang bezeichnen.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dann ist es aber in sehr sehr vielen fällen ein sch..... nachweiß wenn man sich die prüfungen/lehrgänge mal so anguckt.
> ich weiß es gibt auch gute lehrgänge und auch lehrgangsleiter die den leuten was beibringen.
> aber ob die in der mehrheit sind.
> 
> antonio


Jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr ;+
Die ganze Zeit plädierst du die Prüfungen abschaffen...........wegen Unütz, Hürde...usw.

Jetzt kommt das es auch gute Lehrgänge gibt die den Leuten was beibringen......

|kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Warst du etwa den ganzen Tag nüchtern?


 
weiß ich nicht mehr.:#2:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Was mir aber bis jetzt postiv aufgefallen ist, das es bei einer so heißen Diskussion noch nicht zu einer Beleidigungen gekommen ist.
> #6
> 
> MfG Algon




Was ich absolut unterschreibe. Danke dafür an Alle !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ist doch super#6
> und warum nicht mit einer Prüfung abschließen????


Weil das Unfug ist und nur Leute abschrecken soll und weil es da nix zu prüfen gibt.

Oder willste am Gummifisch feststellen, ob einer mit nem Knüppel den Kopf trifft? 
Klar, kann man "prüfen"..

Der Vorschlag ist ja nicht, weil ich dahinter einen Sinn sehen würde, sondern nur um den Vereinen/Kursveranstaltern nicht die Kohle zu nehmen.

Daher auch keine Prüfung..


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, abschaffen.
> Und statt dessen z. B. sowas:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328



Eine namensänderung von "Pfüfung" in "Kurs"
Ansonsten erkenne ich keinen Unterschied zu denen die schon die ganze Zeit für eine "änderung der Prüfung" sind.............


----------



## Damyl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut unterschreibe. Danke dafür an Alle !!


#6 Sind doch alle erwachsene Menschen die wert auf eine gepflegte Disskussion legen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Keine Namensänderung, sondern Abschaffen der Prüfung und ersetzen durch einen Praxiskurs - siehe oben:
Nicht weil ich das für nötig oder sinnvoll halte, sondern nur um den Vereinen/Verbänden die Kohle zukommen zu lassen


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Führerscheinprüfung beinhaltet kein Auto
> Der Jägerprüfung beinhaltet kein Revier
> Der Meisterbrief beinhaltet keinen Betrieb
> Die Funkamateurprüfung beinhaltet kein Funkgerät
> ...



Mich Sau interessiert das schon. Ich fände das auch gut und sogar halbwegs realistisch umsetzbar.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Namensänderung, sondern Abschaffen der Prüfung und ersetzen durch einen Praxiskurs - siehe oben:
> Nicht weil ich das für nötig oder sinnvoll halte, sondern nur um den Vereinen/Verbänden die Kohle zukommen zu lassen


 
hast du schon mal einen Kurs besucht, und dann noch mit Jugendlichen, der am ende nicht geprüft wird.

"Bla,Bla,Bla,Handy,rein,raus,...ist mir doch egal........ den Schein bekomme ich so oder so, und kosten tut es ja auch nichts."

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr ;+
> Die ganze Zeit plädierst du die Prüfungen abschaffen...........wegen Unütz, Hürde...usw.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das es auch gute Lehrgänge gibt die den Leuten was beibringen......
> ...



jo die gibts bloß die sind nicht in der mehrheit.
ich bin gegen den zwang der lehrgänge und der prüfung, weil es eben auch ohne geht und das nicht schlechter als zur jetzigen zeit.
die lehrgänge und prüfungen haben keine veränderungen zu den zeiten als es ohne ging oder zu den bl wo es ohne geht gebracht und bringen es nicht.
deshalb bin ich dagegen.
von mir aus können angelvereine "lehrgänge schulungen oder wie immer man es auch nennen will" für ihre mitglieder oder auch für nichtmitglieder machen, aber nicht mit staatlich vorgeschriebenen zwang.

und wenn die lehrgänge so durchgeführt werden, wie von denen die es heute schon im positiven sinne machen,klappt das auch auf freiwilliger basis.

antonio


----------



## Zusser (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das Unfug ist und nur Leute abschrecken soll und weil es da nix zu prüfen gibt.



Leute die davon abgeschreckt werden, brauche ich nicht neben mir am Wasser. So jemand sollte lieber fernsehen.

Und doch, es gibt was zu prüfen: Ob die Teilnehmer ihre Zeit abgesessen haben, oder auch geistig anwesend waren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder willste am Gummifisch feststellen, ob einer mit nem Knüppel den Kopf trifft?
> Klar, kann man "prüfen"..


Das praktische Töten des Fisches interessiert nur DICH!
Das Töten des Fisches macht einen kleinen Bruchteil (!!!) der Prüfung aus, und muss (außer bei dir) nirgends als Begründung dafür herhalten, dass eine Prüfung sinnvoll ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag ist ja nicht, weil ich dahinter einen Sinn sehen würde, sondern nur um den Vereinen/Kursveranstaltern nicht die Kohle zu nehmen.
> 
> Daher auch keine Prüfung..



Langsam wird mir das ganze suspekt:

Du sagst, die Prüfung sei unnötig und fürn Ar$$$. Die Fragen seien irrelevant. Man müsse als Angler sowieso nichts wissen, außer wie der Fisch zu Knüppeln ist und dafür reicht ein Faltblatt.
*Die Prüfung sei nur dazu da, Geld für die Verbände zu scheffeln.*
Ergo: Die Prüfung muss weg.

Und jetzt legst du dar, man könne ja Alibiveranstaltungen abhalten damit die Verbände weiterhin an ihre Kohle kommen, hauptsache es gibt keine Prüfung.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Leute die davon abgeschreckt werden, brauche ich nicht neben mir am Wasser. So jemand sollte lieber fernsehen.


ich auch nicht.


Zusser schrieb:


> Und doch, es gibt was zu prüfen: Ob die Teilnehmer ihre Zeit abgesessen haben, oder auch geistig anwesend waren.


Genau *das* ist der Grund einer Prüfung und nicht die Abschreckung.

MfG Algon


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hier sind viele durdachte und auch und auch gegenteilige beiträge erschienen; als berufstätiger hab ich nicht die möglichkeit den tag über zu posten geschweige denn (im gegensatz zu anderen hier) mir in der freizeit die 35 neuen seiten durchzusehen.
Wie auch immer der kurs/vorbereitungsrahmen aussieht ist eine prüfung zum abschluß äusserst sinnvoll, denn (das hab ich aus zahlreichen betreuungen von schülern und studenten gelernt) wenn keine prüfung "droht" setzt sich leider kaum jemand ernsthaft mit der materie auseinander. Und es kann nicht ziel sein, dass jemand ein rotauge nicht von einer rotfeder oder geschweige denn einem hybriden unterscheiden kann usw.. Über schonzeiten und deren einhalten (was auch für den erfahrenen angler nicht immer einfach ist, zumindestens im bereich hamburg schleswig-holstein, niedersachsen) scheinen die permanent anwesenden indoktrierenden poster scheinbar nur mit knüppel/peitsche (dem gesetz) reagieren zu wollen. was aber, wenn es jemand aufgrund eines zu "praxisorientierten" lehrgangs nicht besser wusste? Ausserdem haben die meisten fischereinscheinbeginner doch bereits kenntnisse, sonst würden sie die hürde nicht nehemen wollen ( mütter und väter ausgeschlossen, die es ihren kinder zuliebe machen).


----------



## Schwarzachangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darum füge ich noch einen kleinen Haken ein.
> 
> Mit inkraft treten dieser Regelung würden alle bisherigen Fischereischeine ungültig. Bedeutet, jeder muss die Prüfung erneut unter den Neuen Bedingungen ablegen. Die bereits bezahlten Kosten für die alte Prüfung würden angerechnet, also gutgeschrieben.



Hallo Ralle,
ein solcher Haken verstößt gegen Artikel 20 GG, sprich gegen den Vertrauensschutz.

Dazu fällt mir ein Beispiel aus den Führerscheinregelungen ein: Jemand der früher die Klasse 3 (Autoführerschein) erworben hat, hatte automatisch den Anhängerführerschein und sogar 80er Mopeds. Solche Leute haben immer noch die Klassen A1 und BE gültig im EU-Führerschein stehen.

Anders ist es Wenn man heute Klasse B erwirbt.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wie auch immer der kurs/vorbereitungsrahmen aussieht ist eine prüfung zum abschluß äusserst sinnvoll, denn (das hab ich aus zahlreichen betreuungen von schülern und studenten gelernt) wenn keine prüfung "droht" setzt sich leider kaum jemand ernsthaft mit der materie auseinander.


Wenn das so wäre, warum nehmen dann in Brandenburg z. B. die Verstöße gegen Fischerreirecht und Tierschutzgesetz nicht signifikant zu , seit da die Anglerzahl mit der Möglichkeit des prüfungsfreien Friedfischens signifikant zunimmt?

Da dies nicht der Fall ist laut Behörde, braucht man also auch keine Prüfung...

Denn wenn ganz ohne Prüfung und Kurs da keine signfikant negativen Änderungen festzustellen sind, scheinen die bis dahin vermittelten Inhalte nichts positives gebracht zu haben und man kann dann auch drauf verzichten..



> Du sagst, die Prüfung sei unnötig und fürn Ar$$$. Die Fragen seien irrelevant. Man müsse als Angler sowieso nichts wissen, außer wie der Fisch zu Knüppeln ist und dafür reicht ein Faltblatt.
> Die Prüfung sei nur dazu da, Geld für die Verbände zu scheffeln.
> Ergo: Die Prüfung muss weg.
> 
> Und jetzt legst du dar, man könne ja Alibiveranstaltungen abhalten damit die Verbände weiterhin an ihre Kohle kommen, hauptsache es gibt keine Prüfung.


Da hast Du was mißverstanden:
Ja, ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass die Kohle ein internes Argument für Vereine/Kursveranstalter ist für die Prüfung.

Da ich die Prüfung per se für falsch und nicht zielführend halte (siehe auch Beispiel Brandenburg), aber man diese Vereine und damit letztlich auch den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF nur mit ins Boots kriegt, wenn man denen einen finanziellen Ausgleich schafft, daher mein Vorschlag.

Und daher auch die Ausgestaltung meines Vorschlages, die ich gerade nicht als Alibiveranstaltung sehe, wie Du das nennst.

Denn die jetzige Prüfung ist eine reine Alibiveranstaltung, da dort nur fürs Prüfungsfragen gelernt wird, nicht aber für die Praxis, was man auch deutlich an diesem praktischen Beispiel sieht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Da aber bei meinem Vorschlag das praktische Angeln unter Anleitung ausgeführt wird und im Rahmen dessen ein Grundwissen vermittelt, wird dabei die Aufmerksamkeit wesentlich höher sein, als beim Lernen sinnloser Fragen für eine Prüfung.

Auch beim Fahrunterricht ist ein Fahrschüler definitiv aufmerksamer als beim Theoriebüffeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Weils da ums Autofahren geht mit Gefährdung von Menschenleben und nicht um kaltblütige Fische - also vollkommen zurecht ein aussortieren beim Führerschein!

Und ja, ich mache einen Unterschied zwischen Tieren und Menschen - sonst wär ich kein Angler, sondern bei den Petanern..

Dazu gibts beim Angeln keinen faktischen Grund, außer dem genannten "Konkurrenzneid" und der Kohle..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Obwohl schon mehrfach triftige Gründe, die für eine Prüfung sprechen, genannt wurden,


Keine, die nicht in meinen Augen widerlegt wurden.-

Vor allem dann, wenn man die triftigste Gründe GEGEN eine Prüfung in der Praxis ja schon beurteilen kann:
Warum nehmen dann in Brandenburg die Verstöße gegen Fischerreirecht und Tierschutzgesetz nicht signifikant zu, seit da die Anglerzahl mit der Möglichkeit des prüfungsfreien Friedfischens signifikant zunimmt?

Denn wenn die Prüfung einen tatsächlichen praktischen Sinn oder eine positive Wirkung hätte, müsste das schlicht und einfach der Fall sein.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils da ums Autofahren geht mit Gefährdung von Menschenleben und nicht um kaltblütige Fische - also vollkommen zurecht ein aussortieren beim Führerschein!



Sowas wenn ich lese tut es weh ehrlich! 
Ich bin kein Peta Affe und auch wirklich nicht der Naturschützer und auch kein grüner aber so verachtent über Fische zu sprechen die wir fangen wollen da dies unser Hobby ist finde ich scheixxe!
Kaltblütige Fische #c ja schon, und kaltblüdige Pferde?
Ganz egal was die Boardies hier noch für Argumente bringen ihr habt das Ruder in der Hand und werdet es zu lenken wissen! So ein Starrsinn von denen die hier unser allen Vorbild sein sollten ist arm! 
Auch diesen Post werdet ihr gekonnt unterbuttern aber es ist mir egal da ich erstens wieder etwas gelernt hab und zweitens mich aus diesem Thema verabschiede! 
Eins noch,

 |closed: !


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

in Brandenburg nehmen die Verstösse nicht signifikant zu, weil unzureichend kontrolliert wird. Als ich dort im Urkaub war habe ich mir eine Angelkarte geholt. Als ich dann am Gewässer sass, sagte mir eine Einheimischer Angler das die KArte überflüssig ist da eh nicht kontrolliert wird. Ist ja auch nciht im sinne der Tourismusbranche. Das hat was mit Lobbypolitik zu tun. Der Vergleich mit Brandenburg taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Über Holland usw. bin ich nicht so informiert


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Kaltblütige Fische #c ja schon, und kaltblüdige Pferde?
> 
> |closed: !


 
Seit wan sind Pferde kaltblüter ? Das ist doch nur eine Aussage über deren Biologie....kann da keine Missachtung finden.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Seit wan sind Pferde kaltblüter ? Das ist doch nur eine Aussage über deren Biologie....kann da keine Missachtung finden.




Na ach ;+


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

apropos, ne vernünftige Lobbypolitik zugunsten der Angler wäre mir wesentlich wichtiger als die Abschaffung der Prüfung. Das ist für mich ein absoluter Nebenkriegsschauplatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> in Brandenburg nehmen die Verstösse nicht signifikant zu, weil unzureichend kontrolliert wird.


Das ist nur dann interessant, wenn vor Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns anders als nachher kontrolliert wurde.

Wurde gleich kontrolliert (egal wie oft und wie streng) hätte dann trotzdem die Zahl der Verstöße zunehmen müssen..



> Ich bin kein Peta Affe und auch wirklich nicht der Naturschützer und auch kein grüner aber so verachtent über Fische zu sprechen die wir fangen wollen da dies unser Hobby ist finde ich scheixxe!


Ich verachte Fische keinesfalls.

Dass aber ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen warmblütigen Säugeiteren (zu denen auch Kaltblüter bei den Pferden gehören...) und kaltblütigen (=wechselwarmen) Fischen was Empfindunsgfähigkeit etc. angeht, dürfte kaum jemand bestreiten.

Auch nicht, dass man - auch wenn man diesen Unterschied kennt - dennoch mit Respekt und Anstand gegenüber Natur und Fisch auftritt. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Auch ohne dass man das wie die spendensammelnden Tierrrechtssektierer  und viele Tierschützer überhöht bis hin zum vermenschlichen von Tieren.

Respekt und Anstand kann man aber in keinem Kurs lernen und in keiner Prüfung abfragen (da würde dann jeder ohne Anstand/Respekt eh lügen..), sondern das kriegt man entweder aus dem Elternhaus mit oder nicht..



> apropos, ne vernünftige Lobbypolitik zugunsten der Angler wäre mir wesentlich wichtiger als die Abschaffung der Prüfung.


Vollkommen richtig!!
Wenngleich das die Abschaffung der Prüfung - wenngleich nur als Teilaspekt - sicher mit einschliesst..


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn unsere Elternhäuser so gut wären Thomas, gäbe es nicht tausende Jugendliche die der Super Nanny bedürfen! Eben weil die Burschen nix mehr lernen und nur noch auf der Straße rumlungern und Oma´s ausrauben bedarf es einer betreung durch Vereine (auch ehrenamtlich) und zu einer Prüfungsabnahme damit die Burschen eine Anerkennung und einen erfolg zu verzeichnen haben um weiter zu machen. Weiterzumachen mit einem Grundwissen sowie dem Spaß an der Natur und eben nicht mal aufs Amt
"ey alter, haste ma schein für mich, geb dir kohle alter"

Ne ne, hoffentlich nicht hier so fix!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn unsere Elternhäuser so gut wären Thomas, gäbe es nicht tausende Jugendliche die der Super Nanny bedürfen!


Bestreite ic hdoch gar nicht (im Gegenteil).

Aber was hilft da eine Prüfung zum Angeln dürfen, um das besser zu machen?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nein um jeden die Möglichkeit zu bieten, Sagen zu können ich hab es geschafft. Ich hab es nicht für euch gemacht sondern für mich und ich hab es nur geschafft weil ich musste und jetzt kann ich sagen "Ich bin Angler"....

Für viele ist das jedes Jahr aufs neue der Höhepunkt und wir freuen uns hier im Board mit ihnen.
Wie schon oft hier geschrieben wurde, es schadet doch keinen un erschwinglich ist es auch. Paar neue Themen da einzubauen oder was anders zu machen kostet keine Millionen also lasst doch die Prüfung!
Ich geh noch weiter, eine einheitliche Fischereiprüfung für alle EU Länder mit angepassten (nicht gleichen) Gesetzen!


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> in Brandenburg nehmen die Verstösse nicht signifikant zu, weil unzureichend kontrolliert wird.


Braucht man ja auch nicht mehr, es darf ja sowiso jeder angeln.|rolleyes
Super Idee, man schaft ein Gesetz ab, dadurch braucht man dieses nicht mehr kontollieren, und stellt sich dann hin, 
och das gesetzt war ja quatsch es haben sed dem keinen verstöße zugenommen.|supergri
Da schaffen Länder die Fischereischeinprüfung ab, weil sie so mehr sie Geld verdienen können,  und werden jetzt hier hingestellt als Vorreiter und Vorbild.:c
Und hört bitte mit euern Neid Unterstellungen auf. Ich gehe sehr gerne mit anderen Anglern angeln, ich möchte nur nicht das halbe Dorf am See haben.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Thomas,
hättest du die Güte mal konkret darauf einzugehen, was deine Dikskussionspartner schreiben.
Das Gebetsmühlenartige wiederholen der immergleichen Halbwahrheite und Scheinargument bringt doch niemand weiter. 

Ich versuchs noch mal, in dem ich bereits gestern gepostetes wiederhole:


                     Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 
_Wer angeln gehen WILL, wird sich eh mit dem Thema [Fachwissen das bei der Fischerprüfung abgefragt wird] auseinandersetzen *MÜSSEN*.._

Das* muss* der Angler, dem Fische gleichgültig sind, nicht.

Wer seinen Schein ohne Fachkundenachweis kauft, muss keineswegs wissen, dass es eine Fischart namens Huchen gibt. 
Weil er, da er offensichtlich Probleme hat Wissen aufzunehmen (sonst wäre die Prüfung ja kein Problem für ihn), kein Buch über Fischkunde zur Hand nehmen wird.
In der Bildzeitung finden sich aber keine Bilder vom Huchen (oder Zingel, Streber ...) da sieht man bestenfalls mal einen Waller.

Woher weiß dieser Angler also, dass es Fische gibt, die besonders schützenswet sind?
Hätte er eine Prüfung mit angemessenem Schwierigkeitsgrad abgelegt, hätte er sich im Rahmen der Vorbereitung auf diese Prüfung, mit den verschiedenen Fischarten beschäftgen müssen, und wüsste zumindest, dass es den Huchen gibt und wie der ungefähr aussieht.

Menschen, die so elementares Wissen über die Natur die sie nutzen, binnen Kürze sofort wieder vergessen - entschuldigung, aber die sind für die Ausübung des Angelsports ungeeignet.

Wenn dieser Angler nun also einen Huchen fängt und als Regenbogenforelle mitnimmt, ist das Pech für den Huchen.
Und für mich, wenn ein Teil meiner Gebühren die ich jährlich bezahle, für teuren Huchenbesatz aufgewendet wird.
Und, vor allem, für die Biodiversität.

Mit "Das hätte er aber nicht dürfen!" kommen wir nicht weiter, für den Huchen macht das keinen Unterschied.
Und für mich auch nicht, der Fisch fehlt im Wasser.

Vorsatz, den Huchen zu meucheln, auch wenn er um die Seltenheit weiß,  schließe ich aus, weil Angler gute Menschen sind die nicht unter  Generalverdacht gestellt werden dürfen.
(Für die nicht so häufigen Thomas-Leser: Das ist ein von unserem Administrator immer wieder bei gern benutztes Scheinargument)

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 
_Dafür braucht es also keine Prüfung.._

Ich habe dir gerade das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich gehe sehr gerne mit anderen Anglern angeln, ich möchte nur nicht das halbe Dorf am See haben.


Klare Aussage, die ich so akzeptieren kann (wenngleich nicht teile).
Der Konkurrenzneid ist sicher das stärkste (wenngleich in meinen Augen eben falsche) Argument für eine Prüfung.

Respekt, dass Du das jetzt auch so offen zugibst!!!

Und das mit den fehlenden Kontrollen:
Ist bis jetzt eine Behauptung für Brandenburg, mehr nicht..

Wobei ich denke, dass nicht nur in Brandenburg die Kontrollen verschärft gehören, keine Frage.

Ob aber in Brandenburg mehr oder weniger kontrolliert wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



> Wie schon oft hier geschrieben wurde, es schadet doch keinen un erschwinglich ist es auch.


Alleine durch die signifikante Zunahme an Anglern (von denen viele nachfolgend dann auch die Prüfung machen) in Brandenburg mit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln zeigt klar, dass die Prüfung eben doch schadet - weil viele Leute abschreckt!

Das wird man dann gut finden, wenn man wie Algon sowieso weniger Angler will..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Das muss der Angler, dem Fische gleichgültig sind, nicht.
> 
> Wer seinen Schein ohne Fachkundenachweis kauft, muss keineswegs wissen, dass es eine Fischart namens Huchen gibt.


Doch muss er grundsätzlich.

Wenn es in einem Gewässer Huchen gibt, wird wohl kaum ein "Anfänger" an diesem Gewässer Karten kaufen - zu teuer..

Falls doch, steht da klar drin, welche Schonzeit/Schonmaß Huchen haben.

Also weiss er, dass es die gibt.

Und dann liegt es in seiner Verantwortung, sich kundig zu machen und an die Regeln zu halten - und bei Zuwiderhandlungen gehört eben die entsprechende Strafe her - gerne auch Scheinentzug!

Keiner, der eine Prüfung gemacht hat und noch nie in der Realität Huchen und Forelle auseinanderhalten musste kann das besser als ein ungeprüfter. Weil er den Prüfungsballast so schnell vergisst wie er nur kann (siehe Autofahrer...)..



> Woher weiß dieser Angler also, dass es Fische gibt, die besonders schützenswet sind?


Weil das auf jeder Erlaubniskarte steht, wie im jeweiligen Gewässer mit welchen Fischen zu verfahren ist, welche Fische welche Schonzeiten haben oder geschützt sind etc...



> Ich habe dir gerade das Gegenteil bewiesen.


Eben nicht, wie Du oben lesen kannst...


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich das die Abschaffung der Prüfung - wenngleich nur als Teilaspekt - sicher mit einschliesst..


 

andere Dinge sind mir wichtiger. Ausserdem sollten wir uns einig darüber sein das eine wirkungsvoller Lobbyismus viel Geld kostet. Also einfach Prüfung weg und den Schein fürn paar Euro ist sehr kurz gedacht. Wenn man was erreichen will sollte man schon gut organisiert sein und das geht leider nicht mit "unorganiserten" Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn man was erreichen will sollte man schon gut organisiert sein und das geht leider nicht mit "unorganiserten" Anglern.


Würden die Organisationen vernünftige Politik machen, würden sich sicher mehr Leute organisieren.
Aber egal ob beim Anbglerverband oder beim von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband:
Es gibt für den eionzelne nAngler keine Möglichkeit der Organisatin in diesen Verbänden mit Stimm/Anbtragsrecht.

Nur die Möglichkeit der Zwangsrekrutierung über die jeweiligen Mitgliedsvereine..

Ist aber ein anderes Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klare Aussage, die ich so akzeptieren kann (wenngleich nicht teile).
> Der Konkurrenzneid ist sicher das stärkste (wenngleich in meinen Augen eben falsche) Argument für eine Prüfung.
> 
> Respekt, dass Du das jetzt auch so offen zugibst!!!
> ...


Naja.......über meiene Erfahrungen in den NB hab ich ja auch schon gestern geschrieben.........

Aber.....ich zitiere :
Alleine durch die signifikante Zunahme an Anglern (von denen viele  nachfolgend dann auch die Prüfung machen) in Brandenburg mit dem  prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln zeigt klar, dass die Prüfung eben doch  schadet - weil viele Leute abschreckt!

Entweder machen jetzt "Viele" die Prüfung, oder es schreckt "Viele" ab.
Ich würde sagen viele die Blut geleckt haben, machen die Prüfung. Diejenigen, bei denen es sowieso nur so mal zum ausprobieren war, schreckt es ab. 
Ist halt immer eine Ansichtssache wie man die Dinge sehen will............


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das is Quark Thomas, lass mal den Huchen außen vor.
Beispiel Norwegen... Schonzeit für Lachs an den Flüssen ab 15 September. Jetzt sind nicht wir zum Angeln auf Lachs sondern ein neuer egal ob hier oder in Norge nur das beispiel hanelt mal dort...
Er ist in der ersten Septemperwoche dort und Angelt mit Karte im Fluss un Hakt einen gefärbten Lachs. Jeder von uns würde ihn sofort schonend zurücksetzen weil wir wissen... Achtung Farbe = Laichen und selbst ein Blanker dürfte in dieser Zeit wieder schwimmen. Aber woher verdammt soll das jemand ohne jede kenntiss wissen? Jedes Jahr werden für zig Tausend Lachs in unseren Flüssen ausgesetzt um sie von möchte gern´s als vermeindliche Forelle tot schlagen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Entweder machen jetzt "Viele" die Prüfung, oder es schreckt "Viele" ab.


Beides:
Die Prüfung schreckte viele ab, das Angeln auszuprobieren.

Seit es diese Möglichkeit mit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln aber gibt, nimmt nachfolgend auch die Zahl der geprüften zu..



> Das is Quark Thomas, lass mal den Huchen außen vor.


Sorry, den hab nicht ich ins Spiel gebracht..



> Jeder von uns würde ihn sofort schonend zurücksetzen weil wir wissen... Achtung Farbe = Laichen und selbst ein Blanker dürfte in dieser Zeit wieder schwimmen. Aber woher verdammt soll das jemand ohne jede kenntiss wissen? Jedes Jahr werden für zig Tausend Lachs in unseren Flüssen ausgesetzt um sie von möchte gern´s als vermeindliche Forelle tot schlagen zu lassen?


Lies mal im Mefoforum bei uns, wie da immer wieder über natürlich geprüfte Angler hergezogen wird, wenn sie gefärbte Mefos mitnehmen..

Die Prüfung bringt rein gar nichts dafür, sondern nur die Praxis..

Und wer dann die Prüfung hat, gilt ja auch ohne jede Praxis auf einmal als vollwertiger Angler.

Was natürlich gerade die ausnutzen, die eh nur ihre Töppe füllen wollen, ob mit gefärbten oder ungefärbten Mefos/Lachsen..

Daher sind eben bessere Kontrollen und strengere Strafen das, was da etwas bringt, aber ebene nicht eine Prüfung..


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch muss er grundsätzlich.
> 
> Wenn es in einem Gewässer Huchen gibt, wird wohl kaum ein "Anfänger" an diesem Gewässer Karten kaufen - zu teuer..
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch das gemeint, sorry...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher sind eben bessere Kontrollen und strengere Strafen das, was da etwas bringt




Richtig!!! 100 Punkte! Nur warum muß die Prüfung dazu weg? 
Mehr Kontrollen, besserer lehrgänge und Prüfung!
Endlich sinnmar beiänand |supergri


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn es in einem Gewässer Huchen gibt, wird wohl kaum ein "Anfänger" an diesem Gewässer Karten kaufen - zu teuer..


Thomas, diese Gewässer gibt es im Süddeutschen Raum durchaus und es sind auch durchaus nicht nur teure Elitegewässer.
Lech und Donau, um nur mal zwei zu nennen, sind hier nicht teurer als der Durchschnitt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falls doch, steht da klar drin, welche Schonzeit/Schonmaß Huchen haben.


Du windest dich schon wieder.
Die Textzeile "Huchen   70cm" sagt dem Laienangler nicht, dass das ein Salmonide ist, der der ReFo ähnlich ist.

Dass er sich strafbar macht, wenn er einen Huchen trotz Schutzvorschrift abschlägt, ist dabei gar nicht relevant. Zieht man diesen Angler dann aus dem Verkehr, warten ja bereits weitere Laienangler hinter ihm, die seinen Platz einnehmen.
Der Natur nutzt das also nichts.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Keiner, der eine Prüfung gemacht hat und noch nie in der Realität Huchen und Forelle auseinanderhalten musste kann das besser als ein ungeprüfter. Weil er den Prüfungsballast so schnell vergisst wie er nur kann (siehe Autofahrer...)..



Das ist einfach nicht wahr. 
Jemand, der sich auf eine Fischerprüfung vorbereitet hat, hat zumindest mal ein Bild eines Huchens gesehen. In den hiesigen Vorbereitungskursen ist dieser Aspekt z.B. ein Schwerpunkt, es gibt nämlich auch eine Prüfungsfrage dazu, wie der Huchen von der ReFo unterschieden werden kann.

Jemand, der nur spaßeshalber einen Schein kauft, weiß das in der Regel nicht. Woher und wozu auch. Sind ja nur Fische.

Und nochmals: Wer so desinteressiert ist, dass er nicht zumindest abschätzen kann, ob er einen geschützten Fisch gefangen hat, der ist am Wasser fehl am Platz.
Da diese Kandidaten sicher nicht selbst zugeben werden, dass sie mangels Wissen ungeeignet sind, zu Angeln, muss das jemand anderer tun.

Deshalb: Eine Prüfung ist unverzichtbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Nur warum muß die Prüfung dazu weg?


Weil mir noch keiner ein nicht widerlegbares Argument FÜR eine Prüfung gebracht hat, es dagegen zig Argumente gegen eine Prüfung gibt?



> Wer so desinteressiert ist, dass er nicht zumindest abschätzen kann, ob er einen geschützten Fisch gefangen hat, der ist am Wasser fehl am Platz.


Du stelltst also die Behaupung auf, jemand ohne Prüfung wäre grundsätzlich desinteressiert? Interessant...

Dieser Desinterressierte wird dann aber wohl auch kaum in der Lage sein, einen Fisch zu fangen, kann also auch keinen Schaden welcher Art und Weise auch immer anrichten...

Dazu MUSS er zuerst mal so viel Interesse zeigen, dass er eine Angel montieren kann und weiss mit welchem Köder und welcher Methode er im jeweiligen Gewässer zugange sein muss.

Und dann hat er im Normalfall (und davon rede ich, nicht von den Ausnahmen/schwarzen Schafen. Die gehören - ob mir oder ohne Prüfung - eh aussortiert) auch so viel Interesse, sich vorher über vorkommende Arten schlau zu machen - er will ja was fangen.

Und spätestens da kriegt er mit, dass er aufpassen muss.

Davon ab ist es schlicht Aufgabe des Gewässerbewirtschafters und nicht des Gesetzgebers, die Leute die Karten bekommen, so zu informieren, dass sie regelgerecht handeln können. Da in fast jedem Gewässer andere Regeln gelten..

Und das wird ein verantwortungsvoller Gewässerbewirtschafter auch tun und nicht dem Staat überlassen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil mir noch keiner ein nicht widerlegbares Argument FÜR eine Prüfung gebracht hat, es dagegen zig Argumente gegen eine Prüfung gibt?




Liest du eigentlich mit?


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klare Aussage, die ich so akzeptieren kann (wenngleich nicht teile).
> Der Konkurrenzneid ist sicher das stärkste (wenngleich in meinen Augen eben falsche) Argument für eine Prüfung.
> 
> Respekt, dass Du das jetzt auch so offen zugibst!!!


 
Das zeigt mir jetzt aber das Du nicht richtig mit liest.
Ich schreibe von anfang an das ich nicht weniger Angler möchte, sondern nicht zu viele, die nur mit halben Herz an bei Sache sind!!! 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das mit den fehlenden Kontrollen:
> Ist bis jetzt eine Behauptung für Brandenburg, mehr nicht..


 
Das durch den wegfall der Prüfung keine Verstöße zugenommen haben ist wiederum nur eine Behauptung von Dir, mehr nicht.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob aber in Brandenburg mehr oder weniger kontrolliert wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Nein? Aber das Vertöße nicht zugenommen haben weißt Du und kannst dieses beurteilen?|kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird man dann gut finden, wenn man wie Algon sowieso weniger Angler will..


Thomas.
nicht "weniger" Angler, nur nicht JEDER der mal den Drang dazu verspührt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe von anfang an das ich nicht weniger Angler möchte, sondern nicht zu viele, die nur mit halben Herz an bei Sache sind!!!


Sorry, dann hab ich diesen Satz von Dir schlicht falsch verstanden:


			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe sehr gerne mit anderen Anglern angeln, ich möchte nur nicht das halbe Dorf am See haben





			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Das durch den wegfall der Prüfung keine Verstöße zugenommen haben ist wiederum nur eine Behauptung von Dir, mehr nicht.


Nein, das ist die Antwort auf unsere Nachfragen bei der zuständigen Behörde:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html



> zu 1.) Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den Anglern mit Fischereischein ist nicht praktikabel und wird deshalb nicht gemacht. Wir haben also nur eine Zahl, die der erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken insgesamt für alle Angler und auch Berufsfischer. (Letztere sind allerdings anzahlmäßig im Land sowieso bekannt.)
> Seit dem Jahr 2007 ist die Anzahl der von Anglern erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken kontinuierlich und mit einer jährlichen Steigerung von ca. 20 % gestiegen. Also ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Anglern.
> 
> zu 2.) Seit Beginn 2008 bis Ende 2009 stieg die Anzahl der Personen (und das ist bemerkenswert), die eine Anglerprüfung abgelegt haben, um ca. 25 %!
> ...


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, dann hab ich diesen Satz von Dir schlicht falsch verstanden:


Was war da falsch zu verstehen.|kopfkrat





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist die Antwort auf unsere Nachfragen bei der zuständigen Behörde:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html


na der Quellennachweiß ist ja mal super,
warte ich mach schnell eine txt die das Gegenteil belegt.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Was war da falsch zu verstehen


Diesen Satz(teil) von Dir habe ich eben so verstanden, dass es Dir darum geht, nicht so viele Angler an Deinem Gewäösser zu haben:  


			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte nur nicht das halbe Dorf am See haben






			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> na der Quellennachweiß ist ja mal super,


Das ist schlicht die Aussage von Frau Schmiedel, der Chefin der zuständigen Behörde..
Die das Monitoring machen seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns..


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diesen Satz(teil) von Dir habe ich eben so verstanden, dass es Dir darum geht, nicht so viel eAngler an Deinem Gewäösser zu haben:


RICHTIG, der sagt aber nicht, wie Du behaubtest, das ich weniger an "meinem" Gewässer haben möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich hab mich ja schon entschuldigt, das falsch verstanden zu haben ;-))


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Jetzt seid doch mal ehrlich.
Wer möchte denn am Wochende angeln gehen und festellen, das man keinen freien (guten) Platz mehr bekommt weil irgendwelche (z.B. Urlauber) sich breit gemacht haben. Sicherlich, kommt das jetzt auch vor, aber es muß doch nicht noch schlimmer werden.
Nächster Gesichtspunkt wäre doch, wie hier schon geschehen, das Orte für Angler gespert werden, weil es überhand genommen hat.


MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wer möchte denn am Wochende angeln gehen und festellen, das man keinen freien (guten) Platz mehr bekommt weil irgendwelche (z.B. Urlauber) sich breit gemacht haben. Sicherlich, kommt das jetzt auch vor, aber es muß doch nicht noch schlimmer werden


Also gehts Dir doch um weniger Angler - zumindest nicht mehr?? 

Und deswegen willst Du die Prüfung?
*Ist doch in Ordnung!!*
Wenn man aus diesem Grund dann auch dazu steht, kann ich das akzeptieren.

Genauso wie ich es akzeptieren kann, wenn man als Verein/Kursanbieter das Geld nicht verlieren will..

Das sind genau die zwei realen Argumente, die FÜR eine Prüfung sprechen.

Die muss man nicht teilen, kann sie aber akzeptieren als Argument - so mache ich es..

Alle anderen genannten Argumente für eine Prüfung sind doch nur vorgeschoben und kommen letztlich immer wieder auf diese zwei Punkte zurück..


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich mit?



Kannst du aufgeben. Er hat seine festgefahrene Meinung. Für ihn gibt es keine Argumente FÜR die Prüfung (außer Gewässerneid), er will auch keine hören. Die quadratur des Kreises dürfte einfacher sein als ihn zu überzeugen.


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Auszug aus Thomas' Quelle:

3.) Eine gesonderte Statistik für Ordnungwidrigkeiten oder Straftaten von Personen ohne Fischereischein gibt es nicht.
Insofern ist es mir nicht möglich, Ihre Frage zu beantworten. 
Allgemein läßt sich aber sagen:*Ein deutlicher Zuwachs an "Problemen", hervorgerufen durch die Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein, ist nicht zu verzeichnen. *


Damit begründest du, dass die Fischerprüfung bundesweit abgeschafft werden muss?

Weil die eine 'Dame vom Amt' geschrieben hat, dass sie* keine *Statistik führen?
Immerhin weiß man dank dieser nicht existierenden Statistik, dass die Probleme zumindest nicht 'deutlich' zugemommen haben.

Aus diesen nichtssagenden Zeilen ohne jeglichen Beleg ("Wir haben keine Statistik") kann man sicher nicht ableiten, dass die Fischerprüfung abgeschafft werden muss.

Dein Argument mit den Karnickelzüchtern gilt ebenfalls nicht, weil du Zuhause problemlos Fische züchten und schlachten darfst, eine Ungleichbehandlung gibt es also nicht.

War da noch was, das gegen eine Prüfung spricht?

Ach ja, stimmt, das Killerargument, das nun wirklich nicht zu widerlegen ist:
Ich will aber dass sie abgeschafft wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Für ihn gibt es keine Argumente FÜR die Prüfung (außer Gewässerneid), er will auch keine hören.


Doch, den finanziellen Aspekt.
Und hören tue ich gerne die Argumente, nur habe ich bisher jedes andere widerlegt..

Und je mehr Argumente kommen, die man widerllegen kann, desto besser.

Im Grundsatz ist das schlich eine Frage des Menschenbildes:
Dioe einen gehen davon aus, dass Menschen möglichst streng reglementiert gehören - die anderen sehen eher die Eigenverantwortung des Menschen.

Fakt ist, dass über die Jahrzehnte hinweg eben eher Angelpolitik im Sine der Besitzstandswahrung gemacht wurde (nachvollziehbar!!), also dass die Gewässerbewirtschafter nicht so viele "Fremde" an ihre Gewässer lassen müssen.
Da ist es natürlich einfacher, wenn man sich auf den Gesetzgeber berufen kann, als wenn man zu einem Interessenten sagen müsste:
"Dich will ich hier nicht"

Das sieht man auch daran, an wie vielen Gewässern Gastangler gegenüber den Einheimischen bewusst benachteiligt werden:
Man will sein Gewässer für sich!

Dieses Argument kann ich jederzeit gelten lassen!!

Auch wenn ich persönlich das anders sehe.

Da viele Angler (beileibe nicht jeder) auch mal im Angelurlaub woanders Gastangler ist - und sich dann über die strengeren Regeln aufregt, welche er in seinem Heimatgewässer für die dortigen Gastangler vielleicht sogar fordert...

Was ich nicht abkann, ist aber eben die Heuchelei, alle möglichen Gründe vorzuschieben, wo es schlicht darum geht, an "seinem Gewässer" möglichst wenig andere Angler haben zu wollen..



> Weil die eine 'Dame vom Amt' geschrieben hat, dass sie keine Statistik führen?


Ist das eine bewusste Fehlinterpretation? 
*Weil da nämlich eben nicht steht, dass KEINE Statistik geführt wird.*

Sondern nur, dass nicht gesondert in der Statistik ausgewiesen wird ob Verstöße von Leuten mit oder ohne Prüfung verursacht wird.

Und der Schluss der Behörde ist, dass eben die Verstöße TROTZ prüfungsfreiem Angeln mit entsprechender Zunahme an Anglen eben NICHT entsprechend zugenommen haben


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also gehts Dir doch um weniger Angler -


NEIN



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zumindest nicht mehr??


JEIN, NICHT UMBEDINGT JEDEN!!!

Dich stört also nicht, das "Deine" Angelplätze durch, ich nenne sie jetzt mal Platschangler, belegt sind?
Dich stört nicht, das die Brücke, auf der Du seit Jahren angelst auf einmal gespeert wird weil der Pächter die Schnautze voll hatt von Platschangler-Touristen, wie bei uns geschehen. usw. usw.
Wenn Dich das alles wirklich nicht stört, verdienst Du den Friedensnobelpreis.

MfG Algon


----------



## Kurbel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/quizprg/index.html?file=Maerz05.js

Nach Einsicht in die Prüfungslisten
frag ich die Prüfungsfeteschisten
das glaubt ihr doch wohl selber nicht,
daß das für eine Prüfung spricht
Das viele Fragen sinnfrei sind,
das sieht sogar ein kleines Kind
glaubt ihr,daß nach der Gängelei
man dann ein bess'rer Angler sei?
Denn wer das alles stur gelernt
ist von der Praxis weit entfernt
Wenn er erfolglos angeln geht
dann kommt die Einsicht,doch zu spät
Er muß dann leidvoll schnell erfahren,
die Zeit,das Geld konnt ich mir sparen.
Darum mein Fazit kurz und knapp,
schafft diesen Unsinn endlich ab.

Kurbel​


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Dich stört also nicht, das "Deine" Angelplätze durch, ich nenne sie jetzt mal Platschangler, belegt sind?
> Dich stört nicht, das die Brücke, auf der Du seit Jahren angelst auf einmal gespeert wird weil der Pächter die Schnautze voll hatt von Platschangler-Touristen, wie bei uns geschehen. usw. usw.
> Wenn Dich das alles wirklich nicht stört, verdienst Du den Friedensnobelpreis.


Es gibt schlicht nicht "meinen Angelplatz"...
Vielleicht weil ich als Spinnfischer es einfacher habe, auf andere Plätze auszuweichen..

Dafür brauche ich aber keinen Friedensnobelpreis... ;-))

Und wer wirklich seinen "eigenen Angelplatz" will, der soll sich gefälligst ein eigenes Gewässer pachten, nicht aber andere am Angeln Interessierte möglichst vom Wasser fernhalten wollen..


Davon ab:
Danke Kurbel, so seh ich das auch ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

*PS: 
Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich bei allen Diskutanten bedanken, dass trotz gegensätzlicher Meinung und aller Emotion keine persönlichen Anmache nin größerem Ausmaße zu verzeichnen sind!​*


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht nicht "meinen Angelplatz"...


deshalb schrieb ich auch *"*Deinen*".*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht aber andere am Angeln Interessierte möglichst vom Wasser fernhalten wollen..


Wenn sie am angeln interessiert sind, können sie auch eine Prüfung machen!!!!


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, den finanziellen Aspekt.
> Und hören tue ich gerne die Argumente, nur habe ich bisher jedes andere widerlegt..



Hast du nicht. Du schreibst nur immer wieder Gebetsmühlenartig das gleiche. Wird aber nicht richtiger dadurch.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch daran, an wie vielen Gewässern Gastangler gegenüber den Einheimischen bewusst benachteiligt werden:
> Man will sein Gewässer für sich!



Es geht Vereinen eher darum die Gewässer vor Leuten zu schützen die gute Fischbestände, gute Bedingungen usw. am Wasser schamlos ausnutzen. Diese sind durch die Vereinsmitglieder oftmals mühsam geschaffen und gepflegt. Nur verständlich, dass man sowas schützen will. Aber eben nicht vor mehr Anglern sondern vor Anglern denen das ganze nicht wiklich am Herzen liegt und sich dementsprechend am Wasser benehmen. Trifft natürlich leider nur auf einen Minderheit von Gastkarteninhabern zu. Diese versauen aber leider oft den Ruf aller Gäste. Ist aber glaub ich total OT...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht abkann, ist aber eben die Heuchelei, alle möglichen Gründe vorzuschieben, wo es schlicht darum geht, an "seinem Gewässer" möglichst wenig andere Angler haben zu wollen..



So ganz viele "bekennende" Egoisten (ist nicht böse gemeint) haben sich hier aber noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet. Und das trotz der Anonymität des Internets. Sind es am Ende doch nicht so viele die die Gewässer für sich haben wollen? #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle anderen genannten Argumente für eine Prüfung sind doch nur vorgeschoben und kommen letztlich immer wieder auf diese zwei Punkte zurück..



Sry Tom aber das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach eine falsche Betrachtungsweise von Dir.

Da kann ich aber gut mit leben, da von uns allen eh keiner irgendwann mal was an den Prüfungsvorschriften drehen wird.

Konsequent wäre es sich über seinen Verein/Verband als Ausbilder/Prüfer zu engagieren um zumindest Missstände im eigenen Saft aus bügeln zu können. Dieser Aufwand ist natürlich höher als sich hier im Netz so richtig schön auszukotzen, mir persönlich im Moment auch zu hoch #h

Aber vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit  in der man Zeit für solch ein Engagement hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Da kann ich aber gut mit leben, da von uns allen eh keiner irgendwann mal was an den Prüfungsvorschriften drehen wird.


Ich bin da optimistischer, da in immer mehr Bundesländern die Prüfung abgeschafft/aufgeweicht wird.

In meinen Augen richtigerweise, da ich grundsätzich ja gegen immer weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen bin..

An den Verbänden/Vereinen liegt es dann aber, Kurse auf freiwilliger Basis für die Neuangler anzubieten, die so gut sind, dass sie dann auch gerne wahrgenommen werden.

Und nicht so sinnlos sind wie heute (siehe dazu auch (nicht von mir, aber D´accord): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3193939&postcount=546)...


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das eine bewusste Fehlinterpretation?
> *Weil da nämlich eben nicht steht, dass KEINE Statistik geführt wird.*


Nein, sondern mangelndes Textverständnis durch einen von uns beiden.

Hier nochmals deine Quelle:
------------------------------------------------------------------
3.) Eine gesonderte Statistik für Ordnungwidrigkeiten oder
Straftaten von Personen ohne Fischereischein gibt es nicht.
Insofern ist es mir nicht möglich, Ihre Frage zu beantworten.
 Allgemein läßt sich aber sagen: 
*Ein deutlicher Zuwachs an "Problemen", hervorgerufen
durch die Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein, ist nicht 
zu verzeichnen. *
------------------------------------------------------------------

Daraus lese ich:
1. Es gibt keine Statistik, in der Straftaten erfasst werden, die durch _Angler ohne Fischereischein_ begangen werden.
2. Ein Zuwachs an "Problemen" durch Angler ohne Fischereischein konnte nicht festgestellt werden.

Jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte, wie diese Dame von einem 'deutlichen Zuwachs an Problemen' durch die fragliche Gruppe überhaupt hätte erfahren sollen, wenn diese garnicht statistisch erfasst werden?

Ich interpretiere ihre Aussage sogar so, dass sie durchaus von einer Zunahme an 'Problemen' gehört oder gelesen hat, mangels Statistik aber nicht von einer '_deutlichen_' Zunahme sprechen möchte.

Wir sollten vielleicht eine neue Umfrage starten, wessen Textverständnis hier falsch ist.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin da optimistischer, da in immer mehr Bundesländern die Prüfung abgeschafft/aufgeweicht wird.


Und? Warum machen sie das? Mehr Geld machen oder Anglerfreund ??? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen richtigerweise, da ich grundsätzich ja gegen *immer weitere* gesetzliche Einschränkungen bin..


|kopfkrat wieso weitere, die Prüfung gibt es doch schon?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> wieso weitere, die Prüfung gibt es doch schon?


Stimmt, falsche Formulierung, so besser:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen richtigerweise, da ich grundsätzlich ja gegen immer weitere oder sinnlose gesetzliche Einschränkungen bin..





			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Warum machen sie das? Mehr Geld machen oder Anglerfreund ???


Gute Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann.

Dass es aber grundsätzlich in eine deregulative Richtung geht, finde ich  schon mal gut, unabhängig von der Motivation.

Ist doch gut, wenn zumindest einige (und Gott sei Dank immer mehr) Gesetzgeber den Anglern zutrauen, verantwortungsvoll handeln zu können - das stärkt mit Sicherheit die Angler mehr als wenn man immer behauptet, die Angler seien so schlecht, dass man sie möglichst weitgehend regulieren muss.

Das spielt nämlich eher den Petanern in die Hände..
Und wenn Angler oder von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände das dann so behaupten, ist es sicher nicht mehr weit bis man die Angler dann ganz vom Waser weghaben will - und dazu liefert man dann selber das Argument, wenn man meint die Angler seien ja so schlecht..



Oooch Mönsch Zusser, wieder falsch gelesen/verstanden, wahrscheinlich hab ich das nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt:


			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Es gibt keine Statistik, in der Straftaten erfasst werden, die durch Angler ohne Fischereischein begangen werden.





			
				Behörde schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Eine *gesonderte* Statistik für Ordnungwidrigkeiten oder
> Straftaten von Personen ohne Fischereischein gibt es nicht.


Es gibt keine* "gesonderte!!"* Statistik, in der explizit Verstöße von Nichtprüflingen aufgelistet werden. Denn danach hatten wir gefragt.

Aus der aber *vorhandenen normalen Statistik* (mit Auflistung der Taten von geprüften UND ungeprüften) geht hervor, dass es keine dem Zuwachs an ungeprüften Anglern entsprechend größere Steigerung bei den Tatbeständen gab..


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Und? Warum machen sie das?



Warum genau weiß ich nicht (vermute das Selbe), was ich aber genau weiß ist warum sie es nicht machen! 

Nämlich nicht weil sich so ein paar Typen wir wir sich in einem Angelforum Gedanken dazu machen und diese austauschen... |rolleyes


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nein, sondern mangelndes Textverständnis durch einen von uns beiden.
> 
> Hier nochmals deine Quelle:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



es gibt keine gesonderte statistik über die angler ohne prüfung, sondern nur eine über alle also die mit und ohne prüfung.
und dort ist kein entsprechender zuwachs an problemen zu ersehen.
was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen.

antonio


----------



## locotus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Das is Quark Thomas, lass mal den Huchen außen vor.
> Beispiel Norwegen... Schonzeit für Lachs an den Flüssen ab 15 September. Jetzt sind nicht wir zum Angeln auf Lachs sondern ein neuer egal ob hier oder in Norge nur das beispiel hanelt mal dort...
> Er ist in der ersten Septemperwoche dort und Angelt mit Karte im Fluss un Hakt einen gefärbten Lachs. Jeder von uns würde ihn sofort schonend zurücksetzen weil wir wissen... Achtung Farbe = Laichen und selbst ein Blanker dürfte in dieser Zeit wieder schwimmen. Aber woher verdammt soll das jemand ohne jede kenntiss wissen? Jedes Jahr werden für zig Tausend Lachs in unseren Flüssen ausgesetzt um sie von möchte gern´s als vermeindliche Forelle tot schlagen zu lassen?



Das Beispiel ist aber doch auch nicht viel besser, da es um norwegisches Recht geht und dieses wohl in keiner deutschen Prüfung vermittelt wird. Ergo muss der Angler, ob mit oder ohne deutschen Schein, sich vor ab oder vor Ort informieren was er darf oder eben nicht.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> *Ein deutlicher Zuwachs* an "Problemen", hervorgerufen
> durch die Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein, ist nicht
> zu verzeichnen.


demnach gibt es aber einen Zuwachs von Problemen mit Anglern ohne Prüfung und das ist nur der Anfang.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Irgendwie versteh ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung wer ne Sau ist bleibts einfach ob er ne Prüfung macht oder nicht. Es gibt nur eines das Sinn macht und das sind viele und rigorose Kontrollen. Ich möcht nicht wissen wie vile Angler mit Prüfung Fische in der Schonzeit oder Untermaßig abschlagen weils eh egal ist kommt ja nie ein Kontrollor vorbei. Wenn ich jederzeit mit ner Kontrolle rechnen muß, nicht nur alle 10jahre mal sondern echt Täglich dann wird auch der ohne Prüfung schaun das er die Fische kennt und sich an die Vorschriften halten damit er ja keine Probleme mit dem Konti bekommt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> demnach gibt es aber einen Zuwachs von Problemen mit Anglern ohne Prüfung und das ist nur der Anfang.


Nein!
 Die Zahl der Verstöße ist in ca. gleichem Maße gestiegen wie die Zahl der Angler insgesamt.

Da es nun auch ungeprüfte (in zunehmendem Maße) gibt, hätte dann aber - wenn eine Prüfung wirklich Sinn machen würde - die Zunahme an Verstößen signifikant mehr sls die Zahl der Angler insgesamt zunehmen müssen..

Davon ab halte ich dieses Argument für sehr wichtig in der Diskussion:
Ist doch gut, wenn zumindest einige (und Gott sei Dank immer mehr) Gesetzgeber den Anglern zutrauen, verantwortungsvoll handeln zu können - das stärkt mit Sicherheit die Angler mehr als wenn man immer behauptet, die Angler seien so schlecht, dass man sie möglichst weitgehend regulieren muss.

Das spielt nämlich eher den Petanern in die Hände..
Und wenn Angler oder von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände das dann so behaupten, ist es sicher nicht mehr weit bis man die Angler dann ganz vom Waser weghaben will - und dazu liefert man dann selber als Angler das Argument, wenn man meint die Angler seien ja so schlecht,, dass man die unbedingt prüfen muss vorher..



> Servus.
> Irgendwie versteh ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung wer ne Sau ist bleibts einfach ob er ne Prüfung macht oder nicht.


Genauso isses!!
Und leiden sollen dann aber drunter auch alle "Nichtsäue" (nannte man früher glaube ich mal Sippenhaft...)..
:m:m


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es aber grundsätzlich in eine deregulative Richtung geht, finde ich  schon mal gut, unabhängig von der Motivation.


Dann bist du ja sicher auch dafür, dass die Pflicht für Unternehmen wegfällt, 
eine Betriebskläranlage zu unterhalten und diese regelmäßig von unabhängigen Stellen zertifiziern zu lassen.
Schließlich dürfen die ja ohnehin keine schädlichen Abwässer einleiten. 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus der aber *vorhandenen normalen Statistik* (mit Auflistung der Taten von geprüften UND ungeprüften) geht hervor, dass es keine dem Zuwachs an ungeprüften Anglern entsprechend größere Steigerung bei den Tatbeständen gab..



Jeder Statistiker wird dir bestätigen, dass solche Milchmädchenrechnungen absolut nichts aussagen.

Nur mal als Anregung:


Wurden seit Einführung des 'Friedfischscheins' genauso viele Angler kontrolliert wie vorher?
Auf welche Vergehen wurden schwerpunktmäßig kontrolliert? Lebender Köderfisch? Fangbegrenzung?
Wieviele Kontrollen fanden überhaupt statt
Um welchen Protentsatz gingen die Angler mit Prüfung zurück, seit es den Schein ohne Prüfung gibt?
Welcher Gewässertypus wurde schwerpunktmäßig kontrolliert? Flüsse die häufig von Raubfischanglern beangelt werden, oder Teiche wo Friedfischangler auf Rotaugen stippen?


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung wer ne Sau ist bleibts einfach ob er ne Prüfung macht oder nicht.


richtig, aber müssen es denn deshalb noch mehr werden?
Wie willst Du solche Leute bestrafen? Fischereischein wegnehmen? Achneeee, geht ja nicht, gibt ja keinen mehr.

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## locotus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Es geht Vereinen eher darum die Gewässer vor Leuten zu schützen die gute Fischbestände, gute Bedingungen usw. am Wasser schamlos ausnutzen. Diese sind durch die Vereinsmitglieder oftmals mühsam geschaffen und gepflegt. Nur verständlich, dass man sowas schützen will. Aber eben nicht vor mehr Anglern sondern vor Anglern denen das ganze nicht wiklich am Herzen liegt und sich dementsprechend am Wasser benehmen. Trifft natürlich leider nur auf einen Minderheit von Gastkarteninhabern zu. Diese versauen aber leider oft den Ruf aller Gäste. Ist aber glaub ich total OT...



Das können Vereine doch auch ohne Prüfung machen. Die Prüfung bedeutet ja nicht gleich Vereinsbeitritt. Wenn Vereine nicht jeden aufnehmen wollen, oder Neue unter strenge Beobachtung stellt, können sie das doch machen. Und über Gastkarten kann man doch auch den Besucherstrom steuern. Das ist doch wohl in einigen (vielen) Vereinen heute schon üblich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Leider und wie zu erwarten, hat sich das Thema von der Ursprungsfrage weit entfernt. Inzwischen diskutieren wir nur noch über die Fischerprüfung im heutigen Standard.
Das wir da auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen ist klar. 

Da mein persönlicher Wissensdurst zur Eingangsfrage inzwischen gestillt ist, lasse ich das auch so mal laufen.


Mir ist von allen gegenteiligen Diskutanten die Einstellung von Zusser noch am liebsten. Er vertritt m.M. nach aus Überzeugungsgründen die Einstellung zur härteren Prüfung und Selektion durch nachgewiesenes Fachwissen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das richtig interpretiert zu haben. 

Ich kaue allerdings immer noch an der Sache mit den ungebildeten Anglern, die bei wegfall der Prüfung ein - wie auch immer geartetes - negatives Verhalten zeigen sollen. 

Sämtliche Angelforen sind voll von Themen über Vermüllung, Schonzeiten- und Mindestmaßvergehen, Fragen nach (teils sehr simplen) Fischbestimmungen, Fotos mit Fehlbestimmungen, aus dem Wasser gehobenen und fotografierten Lachsen und Meerforellen aus Gewässern, in denen sie geschützt sind, und,und,und....

Alles Dinge, die von den Prüfungsbefürwortern als Argumente für eine Prüfung gehandelt werden. 

Bloß, dass diese Mißstände in aller Regel von geprüften Anglern begangen werden. 

Das ist doch ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass man die Prüfung erheblich verbessern müsste, so man diese Mißstände als gravierend und unbedingt abzustellend wertet. 
Da hilft doch kein Kurzlehrgang, kein etwas mehr an die Praxis angelehnter Lehrgang. Da hilft doch nur eine grundlegende Ausbildung, und die ist eben nicht in ein paar Wochenenden gemacht. 

Und, da es ja derartig viele Mißstände unter den geprüften Anglern gibt, müssen die eben nachgeschult werden. Sprich, eine neue, fachgerechte Prüfung ablegen. Und da man nicht selektieren kann, wer nun einen geeigneten Ausbildungsstand hat, müssen halt alle nochmal die Schulbank drücken.

Ist doch nur logisch und konsequent.


Jetzt aber kommen diejenigen, die sich für ausreichend ausgebildet halten oder das tatsächlich sind. Die durch langjährige Praxiserfahrung am Wasser gelernt haben und heute einen Wissensstand haben, die eine erneute Prüfung völlig unsinnig machen würde. So wie wenn etwa ein seit 20 Jahren auf dem Bock sitzender Berufskraftfahrer eine neue praktische Fahrprüfung absolvieren müsste.

Ist natürlich völliger Quatsch. 

Aber, da frage ich doch mal in welchem Status die heutigen gut ausgebildeten Angler nach ablegen der Prüfung selbst auf die Fische losgelassen worden sind. Als vollkommene Experten, befreit von Fehlern und Irrtümern ? Oder genauso in Unkenntnis der Dinge, wie die heutigen Prüflinge?

Überwiegend wohl letzteres, und dann kommt es darauf an, welches Lernvermögen, welcher Lernwille und welcher Lernimpuls der Einzelne nach der Prüfung entwickelt hat. 

Ist es denn nicht so, dass die Fische, die Natur in jedem Fall einen mehr oder weniger hohen Tribut an den Lernbedarf angehender Angler zollen muß? 

Wie sollen für die Natur lernen. Soso.

Ich sehe das anderes, nämlich wir sollen von der Natur lernen.
Und das kann man nur und ausschließlich in der Natur selbst. Man macht dabei Fehler, begeht Irrtümer, immer wieder und immer weniger im Laufe der Zeit. 

Und das dieses lernen von der Natur zuletzt auch ein lernen für die Natur ist, dürfte unbestritten sein. Und genau um dieses lernen von der Natur, um die zu verstehen, um nicht noch mehr verwirrte Petaner heranzuzüchten, um ein möglichst breites Verständnis für natürliche Vorgehensweisen und Zusammenhänge in der Gesellschaft zu erreichen, genau deswegen sollte der Zugang zur Angelfischerei so einfach wie möglich geschehen. Hürden haben wir auch ohne Prüfung genug. Der Fischereischein müsste gekauft werden, und auch die Erlaubniskarten. Angelgeräte auch. Also werden ganz bestimmt nicht urplötzlich Hinz und Kunz in die Angelreviere einmaschieren. 

Leute, die Schwarzangeln, weil sie zu faul für die Prüfung sind, oder sich die nicht leisten können, oder aus sprachlichen Gründen davor zurückschrecken hätten es leichter, legal angeln zu gehen. Ja und ? Liberalisierung zur Verhinderung von kriminalität, ohne das irgendjemand zu Schaden kommt oder Nachteile hat. Ein Traum für jeden Sozialwissenschaftler. 

Kinder und Jugendliche könnten nach herzenslust ausprobieren, was die Natur bietet und wie schön und interessant es dabei sein kann. Auch und vor allem alleine. Nicht in Abhängigkeit von Erwachsenen, die meist keine Zeit/Lust haben, die Kiddys zu unterstützen. 

Vor Ort und im geschehen selbstständig lernen und Erfahrung sammeln, was besseres gibt es nicht. 

Kollateralschäden wird es geben, gibt es heute und wird es auch nach einer noch so ausgefeilten Prüfung geben. Hat es früher, vor Einführung der Prüfung schon gegeben, gibt es heute in fast allen Ländern der Erde.
Niemand ist daran gestorben, keine Fischart wurde ausgemerzt, kein Gewässer vernichtet. 

Warum fahren wir in fremde Länder um dort zu angeln? Weil es dort schöner ist, bessere Fischgewässer vorhanden sind, man ohne Probleme auch als Tourist angeln kann. 

Wieso ist das so ?

Weil die halt zehnmal so viele Gewässer haben, logisch. Die haben aber auch Millionenmal so viele ungeprüfte Angler. 
Die haben z.T. kein Tierschutzgesetz, sind relativ frei in Ihren Möglichkeiten. Keiner stört sich an ein paar Kindern, die mit selbstgebasteltem Angelzeugs Kleinfisch fangen. 

Und die haben noch was anderes. Nämlich ein weitaus besseres Verständnis für die Natur und deren Zusammenhänge. Die werden nicht Natur gelernt, die lernen in der Natur. 

Können Deutsche nicht, weil...?????????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Dann bist du ja sicher auch dafür, dass die Pflicht für Unternehmen wegfällt,
> eine Betriebskläranlage zu unterhalten und diese regelmäßig von unabhängigen Stellen zertifiziern zu lassen.


????????????
Wierso das denn? 
Was hat das mit Anglern zu tun?
Nur um die und Angelpolitik gehts mir hier..



> Jeder Statistiker wird dir bestätigen, dass solche Milchmädchenrechnungen absolut nichts aussagen.


Vollkommen richtig, hab ich auch schon so geschrieben.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Behörden ebenso wie Verbands/Vereinskontrolleuere vohrer genausoi wie nachher kontrollierten (zu wenig, das geb ich immer zu und fordere ja auch mehr Kontrollen..) - gibt ja keinen Grund das zu ändern.

Zu dem hier kam ja auch ne klare Aussage der Behörde:


> Um welchen Protentsatz gingen die Angler mit Prüfung zurück, seit es den Schein ohne Prüfung gibt?


Seit Zulassung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns nahme die Zahl geprüfter Angler überproportional zu, weil von den ungeprüften Friedfischanglen nachfolgend mehr als gedacht dann die Prüfung noch machten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wie gesagt Ralle, ich fasse das etwas kürzer zusammen, warum ich die Prüfung sogar für gefährlich für die Angler halte:
Ist doch gut, wenn zumindest einige (und Gott sei Dank immer mehr) Gesetzgeber den Anglern zutrauen, verantwortungsvoll handeln zu können - das stärkt mit Sicherheit die Angler mehr als wenn man immer behauptet, die Angler seien so schlecht, dass man sie möglichst weitgehend regulieren muss.

Das spielt nämlich eher den Petanern in die Hände..
Und wenn Angler oder von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände das dann so behaupten, ist es sicher nicht mehr weit bis man die Angler dann ganz vom Waser weghaben will - und dazu liefert man dann selber als Angler das Argument, wenn man meint die Angler seien ja so schlecht, dass man die unbedingt prüfen muss vorher..


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> richtig, aber müssen es denn deshalb noch mehr werden?
> Wie willst Du solche Leute bestrafen? Fischereischein wegnehmen? Achneeee, geht ja nicht, gibt ja keinen mehr.
> 
> |rolleyes
> MfG Algon



wieso gibt es keinen fischereischein mehr.
klar gibt es den noch und genauso kann er auch eingezogen werden.wo ist das problem.
und wer wegen solcher vergehen den schein abgenommen bekommen hat, der kann sich auch keinen neuen kaufen ist heute auch schon so, daß einer der seinen schein abgeben durfte keinen neuen bekommt zumindest ne bestimmte zeit nicht.
weitere möglichkeit ein eintrag im fischereischein und dann gibts keine erlaubnischeine mehr.

antonio

antonio


----------



## locotus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zum Thema Kontrollen, ich hab ja nun schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich auch Fischereiaufseher bin. Es ist sicherlich so, dass die Anzahl der Kontrollen zunehmen müsste, nehm mich da nicht aus. Im letzten Jahr hab ich an einem WE insgesamt 4 Angler bei zwei Kontrollen überprüft und bingo 3 von denen hatten keine Papiere dabei und zwei haben am Kanal auch noch an einer gesperrten Strecke geangelt. Alles Angler mit Prüfung und trotzdem die einfachsten Sachen missachtet bzw. nicht darauf geachtet wo sie angeln. Sie durften alle zusammenpacken und nach Hause gehen. Sollte ich sie nochmals so antreffen, wird es unangenehmer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso gibt es keinen fischereischein mehr.
> klar gibt es den noch und genauso kann er auch eingezogen werden.wo ist das problem.
> und wer wegen solcher vergehen den schein abgenommen bekommen hat, der kann sich auch keinen neuen kaufen ist heute auch schon so, daß einer der seinen schein abgeben durfte keinen neuen bekommt zumindest ne bestimmte zeit nicht.
> weitere möglichkeit ein eintrag im fischereischein und dann gibts keine erlaubnischeine mehr.
> ...



Richtig, war ja vor der Prüfung auch schon so. Der Fischereischein als regulativ für erhebliches Fehlverhalten muss bleiben.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi,
dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Ich denke und glaube auch fest daran das eine Prüfung keinen Sinn macht und überflüssig ist .
Es gibt genug Angler die sich trotz Prüfung am Wasser unter aller Sau benehmen und sich einen Dreck um Gesetze scheren.#q
Anderseits gibt es Angler die noch nie eine Prüfung abgelegt haben und verantwortungsbewust mit Fisch und Natur umgehen.
So oder so , eine Prüfung macht keinen Angler.

Hier bei mir in NL geht es auch ohne Prüfung , aber hier wird man ja auch gleich mit dem Kauf vom Angelschein Mitglied in einem Verein.
Und im Verein bekommt jeder "Anfänger" Hilfe von den anderen erfahrenen Anglern.
Am Wasser selber lernt man viel mehr als im Hinterzimmer einer verrauchten Kneipe |supergri

Außerdem ist eine Angelprüfung sowas von unsinnig wenn man bedenkt das jeder Trottel Kinder in die Welt setzen kann/darf ohne (s)eine Befähigung vorzuweisen.#q
Aber um so eine Angelprüfung macht man dann so ein Spiel , das ist lächerlich.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Außerdem ist eine Angelprüfung sowas von unsinnig wenn man bedenkt das jeder Trottel Kinder in die Welt setzen kann/darf ohne (s)eine Befähigung vorzuweisen.#q
> Aber um so eine Angelprüfung macht man dann so ein Spiel , das ist lächerlich.


Der war echt gut!!

Das sollte die Dimensionen bei einigen vielleicht wieder zurechtrücken!
Wie ich ja schon immer wieder schrieb:
Es geht hier nur um kaltblütige Fische!
:m :m :m


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Alles Angler mit Prüfung und trotzdem die einfachsten Sachen missachtet bzw. nicht darauf geachtet wo sie angeln.


ja und? Es gibt auch Autofahrer "mit Prüfung", die Fehler machen und sich über Regeln hinwegsetzen, nimmt das einer als Grund diese Prüfung abzuschaffen?
Ja,ja, ich weiß Führescheinprüfung, kaltblütige Fische,bal,bla...

Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser, unser ansehen wird steigen, neue Gewässer werden angelegt, alles friede freude Eierkuche......

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ????????????
> Wierso das denn?
> Was hat das mit Anglern zu tun?
> Nur um die und Angelpolitik gehts mir hier..


Hast du schon mal in einem Fluss ohne Fische geangelt?
Ohne Gesetze, eine Kläranlage zu besitzen und auch regelmäßig prüfen zu lassen, gab es früher (bis ca Mitter der 70er) regelmäßig Fischsterben.

Außerdem argumentiert du immer, dass sich jeder an Gesetze halten müsste, geprüft oder nicht, und eben bestraft würde wenn er sich nicht dran hält.

Hier ist wieder die Analogie. Ist das Gewässer verseucht, wird es durch eine Strafe nicht wieder heil.
Ist der geschütze Fisch abgeschlagen (Huchen schmecken angeblich sehr gut!), ist er trotz Strafe weg.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Behörden ebenso wie Verbands/Vereinskontrolleuere vohrer genausoi wie nachher kontrollierten (zu wenig, das geb ich immer zu und fordere ja auch mehr Kontrollen..) [..]



So vehement wie du hier Forderungen stellst, finde ich es etwas wenig, wenn du bezüglich deines Hauptargumentes '_davon ausgehst_', dass die Realität schon so sein wird wie du sie gerne hättest.
Da solltest du schon mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen. Letztlich betreibst du hier eine Art von Journalismus.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu dem hier kam ja auch ne klare Aussage der Behörde:
> 
> Seit Zulassung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns nahme die Zahl geprüfter Angler überproportional zu, weil von den ungeprüften Friedfischanglen nachfolgend mehr als gedacht dann die Prüfung noch machten.


Das sind aber nicht gerade belastbare Aussagen:
'Überproportional', 'mehr als gedacht'
Auf welcher Grundlage wurde denn 'gedacht'? Eine Referenz gab es ja schließlich nicht.

Auf deutsch: nichts genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war echt gut!!
> :m :m :m


 
sorry Thomas, den findest Du Gut????
Ich finde den völlig daneben...
Deine Einstellung zu Fischen kann ich als Angler auch nicht verstehen!!!!
Sorry


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in einem Fluss ohne Fische geangelt?
> Ohne Gesetze, eine Kläranlage zu besitzen und auch regelmäßig prüfen zu lassen, gab es früher (bis ca Mitter der 70er) regelmäßig Fischsterben.
> 
> Außerdem argumentiert du immer, dass sich jeder an Gesetze halten müsste, geprüft oder nicht, und eben bestraft würde wenn er sich nicht dran hält.
> ...



das passiert bei geprüften anglern genauso und in nicht unerheblichem maße.
schau dir nur die fragen von geprüften in den foren zur fischbestimmung an.
oder eben die themen zu lachs meerforelle forelle usw.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser, unser ansehen wird steigen, neue Gewässer werden angelegt, alles friede freude Eierkuche......


NEIN! 
Angler ohne Prüfung sind nicht besser!
Aber eben (nachgewiesen, Brandenburg) auch nicht schlechter!!

Und da ist dann die Frage, ob man als Angler behaupten sollte, Angler sind per se so schlechte Menschen (schlechter als andere), dass man die nur mit einer Prüfung ans Wasser lassen kann.

*Das ist nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner!*

Und liefert denen dan letztendlich das Argument, Angeln ganz verbieten (weil Angler ja laut deren eigener Aussage so schlecht sind..)..

Der - auch argumentativ - bessere Weg gegen Rechtler und fehlgeleitete Schützer ist es da zu sagen, Angler siond auch nicht schlechter als andere.

Wie bei anderen auch gibts es aber schwarze Schafe.

Und die gehören mit aller Kraft verfolgt und sanktioniert!

*Fazit:
Weg mit der Prüfung, her mit besseren Kontrollen und härteren Strafen!*

Das dient dem Ansehen der Angler wesentlich mehr, als wenn man behauptet Angler wären per se so schlecht, dass man sie nicht ohne Prüfung loslassen kann..

Während jeder Depp ohne Prüfung Hunde und Katzen  halten darf, Karnickel und Hühner schlachten, Rennpferde quälen und, und, und - nur die schlechten Angler muss man prüfen!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ja und? Es gibt auch Autofahrer "mit Prüfung", die Fehler machen und sich über Regeln hinwegsetzen, nimmt das einer als Grund diese Prüfung abzuschaffen?
> Ja,ja, ich weiß Führescheinprüfung, kaltblütige Fische,bal,bla...
> 
> Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser, unser ansehen wird steigen, neue Gewässer werden angelegt, alles friede freude Eierkuche......
> ...




jetzt wirst du unsachlich.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in einem Fluss ohne Fische geangelt?
> Ohne Gesetze, eine Kläranlage zu besitzen und auch regelmäßig prüfen zu lassen, gab es früher (bis ca Mitter der 70er) regelmäßig Fischsterben.




Ich könnte jetzt, wenn ich das ernst meinen würde, anführen dass es früher im verschmutzten Rhein Fische ohne Ende gab. Hohe zweistellige Zanderstrecken und Weißfische konnte man in jedre Buhne zentnerweise fangen.

Ich könnte auch anführen, dass es heute trotz Gesetze und Überwachung gesundheitsgefährdende Einleitung mit PCB oder PFT gibt. Ganz aktuell in Kölner Baggerseen und im Dortmunder Hafen.

Mach ich aber nicht, weil es eine ganz andere Hausnummer ist als die Auswirkungen der Angelfischerei. 

Der einzig herstellbare Zusammenhang ist, dass es trotz Prüfung, Kontrollen und gesteigertem Umweltbewusstsein immer noch und immer wieder Verstöße gibt.

Einzig die Frage der Sanktionen bleibt offen.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt wirst du unsachlich.
> 
> antonio


 
das sind Eure Argumente.

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> das sind Eure Argumente.
> 
> MfG Algon



falsch sag mir eine passage wo das behauptet wurde, was du geschrieben hast.

zitat:

"Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser, unser ansehen wird steigen, neue Gewässer werden angelegt, alles friede freude Eierkuche......"

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ihr braucht euch doch da nicht persönlich kabbeln - hat doch bisher so gut geklappt.

Daher hier wieder zum eigentlichen Punkt:


> Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser, unser ansehen wird steigen, neue Gewässer werden angelegt, alles friede freude Eierkuche......


NEIN! 
Angler ohne Prüfung sind nicht besser!
Aber eben (nachgewiesen, Brandenburg) auch nicht schlechter!!

Und da ist dann die Frage, ob man als Angler behaupten sollte, Angler sind per se so schlechte Menschen (schlechter als andere), dass man die nur mit einer Prüfung ans Wasser lassen kann.

*Das ist nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner!*

Und liefert denen dan letztendlich das Argument, Angeln ganz verbieten (weil Angler ja laut deren eigener Aussage so schlecht sind..)..

Der - auch argumentativ - bessere Weg gegen Rechtler und fehlgeleitete Schützer ist es da zu sagen, Angler siond auch nicht schlechter als andere.

Wie bei anderen auch gibts es aber schwarze Schafe.

Und die gehören mit aller Kraft verfolgt und sanktioniert!

*Fazit:
Weg mit der Prüfung, her mit besseren Kontrollen und härteren Strafen!*

Das dient dem Ansehen der Angler wesentlich mehr, als wenn man behauptet Angler wären per se so schlecht, dass man sie nicht ohne Prüfung loslassen kann..

Während jeder Depp ohne Prüfung Hunde und Katzen  halten darf, Karnickel und Hühner schlachten, Rennpferde quälen und, und, und - nur die


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Aber eben (nachgewiesen, Brandenburg) auch nicht schlechter!!


Verstehst du nicht was das Wort 'Nachgewiesen' bedeutet, glaubst du, dass die Leser es nicht wissen oder ist es dir einfach egal?

Deine Brandenburger Quelle weist überhaupt nicht nach! Wieso beharrst du so darauf?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da ist dann die Frage, ob man als Angler behaupten sollte, Angler sind per se so schlechte Menschen (schlechter als andere), dass man die nur mit einer Prüfung ans Wasser lassen kann.


So ein Satz ist pure, unsachliche Polemik und eines Redakteurs unwürdig.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Während jeder Depp ohne Prüfung Hunde und Katzen  halten darf, Karnickel und Hühner schlachten, Rennpferde quälen und, und, und - nur die schlechten Angler muss man prüfen!



Und schon wieder die Kaninchen.

Was haben denn die Hühner mit dem Angeln zu tun?
*Es darf genauso jeder Depp Forellen, Karpfen und Goldfische halten und schlachten!**
Dazu braucht man keine Prüfung!!!
* 
Ich klinke mich hier jetzt endgültig aus, es nutzt wirklich nichts.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch sag mir eine passage wo das behauptet wurde, was du geschrieben hast.
> 
> zitat:
> 
> ...


 
*"Angler ohne Prüfung sind viel besser"*
Da durch das abschaffen der Prüfung eine Bessere Lobby in der Bevölkerung enstehen soll, und 99% des Müll am wasser von Angler mit Prüfung sind muß das ja wieder ausgeglichen werden

*"unser ansehen wird steigen"*
Bessere Lobby wird angestrebt^^

*"neue Gewässer werden angelegt"*
und ja, auch dieser Vorschlg kam.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

oh thomaqs wir kappeln uns nicht persönlich zumindest ich sehe das nicht so.
hier gings schlicht weg um die aussage.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

mal ne doofe Frage an alle Prüfungsbefürworter:
Was bitte habt ihr in dem Lehrgang gelernt, was wirklich wichtig ist, Angeln?
Ich nich, aber ich wußte, was ein Querder ist
(Na, mal ohne Google)
Vergleiche mit der Fahrerlaubnis sind m.E. Quatsch, da gehts in der Konsequenz um Menschen und deren Gefährdung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Angler ohne Prüfung sind nicht besser!
> Aber eben (nachgewiesen, Brandenburg) auch nicht schlechter!!


wieviel Angler mit un wieviel ohne Prüfung gibt es Brandenburg?


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

algon wenn man zitate aus dem zusammenhang reißt kann man auch vieles verdrehen.
es hat keiner behauptet das angler ohne prüfung besser sind, nur eben auch nicht schlechter.

antonio


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage an alle Prüfungsbefürworter:
> Was bitte habt ihr in dem Lehrgang gelernt, was wirklich wichtig ist, Angeln?
> Ich nich, aber ich wußte, was ein Querder ist
> (Na, mal ohne Google)
> ...


 
Es soll einfach Leute abschrecken, sodass nicht jeder depp angelt. Die Anglerschaft wird es etwas kleiner gehalten und du hast auch etwas mehr ruhe, als wenn jeder angeln könnte

Was man in der Prüfung lernt ist egal!!! Wie gesagt es soll nur nicht jeder depp angeln und die Fischereibehörde und die Vereine sollen ein bischen Geld verdienen. Ist doch ok. Finde ich. Mir ist das Wurscht. Ich kann angeln und das ist toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ zusser:
Wenn man Prüfungen für Angler will, MÜSSEN die doch schlechtere Menschen sein als die von mir genannten Haustierhalter, Rennpferdequäler etc..

Denn die brauchen ja alle keine Prüfung für ihr Tun - und da gehts nicht nur wie bei Anglern um den Umgang mit kaltblütigen Fischen (und das ja bei Anglern auch nur kurzfristig im Erfolgsfalle), sondern um das langjährige Umgehen/Quälen/Töten z. B. mit warmblütigen Säugetieren..

Wer also meint, Angler per se brauchen eine Prüfung, der postuliert logischerweise damit auch, dass diese schlechter sein müssen als oben genannte, die das ja nicht brauchen ..

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Und wer das meint und öffentlich vertritt, öffnet eben den Angelgegnern Tür und Tor..


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Es soll einfach Leute abschrecken, sodass nicht jeder depp angelt. Die Anglerschaft wird es etwas kleiner gehalten und du hast auch etwas mehr ruhe, als wenn jeder angeln könnte
> 
> Was man in der Prüfung lernt ist egal!!! Wie gesagt es soll nur nicht jeder depp angeln und die Fischereibehörde und die Vereine sollen ein bischen Geld verdienen. Ist doch ok. Finde ich. Mir ist das Wurscht. Ich kann angeln und das ist toll.



wieder mal wenigstens ne ehrliche meinung.
egoismus und gewässerneid.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Kann ich auch akzeptieren.
Wenngleich ich die Meinung ncht teile.
Aber wenigstens nicht heuchlerisch!


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Also ich hab damals ordentlich gebüffelt um meinen Angelschein zu bekommen und hatte anständig die Hosen voll, als es dann losging. Nen Praxisteil gabs zu der Zeit in MV nicht, mann musste nicht mal zum Lehrgang. Ich hab mir einfach nur nen paar Bücher und fragebögen besorgt und dann gings los.

Für 600 Euro / Mark hätte ich den Schein mit 10 Jahren nicht machen können, bin aber der Meinung das ein wenig Fleiß bzw. Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema vorab, auf keinen Fall schaden kann.

Mir wäre es heute das Geld allemal wert es gibt aber sicher viele, die sich das nicht leisten wollen bzw. können.

Das hätte dann wohl zur Folge, dass ich öfter "meine Ruhe" am Wasser hätte, wo ich auch nicht böse drüber wäre. Aber das Angeln über die finanzielle Schiene zu regeln wäre in meinen Augen ungerecht.

Aber gegen einen ausgedehnten Theorieteil in den Prüfungen hätte ich gar nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich wäre sofort beireit, mich nochmals einige Wochenenden über die Bücher zu hocken. Und sei es nur drum, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Der ganze Fischereikram ist keine Hexerei, aber wer sich da nicht durchgeboxt hat, ist auch nicht so scharf aufs Angeln. Son bisschen Arbeit sollte schon vor dem Vergnügen kommen.

MfG

TioZ

p.s. Und das rein gar nicht von alledem hängen geblieben ist, was man "lernen musste" wird mir sicher auch niemand erzählen wollen.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens nicht heuchlerisch!


 
wer bitte war den hier bis jetzt heuchlerisch?


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Es soll einfach Leute abschrecken, sodass nicht jeder depp angelt. Die Anglerschaft wird es etwas kleiner gehalten und du hast auch etwas mehr ruhe, als wenn jeder angeln könnte
> 
> Was man in der Prüfung lernt ist egal!!! Wie gesagt es soll nur nicht jeder depp angeln und die Fischereibehörde und die Vereine sollen ein bischen Geld verdienen. Ist doch ok. Finde ich. Mir ist das Wurscht. Ich kann angeln und das ist toll.



JAWOLL.. mein Reden #6


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Das können Vereine doch auch ohne Prüfung machen. Die Prüfung bedeutet ja nicht gleich Vereinsbeitritt. Wenn Vereine nicht jeden aufnehmen wollen, oder Neue unter strenge Beobachtung stellt, können sie das doch machen. Und über Gastkarten kann man doch auch den Besucherstrom steuern. Das ist doch wohl in einigen (vielen) Vereinen heute schon üblich.



Richtig.

Mein Post war nur ne Antwort auf dieses (mal wieder) völlig pauschalisierte geschreibe von Thomas:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch daran, an wie vielen Gewässern Gastangler gegenüber den Einheimischen bewusst benachteiligt werden:
> Man will sein Gewässer für sich!



Reine Unterstellung. Wie so oft in diesem Thread.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> wer bitte war den hier bis jetzt heuchlerisch?



die sind heuchlerisch die gründe vorgeben wie z.bsp naturschutz umgang mit fischen usw aber in wahrheit deswegen für die prüfung sind um ihre ruhe am gewässer zu haben bzw besitzstand zu wahren.(ich mußte ne prüfung machen dann die andern auch)
und die gibt es eben auch.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Mein Post war nur ne Antwort auf dieses (mal wieder) völlig pauschalisierte geschreibe von Thomas:
> 
> ...




Nö, keine Unterstellung sondern Tatsache. Zumindest in meiner Gegend. Was man als Vereinsmitglied darf, darf man als Gatsangler noch lange nicht. Z.B. Boot, Nachtangeln, Spinnfischen. Da gibts schon Unterschiede.

Ist aber auch vollkommen in Ordnung, aus meiner Sicht. Warum soll der, der das Gewässer hegt und pflegt, nicht ein paar Vorteile haben.

Ist aber auch ein Klasse Argument für den Wegfalld der Prüfung.
Der Gewässerbesitzer sagt, was darf und wieviele dürfen. Regulierung der Angler über die Erlaubnisscheine. Panik wegen Überfüllung der Gewässer ist also unbegründet.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zitat:Zitat von Thomas9904  
Das sieht man auch daran, an wie vielen Gewässern Gastangler gegenüber den Einheimischen bewusst benachteiligt werden:
Man will sein Gewässer für sich!

Reine Unterstellung. Wie so oft in diesem Thread.

keine unterstellung es ist gang und gebe wenn auch nicht überall, daß für gastangler andere/erschwerte bedingungen gelten, als für mitglieder, sei es nun finanziell oder über entnahmelimits oder oder oder.

antonio


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi,
als ich ca. 12 Jahre alt war  hatte ich mal einen "Anglerstammtisch" bei uns im Dorf besuchen wollen.
Da waren ja alles erfahrene erwachsene Angler mit Angelschein anwesend von denen ich noch hätte viel lernen können.#6

Dieser Anglerstammtisch würde in einer Kneipe abgehalten.
Was ich da sah erschrak mich so sehr das ich es kaum glauben wollte.
Besoffene ältere Männer die blödes Zeug redeten , maßlos übertrieben und wo einer dem anderen nichts gönnte.
Über nicht anwesende Angler wurde hergezogen , die wurden beschimpft und oft als Lügner hingestellt.

Für mich war klar , einen Angelschein wollte ich nie machen , ich wollte nie so werden wie die "richtiger Angler mit Angelschein " 

Ich habe bis heute noch keinen Angelschein , geschweige denn eine Prüfung abgelegt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## locotus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals ordentlich gebüffelt um meinen Angelschein zu bekommen und hatte anständig die Hosen voll, als es dann losging. Nen Praxisteil gabs zu der Zeit in MV nicht, mann musste nicht mal zum Lehrgang. Ich hab mir einfach nur nen paar Bücher und fragebögen besorgt und dann gings los.
> 
> Für 600 Euro / Mark hätte ich den Schein mit 10 Jahren nicht machen können, bin aber der Meinung das ein wenig Fleiß bzw. Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema vorab, auf keinen Fall schaden kann.
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Schein ohne Prüfung bekommen hättest, hättest du ihn sicherlich auch genommen. Das Bildung nicht schadet wird wohl keiner hier bestreiten. Gerade aber Kindern sollte man absolut keine Steine in den Weg legen. Kinder sind doch von allein wissbegierig, sie fragen ständig nach, auch beim Thema angeln und freuen sich riesig, wenn sie Papa in Grund und Boden angeln.

Angeln wird doch heut schon finanziell beeinflusst. Wer von  Hartz IV lebt, muss genau schauen ob er den Jahresbeitrag für einen Verein bezahlen kann. Wenn er neu anfängt kommen Lehrgangs-, Prüfungsgebühren, Beitrittsgebühren für einen Verein noch hinzu. Eine Angel hat er bisher noch nicht und wird er sich wohl auch erstmal nicht leisten können.


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> die sind heuchlerisch die gründe vorgeben wie z.bsp naturschutz umgang mit fischen usw aber in wahrheit deswegen für die prüfung sind um ihre ruhe am gewässer zu haben bzw besitzstand zu wahren.(ich mußte ne prüfung machen dann die andern auch)
> * und die gibt es eben auch.
> *
> antonio




Ja richtig. Natürlich gibt es solche. Bestreitet hier niemend. Die Frage ist wie viele so denken. Ganz viele haben sich hier noch nicht als solche zu erkennen gegeben. Und das trotz der anonymität des Internets... Trotzdem wird von manchen hier die ganze Zeit Unterstellt alle (die meisten) würden so denken.

Deine Formulierung ist aber bisher die erste mit der ich so leben könnte.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Natürlich gibt es solche. Bestreitet hier niemend. Die Frage ist wie viele so denken. Ganz viele haben sich hier noch nicht als solche zu erkennen gegeben. Und das trotz der anonymität des Internets... Trotzdem wird von manchen hier die ganze Zeit Unterstellt alle (die meisten) würden so denken.
> 
> Deine Formulierung ist aber bisher die erste mit der ich so leben könnte.



also wenn ich so von meinem bekanntenkreis ausgehe denkt da die mehrheit so.viele geben es erst mal nicht zu, aber wenn man mal nachhakt kommen dann eben die wahren gründe ans tageslicht.
ist ja auch nix dabei, die meinung kann jeder von mir aus haben, aber eben nicht "scheinheilig" andere gründe vorschieben.

antonio


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> als ich ca. 12 Jahre alt war  hatte ich mal einen "Anglerstammtisch" bei uns im Dorf besuchen wollen.
> Da waren ja alles erfahrene erwachsene Angler mit Angelschein anwesend von denen ich noch hätte viel lernen können.#6
> 
> ...



Aber was bitteschön haben Sauferei, Lästerei und Lügen mit dem Ablegen einer Sachkundeprüfung zu tun?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren diese Themengebiete, zumindest bei uns, nicht prüfungrelevant.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> als ich ca. 12 Jahre alt war hatte ich mal einen "Anglerstammtisch" bei uns im Dorf besuchen wollen.
> Da waren ja alles erfahrene erwachsene Angler mit Angelschein anwesend von denen ich noch hätte viel lernen können.#6
> 
> ...


 
Udo, das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein ernst? Oder?

Das ist natürlich ein Argument gegen die Prüfung!!!!
Wer will denn schon alt werden, Alkohol trinken und blödes Zeug reden. 
SCHAFT DIE FISCHEREISCHEINPRÜFUNG AB!!!
Die ist Teufelszeug´s bääää

*@ Antonio.*
*siehste Angler ohne Fischereischeinprüfung sind viel besser!!!*


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, keine Unterstellung sondern Tatsache. Zumindest in meiner Gegend. Was man als Vereinsmitglied darf, darf man als Gatsangler noch lange nicht. Z.B. Boot, Nachtangeln, Spinnfischen. Da gibts schon Unterschiede.
> 
> Ist aber auch vollkommen in Ordnung, aus meiner Sicht. Warum soll der, der das Gewässer hegt und pflegt, nicht ein paar Vorteile haben.



Sehe ich genauso. Du sagst ja hier selber, dass die Mitglieder für ihre Arbeit belohnt werden können und auch sollen. Wie kommt aber man jetzt darauf, dass Gastagler kurzgehalten werden damit man am Wasser seine Ruhe hat???



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein Klasse Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung.
> Der Gewässerbesitzer sagt, was darf und wieviele dürfen. Regulierung der Angler über die Erlaubnisscheine. Panik wegen Überfüllung der Gewässer ist also unbegründet.



Ist doch aber eher ein Argument für die Prüfung. Wer will schon nen Haufen unfähiger newbies ohne Ahnung vom Tuten und Blasen an seinem geliebten Gewässer haben? (Ja, ist überspitzt.)


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ist doch aber eher ein Argument für die Prüfung. Wer will schon nen Haufen unfähiger newbies ohne Ahnung vom Tuten und Blasen an seinem geliebten Gewässer haben? (Ja, ist überspitzt.)


*Keiner.*
*los, wem würde das nicht stören????*.


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Wenn du den Schein ohne Prüfung bekommen hättest, hättest du ihn sicherlich auch genommen. Das Bildung nicht schadet wird wohl keiner hier bestreiten. Gerade aber Kindern sollte man absolut keine Steine in den Weg legen. Kinder sind doch von allein wissbegierig, sie fragen ständig nach, auch beim Thema angeln und freuen sich riesig, wenn sie Papa in Grund und Boden angeln.
> 
> Angeln wird doch heut schon finanziell beeinflusst. Wer von  Hartz IV lebt, muss genau schauen ob er den Jahresbeitrag für einen Verein bezahlen kann. Wenn er neu anfängt kommen Lehrgangs-, Prüfungsgebühren, Beitrittsgebühren für einen Verein noch hinzu. Eine Angel hat er bisher noch nicht und wird er sich wohl auch erstmal nicht leisten können.



Selbstverständlich hätte ich den Schein damals auch für lau genommen, hab mir aber auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen als ich für diesen einiges an Aufwand betreiben musste. Und gerade als junger Mensch fällt es einem sehr viel leichter, solche Sachen zu lesen und zu lernen. Ich meine auch ich hätte entsprechende Lektüre damals nicht als Strafe empfunden sondern habe diese gerne gelesen.

Und zu dem finanziellen Aspekt.. ich sehe Angeln nach wie vor als Hobby und Hobbys muss man sich leisten können, wenn man diesen nachgehen will.

Nun werd ich hier wahrscheinlich als asoziales Ar******* dastehen aber was solls. Niemand wird sich darüber aufregen, dass jemand  der von der Stütze lebt, sich die Jagerei, nen schnelles Auto oder 4 Wochen Tauchurlaub auf den Malediven nicht leisten kann. 

Hobby kosten nun mal Geld und ich hoffe es war auch aus meinem Post zu ersehen, dass ich einen teuren Lehrgang bzw. hohe Prüfungsgebühren als ungerecht empfinden würde.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

"Sehe ich genauso. Du sagst ja hier selber, dass die Mitglieder für ihre Arbeit belohnt werden können und auch sollen. Wie kommt aber man jetzt darauf, dass Gastagler kurzgehalten werden damit man am Wasser seine Ruhe hat???"

in dem die bedingungen so gehalten werden für gastangler, daß diese sich für das gewässer nur ne karte kaufen wenn sie absolut keine andere möglichkeit haben woanders zu angeln.
hier halte ich mir aber nicht nur die immer wiede besagten deppen fern sondern eben auch vernünftige angler.

antonio


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> *Keiner.*
> *los, wem würde das nicht stören????*




Mich würds stören. Deswegen will ich ja die Prüfung mit vernünftigem Vorbereitungskurs.#h (Nur um das nochmal zu bekräftigen)


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> in dem die bedingungen so gehalten werden für gastangler, daß diese sich für das gewässer nur ne karte kaufen wenn sie absolut keine andere möglichkeit haben woanders zu angeln.
> hier halte ich mir aber nicht nur die immer wiede besagten deppen fern sondern eben auch vernünftige angler.
> 
> antonio



Zumindest hier steht es grundsätzlich jedem frei in den Verein einzutreten und sich an der Erhaltung des Gewässers zu beteiligen.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hätte ich den Schein damals auch für lau genommen, hab mir aber auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen als ich für diesen einiges an Aufwand betreiben musste. Und gerade als junger Mensch fällt es einem sehr viel leichter, solche Sachen zu lesen und zu lernen. Ich meine auch ich hätte entsprechende Lektüre damals nicht als Strafe empfunden sondern habe diese gerne gelesen.
> 
> Und zu dem finanziellen Aspekt.. ich sehe Angeln nach wie vor als Hobby und Hobbys muss man sich leisten können, wenn man diesen nachgehen will.
> 
> ...



richtig man muß es sich leisten können nur warum wird der einstieg in das hobby gesetzlich geregelt (nicht nur) zusätzlich finanziell erschwert.
alles andere ist schon teuer genug(fischereischein erlaubnisschein ausrüstung).

antonio


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und leiden sollen dann aber drunter auch alle "Nichtsäue"
> :m:m



So kann auch nur jemand denken der noch nicht genügend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Ich krieg Tränen wenn ich an unsere Verhältnisse hier denke.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nur 2 Altrheinarme an denen mit Angelkahn gefischt werden darf. Beide sind voll belegt, weil nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Boote erlaubt sind. Angeln vom Land aus ist an den Stellen wo keine Boote liegen erlaubt. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kommt man zu Fuss nicht hin.

Soviel zur Theorie ..........

Praxis :
Ich gehöre gesegneterweise zu denen, die dort ein Boot liegen haben. Ja.....klingt egoistisch, aber hatte halt mal vor zig Jahren das Glück einen Platz zu ergattern, und möchte den auch behalten, weil ich unheimlich gern vom Boot aus angle. Von Land aus macht es mir nicht so viel Spass. (Egoismus ? )
So.....meine Ruhe hab ich schon mal, weil ich mich mit dem Kahn in Stille Örtchen verziehen kann. 
Also betrifft mich der Vorwurf, ich hätte angst das ich nach Abschaffung der FP keine Ruhe mehr hätte, nicht.
Die Angelkähne dürfen nicht an Land aufliegen, müssen immer schwimmen. Regelmässig liegen irgendwelche Kähne auf Land, weil ein Landangler der Meinung ist dort dann besser angeln zu können ( Obwohl dort nicht erlaubt ). Wapo fährt dort Kontrollen.........Aha.....Kahn liegt auf Land.....Strafzettel !
Bei meinem Kahn hat schon mal einer einen Köderfischeimer hinten angebunden. Schön Köfis drin. Hab ich Gott sei Dank vor der Wapo gemerkt. Wer wäre schuld gewesen wenn die es entdeckt hätten ?
Weil der Kahn ja den Landanglern im Weg ist, wird er schon mal rausgezogen, und zum Dank weil er ja immer im Weg liegt wurden schon 2 mal Löcher reingekloppt (Kunststoffkahn). Wer den Ärger mit der Reparatur hat bin ich. Dort darf ich auch nicht mal kurz reparieren weil Wasserschutzgebiet. Also heimkarren.
Einer hat mal in meinem Kahn gegrillt #q....Müll wird sowieso da drin entsorgt.
Wapo und RNP sind am überlegen ob dort das Angeln vom Boot aus verboten werden soll. Argument: Wir achten ja nicht immer darauf das die Kähne nicht auf Land aufliegen #6

So.......das geht hier ab mit unseren "Gepfrüften".
Warum sollte ich der Meinung sein noch mehr ans Wasser zu lassen ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es dann besser wird. Mit Sicherheit noch mehr die treiben was sie wollen.
Soll ich deswegen auf mein geliebtes Boot verzichten müssen wenn Kahnangelei dort verboten wird. 
Nennt mir mal jemand ein sinnvolles Argument warum ich dann mit den Säuen mitleiden soll ?
Wie gesagt......hier gibts ja nur Geprüfte. Und noch nicht mal die können sich benehmen.

Glaubst du nicht das ich Angst habe das es dann noch schlimmer wird, wenn jetzt noch die Ungeprüften dazukommen sollen ?

Hier ist das ein Thema ......bei euch vielleicht nicht.

Wenn das jetzt "Egoistisch" ist, das ich keine Hunnen am Wasser haben will, dann bin ichs gern........


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Zumindest hier steht es grundsätzlich jedem frei in den Verein einzutreten und sich an der Erhaltung des Gewässers zu beteiligen.



jio für die ortsansässigen mag das zutreffen.
was ist aber mit urlaubern touristen usw?
und warum teilweise so markante eischränkungen, wie raubfischverbote usw.
der gastangler zahlt ja dafür und in den meisten fällen wesentlich mehr als das mitglied.
und mitglieder die sich arbeitstechnisch nicht beteiligen zahlen ja auch nur mehr und haben angeltechnisch gesehen die gleichen rechte.
mir gehts jetzt nicht um vorteile für mitglieder, die sollen sie haben, nur eben um bestimmte auswüchse in den gastanglerbestimmungen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

"So.......das geht hier ab mit unseren "Gepfrüften".
Warum sollte ich der Meinung sein noch mehr ans Wasser zu lassen ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es dann besser wird. Mit Sicherheit noch mehr die treiben was sie wollen.
Soll ich deswegen auf mein geliebtes Boot verzichten müssen wenn Kahnangelei dort verboten wird. 
Nennt mir mal jemand ein sinnvolles Argument warum ich dann mit den Säuen mitleiden soll ?
Wie gesagt......hier gibts ja nur Geprüfte. Und noch nicht mal die können sich benehmen."

wieder ein argument, daß die prüfung sinnlos ist.
und das dort soviel schindluder getrieben wird ist eine frage der kontrolle aber nicht der prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder ein argument, daß die prüfung sinnlos ist.



Was haben Randale am Wasser mit ner Prüfung zu tun? Wer hat gesagt, dass die Prüfung einen besseren Menschen macht? Sie macht nur bessere Angler (Angelanfänger).



antonio schrieb:


> und das dort soviel schindluder getrieben wird ist eine frage der kontrolle aber nicht der prüfung.
> 
> antonio



Richtig.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder ein argument, daß die prüfung sinnlos ist.
> und das dort soviel schindluder getrieben wird ist eine frage der kontrolle aber nicht der prüfung.


ohne Prüfung kommen da noch mehr hin. Und das ding ist zu. Sehe ich an unserer Brücke!!!! genau das Gleiche.
Euer Argument, "keine Prüfung -> dadurch mehr Angler" ist das Aus für sportfischerei über kurz oder lang, wie man bei uns schon sieht ^^


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ohne Prüfung kommen da noch mehr hin. Und das ding ist zu. Sehe ich an unserer Brücke!!!! genau das Gleiche.



ja und richtige kontrollen ist die lösung aber nicht die begrenzung durch die prüfung.
wenn ich will, daß da keiner mehr hinkommt mach ich das über die anzahl der erlaubnischeine, aber doch nicht über die prüfung.
und wenn die kontrollen funktionieren, dann kommen eben nur die die sich benehmen können ob mit oder ohne prüfung ist dann egal.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Was haben Randale am Wasser mit ner Prüfung zu tun? Wer hat gesagt, dass die Prüfung einen besseren Menschen macht? Sie macht nur bessere Angler (Angelanfänger).
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig.



du hast recht nichts aber es wird doch immer wieder(nicht von allen) als argumemnt angeführt für die prüfung, "dann kommen noch mehr"


antonio


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder ein argument, daß die prüfung sinnlos ist.
> und das dort soviel schindluder getrieben wird ist eine frage der kontrolle aber nicht der prüfung.
> 
> antonio


Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht.
Diese Prüfung in der Form ist sinnlos...wie man das sinnvoller gestalten kann, hat ja Thomas schön beschrieben.

Aber da ich nicht davon ausgehen kann, das es bei noch mehr Anglern mehr Kontrollen gibt, bin ich für die Prüfung. Solange ist es zumindest eine Hürde, um nicht alles ans Wasser zu lassen. 

Wenn das mit den Kontrollen mal umgesetzt werden würde.....und ich keine Angst mehr haben müsste mit den "Säuen" zu leiden....sähe es anders aus.


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig man muß es sich leisten können nur warum wird der einstieg in das hobby gesetzlich geregelt (nicht nur) finanziell erschwert.
> alles andere ist schon teuer genug(fischereischein erlaubnisschein ausrüstung).
> 
> antonio



Gut, den Fischereischein hab ich damals für weit unter 100 DM gemacht, ich weiß nicht wo die Sterne heute stehen. 

Aber an der Prüfung an sich, würde ich weiterhin festhalten. Warum auch nicht? Das geht doch allein schon damit los, das es Angelmethoden gibt, welche nicht erlaubt sind. 
Wenn man nicht wenigstens die Grundlagen nachweisen muss, komm man sich unterm Strich nicht mal schlecht vor, wenn man Aalschnüre oder Reusen ausbringt.

Aber was solls, er hat es einfach nicht besser gewusst. 

Im Beruf hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn du denkst "so doof wird jawohl keiner sein" wirst du meisten, recht zeitnah, eines besseren belehrt. 

Deswegen denke ich, das sich niemand nen Zacken aus der Krone bricht, wenn er sich einmal auf eine 90minütige Prüfung vorbereitet und dann den Rest seines Anglerlebens Ruhe hat. Das sollte es einem wert sein.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> daß da keiner mehr hinkommt mach ich das über die anzahl der erlaubnischeine, aber doch nicht über die prüfung.


da ist doch quatsch, ich kann doch nicht für jede angelstelle ein Erlaubnissschein austellen. 

Geschichte.
Hafen bei uns.
Jahre lang angeln alles super.

*Nun Touristenschein:*
-Pappa und Sohn (Bsp.)wollen jetzt im Urlaub angeln, natürlich im Hafen. 

*Anzeigen von Bootsbesitzern nehmen zu,*
*weil:*
-Boote ja als Volkseigentum angesehen werden weil man davon so schon angeln kann
-Segler sich über Montgen und Wobbler im Segel freuen
-Motorbootfahrer die es lieben schnur aus dem Antrieb zu fummeln

*Folge:*
-Angelverbot für ALLE

*Ende:*
Weil Papa u. junior (Bsp.) Mal angeln wollten und das nur zwei Wochen, darf ich da das ganze Jahr nicht mehr angeln.
Und dann bin ICH egoistisch?

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Gut, den Fischereischein hab ich damals für weit unter 100 DM gemacht, ich weiß nicht wo die Sterne heute stehen.
> 
> Aber an der Prüfung an sich, würde ich weiterhin festhalten. Warum auch nicht? Das geht doch allein schon damit los, das es Angelmethoden gibt, welche nicht erlaubt sind.
> Wenn man nicht wenigstens die Grundlagen nachweisen muss, komm man sich unterm Strich nicht mal schlecht vor, wenn man Aalschnüre oder Reusen ausbringt.
> ...



was an angelmethoden erlaubt ist, steht auf dem erlaubnisschein.
und hier gehts schon los, da es sogar innerhalb eines bundeslandes schon zu unterschieden diesbezüglich kommt.
bundeslandübergreifend wirds da noch schlimmer.
also nützt mir das gar nix was da im lehrgang vermittelt wird, weil es sowieso überall anders ist.

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> da ist doch quatsch, ich kann doch nicht für jede angelstelle ein Erlaubnissschein austellen.
> 
> Geschichte.
> Hafen bei uns.
> ...



nicht für die angelstelle aber für das gewässer.

alle anderen punkte wie schon gesagt eine frage der kontrolle hat nichts mit prüfung oder nichtprüfung zu tun hat auch nichts mit angeln an sich zu tun sondern mit beschädigung von privateigentum usw.


antonio


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nicht für die angelstelle aber für das gewässer.


Bsp.
-See = 20 Angelstellen.
-20 Angelstellen, sagen wir mal 100 Scheine.
-jetz kommt der sommer, Platschangler fragen sich durch zu den drei richtig guten Angelstellen. Nun Rate mal was da dann los ist.




antonio schrieb:


> alle anderen punkte wie schon gesagt eine frage der kontrolle hat nichts mit prüfung oder nichtprüfung zu tun hat auch nichts mit angeln an sich zu tun sondern mit beschädigung von privateigentum usw.


HALLO, das ist bei uns seit dem keine Prüfung mehr notwendig ist. Das hat also sehr wohl was damit zu tun.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ja und was ist jetzt der unterschied ob die 100 scheine an geprüfte oder an nichtgeprüfte verkauft werden.
es sind und bleiben 100 mögliche angler.
und wer zuerst kommt hat den platz.

antonio


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und was ist jetzt der unterschied ob die 100 scheine an geprüfte oder an nichtgeprüfte verkauft werden.
> es sind und bleiben 100 mögliche angeler.
> 
> antonio


 
weil evtl. diese 100 Scheine, Jahre lang nicht ausgeschöpft worden sind.
Weil nicht jeder "nicht Angler" sich eben mal ne Angel ausleihen konnte.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> weil evtl. diese 100 Scheine, Jahre lang nicht ausgeschöpft worden sind.
> Weil nicht jeder "nicht Angler" sich eben mal ne Angel ausleihen konnte.



und dann werden sie schlagartig ausgeschöpft?
warum werden sie denn nicht ausgeschöpft? ich kenn die verhältnisse dort nicht aber ich glaub nicht, daß es dort weniger als 100 angler gibt.
und wenn die hundert scheine zuviel sind für das gewässer, dann darf man nicht so viele ausgeben.

antonio


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und dann werden sie schlagartig ausgeschöpft?
> warum werden sie denn nicht ausgeschöpft? ich kenn die verhältnisse dort nicht aber ich glaub nicht, daß es dort weniger als 100 angler gibt.
> und wenn die hundert scheine zuviel sind für das gewässer, dann darf man nicht so viele ausgeben.
> 
> antonio


 
100 Scheine war jetz eine Bsp. Rechnung.
100 Scheine *(Bsp.)*  sind für das Gewässer nicht zu viel, nur für die drei Topstellen.


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So hat jeder seine Argumentation und es gibt halt doch noch einiges mehr, als nur Schwarz und Weiß.

Aber solange ich nicht einmal der geprüften Anglerschaft Herr werde, müsste ich doch mit nem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich mir noch mehr Probleme in Form von vollkommen unbedarften Anglern auf den Hals hole.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Aber solange ich nicht einmal der geprüften Anglerschaft Herr werde, müsste ich doch mit nem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich mir noch mehr Probleme in Form von vollkommen unbedarften Anglern auf den Hals hole.


 
#6

sehe ich GENAU so.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

na wenn die 100 (selbst als beispiel) nicht zu viel sind dann ist es doch egal wer sie kauft ob nun geprüft oder ungeprüft.
und ich kann nun mal kein gewässer auf topstellen reduzieren.
entweder die 100 passen oder sind zuviel.
die anzahl der angler ist durch die scheine begrenzt.
und wenn jahrelang die anzahl nicht ausgeschöpft wurde kann ich die anzahl auch reduzieren wenn ich das will.
der zugang zum gewässer wird nun mal über die erlaubnisscheine und nicht über den fischereischein mit oder ohne prüfung geregelt.
und die erlaubnisscheine sind sache des gewässerbewirtschafters.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine Argumentation und es gibt halt doch noch einiges mehr, als nur Schwarz und Weiß.
> 
> Aber solange ich nicht einmal der geprüften Anglerschaft Herr werde, müsste ich doch mit nem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich mir noch mehr Probleme in Form von vollkommen unbedarften Anglern auf den Hals hole.
> 
> ...



Beitrag der Tages |good:


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn jahrelang die anzahl nicht ausgeschöpft wurde kann ich die anzahl auch reduzieren wenn ich das will.


-Jahre lang nur Angler mit Prüfung = ausreichend Platz

-Jetzt, "Nicht Angler" auch Urlauber genannt, die mal angeln wollen und auch dürfen = kein Platz mehr


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> -Jahre lang nur Angler mit Prüfung = ausreichend Platz
> 
> -Jetzt, "Nicht Angler" auch Urlauber genannt, die mal angeln wollen und auch dürfen = kein Platz mehr


Das gäbe bestimmt viele Freundschaften |supergri

Wenn ich jetzt aus Brandenburg, Meckpomm kommen würde, wo alle 5km ein anderes Gewässer ist, würde mich das nicht interessieren.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

wenn kein platz ist für 100 karten dann werden einfach die karten reduziert.
und schon ist das problem aus der welt.
es können ja auch 100 geprüfte kommen dann ist das problem das gleiche.

antonio


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn kein platz ist für 100 karten dann werden einfach die karten reduziert.
> und schon ist das problem aus der welt.
> es können ja auch 100 geprüfte kommen dann ist das problem das gleiche.
> 
> antonio


 
Wir könnten auch alles so lassen wie es ist/war.

Wieso hat eig. noch keiner von den Prüfungsabschaffern auf meine Frage hier geantwortet.


> Katteker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist doch aber eher ein Argument für die Prüfung. Wer will schon nen Haufen unfähiger newbies ohne Ahnung vom Tuten und Blasen an seinem geliebten Gewässer haben? (Ja, ist überspitzt.)
> ...


----------



## TioZ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das mit dem Touristenfischereischein ist bei uns, meiner Meinung nach, auch nur ein Zugeständnis an die ortsansässige "Angelindustrie". Damit ist Geld zu verdienen und dementsprechend wird einiges an Lobbyarbeit geleistet. 

Wobei das Guiding zb. auf den Bodden mittlerweile auch qualitativ sehr gut geworden ist. Und ich meine damit nicht die Menge der gefangenen Fische, sondern das Wissen, welches dort vermittelt wird. Dazu dann noch die selbst auferlegten Fangbeschränkungen und auch oft ein ernüchterndes Erlebnis, da auch dort die Meterhechte nicht reihenweise ins Boot springen. Auch wenn es von diversen Medien sehr oft genau so dargestellt wird.

Schlimm wirds oft erst dann, wenn kein "Aufpasser" dabei ist. Zerlatschte Uferbereiche, Schleppangelei :v oder wenn es dann doch mal gut lief, weit mehr entnommenen Fisch als erlaubt. Das ist zwar jetzt wieder furchtbar subjektiv, aber das hat mit Einführung des Touristenangelscheins drastisch zugenommen. 

Aber die Kontrolleure ziehen nach! So oft wie in letzter Zeit wurden ich noch nie nach meinen Papieren gefragt.#6

Wiederum ist es der Wasserschutzpolizei anzumerken, dass der Job nicht mehr das ist, was er früher einmal war. Der Ton ist deutlich rauer geworden.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Schlimm wirds oft erst dann, wenn kein "Aufpasser" dabei ist. Zerlatschte Uferbereiche, Schleppangelei :v oder wenn es dann doch mal gut lief, weit mehr entnommenen Fisch als erlaubt. Das ist zwar jetzt wieder furchtbar subjektiv, aber das hat mit Einführung des Touristenangelscheins drastisch zugenommen.


das sind ja auch meine Beobachtungen, nur leider wird dieses Argument hier nicht akzeptiert, weil es ja auch Prüflinge gibt die sich so benehmen.


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

wenn die Kontrollen jetzt verschärft werden bin ich auf die Statistik nächstes Jahr gespannt...


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> wenn die Kontrollen jetzt verschärft werden bin ich auf die Statistik nächstes Jahr gespannt...


Wäre ich auch.................aber wenn da Geld im Spiel ist kann ich mir vorstellen das es wieder so schwabbelig formuliert ist, wie die Statistik vom Thomas.


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

hast recht, die wird schon passend sein, da steht viel zu viel Geld auf dem Spiel...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch alles so lassen wie es ist/war.
> 
> Wieso hat eig. noch keiner von den Prüfungsabschaffern auf meine Frage hier geantwortet.
> 
> ...



Mich würde das nicht stören. Hab keine "Lieblingsstellen" sondern nur Gewässer wo ich angeln darf, und das sind sehr, sehr wenig. Und da trifft sich alles, was Beine hat und angeln kann. Und wenn ein Platz besetzt ist, findet man halt ein Plätzchen woanders. Ist mir bisher immer noch gelungen, im am dichtesten besiedelten Bundesland NRW.

Wenn´s Jugendliche oder Kinder sind würd ich mich sogar freuen. Trifft man aber kaum, für Playstation, Gameboy und PC-Speile braucht man keine Prüfung ( Wieso eigentlich nicht|kopfkrat). 

Vielleicht täte es der Diskussion gut, wenn ein bisschen Drama rausgenommen würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich kann nachfühlen Ralle.:m

An der Müritz müsste man wohnen. Soviel Wasser und Platz zum angeln.:l:l:l

duckundwech . . .


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann nachfühlen Ralle.:m
> 
> An der Müritz müsste man wohnen. Soviel Wasser und Platz zum angeln.:l:l:l


 
und keine Urlauber und erst die tausend Möglichkeiten von Land aus zu angeln, ja das wäre schön. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Platz besetzt ist, findet man halt ein Plätzchen woanders. Ist mir bisher immer noch gelungen, im am dichtesten besiedelten Bundesland NRW.


Und Du meinst das bleibt dann so, oder hoffst Du das nur?

MfG Algon


----------



## Werner1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht täte es der Diskussion gut, wenn ein bisschen Drama rausgenommen würde.




na ja alle Argumente sind ausgetauscht, einen klaren Sieger gibt es wohl nicht (auch wenn sich viele so sehen werden), da kann es schon zu Dramen kommen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> na ja alle Argumente sind ausgetauscht, einen klaren Sieger gibt es wohl nicht (auch wenn sich viele so sehen werden), da kann es schon zu Dramen kommen


 
Hä??;+
schau mal oben auf das Abstimmungsergebniss !
Klarer gehts wohl nicht.#c
Für mich siehts nach absoluter Mehrheit aus


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi Andy,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kann nachfühlen Ralle.:m
> 
> An der Müritz müsste man wohnen. Soviel Wasser und Platz zum angeln.:l:l:l
> 
> duckundwech . . .


Schönen Gruß von der Müritz, und glaub mir - die Zeiten des gesegneten Angellandes sind lange lange vorbei. Angelurlauber zB nehmen in Schaaren reißaus. Da nutzt auch Tourischein nüscht.

Ps. ich spreche von der Müritzregion , nicht von MV im allg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> na ja alle Argumente sind ausgetauscht, einen klaren Sieger gibt es wohl nicht (auch wenn sich viele so sehen werden), da kann es schon zu Dramen kommen


Sorry, es geht doch nicht ums "siegen"..

Ich finde es klasse, dass beide Seiten so engagiert diskutieren.

Es gibt eben die eine Seite, welche meint man muss Menschen immer möglichst weit reglementieren, da der Mensch (bzw. hier der Angler) eben per se schlecht sei..

Und die anderen, die meinen, man kann nicht immer alle Menschen (hier Angler) für das Fehlverhalten einiger in Sippenhaft nehmen und die auf Eigenverantwortung und bessere Kontrollen setzen..

Dieser Grundwiderspruch wird sich nie auflösen lassen.

Aber es ist schon ein bisschen typisch deutsch, alles bis ins kleinste geregelt haben zu müssen, das werden wir weder hier im Forum noch woanders ändern..

Aber ich geb den Kampf trotzdem nicht auf - nennt mich meinetwegen Don Quichotte...
;-)))


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Es gibt eben die eine Seite, welche meint man muss Menschen immer möglichst weit reglementieren, da der Mensch (bzw. hier der Angler) eben per se schlecht sei..


Sorry Thomas . aber nun tuste vielen Usern hier Unrecht. 
*Durch die Blume gesagt* unterstellst du den Leuten das sie aus lauter Geilheit am reglimentieren für die Prüfung  sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Durch die Blume gesagt unterstellst du den Leuten das sie aus lauter Geilheit am reglimentieren für die Prüfung sind.


*Nein, das meinte ich nicht persönlich!*
Danke für den Hinweis!!

Sondern dass sich so eine Haltung über die Jahre in unserer Gesellschaft aufgebaut hat.

Das sieht man am Rauchverbot genauso wie an mancher Verkehrsregel oder bei den Steuergesetzen..

Und das kommt eben auch beim Angeln durch...


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon ein bisschen typisch deutsch, alles bis ins kleinste geregelt haben zu müssen, das werden wir weder hier im Forum noch woanders ändern..


also, ich für meinen Teil bin froh das ich in Deutschland lebe.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich auch! 
Heisst aber ja nicht, dass man es nicht verbessern könnte...
Wie gesagt, darfst mich gerne Don Quichotte wegen der Einstellung von mir nennen..


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben die eine Seite, welche meint man muss Menschen immer möglichst weit reglementieren, da der Mensch (bzw. hier der Angler) eben per se schlecht sei..



Ja genau. Drama baby, Drama. Ich gebs auf. *heul* Du hast ja Recht. Prüfungsbefürworter halten Angler für dumm. Sterbendselend dumm. Wir wollen es überall im Leben so schwer wie nur irgendwie möglich haben. Immer mehr Gesetze finden wir geil. Ganz genau.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die anderen, die meinen, man kann nicht immer alle Menschen (hier Angler) für das Fehlverhalten einiger in Sippenhaft nehmen und die auf Eigenverantwortung und bessere Kontrollen setzen..



Und jetzt noch mit böser, böser Prüfung und alles wird gut.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieser Grundwiderspruch wird sich nie auflösen lassen.



Doch, natürlich könnte man das. Würde natürlich voraussetzen, dass man dem Gegenüber entgegen kommt. Auf beiden Seiten. Wenn man natürlich auf Stur schaltet...


Du brauchst mir nicht Antworten. Ehrlich nicht. Weiß eh was kommt.

Bin echt etwas enttäuscht von einzelnen hier.
Ach ja, Ralle ist ausdrücklich nicht gemeint.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> also, ich für meinen Teil bin froh das ich in Deutschland lebe.


Ich auch , nur das in Sachen Angeln D nicht das gelobte Land ist.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hä??;+
> schau mal oben auf das Abstimmungsergebniss !
> Klarer gehts wohl nicht.#c
> Für mich siehts nach absoluter Mehrheit aus


 
naja, bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten auch kein Wunder, wer schießt sich denn schon gerne selber ins Bein.
Mach eine Umfrage mit:

*1. ich bin für die Abschaffung der Prüfung, jeder soll angeln dürfen*

*2. ich bin für eine Verbesserung der Lehrgänge und für eine Prüfung*

und das Ergebniss wird ganz anders ausehen.

oder nochbesser so wie Ralle es als Prüfungsbeführworter machen würde|rolleyes (was er ja nicht ist)

*1. Ich bin für die Abschaffung der Prüfung*

*2. Ich bin für die Prüfung und bekomme jedes Jahr 100€ geschenkt*


MfG Algon


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten auch kein Wunder, wer schießt sich denn schon gerne selber ins Bein.
> Mach eine Umfrage mit:
> 
> *1. ich bin für die Abschaffung der Prüfung, jeder soll angeln dürfen*
> ...


 
OK;
ich tu es mal 
ich würde den punkt 1 wählen.
allerdings , wie in jedem anderen Land auch, müsste da stehen "im Rahmen der z.Z. gültigen Gesetze..


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> b) nötigenfalls als Mod diese grafische Darstellung des Ergebnisses auch leicht selbst manipulieren könnte, man könnte auch sagen:
> "Glaub keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast".


 
Nein,für solche Kleingeister halte ich sie nicht.
Nein, das schließe ich aus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Nein,für solche Kleingeister halte ich sie nicht.
> Nein, das schließe ich aus.
> 
> MfG Algon




Ja. Ich auch.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> ist auch keine Unterstellung, nur die Feststellung dass die Möglichkeit bestünde.


 
Die Möglichkeit bestünde auch das die angesprochenen auf so etwas sehr sauer regieren.|krach:


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit bestünde auch das die angesprochenen auf so etwas sehr sauer regieren.|krach:




Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass die da drüberstehen.:g


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> ist auch keine Unterstellung, nur die Feststellung dass die Möglichkeit bestünde.




*Stagger Lee ist  
 X%XXü X XX XXX XX $$XXXX§X XXX?X''XXX!.*

ist keine Unterstellung, nur die Feststellung, dass die Möglichkeit besteht. 

so können wir uns ja einiges um die ohren...


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich hab meinen schein erst vorletztes jahr gemacht
ich hätte mir meinerseits auch mehr praxis gewünscht aber mal ehrlich 600€
ich bin schüler.mein lapptop hat soviel gekostet aber ich geb doch nicht mein ganzes geld dafür aus nur weil ich ein paar mal im jahr angeln gehen will
so jetzt hab ich meinen senf auch dazu gegeben^^


----------



## andyblub (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



AlexZander01 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen schein erst vorletztes jahr gemacht
> ich hätte mir meinerseits auch mehr praxis gewünscht aber mal ehrlich 600€
> ich bin schüler.mein lapptop hat soviel gekostet aber ich geb doch nicht mein ganzes geld dafür aus nur weil ich ein paar mal im jahr angeln gehen will
> so jetzt hab ich meinen senf auch dazu gegeben^^



Hier sehe ich auch eines der Hauptprobleme. Im Prinzip ist das Zeitfenster des Lebensabschnitts in dem ein Mensch (in der Regel) dazu bereit ist den Schein zu machen mit den wöchentlichen Kursbesuchen usw. eingeschränkt. Als Schüler hast Du die Zeit um den Kurs zu besuchen und die Prüfung abzulegen, jedoch nicht das Geld um eine solche Unsumme zu tragen. Später ist es dann für manche genau andersrum, die 600€ wären einmalig bezahlbar, aber der Zeitaufwand ist kaum zu realisieren - oder sagen wir viel mehr, für so etwas unwichtiges wie angeln, schlicht nicht wert.

Auch ich habe die Prüfung als Schüler gemacht, und ich ärgere mich dass meine Freunde allesamt keine Prüfung abgelegt haben, denn sie kämen gerne mal mit (so ist es ja nur am Forellensee möglich). Heute, mit 25+ Jahren möchte keiner mehr damit anfangen, bzw. es ist ihnen den Zeitaufwand nicht wert um ein paar mal angeln zu gehen.
Ja, manch einer sieht es so dass er solche Leute nicht am Gewässer haben möchte, "wer angeln möchte, dem muss das eben soviel Aufwand wert sein und muss da durch", ich finde es eher schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn ich das da oben so lese, scheint mir da sowieso etwas die richtige Einstellung zum Angeln zu fehlen, da hätte ich es auch lieber sein lassen.


Was ist denn "die richtie Einstellung zum Angeln"?
Ich dachte immer Angeln ist einfach ein Hobby und wusste nicht, das man dazu auch eine Einstellung braucht...
Hoffentlich hab ich da die richtige Einstellung, nicht dass mir noch der Schein genommen wird..


----------



## TioZ (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



andyblub schrieb:


> Auch ich habe die Prüfung als Schüler gemacht, und ich ärgere mich dass meine Freunde allesamt keine Prüfung abgelegt haben, denn sie kämen gerne mal mit (so ist es ja nur am Forellensee möglich). Heute, mit 25+ Jahren möchte keiner mehr damit anfangen, bzw. es ist ihnen den Zeitaufwand nicht wert um ein paar mal angeln zu gehen.
> Ja, manch einer sieht es so dass er solche Leute nicht am Gewässer haben möchte, "wer angeln möchte, dem muss das eben soviel Aufwand wert sein und muss da durch", ich finde es eher schade.



So ist es bei mir im Freundeskreis mit dem Motorradführerschein. Vielen war es "damals" nicht des Geld wert obwohl sie Zeit gehabt hätten. 
Heute ist die Kohle nicht mehr das Problem und für ein entsprechendes Gefährt wäre auch noch was über, nun kommen sie mit dem Zeitargument, was aber meiner Meinung nach auch oft nur eine Ausrede für die Bequemlichkeit ist.

So ist es beim Angeln auch, wer wirklich will wird auch nen Schein machen. Die paar Tage bekommt man sich immer freigeschaufelt und auch als Schüler hat man Möglichkeiten, sich etwas Geld zu verdienen. Ich war in den Sommerferien auch immer unterwegs und hab für Zuwachs im Klingelbeutel gesorgt, aber man muss halt den Ar*** von der Couch hoch oder auch mal nen Tag am Strand sausen lassen.

Ist fast so wie im wirklichen Leben 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

das mit der Einstellung , da frag ich mich auch, ab wann ist sie "richtig" ?
Wenn ein hart arbeitender Mensch aus Zeitgründen nuir 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Angeln kann, hat er dann die falsche Einstellung ?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das mit der Einstellung , da frag ich mich auch, ab wann ist sie "richtig" ?
> Wenn ein hart arbeitender Mensch aus Zeitgründen nuir 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Angeln kann, hat er dann die falsche Einstellung ?


 
Wenn er nicht gerade jedes Wochende durcharbeitet, ja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ja, es muss aber unbedingt auch die Einstellung in jeder Prüfung abgefragt werden!

Dass auch wirklich nur angeln darf, wer die richtige Einstellung hat, oft genug angeln gehen kann etc..!!

Wichtig!

Es darf in Deutschland einfach nicht sein, dass jemand angeln geht, nur weil er Spaß dran haben könnte!

Sowas gehört verhindert!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht gerade jedes Wochende durcharbeitet, ja.


 
und Familie, Haus u. garten ? Ich wohne z.B 30 Km vom nächsten beangelbaren Gewässer entfernt, geht also nur mit Auto. Was glaubst Du sagen da die Fam. wenn ich sie jedes We ohne Fahrzeug alleine lasse und der Rest wird gearbeitet;+.
Wegen Angelzwang, damit ich die richtige Einstellung nachweisen kann. #q


----------



## TioZ (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das mit der Einstellung , da frag ich mich auch, ab wann ist sie "richtig" ?
> Wenn ein hart arbeitender Mensch aus Zeitgründen nuir 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Angeln kann, hat er dann die falsche Einstellung ?



Hm.. nö, würd ich so nicht sehen. Aber wenn mir ernsthaft etwas daran liegt, 4 - 5 mal im Jahr angeln zu gehen, dann kann es doch nicht die Hürde sein, ein mal im Leben an einem *dreißigstündigen Vorbereitungslehrgang* teilzunehmen und mich anschließend durch eine 90minütige Multiple Choice Prüfung durchzukreuzen. Ich kann ehrlich nicht nachvollziehen warum um diesen Schein so ein TammTamm gemacht wird. 30 Stunden.. pfff.. wenn ich jetzt nicht vollkommen daneben liege, glotzt im Schnitt jeder Deutsche ca. *3 Stunden täglich TV*. 

MfG

TioZ

edit: es sind mittlerweile mehr als 4 Stunden Quelle


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Hm.. nö, würd ich so nicht sehen. Aber wenn mir ernsthaft etwas daran liegt, 4 - 5 mal im Jahr angeln zu gehen, dann kann es doch nicht die Hürde sein, ein mal im Leben an einem *dreißigstündigen Vorbereitungslehrgang* teilzunehmen und mich anschließend durch eine 90minütige Multiple Choice Prüfung durchzukreuzen. Ich kann ehrlich nicht nachvollziehen warum um diesen Schein so ein TammTamm gemacht wird. 30 Stunden.. pfff.. wenn ich jetzt nicht vollkommen daneben liege, glotzt im Schnitt jeder Deutsche ca. *3 Stunden täglich TV*.
> 
> MfG
> 
> TioZ


 darum gehts ja auch garnicht, hab die Prüfung selbst ja auch, nur wo da wirklich ein Sinn ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> wenn ich jetzt nicht vollkommen daneben liege, glotzt im Schnitt jeder Deutsche ca. 3 Stunden täglich TV.


Sinnvoller als ne Prüfung jedenfalls fürs Angeln ;-)



> Ich glaube, das sind genau die Aussagen, die PETA gerne von uns Anglern hören möchte. Da wird die nächste Kampagne nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und man spielt ihnen noch in die Hände. Aber weiter so! Man braucht sich wirklich nicht zu wundern.


Wenn Angler selber behaupten Angeln wär so schwierig und Angler so schlecht, dass man die prüfen muss bevor sie angeln dürfen - *Genau das* spielt diesen spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern in die Karten - ein besseres Argument um das Angeln zu verbieten gibts ja gar nicht, als wenn Angler sowas auch noch selber behaupten.

Denn Angeln ist ne ganz einfache Geschichte bei der man fast nix falsch machen kann mit einem bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand, Respekt und Anstand...

Uuups - scheixxe.. falsche Einstelllung - vergesst das oben geschriebene, das hier zählt natürlich:
Wichtig!

Es darf in Deutschland einfach nicht sein, dass jemand angeln geht, nur weil er Spaß dran haben könnte!

Sowas gehört verhindert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Oooch, kochen kanst Du auch ohne Prüfung, da ist nix gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, das ist  rein freiwillig  - in der Gastronomie musst Du Dir nur auf der IHK die Hygieneverordnung anhören ohne jede Prüfung, dann kanste Dich schon selbständig machen (und da gehts um Menschenleben, nicht um kaltblütige Fische..)...

Und um irgendwo zu kochen brauchste gar keine Prüfung , nur jemanden der Dich anstellt..

Alles freiwillig, so wies sichs gehört..

;-))

Sorry, da haste Dir einfach die falsche Branche rausgesucht, für andere hättest Du evtl.  recht.....


PS:
Ja, ich hab die Prüfung und bin Küchenmeister ;-)
Freiwillig!!


----------



## Zusser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oooch, kochen kanst Du auch ohne Prüfung, da ist nix gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, das ist  rein freiwillig  - in der Gastronomie musst Du Dir nur auf der IHK die Hygieneverordnung anhören ohne jede Prüfung, dann kanste Dich schon selbständig machen...
> 
> Und um irgendwo zu kochen brauchste gar keine Prüfung , nur jemanden der Dich anstellt..



Dann hast du deine Freizeit also lieber mit Fernsehen verbracht, anstatt den Gesellenbrief zu machen?

Na ja, jeder wie er will...
#h


----------



## TioZ (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Es gab mal die Diskussion über nen "Internetführerschein". Damals fand ich das vollkommen lächerlich und hab gedacht "nu spinnen se vollkommen". Wenn ich heute sehe, wie viel Schaden die Leute nicht nur sich, sondern auch anderen zufügen, nur weil sie sich nicht einmal Ansatzweise mit nen paar Grundregeln und dem groben Funktionsprinzip auseinandergesetzt haben, frag ich mich oftmals, ob so ein "Erlaubnisschein" nicht doch sinnvoll gewesen wäre.

Ganz ähnlich sehe ich das mit dem Fischereischein. Ich seh auch nicht ein, warum man "28 Arten + 500 Unterarten" aus dem FF können muss, ist aber auch nicht prüfungsrelevant.. wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Aber schon mal was über den groben Aufbau, Funktion einiger Organe, Fressgewohnheiten, Krankenheiten, nen kleinen Einblick in die Gewässerkunde und und und gehört zu haben, macht einerseits das Fischen sehr viel einfacher, nachvollziehbarer und effektiver. Zum Anderen wird es das Verhalten am Wasser hoffentlich positiv beeinflussen. Meinetwegen kann dieser Schein schon im Rahmen des Biologieunterrichts erworben werden und dann kann jeder selber entscheiden, was er damit anfängt. Aber die Sache mit dem "Internetführerschein" ist nur 1 Beispiel dafür, das die Masse der Leute besser mit Regeln, Normen und Vorschriften klar kommt, auch wenn es mich selber ab und zu maximal ankotzt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Stagger Lee schrieb:
			
		

> > Es darf in Deutschland einfach nicht sein, dass jemand angeln geht, nur weil er Spaß dran haben könnte!
> 
> 
> 
> Falsch: Wenn er vorher ordungsgemäß seine Prüfung abgelegt hat, darf er das.


Haste falsch verstanden:
Der Satz hiess: *NUR *weil jemand Spaß dran haben könnte.

Klar kann er Prüfung *und* Spass haben - aber *NUR *weil man Spass dran haben könnte ohne Prüfung - gehört sofort verboten, wo kommen wir da denn hin!!



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du deine Freizeit also lieber mit Fernsehen verbracht, anstatt den Gesellenbrief zu machen?
> 
> Na ja, jeder wie er will...


Siehe oben, ihr habt da leider echt die falsche Branche rausgesucht: 
Ich hab natürlich zuerst Gesellen-, dann Meisterbrief gemacht - tut mir leid, dass ich Dich enttäuschen muss..

*Und alles freiwillig und ohne Zwang* - das geht sogar in Deutschland.

Aber eben nur wenns um Menschenleben geht wie in der Gastronmie (da genügt dann aber ein Hygienekurs (ohne Prüfung) bei der IHK), aber natürlich nicht, wenns um kaltblütige Fische geht..

;-))

Achja, ich vergass ja, Angler sind ja die schlechteren Menschen, die *muss* man auf jeden Fall prüfen!!


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller als ne Prüfung jedenfalls fürs Angeln ;-)
> 
> 
> Wenn Angler selber behaupten Angeln wär so schwierig und Angler so schlecht, dass man die prüfen muss bevor sie angeln dürfen - *Genau das* spielt diesen spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern in die Karten - ein besseres Argument um das Angeln zu verbieten gibts ja gar nicht, als wenn Angler sowas auch noch selber behaupten.



Zeig mir doch mal kurz die Stelle an der ein Prüfungsbefürworter geschrieben hat das Angeln schwierig ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn Angeln ist ne ganz einfache Geschichte bei der man fast nix falsch machen kann mit einem bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand, Respekt und Anstand....


Stimmt. Angeln ist einfach. Die Probleme gehen meist erst los wenn das son zappelndes "Ding" vor einem liegt.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uuups - scheixxe.. falsche Einstelllung - vergesst das oben geschriebene, das hier zählt natürlich:
> Wichtig!
> 
> Es darf in Deutschland einfach nicht sein, dass jemand angeln geht, nur weil er Spaß dran haben könnte!



Polemik ohne Inhalt.

Und ja, wenn jemand nicht bereit ist eine (bisher) lächerlich einfache Prüfung zu machen um zu Angeln hat er ja offensichtlich nicht wirklich Interesse am Hobby. Und dann hat er m.M.n. die falsche Einstellung.

Und was zum Henker hat Spaß am Angeln mit dem Ablegen einer Prüfung zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Warum muss man immer alles prüfen.

Ich hab das mit der Gastronomie ja nicht ins Spiel gebacht, finde es aber ein klasse Beispiel.

*Denn da gehts sogar um Menschenleben, nicht bloss um kaltblütige Fische.*

Und kochen darfst Du ganz ohne Zwangsprüfung..

Ich hab zuerst Gesellen-, dann Meisterbrief gemacht

*Und alles freiwillig und ohne Zwang* - das geht sogar in Deutschland.

Aber eben nur wenns um Menschenleben geht wie in der Gastronmie (da genügt dann aber ein Hygienekurs (ohne Prüfung) bei der IHK), aber natürlich nicht, wenns um kaltblütige Fische geht..

;-))

Achja, ich vergass ja, Angler sind ja die schlechteren Menschen, die muss man auf jeden Fall gesetzlich prüfen, die informieren sich ja nicht freiwillig!! 




> Die Probleme gehen meist erst los wenn das son zappelndes Ding vor einem liegt.


Gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten, die jemand beizubringen dauert keine 5 Minuten:
Haken lösen und zurücksetzen, oder betäuben und abstechen..
Wie prüft man übrigens, ob jemand Haken richtig löst?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Stichwort Meisterbrief! 
Wo gibt es den nochmal überall?
könnten wir ja auch abschaffen bzw Prüfungsfrei machen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Thomas

Merkst du eigentlich noch was du hier schreibst. Anstatt ein einziges Argument gegen die Prüfung zu bringen versuchst du nur die Prüfung und Kurse ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Antworte doch zur Abwechslung mal wieder auf eine dir gestellte Frage. Dir wurden von verschiedenen Leute schon mehrfach Fragen gestellt die du geflissentlich ignorierst. Stattdessen suchst du dir einzelne Sätze heraus, reist sie aus dem Zusammenhang und verlierst dich in kaum zu ertragender Polemik.

Warum?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, ich vergass ja, Angler sind ja die schlechteren Menschen, die *muss* man auf jeden Fall prüfen!!


lagsam glaube ich das Du das wirklich denkst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Anstatt ein einziges Argument gegen die Prüfung zu bringen versuchst du nur die Prüfung und Kurse ins lächerliche zu ziehen


Da sollte vieles drin sein an Argumenten gegen die Prüfung:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html

Und die einzige Frage in Deinem Posting hatte ich schon vorher Stagger Lee beantwortet, hier nochmal extra für Dich:


			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Und was zum Henker hat Spaß am Angeln mit dem Ablegen einer Prüfung zu tun?





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste falsch verstanden:
> Der Satz hiess: *NUR *weil jemand Spaß dran haben könnte.
> 
> Klar kann er Prüfung *und* Spass haben - aber *NUR *weil man Spass dran haben könnte ohne Prüfung - gehört sofort verboten, wo kommen wir da denn hin!!





			
				Algon schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Achja, ich vergass ja, Angler sind ja die schlechteren Menschen, die *muss* man auf jeden Fall prüfen!!
> ...


*Ist doch nur ein logischer Schluss:
*Kochen (dabei sind Menschenleben gefährdet im Ernstfall) darf man ohne eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung, es genügt die Anwesenheit bei einem Hygienekurs der IHK. 
Alle Prüfungen in der Gatronomie sind freiwillig und ohne gesetzlichen Zwang..

Wenn man aber Angler laut manchen hier prüfen MUSS, bei denen es nur um kaltblütige Fische geht, dann MÜSSEN die auch logischerweise schlechtere Menschen sein - sonst könnte man es ja bei Anglern handhaben wie in der Gastronomie:
*Freiwillig und ohne Zwang..*

PS:
Ich denke ja nicht, dass man Angler prüfen MUSS.....................


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sollte vieles drin sein an Argumenten gegen die Prüfung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html
> 
> Und die einzige Frage in Deinem Posting hatte ich schon vorher Stagger Lee beantwortet, hier nochmal extra für Dich:




Helf mir mal. Ich finde keine Aussagen die gegen die Prüfung sprechen. Nenn mir doch ein gezieltes Argument gegen die Prüfung und verweis nicht auf ellenlange Texte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Gerne doch:
Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.

1.: 
Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.

2.:
Das gleiche gilt für Fischentnahme (weil da ja bei vielen der Fischneid durchkommt):
Auch das hat der Gewässerbesitzer zu regeln, in dem er die Fangbegrenzungen der Ausgabe von Karten und dem Bestand anpasst (muss eh jeder heute schon....).

3.:
Bundesrechtliche Gründe gibt es auch keine (auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz von wegen Sachkunde), das beweisen die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo heute schon Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich ist (prüfungfreies Friedfischangeln Brandenurg, Touristenangelscheine (in Thüringen auch für Thüringer, dazu verlängerbar), Diplomatenfamilien, ausländische Touristen, Behinderte etc..).

4.:
Signifikante Änderungen/Nachteile hinsichtlich Gesetzesverstößen (sowohl Tierschuztgesetz wie auch Fischererecht) konnten trotz prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg nicht nachgewiesen werdenn - also ist das Argument schon alleine durch die Praxis widerlegt.

Dass dort im Nachhinein aber viele der ehemals "prüfungsfreien" dann die Prüfung machen um auch Raubfische angeln zu können, zeigt einfach, dass durch einen unbürokratischen Zugang zum Angeln die Zahl der Angler erhöht werden kann.

5.:
Über Angler sollten sich die Verbände aber freuen (mehr Angler - mehr Gewicht in der Politik), genauso wie die Vereine (mehr Angler, mehr Geld)......


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber Angler laut manchen hier prüfen MUSS, bei denen es nur um kaltblütige Fische geht, dann MÜSSEN die auch logischerweise schlechtere Menschen sein - sonst könnte man es ja bei Anglern handhaben wie in der Gastronomie:
> *Freiwillig und ohne Zwang..*



Hier doch schon wieder. Du sagst man muss keine Angler prüfen weil man auch keine Prüfung braucht um Koch zu werden. Wieso es beim Kochen um Menschenleben geht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Was hat das z.B. mit Fischbestimmung zu tun?

Mit deinen kaltblütigen Fischen hast du es ja auch immer wieder. Das Wohlergehen der Fische ist also wurscht? Du sagst also ich kann Fische auch einfach in nen Eimer schmeißen und sie ersticken lassen. Oder Beifänge lebend in den Busch hinter mir werfen? Sind doch nur kaltblütige Fische.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerne doch:
> Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.



Knapp an der Frage vorbei ist auch daneben. Du findest keine Argumente für die Prüfung. Findest du welche DAGEGEN? 

Und nein, das ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wieso es beim Kochen um Menschenleben geht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


Salmonellen, Eiweissvergiftungen, etc..



> Das Wohlergehen der Fische ist also wurscht?


Nö, ich vermenschliche nur nicht Tiere wie die Petaner...

Dass man auch ohne Vermenschlichung der Natur und Kreatur mit Respekt und Anstand begegnet, lässt sich aber weder in einem Kurs beibringen noch in einer Prüfung abfragen.

Und habe mehrfach geschrieben, dass es nur zwei Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung eines gefangenen Fisches gibt, welche aber auch innerhalb 5 Minuten jedem erklärt sind:
Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.
Oder betäuben und abstechen..

Und dafür willst Du ne Prüfung??


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Katteker
Dann halt einzeln nacheinander die Argumente. damit Du nicht ducheinander kommst:
Argument 1 gegen eine Prüfung: 
Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.

Das Interessante an diesem Argument:
Der zuständige Minister aus Baden-Württemberg z. B. führt genau die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl als Argument an, zusammen mit den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbänden des VDSF in B-W!!



@ Stagger Lee:
Das eigentliche Angeln ist am Anfang komplett einfach und unkompliziert.
Das was Du beschreibst:


> Ein sehr , sehr großer Teil von diesem Board besteht nunmal aus Fragen zum Angeln, zu Fischen, Montagen, Tackle usw. usw.


kriegst Du ja auch in keinem Prüfungkurs beigebracht, das kommt erst mit der anglerischen Erfahrung (die ja bei jedem unterschiedlich ist).
Zu Anfang reicht (je nach Gewässer des Anfängers) eine einfache Posen-, Grund- und Spinnmontage (Aufbau ist pro Montage in max 10 Minuten erklärt), alles andere bringt die Zeit und Erfahrung und eben genau die Frage.n hier im Board z. B. (meist ja von geprüften Anglern, um die 70% der Member sind sogar organisierte Angler...)

Daher mache ich mir das nicht zu eigen:


> Also, reduziert unser gemeinsames Hobby nicht auf eine Beschäftigung gegen Langeweile für Dummköpfe


Es gibt nur bei jedem unterschiedliche Erfahrungshorizonte, was aber nix dran ändert, dass das Angeln am Anfang komplett einfach und unkompliziert ist..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und um noch ne ältere Frage wieder hoch zu holen:
Findest du es gut, dass Prüfungs- und Kurslose Newbies ohne die geringste Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen an deinem Gewässer (das deines Vereins), dass du mit viel Mühe und Zeit aufgebaut hast, rumwüten. Teure (!) Besatzfische falsch identifizieren und in den Kochtopf hauen. Bedrohte Arten töten und als Köfi nutzen? In den Schonzeiten?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wenn Angeln wirklich so einfach wäre wie hier behauptet wird, wäre dieses AB wohl fast sinnlos und hätte bei weitem nicht seine immense Anzahl an Mitgliedern.


Ist das der Grund?
mehr angelnde "Nichtangler" = mehr Fragen = mehr Member = mehr Werbung = ............#c
Könnte man ja denken.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und um noch ne ältere Frage wieder hoch zu holen:
> Findest du es gut, dass Prüfungs- und Kurslose Newbies ohne die geringste Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen an deinem Gewässer (das deines Vereins), dass du mit viel Mühe und Zeit aufgebaut hast, rumwüten. Teure (!) Besatzfische falsch identifizieren und in den Kochtopf hauen. Bedrohte Arten töten und als Köfi nutzen? In den Schonzeiten?


 
Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.



Ja richtig. Was hat das also mit der Prüfung zu tun?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Interesante an diesem Argument:
> Der zuständige Minister aus Baden-Württemberg führt genau die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl als Argument an...
> 
> Es klappt ja auch anscheinend. Heißt aber nicht das es richtig ist|rolleyes



Da dein Argument aber von nem Minister unterstütz wird täte ich es aber zähneknirschend akzeptieren.

Gut. Noch eins bitte.

Argumente für die Prüfung sind schließlich schon gekommen wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hier auch mal die Info, warum die Prüfung eingeführt wurde :
http://www.ig-bruhrain.org/publikationen/praesentationen/Festschrift_25_Jahre_lfv_ba_wue.pdf

Besonders interessant Seite 13-14


----------



## volkerm (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt keine 70 Seiten durchgelesen, sorry.
Nur mal ein Beispiel, warum Schulungen/ Prüfungen Sinn machen; an der richtigen Stelle- wohlgemerkt:
Rund um Rügen versterben jedes Jahr geschätzt (ich lese oft keine Zeitung) mindestens 10 Bootsangler.
In aller Regel waren diese Menschen bei Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad mit Nusschalen unterwegs.
Unter 6 PS braucht man keinen Bootsführerschein.
Unter 10 Grad ist aber ein Bad recht schnell tödlich.
Solche Dinge sollten angefasst werden!
Jeder Jungangler hat doch in der Regel einen Mentor, und gut.
In dem Bereich der Prüfungen für Neuangler wird rumgesucht; bei Dingen, die definitiv öfter tödlich ausgehen, ist es halt, wie es immer war.
Seltsame Doppelmoral.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und habe mehrfach geschrieben, das es nur zwei Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung eines gefangenen Fisches gibt, welche aber auch innerhalb 5 Minuten jedem erklärt sind:
> Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.
> Oder betäuben und abstechen..
> 
> Und dafür willst Du ne Prüfung??



Ja.

Geh nicht immer davon aus, dass dumme Menschen so logisch denken: Kenn ich nicht, also zurück ins Wasser. Das klappt nicht. Nie never nicht. Sieht man doch hier im Board oft genug. Grade aktuell gibt es nen Thread wo einer um Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung bittet. Er hat aber nur Fotos auf denen der Fisch (Döbel) bereits geschuppt in der Küche liegt. Und das passiert trotz Prüfung schon zu oft. Ohne Prüfung wirds hier mit Sicherheit zur Tagesordnung.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen.



Ich bin ja nett und erinnere ihn an sowas. Nicht das er es noch "vergisst".:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Sehr gut, volkerma!


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt keine 70 Seiten durchgelesen, sorry.
> Nur mal ein Beispiel, warum Schulungen/ Prüfungen Sinn machen; an der richtigen Stelle- wohlgemerkt:
> ...


Sollst ja nich alles lesen........"13-14" reicht eigentlich schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Findest du es gut, dass Prüfungs- und Kurslose Newbies ohne die geringste Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen an deinem Gewässer (das deines Vereins), dass du mit viel Mühe und Zeit aufgebaut hast, rumwüten


Nochmal:
Der Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheidet schon heute, wen und wie viele er ans Wasser lässt, ebenso ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.

Was soll da eine gesetzliche Prüfung bringen, wenn das der Bewirschafter heute schon entscheiden kann??

Das ist kein Argument für eine Prüfung!


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Unter 6 PS braucht man keinen Bootsführerschein.
> Unter 10 Grad ist aber ein Bad recht schnell tödlich.
> Solche Dinge sollten angefasst werden!


Richtig, aber sollte man jetz die Fischereischeinprüfung 
abschaffen oder den Bootsführeschein für 6PS (mit Prüfung natürlich) einführen? 

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Gerade gelesen, ich kündige hiermit schon Polemik an:


			
				Stagger Lee schrieb:
			
		

> > Das eigentliche Angeln ist am Anfang komplett einfach und unkompliziert.
> 
> 
> 
> Mhhhh, dann stellt sich mir zwangsläufig dir Frage, warum ich am Anfang so lange nix gefangen hab´?   |bigeyes


Weil Du einen Prüfungskurs besucht hast statt dass Du praktisch angeln warst??

;-)))))


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Der Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheidet schon heute, *wen* und wie viele er ans Wasser lässt, ebenso ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.



Und er kennt alle mit Gewässerkarte persönlich und weis daher ob sie wissen was sie tun? Muss ja ein echter Menschenkenner sein, dieser Gewässerbewirtschafter...

Und jetzt bitte noch ne Antwort auf dieses Post.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, volkerma!


 |kopfkrat
Wird das bootfahren mit 6PS Booten sicherer wenn man die Fischereischeinprüfung abschafft? #c


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nett und erinnere ihn an sowas. Nicht das er es noch "vergisst".:g


 
hat Er schon wieder

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Und er kennt alle mit Gewässerkarte persönlich und weis daher ob sie wissen was sie tun? Muss ja ein echter Menschenkenner sein, dieser Gewässerbewirtschafter...


Wenn er meint, der Gewässerbwirtschafter, dass er nur geprüfte Angler will, braucht er sich nur das Prüfungszeugnis vor der Kartenausgabe zeigen lassen.

Deswegen braucht es aber keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Wird das bootfahren mit 6PS Booten sicherer wenn man die Fischereischeinprüfung abschafft? #c



Nö. Ist nur wieder der Versuch den Wegfall der Prüfung durch Vergleiche mit anderen (unpassenden) Prüfungen zu begründen. Ähnlich Führerscheinprüfung, Kochprüfung und jetzt halt Bootsführerschein. Gähn.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er meint, der Gewässerbwirtschafter, dass er nur geprüfte Angler will, braucht er sich nur das Prüfungszeugnis vor der Kartenausgabe zeigen lassen.
> 
> Deswegen braucht es aber keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung..



Also soll der Gewässerbewirtschafter auch selber bestimmen was und wie geprüft wird? Eigene Prüfung für jedes Gewässer? Wenn die Prüfung freiwillig ist, kann er ja wohl auch bestimmen was denn genau geprüft wird.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus. 
Irgendwas kommt mir hier Spanisch vor. Warum beharren einige so auf eine Prüfung die sowieso nichts bringt. Wer sich ohne Prüfung nicht um Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten schert der schert sich auch mit Prüfung nicht drum. Begreifts doch endlich das es nur eine Maßnahme gibt die Sinn macht. Kontrollen Kontrollen und nochmal Kontrollen und entsprechende Strafen, dann knüppelt keiner mehr einen Fisch ab wenn er sich nicht sicher ist welcher Fisch es ist.
Mir kommt hier eher vor das einige die Anzahl der Angler durch eine Prüfung dezimieren wollen, aber nur ja keine Kontrollen das es einen selbst mit Prüfung nicht erwischt.
Wer denkt ich möchte hier einigen etwas unterstellen liegt völlig richtig.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ katteker:
 Sorry, hat ich überlesen, kommt hiermit nach:


			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und habe mehrfach geschrieben, das es nur zwei Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung eines gefangenen Fisches gibt, welche aber auch innerhalb 5 Minuten jedem erklärt sind:
> ...



Du bringt hier zwei Dinge durcheiander:
Das behandeln der Fische nach dem Fang (wie geschrieben: nur zwei Möglichkeiten) und die Fischbestimmung.

Zur Fischbestimmung gibt es heute zig Möglichkeiten, in Büchern, im Netz, mit Fotos etc...

Die Krux dabei schreibst Du selber:
Man kann es halt riochtig nur in der Praxis und mit Erfahrung lernen (und eben nicht in Kurs und Prüfung).

Der sich dafür interessiert wird es lernen - auch freiwillig.

Wer eh nur Fische einsacken will, der wird die Prüfung machen - und sich nachher nen Scheixx drum scheren..

Das ist ja genau das Problem:
Die Zeit und das Personal wäre besser in vernünftige Kontrollen als in sinnlose gesetzliche Prüfungen investiert.

Das anbieten praxisbezogener und vor allem freiwilliger Kurse zur anglerischen Weiterbildung unterstütze ich jedoch immer!!

Denn nur wers freiwillig macht, nimmts auch ernst und handelt danach - wer zu etwas gezwungen wird, lernt für die Prüfung und vergissts dann wieder..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Also soll der Gewässerbewirtschafter auch selber bestimmen was und wie geprüft wird? Eigene Prüfung für jedes Gewässer?


Die Prüfungen können ja wegen mir beibehalten werden, *nur nicht als gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung.*
Wie oben geschrieben:
Freiwillig find ich klasse.
Noch besser fände ich vernünftige, praxisbezogene Kurse.
Und noch viel besser endlich vernünftige Kontrollen..

Ich bin nur gegen gesetzliche verordnete Zwangsprüfungen mit zweifelhaften, praxisfremden und theorieüberfrachteten Kursen wie bisher..


----------



## volkerm (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Algon,

Fischereiprüfung abschaffen-ja!
Bei der Bootsgeschichte bin ich mir uneins.
Offensichtlich ist Leichtsinn das Problem.
Hätte mich vor 25 Jahren jemand auf solch ein Thema angesprochen, wäre die Antwort wütend und deutlich ausgefallen.
Es geht halt um Verantwortung.
Dieser Grat- auch ein Messer, z,B,- kann eine tödliche Waffe sein.
Ob man aber gesunden Verstand durch Prüfungen ersetzen kann???

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ob man aber gesunden Verstand durch Prüfungen ersetzen kann???


Definitiv:
NEIN!!!


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Irgendwas kommt mir hier Spanisch vor. Warum beharren einige so auf eine Prüfung die sowieso nichts bringt. Wer sich ohne Prüfung nicht um Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten schert der schert sich auch mit Prüfung nicht drum.



Wer nicht, der will nicht. Das stimmt. Wer aber keine Ahnung von Schonzeiten und Fischbestimmung hat, kann sich garnicht an geltende Gesetze halten. Unmöglich.




Lenzibald schrieb:


> Begreifts doch endlich das es nur eine Maßnahme gibt die Sinn macht. Kontrollen Kontrollen und nochmal Kontrollen und entsprechende Strafen, dann knüppelt keiner mehr einen Fisch ab wenn er sich nicht sicher ist welcher Fisch es ist.
> Mir kommt hier eher vor das einige die Anzahl der Angler durch eine Prüfung dezimieren wollen, aber nur ja keine Kontrollen das es einen selbst mit Prüfung nicht erwischt.
> Wer denkt ich möchte hier einigen etwas unterstellen liegt völlig richtig.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Da ich mich angesprochen fühle war ich wohl bestimmt auch gemeint.

Klar wollen einige Angler die Zahl durch Prüfung kurz halten. Dass das dummes Zeug ist hab ich schon oft genug geschrieben. Dass ich deutlich mehr Kontrollen möchte hab ich auch schon oft genug geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wer aber keine Ahnung von Schonzeiten und Fischbestimmung hat, kann sich garnicht an geltende Gesetze halten. Unmöglich.


Stimmt! 
Deswegen stehen auf jeder Angelerlaubnis die fürs Gewässer geltenden Schonzeiten (die an vielen Gewässern auch im gleichen Bundesland unterschiedlich sind). Braucht man also nicht  zu prüfen...

Und zum Thema Fischbestimmung und Prüfung hatte ich Dir auch schon geantwortet:
Zur Fischbestimmung gibt es heute zig Möglichkeiten, in Büchern, im Netz, mit Fotos etc...

Die Krux dabei schreibst Du selber:
Man kann es halt richtig nur in der Praxis und mit Erfahrung lernen (und eben nicht in Kurs und Prüfung).

Der sich dafür interessiert wird es lernen - auch freiwillig.

Wer eh nur Fische einsacken will, der wird die Prüfung machen - und sich nachher nen Scheixx drum scheren - ist dann aber "geprüfter Angler mit richtiger Einstelluing"....

Das ist ja genau das Problem:
Die Zeit und das Personal wäre besser in vernünftige Kontrollen als in sinnlose gesetzliche Prüfungen investiert.

Das anbieten praxisbezogener und vor allem freiwilliger Kurse zur anglerischen Weiterbildung unterstütze ich jedoch immer!!

Denn nur wers freiwillig macht, nimmts auch ernst und handelt danach - wer zu etwas gezwungen wird, lernt für die Prüfung und vergissts dann wieder so schnell wies nur geht..


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wegen Schonzeit und Mindestmaße und noch einiger anderer Bestimmungen muß man sich ja sowieso aneignen ob mit oder ohne Prüfung. Auch die Fischartenbestimmung muß man sich aneignen wenn man einen Fisch entnehmen will da ich mit einer Kontrolle rechnen muß und ich ansonsten eine saftige Strafe und Fischereiverbot bekomme. Aber das klappt nur mit Kontrollen, ich wurde zum Beispiel in den letzten 5 Jahren 1mal kontrolliert. Das ist echt ein Witz klar das dann viele machen was sie wollen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zum Thema Schonzeiten/Prüfung:

Wenn man deswegen eine Prüfung will, dann dürfte kein geprüfter Bayer an der Küste fischen, da er nicht über die Meerforellenschonzeit geprüft wurde.

Und keiner Geprüfter von der Küste in Bayern, da er nicht über die Huchenschonzeit geprüft wurde..

Dass das also kein Argument für die Prüfung sein kann, merkt man schon an so einem eifnachen Beispiel...


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Die Fischerprüfung wurde 1980 wegen einer Kampagne von Tier-Natur-Vogelschützern zur Pflicht.
Scheinbar war dies mit ein Punkt um diese gnädig zu stimmen.

Stellt sich die Frage was passiert bei einer Abschaffung ?
Diese Verbände haben heute noch mehr einfluss als damals...........


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ katteker:
> Sorry, hat ich überlesen, kommt hiermit nach:



Kein Problem.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bringt hier zwei Dinge durcheiander:
> Das behandeln der Fische nach dem Fang (wie geschrieben: nur zwei Möglichkeiten) und die Fischbestimmung.



Die beiden Dinge gehören doch zusammen. Von einem verantwortungsbewussten Angler erwarte ich, dass er alles sofort zurücksetzt was er nicht erkennt. Dieses "nicht erkennen" darf aber nur Ausnahme bleiben und nicht zur Regel werden. Bei einem reinen C&R Angler sehe ich nichtmal das große Problem bei der Bestimmung, da er ja eh alles zurück setzt. Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn jemand auch einen Fisch mitnehmen möchte. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Fischbestimmung gibt es heute zig Möglichkeiten, in Büchern, im Netz, mit Fotos etc...



Um sich zu Hause fortzubilden sehr gut. Am Wasser ist der Erfolgt Zweifelhaft. Dauert zu lange.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Krux dabei schreibst Du selber:
> Man kann es halt riochtig nur in der Praxis und mit Erfahrung lernen (und eben nicht in Kurs und Prüfung).



Nochmal. Keiner wird als perfekter Angler die Prüfung verlassen. Aber wenn er den die (überarbeitete) Prüfung besteht hat er ein solides Grundlagenwissen das er dann durch viel Praxis erweitern kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der sich dafür interessiert wird es lernen - auch freiwillig.



Der eine ja, der andere nein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer eh nur Fische einsacken will, der wird die Prüfung machen - und sich nachher nen Scheixx drum scheren..



Stimmt. Daher unterstütze ich auch die Forderung nach mehr Kontrollen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn nur wers freiwillig macht, nimmts auch ernst und handelt danach - wer zu etwas gezwungen wird, lernt für die Prüfung und vergissts dann wieder..



Wenn man es wirklich lernt, vergisst man es nicht so schnell wieder. Grade die Fische im eigenen Gewässer kann er nach der Prüfung recht sicher Bestimmen. Man merkt sich die Sachen die man wirklich braucht dauerhaft. Das reicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zu all dem nur eines:


> Wenn man es wirklich lernt, vergisst man es nicht so schnell wieder.


Wer sich interessiert, wird auch etwas behalten.

Wer eh be********n will, wer eh ein Drecksack ist gegenüber Natur und Kreatur, der wird das ganz schnell wieder vergessen, damit  wirst Du nicht eines der schwarzen Schafe weniger haben.

Wenn es jedoch erstklassige freiwillige Kurse geben würde, welche die Leute gerne besuchen, weil sie was vernünftiges übers angeln lernen, dann machst Du aus den willigen die besseren Angler.

Die unwilligen machst Du mit keiner Prüfung und keinem Kurs der Welt besser.
Die machen den - und danach was sie wollen.

Wie man heute an fast jedem Gewässer am Verhalten vieler geprüfter Angler (die dann ja die richtige Einstellung haben müssen, sind ja geprüft, war ja auch ein Argument) sehen kann..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schonzeiten/Prüfung:
> 
> Wenn man deswegen eine Prüfung will, dann dürfte kein geprüfter Bayer an der Küste fischen, da er nicht über die Meerforellenschonzeit geprüft wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich brauch keine Prüfung um Schonzeiten auswendig zu lernen. Die kann tatsächlich direkt vor Angelbeginn nachlesen. Ich brauch die Prüfung mit Kurs um überhaupt den Fisch zu identifizieren.


----------



## volkerm (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Leute,

bitte!!

Schreibt hier nicht dauernd so einen Mist rein, der Angelgegnern zupass kommt!

Macht das per PN.

Mehr als genug schwarze Schafe kenne ich auch; aber bitte niemals öffentlich!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und zum Thema Fischbestimmung und Prüfung hatte ich Dir auch schon geantwortet:
Zur Fischbestimmung gibt es heute zig Möglichkeiten, in Büchern, im Netz, mit Fotos etc...

Die Krux dabei schreibst Du selber:
Man kann es halt richtig nur in der Praxis und mit Erfahrung lernen (und eben nicht in Kurs und Prüfung).

Der sich dafür interessiert wird es lernen - auch freiwillig.

Wer eh nur Fische einsacken will, der wird die Prüfung machen - und sich nachher nen Scheixx drum scheren - ist dann aber "geprüfter Angler mit richtiger Einstelluing"....

Das ist ja genau das Problem:
Die Zeit und das Personal wäre besser in vernünftige Kontrollen als in sinnlose gesetzliche Prüfungen investiert.

Das anbieten praxisbezogener und vor allem freiwilliger Kurse zur anglerischen Weiterbildung unterstütze ich jedoch immer!!

Denn nur wers freiwillig macht, nimmts auch ernst und handelt danach - wer zu etwas gezwungen wird, lernt für die Prüfung und vergissts dann wieder so schnell wies nur geht..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Brauchst nicht immer Textpassagen von dir kopieren und in deine neuen Posts einfügen. Ich kann lesen und verstehen.

Ich glaub mit uns beiden wird das hier nichts mehr. Ich denke wir sollten es dabei belassen. Wir drehen uns schon ne Ewigkeit im Kreis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Mehr als genug schwarze Schafe kenne ich auch; aber bitte niemals öffentlich!!!


Doch! 
Öffentlich! 
Und öffentlich dafür stehen, dass solches Saupack strengstens vefolgt und sanktioniert wird!

Und zwar auch und gerade dann, wenn sie eine Prüfung und damit die "richtige Einstellung" haben!!

Die Prüfung ist doch nur das Alibi für viele, um nicht mehr kontrollieren zu müssen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wir drehen uns schon ne Ewigkeit im Kreis.


Klar, Du meinst eine Prüfung macht bessere Angler oder schliesst die Drecksäcke (weitgehend) aus und bist deswegen für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung..

Und genau das glaube ich nicht und bin deswegen gegen solche gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfungen...


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bitte!!
> 
> ...



Die sind clever genug sich ihre Feindbilder selber zu erschaffen. Solche Diskussionen wurden hier schon öfter geführt und werden auch noch geführt werden. 

Und das ist auch gut so!

Sollen die ruhig sehen, dass Angler nicht verklemmte einsame Menschen (mit kurzen Ruten...) sind, die ihre Fische fangen und blutrünstig abschlachten. Es wird diskutiert und bestehendes auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Sone Diskussionen sind absolut notwendig.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, Du meinst eine Prüfung macht bessere Angler oder schliesst die Drecksäcke aus..
> 
> Und genau das glaube ich nicht und bin deswegen gegen solche gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfungen...



Nein!!!!!! #q
Wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben? Ja, die Prüfung macht bessere Angler (nicht Menschen!!!). Nein, sie schließt keine Drecksäcke aus. Das machen nur scharfe Kontrollen. Hab ich aber schon x-mal geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nein, die Prüfung macht keine besseren Angler - auch nochmal.
Das machen nur gute und vernünftige, freiwillige Kurse ohne Zwangsprüfung.

Sonst wird für die Prüfung und nicht fürs Leben/Angeln gelernt..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das machen nur gute und vernünftige Kurse.



Mit anschließender Prüfung#h

Und wir drehen uns, und drehen uns, und drehen uns...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Geil!!
Wir sind hier absolut der gleichen Meinung!!


> Sollen die ruhig sehen, dass Angler nicht verklemmte einsame Menschen (mit kurzen Ruten...) sind, die ihre Fische fangen und blutrünstig abschlachten. Es wird diskutiert und bestehendes auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Sone Diskussionen sind absolut notwendig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hier definitiv nicht



> Mit anschließender Prüfung


Nein, weils dann nicht um den Inhalt sondern um die Prüfung geht.

Ich glaube nicht an solche Prüfungen, wenn es "nur" ums Angeln geht - die macht jeder nebenher, damit er den Schein hat.

Wie beim Autofahren:
Da hat auch die Prüfung und der Kurs nix gebracht, sondern erst der Probeführerschein und verschärfte Sanktionen und Kontrollen..


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geil!!
> Wir sind hier absolut der gleichen Meinung!!




Halleluja! :vik:
Wurd ja auch mal Zeit.|supergri


----------



## seebarsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nein die Prüfung macht keinen guten Angler, sondern zeigt  dem Prüfling was er darf oder besser lassen sollte.


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, weils dann nicht um den Inhalt sondern um die Prüfung geht.



Nicht nur aber auch. Eben der Zwang zuzuhören. Dürfte ja die Interessierten nicht stören. Für die ist die Prüfung dann ja Kindergeburtstag.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal weg. Kann mich erst morgen Abend wieder melden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> sondern zeigt dem Prüfling was er darf oder besser lassen sollte.


Was sich der Interssierte eh selber aneignet, dem Sausack aber eh wurscht ist - mit oder ohne Prüfung..

Gilt hierfür genauso:


> Dürfte ja die Interessierten nicht stören. Für die ist die Prüfung dann ja Kindergeburtstag.


Warum den Interessierten das Leben schwer machen mit einer Prüfung, wenns eh nix bei den Drecksäcken bringt?
Und sich die Interesierten ja auch eh freiwillig und ohne Prüfung fortbilden?


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Nein die Prüfung macht keinen guten Angler, sondern zeigt  dem Prüfling was er darf oder besser lassen sollte.



Wodurch er dann ja ein besserer Angler ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Weils da um Menschenleben und nicht um Fische geht.-.-

Und ich kein Petaner bin, sondern zwischen Menschen und Tieren durchaus unterscheide..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> seebarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein die Prüfung macht keinen guten Angler, sondern zeigt  dem Prüfling was er darf oder besser lassen sollte.
> ...


Nö, eben nicht.
Keiner wird durch eine Prüfung besserer Angler (nur durch Praxis).
Und der Interessierte braucht dazu eh keine Prüfung, der Drecksack macht und vergisst sie..
Seht ihr doch jeden Tag selber am Wasser...


----------



## Rolfhubert (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nabend.
Bin noch einer von den "alten" Anglern #h
Hab erst das angeln mittels Mentor gelernt.
Nach Eintritt in einen Angelverein legte ich dann
auch die Prüfung ab.
Hätte das Geld lieber in Tackle angelegt ,oder zum Schutz
der Neunaugen gespendet #q > sowas von am Thema vorbei (Vorbereitungskurs).
....und ein besserer  Angler bin ich dadurch auch nicht geworden.
Was ich mich frage ; wie haben das nur unsere Väter
geschafft |kopfkrat 

Schönen Abend noch
                    Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Danke - Gut, dass es noch ältere gibt, die sich daran erinnern können, auch ohne Prüfung gute Angler sein zu dürfen..


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - Gut, dass es noch ältere gibt, die sich daran erinnern können, auch ohne Prüfung gute Angler sein zu dürfen..


Ich darf zitieren :
Um Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und Bewohner wurde es immer schlechter.........
Einsömmrige Karpfen mit Rotaugen verwechselt........
Forellen mit Döbel..........
Unterscheidung von Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle war völlig unbekannt...............usw...........

Quelle 

http://www.ig-bruhrain.org/publikationen/praesentationen/Festschrift_25_Jahre_lfv_ba_wue.pdf
Seite 41

Scheinbar waren die damals doch nicht so gut..........


----------



## seebarsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Prüfung bestanden, somit voll für sein Handeln selber Verantwortlich! (hab ich nicht gewust ist nicht mehr)


----------



## Zusser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich wollte ja wirklich nicht mehr.

Thomas, ich habe eine konkrete, ganz einfach Frage an dich, die du bitte nicht polemisch und mit Ausflüchten und Vergleichen, sondern ernsthaft beantworten möchtest:

*Bist du der Meinung, dass Menschen ohne Fachwissen über die Fischbestimmung selbstständig an natürlichen Gewässern angeln sollten?
*
Ich gehe jetzt (ja, ernsthaft!) zum Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung, damit ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Bin zwar spät dran, aber dafür pass ich besonders auf. |rolleyes

Thema übrigens:
Angelruten, Angelrollen, Angelschnüre, Vorfächer - 3 Std.


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> *Bist du der Meinung, dass Menschen ohne Fachwissen über die Fischbestimmung selbstständig an natürlichen Gewässern angeln sollten?*


Was da ungefähr kommt kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen :

*Fachwissen ja.......deswegen ja freiwillige Kurse.
Aber gegen eine Pflicht..........*

Find ich übrigens gut das du da hin gehen willst.#6
Bin mal gespannt auf dein Urteil.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

so, bin auch wieder da.
Habe mir jetzt 6 Seiten reingezogen.
Da ich Thomas seine Beiträge nicht mehr lese, kenne ich ja schon weil überall das gleiche drin steht, war es eig. nicht soviel nachzuholen.|rolleyes
Hier werden immer die schlechten Zustände aufgezählt, die durch Angler mit Prüfung verursacht werden.
Meine Frage.
Wieso glaubt man hier das das durch die Abschaffung der Prüfung besser wird?

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und um noch ne ältere Frage wieder hoch zu holen:
> Findest du es gut, dass Prüfungs- und Kurslose Newbies ohne die geringste Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen an deinem Gewässer (das deines Vereins), dass du mit viel Mühe und Zeit aufgebaut hast, rumwüten. Teure (!) Besatzfische falsch identifizieren und in den Kochtopf hauen. Bedrohte Arten töten und als Köfi nutzen? In den Schonzeiten?




Bleib mal auf´m Teppich. Natürlich kann sowas vorkommen. Es werden Einzelfälle sein, denn im Grunde ist ein unsicherer Mensch mit mangelndem Wissen eher vorsichtig als fahrlässig. 
Es passt mir definitiv nicht, dass hier die Mehrzahl der Menschen als wilde, ungebildete Vandalen hingestellt wird.
Die wenigen charakterlosen Vollhonks, wird man nicht durch eine Prüfung einfangen.
Der überwiegende Rest wird sich nicht so verhalten, dass es nachhaltige Schäden am oder im Gewässer gibt. Wie bei den geprüften Anglern auch. 

Wir sollten in der Diskussion ein Mindestmaß an Realität beibehalten ( insgesamt) sonst wird das ganz absurd.

So, Argumente gegen die Prüfung:

Die Prüfung kostet Geld, z.T. viel Geld, je nach BL. 
Menschen mit Lernschwäche oder schlechten Sprachkenntnissen, sowie der sozial(finanz)schwache Teil unserer Gesellschaft ist von der (legalen) Angelfischerei praktisch ausgeschlossen. Da z.B. den Piloten- oder Jagdschein ins Spiel zu bringen, den sich ja auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Gesellschaft leisten kann, ist sicher nicht angemessen. 
Genausowenig wie die Gleichstellung von Führerschein und Fischereischein. Also lasst uns bitte solche Bezüge vergessen, sie stehen einfach in keinem Verhältnis. 

Gegen die Prüfung, und das ist mein Hauptargument, spricht in allererster Linie die Entfremdung der Menschen von der Natur. 

Ich bin nun wirklich viel in der Natur unterwegs und auch im Naturschutz aktiv. Was man da von dem Durchschnittsbürger zu hören bekommt, ist eine Katastrophe. Das Wissen um, und der Bezug zur Natur, ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Wenn die Gesellschaft das nicht ändert, wird unsere Natur noch schneller und gründlicher kaputtgemacht. Die Menschen müssen unbedingt wieder Nähe zur Natur bekommen um ihr eigenes, das handeln anderer und das Handeln der gesamten Gesellschaft reflektieren zu können. Dazu müssen Hürden abgebaut werden, nicht errichtet. 

Jetzt sagen die Einen: " Das muss man den Menschen halt erklären". Auf die Prüfung bezogen:" Da wird ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen vermittelt, damit die Leute nicht schwere Schäden an der Natur und den Fischen anrichten". 

Bullshit sage ich. 

Mein Vater war ganz sicher ein Mann von gestandenem Charakter. Er hat mir ganz klar gesagt, wie ich mich in der Natur zu verhalten habe, was man tun darf und was nicht. Und Fehlverhalten wurde auch sanktioniert. Und ??? Hab ich ihm das geglaubt ?? Nö. Weil vorgekautes nur ganz temporäre Bedeutung hat. 

Beispiel, hab ich grad gestern noch in einer persönlichen Diskussion erzählt.

Ich durfte als Kind keine Kaulquappen im Einmachglas nach Hause bringen. Macht man nicht, hat der Vater gesagt, die gehen ein. Das Kaulquappen-Grundwissen wurde mir also vermittelt.

Natürlich habe ich trotzdem Kaulquappen gefangen und in Einmachgläser gesperrt und die irgendwo draußen versteckt. Und natürlich sind die eingegangen.
Die ersten nach zwei Tagen, die nächsten nach vier Tagen, dann haben sie schon ne Woche überlebt usw.

Dabei konnte ich, nein wir, denn ich war ja nie alleine unterwegs, erstens lernen, wie man die Biester am Leben erhält. Wir haben also was über die Bedürfnisse und Lebensumstände gelernt. Viel wichtiger aber, wir haben plötzlich gesehen, wie einige Kaulquappen Beine bekommen haben. Erst hinten am Schwanzansatz, dann vorne. Wir haben quasi das Wunder des Entstehens eines Frosches live mitverfolgt. 

Kann man natürlich auch in Büchern lesen, kann man erklärt bekommen.

Was man aber nicht erklärt bekommen kann, was niemand einem vermitteln kann, ist die Erkenntnis daraus. Nämlich die eigene Erkenntnis, dass wir viele dieser kleinen Wunder aus Unwissenheit umgebracht haben. Die Erkenntnis, dass es nicht gut ist, Kaulquappen in Einmachgläser zu sperren. Da hat es klick gemacht in unseren Hirnen, nicht bei der Vermittlung des Grundwissens durch den Vater, und auch nicht bei den gelegentlichen Ohrschellen wegen des Verstoßes gegen das vermittelte Grundwissen. 

So, und das soll jetzt ein nachhaltiger Erfolg sein ?

Nein, der ist ein anderer.

Der nachhaltige Erfolg ist der, dass ich in unserem Tal im Frühjahr eine Gruppe "Naturschützer" bei einem Ortstermin darauf aufmerksam machen konnte, dass sie mit fast jedem Schritt einen der kleinen winzigen Frösche ( nein Kröten) zertreten haben, die vom Wasser weg in den Wald strebten und dabei den Weg überqueren mussten.

Die haben diese kleinen Frösche überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen. Die haben sich an anderer Stelle für Krötentunnel eingesetzt, für Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen während der Krötenwanderung, für das Anlegen von Feuchtbiotopen ( die es bis heute nicht gibt, weils keiner macht). Die hatten das Grundwissen, haben Gottweißwieviele Vorträge besucht, kannten den lateinischen Namen, konnten eine Gelbbauchunke von einer Kreuzkröte unterscheiden ( auch wenn sie die noch nie gesehen hatten).
Und dennoch wussten die nichts, denn sie haben nie Kaulquappen in Einmachgläsern gehalten, haben nie durch eigene Erfahrung ein Bewusstsein entwickelt und sie werden es auch nicht tun, denn sie wissen ja schon alles. 

Und daher weiß ich ganz sicher, dass eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung nicht nur nix nutzt, sondern auch noch kontraproduktiv ist, denn man glaubt ja zu wissen, man ist ja geprüft. 

Und jetzt der Rückschluß zum obigen Zitat.

Ja, ich freue mich über kurslose und ungeprüfte Newbies. Die wissen nix, die sind völlig unvorbereitet, frei von vorgekautem Wissen und *müssen *selbstständig lernen, müssen eigene Bezüge herstellen, Zusammenhänge erkennen und ihr Handeln reflektieren. Tun sie das nicht, ist nach ein paar Tagen Schluss, weil´s ja nix bringt.

Die aber, die dabeibleiben werden ganz sicher Fehler machen, werden Kollateralschäden anrichten, werden den einen oder anderen Untermaßigen verangeln oder irrtümlich abschlagen. Denen wird mal ein Fisch abreißen und sie werden vermutlich auch mal im Überschwang des Fangerfolges einen Fisch mit der Angel aus dem Wasser heben und /oder über den Boden ans Ufer ziehen. 

Ja und ???

Die sind mir tausendmal lieber als die geprüften, unwissend wissenden Prüfungsangler und ich gönne denen jeden Fisch den sie verangeln, verstümmeln oder ungerechtfertigt abschlagen. Deren Fische sind meine getöteten Kaulquappen.
Und deswegen werden weder die Fisch noch die Frösche aussterben. 

Und aus denen wiederum rekrutieren sich diejenigen, die sich später für die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer einsetzen, diejenigen, die die Arbeit machen, die aktiv sind.
Zu meinem Vorteil und zum Vorteil aller. 

Natürlich werden nicht alle einen solchen Lernprozess durchleben. Natürlich werden auch unter den geprüften Angler welche sein, die selbstständig lernen und ein Bewusstsein für die Natur entwickeln. 

Aber: Jeder Mensch der durch die Prüfung abgeschreckt wird, ist ein potentiell Lernfähiger und ein Verlust für ein stärkeres Naturbewusstsein unserer Gesellschaft. 

So, schriftlich nur unvollkommen zu erklären, sehe ich das.


----------



## Zusser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> *[..]*
> Find ich übrigens gut das du da hin gehen willst.#6
> Bin mal gespannt auf dein Urteil.



Mein Urteil: nicht 2,5 Stunden (ohne Pausen), sondern 25 Stunden wären für das Thema Ruten, Schüre und Rollen nötig.
Um den zukünftigen Anglern nur das Nötigste beizubringen.

Es waren 23 Kursteilnehmer da, davon viele, ca. ein  Drittel Jungfischer von denen einige schon seit ein paar Jahren mit dem Jugendfischereischein angeln.
Nur Männer und Buben. Letztes Jahr waren etliche Frauen dabei.

Ja nun, diese Leute hatten (von einige Jungen abgesehen) absolut keinen Plan von Angelruten und -rollen. Das ist nicht übertrieben.
Wozu braucht die Angelrolle ein Bremse? Es dauerte 10 Minuten, bis die meisten eine gewisse Ahnung davon hatte.
Mit Praxisbeispiel: Du bist der Fisch, zieh an der Schnur. Das wurde mehrmals durchgespielt.

Die Hälfte des gehörten werden die meisten sicher in 3 Wochen vergessen haben. Trotzdem wissen sie viel viel mehr als vor dem Kurs. Auf dem sie, Interesse vorausgesetzt, aufbauen können.

Warum die Kapselrolle behandelt wurde ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber sie musste im Kurs behandelt werden, weil es entsprechende Prüfungsfragen gibt. Das hat eine eine viertel Stunde gedauert und viel mehr Verwirrung als Aufklärung hinterlassen hat.
Schade um diese Zeit.

Selbst die 'dümmsten Fragen' hier im Board wären 75% den Teilnehmern dieses heutigen Kursabends gar nicht erst eingefallen. Mangels Vorstellungsvermögen, was es an Angelgeräten gibt.

Also mein Fazit: Die Teilnehmer wissen nach dem Abend nicht viel. Aber viel viel mehr als vor dem Kurs.


----------



## seebarsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wir sehen nun alle wie Tatsachen im eigenem Interesse verfremdet werden.
Angelprüfung contra geltenes Recht, Dioxcin in Lebensmitteln und Gewinn, Bankroten Bauern und Reichen Futtermitteln Betrieben die ja leider Insolwenz anmelden da sie für ihre Verbrechen nicht gerade stehen müssen (Banken, Manager,und andere Schmarotzer!?)aber wen jemand eine Prüfung bestanden hat, hat er auch den Prüfungsstoff gelernt also kennt er die Rechtslage.(Amtlich)


----------



## seebarsch (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das sagt eigentlich alles über diesen Thread aus was gesagt werden muß wird nicht gewollt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> aber wen jemand eine Prüfung bestanden hat, hat er auch den Prüfungsstoff gelernt also kennt er die Rechtslage.(Amtlich)


umnd darf als Angler auch am Wasser alles, selbt wenn er nach Kur und  Prüfung nicht mal in der Lage ist, eine Angel richtig zu montieren-...

Aber er ist ja dann ein vollwertiger, geprüfter Angler mit richtiger Einstellung...
;-))


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber er ist ja dann ein vollwertiger, geprüfter Angler mit richtiger Einstellung...
> ;-))


Ein Angelanfänger bei dem ein Grundwissen geprüft wurde. Worauf er (bei Interesse) sich selbst weiterentwickeln kann, und dessen Einstellung nichts mit dem gelernten zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das eine Prüfung die richtige Einstellung und lernen praxistauglicher Dinge garantiert, das stammt ja nicht von mir sondern von Prüfungsbefürwortern 
;-)))
Ich halte das nach wie vor für falsch - sehe ich jedesmal wenn ich am Wasser bin und sehe, was die "geprüften" da so treiben..

Da ist kein Unterschied zu ungeprüften feststellbar...

Siehe auch als Beispiel das praktische Erlebnis:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das eine Prüfung die richtige Einstellung und lernen praxistauglicher Dinge garantiert, das stammt ja nicht von mir sondern von Prüfungsbefürwortern
> ;-)))
> Ich halte das nach wie vor für falsch - sehe ich jedesmal wenn ich am Wasser bin und sehe, was die "geprüften" da so treiben..
> 
> ...


Es "garantiert" nichts.......aber es versucht zu "vermitteln".
Inwieweit das jeder annimmt, und weiterentwickelt, ist ihm selbst überlassen.......


----------



## locotus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ein Angelanfänger bei dem ein Grundwissen geprüft wurde. Worauf er (bei Interesse) sich selbst weiterentwickeln kann, und dessen Einstellung nichts mit dem gelernten zu tun hat.



Genau die Einstellung wird durch die Prüfung in keinster Weise beeinflusst. Wer angeln will, wird sich informieren und weiterentwickeln. Warum aber den Zugang zu diesem Hobby mit einer Prüfung unnütz erschweren? Wenn ich Fussball spielen will, such ich mir einen Verein, meld mich an und kann trainieren und spielen fertig. Wenn ich Tiere schützen will, geh ich zu PETRA und was da ab und an rauskommt wissen wir auch alle. Muss man da ein Prüfung ablegen um ein Grundwissen, z. Bsp. Tierschutzrecht, nachzuweisen?#c


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fussball spielen will, such ich mir einen Verein, meld mich an und kann trainieren und spielen fertig. Wenn ich Tiere schützen will, geh ich zu PETRA und was da ab und an rauskommt wissen wir auch alle. Muss man da ein Prüfung ablegen um ein Grundwissen, z. Bsp. Tierschutzrecht, nachzuweisen?#c


Gibt es bei deinen genannten Beispielen ein spezielles Gesetz nach dem ich mich richten muss ?


----------



## locotus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Gibt es bei deinen genannten Beispielen ein spezielles Gesetz nach dem ich mich richten muss ?



Nein. Bedeutet das Vorhandensein eines Gesetzes, einer Verordnung, dass dazu auch zwangsweise geprüft werden muss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> allerdings koennte der bis dahin evtl. entstandene Schaden sehr gross sein wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Anzahl der "Gelegenheitsangler" beim Wegfall einer Pruefung steigt.


Was für "Schaden" soll da denn entstehen, wenn eine allgemein als untauglich akzeptierte  gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung wegfällt?

Wer sich nicht interessiert und informiert, wird ja auch im Normalfall keine Fische fangen - kann also auch kein großer "Schaden" entstehen. Weder durch "Wegfang" der Fische noch durch falsches Verhalten...

Wer sich aber interessiert, braucht eh keine Prüfung, denn der wird  sich so informieren, freiwillig Kurse belegen etc..

Für was also ne gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung?


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was für "Schaden" soll da denn entstehen, wenn eine allgemein als untauglich akzeptierte  gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung wegfällt?


Wo steht "allgemein als untauglich akzeptiert" ?
Ich lese hier viele Gründe. Auch einzelne die sie als untauglich bezeichnen......stimmt. Aber woraus schliesst du jetzt "allgemein" ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Es "garantiert" nichts.......aber es versucht zu "vermitteln".
> Inwieweit das jeder annimmt, und weiterentwickelt, ist ihm selbst überlassen.......



Auch das kann man in Frage stellen. Immerhin werden in den Kursen auch " Gesinnungen" vorgebetet. Insbesondere bzgl. Tierschutz. Es lässt sich doch nicht von der Hand weisen, dass ein Prüfling, so er denn die Sache ernst nimmt, auch in gewisser Hinsicht vorgeprägt wird. Das muss nicht in jedem Kurs sein, ist sicher auch abhängig vom jeweiligen BL. 
Aber haben wir hier im Board nicht schon oft genug gelesen, dass frisch gebackene Prüflinge erklären, ihnen wurde im Kurs vermittelt, man dürfe keine Fische zurücksetzen ?

Und dann sind wir bei Deiner Aussage hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3181350&postcount=41

die ich voll unterstütze.

Eine Prüfung oder Kurs wird immer auch die Ansichten des Lehrenden an die Prüflinge vermitteln. Das " Weiterentwickeln" ist damit schon in gewisser Weise vorgegeben.

Das passt auch zu meinem letzten posting hier, wo aber keiner Bezug zu nehmen will. Frage mich, warum?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Nein. Bedeutet das Vorhandensein eines Gesetzes, einer Verordnung, dass dazu auch zwangsweise geprüft werden muss?




Ja klar. Man darf ja auch nicht ohne Prüfung Fahrrad fahren. Schließlich gefährdet man da im Straßenverkehr sich und andere Menschen. 



Oder.....|rolleyes Ach nein, darf man ja doch.


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Nein. Bedeutet das Vorhandensein eines Gesetzes, einer Verordnung, dass dazu auch zwangsweise geprüft werden muss?


Da hast du recht.........aber wenn man sich den Grund anschaut warum unter anderem auch die Prüfung zur Pflicht wurde, kann man es verstehen. Sie war ein Teil eines Massnahmepaketes bei Verhandlungen (Tier-Vogel-Naturschutz), um Angler ein Grundwissen beibringen zu müssen. Wir waren damals schon vielen ein Dorn im Auge. Den Kompromiss sind sie halt vor Jahren eingegangen.........
Jetzt erklär mal den ganzen Schützern das die Prüfung unnötig ist, weil viele Angler sich sowieso wie die Sau benehmen, und sie nach der Prüfung ahnungslos sind.
Einen grösseren Gefallen kann man denen glaube ich nicht tun.

Folge wird wohl eher eine drastische verschärfung sein......


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> BS (Bullshit), so etwas ist nicht abhaengig vom BL, sondern vom Kursleiter und wenn der schlau ist, so wird er sich vor Meinungsmache hueten. Wenn unter gewissen Bedingungen das Zuruecksetzen Gesetz ist, wie z.B. hier in BY, so wird man das wahrscheinlich auch in BY lehren, wobei wohl jeder Kursleiter seine eigene Meinung dazu haben wird aber trotzdem so schlau sein wird, diese nicht an seine Kursteilnehmer weiterzugeben, sonst koennte dies schnell das "Aus" fuer ihn bedeuten.
> Ich wiederhole mich hier gerne auch nochmal: Ueber Sinn und Unsinn dieses Zurucksetzverbots kann man streiten und ich persoenlich bin auch nicht damit einverstanden, aber, es ist nunmal Gesetz. Ich muss es akzeptieren, aber noch lange nicht befolgen. Letztendlich bin ich derjenige der entscheidet welcher Fisch zurueckgeht und welcher nicht.
> 
> Hier werden einfach haltlose Unterstellungen hingerotzt, was ist eigentlich los? gehen euch die Argumente aus?



War der Kaffe heut morgen schlecht ?#h

Wenn Du regelmäßig im Board liest, stößt Du immer wieder auf die erstaunte Frage, wieso der Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde, schließlich habe man in der Prüfung doch gelernt, dass man das nicht darf. Und das nicht nur von Prüflingen in Bayern. 

Ja, und dann darf man auch nicht unterschlagen, dass trotz des Verbotes garantiert die meisten Angler in Bayern, zumindest wenn sie unbeobachtet sind, ein kleines Rotauge zurücksetzen. Richtig so, aber eben gegen das Gesetz.
Also findet doch jeder seinen Weg alleine. Gelernt wird für die Prüfung, danach beginnt das richtige Leben.

Wenn Du glaubst, dass bei Kursen und Prüfungen alles streng neutral abgeht und die Einstellung des Lehrers keinerlei Einfluß hat, ist das ziemlich realitätsfremd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Sie war ein Teil eines Massnahmepaketes bei Verhandlungen (Tier-Vogel-Naturschutz), um Angler ein Grundwissen beibringen zu müssen. Wir waren damals schon vielen ein Dorn im Auge. Den Kompromiss sind sie halt vor Jahren eingegangen.........


Und dass der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF das nicht nur mitgetragen, sondern auch noch unterstützt hat, das war schon der größte Fehler bei der Sache..

Gott sei Dank gibts ja auch einen Anglerverband, der das anders sieht...

Hätte der VDSF damals schon den Schützern und Rechtlern Paroli geboten, statt im vorauseilenden Gehorsam einzuknickne und immer schärfere Regeln uns Restriktionen für Agnler zu fordern, bräucten wir heute über vieles nicht zu diskutieren (Nachtangelverbote, zurücksetzen, Setzkescher etc.)..

Und gerade in den Kursen und Prüfungen wird heute dieser Schützerunfug noch den armen Angelneulingen eingebläut - und genau deswegen bin ich auch so vehement gegen die Prüfungen:
Damit erkennt man an, dass Angeln nur mit Püfung möglich ist und nicht, dass Angeln eigentlich so einfach ist, dass man nicht viel falsch machen kan.

Ausser man will swieso gegen den normaöen Anmstamnd und Respekt verstossen und nur Fische einsacken - und diese Drecksäcke kriegt man mit keiner Prüfung, nur mit schärferen Kontrollen und Sanktionen...

Genau deswegen will ich ja, dass zum einen Personal und Zeit mehr für Kontrollen und weniger für Prüfungen eingesetzt werden.

Und genauso, dass sich auch der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband endlich für Anglerinteressen einsetzt und sich gegen die überzogenen und auch Tiere vermenschlichende Forderungen von Schützern/Rechtlern offensiv wehrt.

Dass das funktioniert und es auch bei Schützern und Rechtlern durchaus vernünftige gibt, zeigt wiederum das Beispiel Brandenburg:
Während sich der dortige VDSF jeder Diskussion um das prüfungfreie Friedfischangeln 
 mit Regierung und Behörden entzogen hat, weil man grundsätzlich dagegen ist, hat der dortige NABU dem sogar ausdrücklich zugestimmt..

Dort ist also der NABU anglerfreundlicher als ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband VDSF...

Es geht also - man muss es nur wollen....


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch das kann man in Frage stellen. Immerhin werden in den Kursen auch " Gesinnungen" vorgebetet. Insbesondere bzgl. Tierschutz. Es lässt sich doch nicht von der Hand weisen, dass ein Prüfling, so er denn die Sache ernst nimmt, auch in gewisser Hinsicht vorgeprägt wird. Das muss nicht in jedem Kurs sein, ist sicher auch abhängig vom jeweiligen BL.
> Aber haben wir hier im Board nicht schon oft genug gelesen, dass frisch gebackene Prüflinge erklären, ihnen wurde im Kurs vermittelt, man dürfe keine Fische zurücksetzen ?
> 
> Und dann sind wir bei Deiner Aussage hier:
> ...


Das halt mal Entnahmepflicht ist, kann ich auch nicht ändern. Und das vor dem Verzehr gewarnt wird heisst ja nicht das ich keine mehr esse. Was hat aber meine Meinung mit dem Stoff zu tun der heute Pflicht ist ?
Sollen sie den Prüflingen sagen :
Es besteht eine Entnahmepflicht. Aber wenn ihr nicht wollt könnt ihr sie ja zurücksetzen. ;+

Welche Ansichten sollte ein Lehrender weitergeben ? Wahrscheinlich die, die im moment Pflicht sind, und nicht solche die er selbst für sinnvoll erachtet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mal den ganzen Schützern das die Prüfung unnötig ist, weil viele Angler sich sowieso wie die Sau benehmen, und sie nach der Prüfung ahnungslos sind.
> Einen grösseren Gefallen kann man denen glaube ich nicht tun.
> 
> Folge wird wohl eher eine drastische verschärfung sein......



Auch hier nochmal.

Durch die Prüfung wird die Bedeutung des Angelns nur unnötig aufgewertet. Kaum eine Sau in der Öffentlichkeit und kaum ein Natur und Tioerschützer interessiert sich wirklich für uns Angler. Die haben ganz andere Dinge auf dem Tisch. Und die paar, die sich gegen Angler wenden, tub das prinzipiell. Geprüft oder ungeprüft spielt dabei keine Rolle. Anger => Böse. 
Ganz einfache Formel.

Unsere größten Gegner sind wir selbst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Welche Ansichten sollte ein Lehrender weitergeben ? Wahrscheinlich die, die im moment Pflicht sind, und nicht solche die er selbst für sinnvoll erachtet.




Genau, und damit werden die zukünftigen Angler in eine vorgedachte Schiene gedrückt. Man muss ja nicht mehr selbst denken, es wird vorgedacht.

Der angehende, geprüfte Angler haut das kleine Rotauge eben tot. Hat er so gelernt und das ist Gesetz. Zu Hause fliegt es halt in den Müll. Schulterzucken. Ist ja nicht meine Verantwortung, das Gesetz will es halt so.

Hier im Board dutzendfach zu lesen, immer wieder. Bloß schreibt keiner, dass das Tierchen auf dem Müll gelandet ist. 
Und wenn, ist das virtueller Suizid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

PS:
Aber auch im von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzebanmd VDSF ändert sich ja was, das muss man zugeben.

Je mehr die alte Betonkopfgarde ausstirbt, die damals dem Schützergedanken gegenüber Anglerinteressen den Vorzug gab (und das ja auch satzungsgemäß verankerte in allen VDSF-Satzungen, Bund wie Land), desto mehr kommt auch der VDSF den Anglern wieder näher.

Das ist aber ein langer und langsamer Prozess, das zeigt ja auch die Fusion.. 
In der 12er-Kommision waren durchaus Leute gerade vom VDSF vertreten, welche dem gemeinsam mit dem DAV erarbeiteten Grundsatzpapier mehr als nur positiv gegenüberstanden.

Dass die alten Betonköppe aus dem Bundes-VDSF dann ihre Leute der 12-Kommision entmachteten um zu verhindern, dass diese anglerfreundlichen Grundsätze in den neuen Verband als Grundlage kommen, dafür können die Vernünftigen im VDSF nur insofern etwas, als dass sie die alte Garde immer wieder wählen.. 

Mit der Zeit, wenn die Landesfischereigesetze sich ändern - im Süden immer mer Restriktionen für Angler, im Osten immer weniger, im Norden mal so mal so - desto mehr werden Angler merken, dass es eben auch anders und besser geht.

Schade ist nur, dass es soviel Zeit brauchen wird - aber daher freue ich mich auch wirklich über solche Diskussionen wie hier:
Es ist schlicht an der Zeit, dass sich die Angler selber bewegen, um alte Denkmuster und Betonköppe über Bord zu werfen..

Ob es beim Nachtangeln ist, beim Setzkescher, beim zurücksetzen oder eben bei der Prüfung wie hier...


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF das nicht nur mitgetragen, sondern auch noch unterstützt hat, das war schon der größte Fehler bei der Sache..
> 
> Gott sei Dank gibts ja auch einen Anglerverband, der das anders sieht...
> 
> ...


Das heisst für mich das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen. Prüfung abschaffen ohne einen starken Verband im Rücken, und ohne schärfere Kontrollen. (so wie es jetzt halt mal ist)
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sich erst um die anderen Punkte zu kümmern ?


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal.
> 
> Durch die Prüfung wird die Bedeutung des Angelns nur unnötig aufgewertet. Kaum eine Sau in der Öffentlichkeit und kaum ein Natur und Tioerschützer interessiert sich wirklich für uns Angler. Die haben ganz andere Dinge auf dem Tisch. Und die paar, die sich gegen Angler wenden, tub das prinzipiell. Geprüft oder ungeprüft spielt dabei keine Rolle. Anger => Böse.
> Ganz einfache Formel.
> ...



Und warum wollten die uns dann schon in den 80gern abschaffen ? Damals war die Natur-Tierschutzlobby doch lange nicht so gross wie heute.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Das heisst für mich das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen. Prüfung abschaffen ohne einen starken Verband im Rücken, und ohne schärfere Kontrollen. (so wie es jetzt halt mal ist)
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sich erst um die anderen Punkte zu kümmern ?



Änderungen im Verband kann man nur über den Druck der Mitglieder erreichen. Um etwas zu verändern muss erst mal die Notwendigkeit einer Änderung in den Köpfen der Basis sein, und der Wille, das auch umzusetzen. Also ist der Ansatz schon richtig. Aber die Prüfung ist nur einer, ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Das heisst für mich das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen. Prüfung abschaffen ohne einen starken Verband im Rücken, und ohne schärfere Kontrollen. (so wie es jetzt halt mal ist)
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sich erst um die anderen Punkte zu kümmern ?



Der wichtigste Punkt:
Ein starker, anglerfreundlicher Anglerverband statt eines von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbandes.

Das wird ja ausgiebigst in den entsprechenden Threads zur Fusion diskutiert.

Da aber - wie so oft in Politik und Gesellschaft - alles mit allem irgendwie zusammenhängt, kann man das oft nicht abtrennen.

Siehe auch Prüfung:
Wurde eingeführt aus (durchaus berechtigter Angst) vor den Schützern.
Eben vom/mit VDSF..

Die Entscheidung war damas zwar verständlich, aber eben falsch und kontraproduktiv, da man damit den Angelgegenern nur die Munition in die Hände gab.

Und aus diesen vom VDSF akzeptierten "Schützergedanken" heraus war die Einführung der Prüfung ja nur  der erste Schritt - nachdem das akzeptiert wurde und der Anglerschaft (auch und gerade über Kurse/Prüfungen)  eingeimpft (wir sind zuerst mal Schützer, dann erst Angler), kamen die anderen Dinge alle dazu:
Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc..

Wer das also ändern will, muss da ansetzen, wo es dan Anfang nahm:
An falscher Verbandspolitik, die mit Einführung der gesetzlichen Prüfungen als erstem Punkt das Verhängnis einleitete...

Warum wohl sind es gerade die Grünen, welche bei unseren Nachfragen heute noch für möglichst strenge Prüfungen und immer mehr Restriktionen sind (wie auch der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF), und warum sind es andere Parteien (speziell Linke, SPD, FDP), die da deutlich anglerfreundlicher und für weniger Restriktionen sind als selbst der VDSF?

Weil die Klientel der Grünen sich eben aus einem Großteil bekennender Anglerfeinde rekrutiert - und die Forderungen dieser Anglerfeinde werden von manchen Anglern und "Angler"verbänden dann auch noch untestützt..


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Aber auch im von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzebanmd VDSF ändert sich ja was, das muss man zugeben.
> 
> Je mehr die alte Betonkopfgarde ausstirbt, die damals dem Schützergedanken gegenüber Anglerinteressen den Vorzug gab (und das ja auch satzungsgemäß verankerte in allen VDSF-Satzungen, Bund wie Land), desto mehr kommt auch der VDSF den Anglern wieder näher.
> ...


Aber du siehst doch bestimmt selbst ein, das der kleine Normalo Durchschnittsangler da dran  gar nichts ändern kann. Er kann nur das Bild eines verantwortungsvoll Handelnden weitergeben, und sich tunlichst an die Vorschriften halten. Unsere eigene Meinung ist doch gar nicht gefragt.
Was die Betonköppe treiben, darauf haben wir doch gar keinen Einfluss..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Aber du siehst doch bestimmt selbst ein, das der kleine Normalo Durchschnittsangler da dran gar nichts ändern kann.


*FALSCH!!!
NUR DER KANN WAS ÄNDERN!!*
Denn der "kleine Normalo" wählt seine Vereinsvorstände, aus denen wiederum die Verbandsvertreter gewählt werden.

Und nur wenn da endlich die alten Betonköppe wegkommen (sei es durch aussterben oder durch  Wahlen) wird sich da positiv was für uns "Normalo"Angler ändern!

Und genau deswegen bin ich ja so froh um solche Diskussionen - auch wenn sie hart gefüht werden!

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich wirklich nochmal bei den Diskutanten bedanken, da das hier trotz gegensätzlicher Meinungen und Emotionen in meist überwiegend wirklich vernünftigem Ton abläuft.
DANKE!!!!!*​


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und warum wollten die uns dann schon in den 80gern abschaffen ? Damals war die Natur-Tierschutzlobby doch lange nicht so gross wie heute.




Wie schon geschrieben, wir selbst sind unser größter Gegner.

Die älteren unter uns, die sich damals schon ein wenig für Angelpolitik interessiert haben wissen, dass es nicht die Tierschützer waren, sondern der VdSF, der Tierschutz als großes Argument in die Anglerschaft getragen hat.

Unvergessen Oberstaatsanwalt Herrmann Drosse´, der sich auch juristisch gegen Angler engagiert hat. Als VdSF Funktionär. 

Hätte der VdSF damals Stellung für die Angler eingenommen, würden wir heute nicht über sowas diskutieren.


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *FALSCH!!!
> NUR DER KANN WAS ÄNDERN!!*
> Denn der "kleine Normalo" wählt seine Vereinsvorstände, aus denen wiederum die Verbandsvertreter gewählt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich bin in keinem Verein. 
Die meisten die ich kenne sind Vereinslose, die sich die Rhein oder Neckarkarte holen. Anfänger sind bei einem Verein eigentlich bestens aufgehoben. Als ich noch im Verein war, konnte ich als Anfänger viel von den Alten lernen.
Was ich damit sagen will :
Nehmen wir mal an die Prüfung fällt weg. Ich glaube nicht, das jemand der dann das Angeln mal ausprobieren möchte gleich in einen Verein geht. Der grosse...grosse Teil wird sich doch nur eine Karte holen.
Im Verein mit eigenem Wasser, wäre es kein Problem auf die Prüfung für mal so zum probieren zu verzichten. Dafür kann man z.B. Schnuppertage machen. So bin ich als 10Jähriger auch zum Angeln gekommen.
Aber an öffentlichen Gewässern hat man keinen von denen im Blick. Da halte ich es für wenig sinnvoll.

Die Mehrheit der "Schnupperer"  wird also mit Verein und Verband sowieso nichts zu tun haben...........


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich bin in keinem Verein.
> Die meisten die ich kenne sind Vereinslose, die sich die Rhein oder Neckarkarte holen. Anfänger sind bei einem Verein eigentlich bestens aufgehoben. Als ich noch im Verein war, konnte ich als Anfänger viel von den Alten lernen.
> Was ich damit sagen will :
> Nehmen wir mal an die Prüfung fällt weg. Ich glaube nicht, das jemand der dann das Angeln mal ausprobieren möchte gleich in einen Verein geht. Der grosse...grosse Teil wird sich doch nur eine Karte holen.
> ...



dies wird regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.
die meisten gehen doch in einen verein wegen der gewässer und/oder der damit finanziell oft viel günstigeren erlaubnisscheine.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dies wird regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.
> die meisten gehen doch in einen verein wegen der gewässer und/oder der damit finanziell oft viel günstigeren erlaubnisscheine.
> 
> antonio


Wieso günstigere Erlaubnisscheine ?
Ein gängiges Bsp.
Aufnahmegebühr 200€
Jahresbeitrag 40€
Arbeitsstunden

Dafür gibts dann ermässigt für 40€ die Rheinkarte, für die ein Vereinsloser 80€ bezahlt...........Tageskarten nicht mal berücksichtigt.


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau, und damit werden die zukünftigen Angler in eine vorgedachte Schiene gedrückt. Man muss ja nicht mehr selbst denken, es wird vorgedacht.
> 
> Der angehende, geprüfte Angler haut das kleine Rotauge eben tot. Hat er so gelernt und das ist Gesetz. Zu Hause fliegt es halt in den Müll. Schulterzucken. Ist ja nicht meine Verantwortung, das Gesetz will es halt so.
> 
> ...


 

Wofür eigentlich noch einen Angelschein ? 

In MV geht das alles ohne !

da geht alles nur um Geld, da können Leute angeln
ohne Vorkenntnisse ohne alles . 

http://www.lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html


Toll warum habe ich damals eigentlich gerlernt ?;+


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Der zeitlich befristete Fischereischein wird dem Antragsteller für einen Zeitraum von *bis zu 28 Tagen* erteilt und kann bei Vorlage der Erstausstellung im Kalenderjahr (auch mehrfach) verlängert werden. Antragsteller können Bürger anderer Staaten, anderer Bundesländer und auch Bürger aus dem Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sein.


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wieso günstigere Erlaubnisscheine ?
> Ein gängiges Bsp.
> Aufnahmegebühr 200€
> Jahresbeitrag 40€
> ...



ich sagte regional sehr unterschiedlich.
und ob du es glaubst oder nicht es gibt sogar gegenden, wo man ohne verein fast keine chance hat an ein gewässer zu kommen.
hier jetzt einzelbeispiele herauszupicken bringt gar nix.
ich kenne hier gewässer wo du als "freier" angler über das doppelte für nen erlaubnischein bezahlst.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> Toll warum habe ich damals eigentlich gerlernt ?;+


Um keinen "zeitlich begrenzten" Fischereischein zu haben ?


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Um keinen "zeitlich begrenzten" Fischereischein zu haben ?



zeitlich begrenzte(mit prüfung) gibt es fast überall.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> ich sagte regional sehr unterschiedlich.
> und ob du es glaubst oder nicht es gibt sogar gegenden, wo man ohne verein fast keine chance hat an ein gewässer zu kommen.
> hier jetzt einzelbeispiele herauszupicken bringt gar nix.
> ich kenne hier gewässer wo du als "freier" angler über das doppelte für nen erlaubnischein bezahlst.
> ...



Glaub ich ja 
Hier bezahlen wir ja auch über das Doppelte als Vereinslose.
Aber zum ausprobieren wäre mir gerade das Doppelte lieber als Aufnahmegebühr, Jahresbeitrag und zu leistende Arbeitsstunden.........ohne zu wissen ob ich lange Spass dran hab. Zumal ich fast überall noch günstige Tageskarten bekomm. Ich denke mal das dies eher die Regel ist......
Für was würdest du dich entscheiden ?

Gegenden wo ich als Vereinsloser keine Chance habe an eine Karte zu kommen werden wohl eher die Ausname sein.
Aber kein Thema..........glaub ich schon.


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> zeitlich begrenzte(mit prüfung) gibt es fast überall.
> 
> antonio


Mit zeitlich begrenzt meinte ich eher immer wieder verlängerbar und in ganz D gültig........


----------



## TioZ (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das krasse an dem Tourischein in MV ist, das du ihn nur bekommst, wenn du nicht aus MV bist.. die Regelungen sind teilweise schon sehr fragwürdig.

Aber dort zeigt sich, was gute Lobbyarbeit wert ist.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Das krasse an dem Tourischein in MV ist, das du ihn nur bekommst, wenn du nicht aus MV bist.. die Regelungen sind teilweise schon sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Aber dort zeigt sich, was gute Lobbyarbeit wert ist.
> 
> ...


Einheimische bringen ja auch kein Geld für die Touristikabhängigen..........


----------



## Hecht02 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Eine so qualifizierte Prüfung wie bei den Jägern, brauchen wir nicht. 
Es würde schon reichen wenn man die Prüfung abändern würde. Keine sog. Multible Choice bzw nicht nur vorgegebene Antworten, wo man nur noch ankreuzen muß.
Sondern richtig sein Erworbenes Wissen Handschriftlich und Mündlich wiedergibt. Das würde schon einige Möchtegern  Petrijünger aussieben. 
Die Prüfung müßte natürlich in unserer Deutschen Amtsprache ohne Dolmetcher abgelegt werden.|bla:


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Hecht02 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Prüfung müßte natürlich in unserer Deutschen Amtsprache ohne Dolmetcher abgelegt werden.



Und natürlich in korrekter Rechtschreibung.

kein AB, kein angelnder Hecht02 |bla: 

üble scherze, mein lieber...


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

der einzige unterschied ist die deutschlandweite gültigkeit, dies ist aber der unterschiedlichen landesgesetzgebung geschuldet.
und ob ich nun verlängere oder neu kaufe, das ist das selbe.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> Und natürlich in korrekter Rechtschreibung.
> 
> kein AB, kein angelnder Hecht02 |bla:
> 
> üble scherze, mein lieber...


Ich glaube er meinte eher keinen Lateinischen Schnickschnack, sondern mit deutscher Amtssprache.........


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Das krasse an dem Tourischein in MV ist, das du ihn nur bekommst, wenn du nicht aus MV bist.. die Regelungen sind teilweise schon sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Aber dort zeigt sich, was gute Lobbyarbeit wert ist.
> 
> ...


Hab grade gelesen das den auch Bürger aus MV bekommen ;+


----------



## Hecht02 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

***JOSE***

Bei meiner Prüfung und bei der meiner Frau, habe schon erlebt, das angefragt wurde, ob die Prüfungsfragen auch in anderen Sprachen gibt. Oder bei der Prüfung statt nur eine Person in der mündlichen Prüfung, zwei ins Zimmer hineingingen, kurz gesagt mit Dolmetcher(wer weiss, ob der Dolmetcher nicht nur übersetzt hat, sondern die Prüfungsfragen selbst beantwortet hat?

Na ja, ich würde mir Notfalls ein Rechtschreibduden mitnehmen, ich weiß ja wie man darin Nachschlägt!|bla:


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Hecht02 schrieb:


> wer weiss, ob der Dolmetcher nicht nur übersetzt hat, sondern die Prüfungsfragen selbst beantwortet hat?



der ist gut


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Hab grade gelesen das den auch Bürger aus MV bekommen ;+



so isses und hier in thüringen ists genauso, deswegen wurde er ja auch "umbenannt" von touristenschein in vierteljahresschein.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Das krasse an dem Tourischein in MV ist, das du ihn nur bekommst, wenn du nicht aus MV bist.. die Regelungen sind teilweise schon sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Aber dort zeigt sich, was gute Lobbyarbeit wert ist.
> 
> ...


Stimmt nicht mehr. Schon seid 2009/2010 bekommen auch MV-Bewohner diesen Schein.


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Hecht02 schrieb:


> ***JOSE***
> 
> Bei meiner Prüfung und bei der meiner Frau, habe schon erlebt, das angefragt wurde, ob die Prüfungsfragen auch in anderen Sprachen gibt. Oder bei der Prüfung statt nur eine Person in der mündlichen Prüfung, zwei ins Zimmer hineingingen, kurz gesagt mit Dolmetcher(wer weiss, ob der Dolmetcher nicht nur übersetzt hat, sondern die Prüfungsfragen selbst beantwortet hat?
> 
> Na ja, ich würde mir Notfalls ein Rechtschreibduden mitnehmen, ich weiß ja wie man darin Nachschlägt!|bla:


#q#q............|peinlich


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

fast, man kauft den vierteljahresschein. dieser ist in thüringen bis auf die zeitliche begrenzung dann gleich dem fischereischein.
dann kauft man sich nen erlaubnisschein und kann  angeln.

antonio


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

büdde büdde.

antonio#h


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

den schein gibts auf den gemeinden, also dort, wo es die "normalen" fischereischeine auch gibt(meist ordnungsamt).
und dann alles weitere wie mit "normalem" fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> fast, man kauft den vierteljahresschein. dieser ist in thüringen bis auf die zeitliche begrenzung dann gleich dem fischereischein.
> dann kauft man sich nen erlaubnisschein und kann  angeln.
> 
> antonio


Kurze Frage.......
Ist der dann uneingeschränkt mit den selben Rechten (Raubfisch, 2 Angeln, Nachtangeln....) versehen ?


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.......
> Ist der dann uneingeschränkt mit den selben Rechten (Raubfisch, 2 Angeln, Nachtangeln....) versehen ?



das kommt auf den erlaubnisscheinherausgeber bzw. dessen regelungen an,aber per gesetz oder verordnung keinerlei einschränkungen.
also der gewässerbewirtschafter/pächter usw. bestimmt.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> das kommt auf den erlaubnisscheinherausgeber bzw. dessen regelungen an,aber per gesetz oder verordnung keinerlei einschränkungen.
> also der gewässerbewirtschafter/pächter usw. bestimmt.
> 
> antonio


Aha.........danke #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und so ists auch richtig:
Statt gesetztlicher Einschränkungen Eigenverantwortung - beim Angler wie beim Gewässerbewirtschafter..


----------



## Stichling78 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Hecht02 schrieb:


> ***JOSE***
> 
> Bei meiner Prüfung und bei der meiner Frau, habe schon erlebt, das angefragt wurde, ob die Prüfungsfragen auch in anderen Sprachen gibt. Oder bei der Prüfung statt nur eine Person in der mündlichen Prüfung, zwei ins Zimmer hineingingen, kurz gesagt mit Dolmetcher(wer weiss, ob der Dolmetcher nicht nur übersetzt hat, sondern die Prüfungsfragen selbst beantwortet hat?
> 
> Na ja, ich würde mir Notfalls ein Rechtschreibduden mitnehmen, ich weiß ja wie man darin Nachschlägt!|bla:






Soweit Ich weiß, sind Dolmetscher in Hessen nicht mehr erlaubt. 
Haben wohl einige für Ihren Kunden die Prüfung beantwortet.#d


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mein Urteil: nicht 2,5 Stunden (ohne Pausen), sondern 25 Stunden wären für das Thema Ruten, Schüre und Rollen nötig.
> Um den zukünftigen Anglern nur das Nötigste beizubringen.



mir steht der Angstschweiß auf der Stirn.25h für Gerät&Co. |kopfkrat
Dann noch Fisch/Gewässerkunde,Schonzeiten etc.
Wieviele Stunden würde so ein umfassender Kurs denn dauern?

Für mich als Berufspendler käme da nur der Jahresurlaub in Frage(ich hoffe der für ein Jahr reicht )?

Mein Tipp:   http://www.amazon.de/Angeln-f%C3%BCr-Einsteiger/dp/B0007PLFTS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295116287&sr=8-2 und ab ans Wasser,ohne Prüfung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Und hier nochmal mein Tip für alle die Prüfungsangst haben oder einfach keine Prüfung machen wollen. Erlaubnisschein wird übrigens auch nicht benötigt



Gab es damals noch nicht. 
Ich war ca.12 Jahre alt,es war DDR(denen hat man ja wirklich nicht viel selbst zugemutet |supergri)?

Also rein in den Angelverein...und dann locker angeln gehen...nach einem Jahr dann die Raubfischprüfung,und gut war!

Sind wir wirklich so viel schlechter geworden. #d

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht mehr. Schon seid 2009/2010 bekommen auch MV-Bewohner diesen Schein.


 
Stimmt für alle ! 

Man könnte das jetzt sogar noch auf die Spitze 
treiben als Angler aus MV.
man nehme an man möchte dort oft angeln an der Ostsee.
Wie Ihr alle gelernt habt gibt es dort den meisten
Fisch im Herbst und im Frühjahr.
Also kauft man sich eine Angeltouristen Schein +
Jahreskarte Ostsee und verlängert vielleicht noch einmal.

So wenn Du dann das alles zusammenrechnet, wirst 
du feststellen, ups das ist ja billiger als Fischereischein.
Da Du da ja auch deine Ostseekarte brauchst.
Dann mußt Du noch Vereinsmitglied Beiträge bezahlen,
vielleicht noch Arbeitsstunden im Verein, und 
Jugendarbeit für die Jüngsten unter uns .

So nun am Ende was bringt mir der Fischerreischein ?;+

Stimmt nur Ausgaben und Geld.|kopfkrat

Gut die Leute die nicht an der Küste wohnen die denken
darüber anders. |rolleyes  

Oder habe ich da falsch gedacht, was meint Ihr dazu ? 

LG Andrea


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Weitere Beweise für die Sinnlosigkeit der Fischerprüfung findet man übrigens zu Hauf im aktuellen Kormoranthread. 

Mir graust es bei dem Gedanken, dass der Eine oder Andere dort einen Anfänger in die Angelei einweisen soll, wie es ja vorgeschlagen wurde. Welches Wissen, welche Einstellung würde da vermittelt ??


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir graust es bei dem Gedanken, dass der Eine oder Andere dort einen Anfänger in die Angelei einweisen soll, wie es ja vorgeschlagen wurde. Welches Wissen, welche Einstellung würde da vermittelt ??


Also Prüfung (oder auch eine evtl. Einweisung) abschaffen, damit die Neuen nicht so schlecht werden wie die jetzigen geprüften Angler.
was hast nur für eine Meinung über Deine Kollegen.#d
Hatt man Dich im Verein geärgert oder rausgeschmissen, das Du hier sowas erzählst.#c

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nö, hat man nicht. Ich habe auch keine schlechte Meinung über die Kollegen, sondern über deren (einiger) Wissenstand und (vor allem) Einstellung zur Natur. Und das wiederum zeigt mir, wie vollkommen sinnlos die Prüfung ist. 

Kannst hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3196193&postcount=759

ja nochmal nachlesen was und wie ich das meine.


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, hat man nicht. Ich habe auch keine schlechte Meinung über die Kollegen, sondern über deren (einiger) Wissenstand und (vor allem) Einstellung zur Natur. Und das wiederum zeigt mir, wie vollkommen sinnlos die Prüfung ist.



Evtl. sagt den "newbies ohne Prüfung" aber auch keiner das man den Vogel nicht bejagen darf?
Evtl. hätte sie aber ein "geprüfter Angler" der der Seite des Lichtes dient, was anderes erzählt.#c
Evtl. kommen sie ja selber auf dumme gedanken.


----------



## andyblub (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Welche Chancen rechnen sich die Abschaffungsbefürworter eigentlich aus, dies umzusetzen? Meiner Ansicht nach ist das aktuell nicht machbar, denn einer der vorgehaltenen Gründe für die Prüfung ist ja die Sicherheit für Angler, Mitmenschen und Fische bedingt durch mehr Kompetenz. Unabhängig davon, ob dies nun stimmt oder nicht, darauf will ich nicht hinaus. Aber der Punkt ist, die Prüfung vermittelt zumindest den Anschein sie erfülle u.A. einen Sicherheitsaspekt - sowas aus der Welt zu räumen und zum Altstand zurückzukehren halte ich nicht für möglich. Dafür geht es uns in Deutschland schlicht viel zu gut (wäre dem nicht so, hätte man keine Zeit/Ressourcen sich mit solchen Lapalien aufzuhalten).
Die Älteren werden sich ja noch erinnern, es gab Zeiten
- da konntet ihr ohne Helm Motorrad fahren
- für's Mofa war kein Schein notwendig
- "Helme für's Fahrradfahren?!"
- Anschnallen im Auto war nur etwas für Weicheier
- konnte man alkoholbedingt nicht mehr gerade laufen, nahm man eben das Auto

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es Ralle, der sarkastisch einwarf, dass man für's Radeln keinen Führerschein benötige, obwohl man am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt. Von einer Freundin (Grundschullehrerin) hörte ich neulich, dass Kinder mittlerweile in ihren Schulen eine Art Fahrradführerschein machen, solange sie diesen nicht haben, dürfen sie nicht alleine zur Schule fahren. Das Ganze hat natürlich noch nichts juristisch abgesegnetes, aber in einigen Jahren wird auch das vielleicht kommen. Und wer weiß, ggf. gibt's dann eines Tages europaweit Fahrradfahrscheine (natürlich obsolet falls PKW-Führerschein vorhanden) inkl. Nummernschildern, Zulassungen und Abzocke. Naja, jedenfalls sieht es doch so aus, dass solche Regelungen gerne eingeführt werden (wie gesagt, sinnvoll oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten), aber sie nur unglaublich schwer wieder abzuwerfen sind, wenn sie denn vermeintlich der Sicherheit dienen.

Kennt irgendjemand ein Beispiel von einem eingeführten bürokratischen Prozess, der in diese Sicherheitsrichtung tendierte und anschließend wieder abgeschafft wurde?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



andyblub schrieb:


> Kennt irgendjemand ein Beispiel von einem eingeführten bürokratischen Prozess, der in diese Sicherheitsrichtung tendierte und anschließend wieder abgeschafft wurde?



Einfach wird das sicher nicht. Aber für unmöglich halte ich es auch nicht. 
Das die Prüfung aber wackelt, sieht man an den Touristenscheinen in einigen BL. 
Die Prüfung scheint zumindest dort nicht mehr als zwingende Voraussetzung zum fischen zu gelten. 

Der Sicherheitsaspekt, naja, da ist Brötchenschmieren oder Fußballspielen sicher gefährlicher. Hab ich auch bisher noch nie als ernstzunehmendes Argument gehört.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin moin,



> Das die Prüfung aber wackelt, sieht man an den Touristenscheinen in einigen BL.
> Die Prüfung scheint zumindest dort nicht mehr als zwingende Voraussetzung zum fischen zu gelten.


Nun ja , zumindest hier in MV stand nicht die Erleichterung des Angelzuganges im Vordergrund. Mann wollte schlicht und einfach Touris hier halten bzw anlocken. Der Schein hat nicht von ungefähr seinen Namen.

Anfänglich gab es häftige Diskussionen. Lustigerweise spielten Tierschützer o. Rechtler dabei eher eine Nebenrolle. Vielmehr waren es die Angelverbände sowie andere Fischereirechtinhaber die dagegen Sturm liefen und den Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes voraus sagten..... In den Medien gab es Zunder - aber kräftig.

Aber wie das nun mal so ist im Leben , jeder unterliegt gewissen Zwängen. Und die Politik verfügt über gewisse Druckmittel.
Alst erstes knickten die komerziellen - die Berufsfischer ein.. Die leben ja auch vom Angektuorismus.... Die Angelverbände dagen blieben zumindest ein Jahr alng "standhaft". Daraufhin beschränkten die komerziellen den Zugang ihrer Gewässer für die Verbände dermaßen das auch diese nachgaben.

Tja und wie sind nun die Auswirkungen? Der befürchtete Einfall von Horden in ballonseide gehüllten Fischfrevler blieb aus. Gut so .....Das nun sämtliche Angelstellen rund um die Uhr besetzt waren - ebenso. Gut bei der Menge an Gewässern kein Wunder. Von erhöten Angeldruck keine Spur............
Lediglich in den Touristischen Hochburgen ist ein Zulauf zu verzeichnen. Insbesondere dabei *AUF* den Gewässern. An den Verbandsgewässern sind die Auwirkungen fast gegen NULL zu verzeichen.

Mein Fazit:
Der Tourischein hier in MV dient , mit den mir bekannten Hintergründen , nun nicht grade als Beweis von Sinn oder Unsinn der Fischereinscheinprüfung.
Mir pers. reicht es das ich sehe das es funktioniert.......


----------



## Stichling78 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus,

Also für mich wahr der Tourischein eine Klasse Sache.

Hatte noch 3 monat bevor meine Prüfungskurse anfingen und wollte mit einem Kumpel (hat den Schein) einen Angelurlaub Starten.
Hätten wohl ins Ausland fahren müssen.  
Durch den TS konnt ich einen Schönen Angelurlaub in MV (Müritz) erleben.
Wahr auch recht Günstig.

Und für die Region ist Tourismus schon wichtig denke ich.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## opgatze (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Leute,
denkt ihr auch mal an die kleinen Vereine, die sich durch Mitgliederbeiträge finanzieren. 600€ Fischereischein, 200€ Aufnahmegebühr, 100€ Jahresbeitrag und das für jedes neue Mitglied? Was denkt ihr wie lange kleine Vereine bestehen? Ottonormalverdiener kann sich dieses Hobby dann nicht mehr leisten. Er kann nur noch beim Angeln zuschauen.


----------



## Parasol (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



opgatze schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> denkt ihr auch mal an die kleinen Vereine, die sich durch Mitgliederbeiträge finanzieren. 600€ Fischereischein, 200€ Aufnahmegebühr, 100€ Jahresbeitrag und das für jedes neue Mitglied? Was denkt ihr wie lange kleine Vereine bestehen? Ottonormalverdiener kann sich dieses Hobby dann nicht mehr leisten. Er kann nur noch beim Angeln zuschauen.



sehr schlechter Vergleich! Ich beispielsweise bin Einzelmitglied beim Fischereiverband (freiwillig) für 19,-- €/jährlich und bezahle für die Jahreskarte an 11km Flußstrecke beidseitig 60,-- €. Da muss wirklich keiner beim Angel zuschauen,


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*

Kopiert aus der Gebührendiskussion

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208065




Donnergugi schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht das jetzt über das Thema hinaus:
> 
> Also ich musste letztes Jahr für meinen Fischereischein etwa 130 Euro Lehrgangsgebühr und 30 Euro für die Prüfung bezahlen. Dann bin ich zum Amt und hab mir für 68 Euro ein 10 Jahresfischereischein ausstellen lassen. Macht zusammen 228 Euro.
> Bearbeitungsgebühren hin oder her. Ich finde 228 Euro (abgesehen von den Erlaubnisscheinen für die Gewässer) nicht viel für ein so schönes Hobby. Betrachtet man mal die Kosten für einen Jagdschein oder die Kosten für andere Hobbys, dann find ich das noch lange in Ordnung (auch wenn ich als Student kein geregeltes Einkommen habe). Jetzt hab ich erstmal für 10 Jahre Ruhe und wenn ich soweit bin tut mir dann die Verlängerung im Geldbeutel auch nicht mehr so weh. Bearbeitungsgebühren hin oder her. Hauptsache man kann das Hobby ausüben. :m



228 € sind ja wirklich nicht viel.

Ich meine, man hat zwar damit weder eine Angel, noch irgendwelches Zubehör, noch einen Erlaubnisschein oder einen Vereinsbeitrag plus Aufnahme, aber das sind ja alles zusammen, irgendwo so um die 600 - 700 €, vielleicht auch nur 500, je nachdem.

Das kann sich ja wohl jeder leisten.

Naja, außer vielleicht die Familienmitglieder aus den unteren Einkommenschichten, aber das sind ja nur ein paar Millionen Menschen, wen interessieren die schon.

Wie war das noch ? Angeln ist ein Grundrecht? Jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu angeln? Klar, wir sind alle gleich, außer eben.....

Da bekommt das Argument durch die Prüfung die Anzahl der Angler zu reduzieren ganz plötzlich einen etwas seltsamen Beigeschmack. Finde ich.


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ach Ralle, Ihr habt recht und wir haben unsere Ruhe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ach Ralle, *Ihr* habt recht und wir haben unsere Ruhe.



Ist mir schon ein paarmal aufgefallen.

Da ich nicht schizophren bin, bitte wenn Du mich in der dritten Person ansprichst, dann doch auch mit "Hoheit" oder "Eure Duchlaucht".:q

"Du" würde mir aber erheblich besser gefallen.|rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon ein paarmal aufgefallen.
> 
> Da ich nicht schizophren bin, bitte wenn Du mich in der dritten Person ansprichst, dann doch auch mit "Hoheit" oder "Eure Duchlaucht".:q
> 
> "Du" würde mir aber erheblich besser gefallen.|rolleyes


 
Eure Hohheit Ralle der 24te :q:q


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch ? Angeln ist ein Grundrecht? Jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu angeln? Klar, wir sind alle gleich, außer eben.....
> 
> Da bekommt das Argument durch die Prüfung die Anzahl der Angler zu reduzieren ganz plötzlich einen etwas seltsamen Beigeschmack. Finde ich.





Oh mein lieber Gott (um Euch noch weiter aufzuwerten, werte Durchlauchtheit...:m#h)

Angeln ein Grundrecht? Wer erzählt denn sonen Blödsinn?

Ist genausowenig ein Grundrecht wie Modelbau, Karnickelzucht, Windsurfen und Brennesselpflücken.

Wer sich angeln nicht leisten, Pech gehabt. Hat aber, wie gesagt, nischt mit reduzierung der Anglerschaft zu tun. Dafür gibt es viel zu viele Leute die sich Angeln leisten können. Die paar "Unterschichtangler" (wie ich dieses Wort liebe...) machen doch an der Gesamtzahl auch nicht so viel aus.


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch recht. Wenn Angeln ein "Grundrecht" wäre, sö musste das ja auch irgendwo stehen. Evt. im "Grundgesetz"? Ich lass mich gerne belehren und habe auch kein Problem damit einen Fehler eizugestehen. Zeigt mir einer die Passage, wo steht, dass Angeln ein Grundgesetz ist.
> Das möchte ich nun wirklich sehen. Zeigt es mir, wo das steht.



Es ist hier wohl eher kein "echtes" Grundrecht gemeint...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hab da mal zwei postings gelöscht, die nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Wir sollten nicht ins persönliche abgleiten.

Ja, ich finde dass jeder Mensch ein Recht darauf hat, die Angelfischerei auszuüben. Da gehe ich sogar mit dem VdSF konform, der da sagt:

Zitat:

_Das Fischereirecht unterliegt dem Schutz und der Garantie des Grundgesetzes. Es  kann nur im Rahmen seiner Sozialpflichtigkeit beschränkt werden._

Damit wird direkt natürlich Das Fischereirecht als Eigentumsrecht beschrieben. Doch das wird nicht durch die Prüfung geschützt, sondern durch die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen.

Aber eine gesetzlich verordnete Selektion über die wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten der Bürger ist mehr als bedenklich einzustufen. 

Insbesondere wenn es noch so perfide aufgebaut ist, wie in der Angelfischerei.

Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung) um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung) um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.


Genau so sehe ich das auch. 
ein Schein für einen Schein für einen Schein.#q
Typisch Deutsch
Absurdistan eben


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde dass jeder Mensch ein Recht darauf hat, die Angelfischerei auszuüben. Da gehe ich sogar mit dem VdSF konform, der da sagt:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Das kling logisch. 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber eine gesetzlich verordnete Selektion über die wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten der Bürger ist mehr als bedenklich einzustufen.



Sofern sie denn so stattfindet wäre das durchaus bedenklich. Hier war doch mal ein Posting mit ner Aussage irgendeines Ministers (MeckPomm?)? Diese fand ich auch "damals" schon bedenklich.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn es noch so perfide aufgebaut ist, wie in der Angelfischerei.
> 
> Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung) um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.



Ok, kann man so lesen. Klingt dann wirklich seltsam. Ich versuchs aber mal anders:

Die brauchst die Prüfung (Nachweis über deine theoretische Sachkunde) um dir die allgemeinde Erlaubnis* (Fischereischein) zu holen, mit dem man die gewässerbezogene Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein) kaufen kann.

* Nachweis, dass dir der Fischereischein nicht entzogen wurde, z.B. auf Grund von Verstößen gegen das Fischereigesetz.

Oder anders gesagt: Um dir den Erlaubnisschein holen zu können musst du nachweisen, dass du Sachkundig bist und die Angelfischerei ausüben darfst.


----------



## TioZ (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung) um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.



Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung - *einmal im Anglerleben um und bei 100 €*) eben  um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein - *alle 20 Jahre nen Zehner für nen neuen Fischereischein wenn der alte "vollgeklebt" ist, ansonsten jährlich 8 Taler*) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein - *LAV-MV 39,- jährlich und wenn man will, Küstengewässer in MV 20,- p.a.*) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.

Ich denke mit 2 - 3 "guten Tagen am Wasser" haste deine Taler allemal wieder drin, wenn man die ganze Sache schon mal wirtschaftlich betrachten will. Aber wenn ich es aus meiner Sicht, nämlich der eines Hobbyanglers, der am Wasser Ruhe und Ausgleich und einen Gegenpol zum Alltag sucht, sieht, braucht man wegen 50 € keine Wirtschaftlichkeitsbetrachtung aufstellen.

Ich denke so viele *Hobbys* in der Preisklasse gibts nicht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern sie denn so stattfindet wäre das durchaus bedenklich. Hier war doch mal ein Posting mit ner Aussage irgendeines Ministers (MeckPomm?)? Diese fand ich auch "damals" schon bedenklich


Baden-Wüttemberg....
In der Anglerpraxis bei uns zu finden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html



			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gesagt: Um dir den Erlaubnisschein holen zu können musst du nachweisen, dass du Sachkundig bist und die Angelfischerei ausüben darfst.


Diese Aussage ist so schlicht falsch - das gilt nur teilweise und eingeschränkt.

In Brandenburg, Thüringen, Sachsen, Bremen, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, MeckPomm etc. gibt es überall Regelungen, bei denen Du auch ohne Prüfung angeln kannst, Erlaubnisschein bekommst etc..

Zudem (auch nochmal):
Der Fischereischein ist zuerst einmal ein Verwaltungsinstrument (auch wg. Fischereiabgabe etc.) und hast systematisch/ordnungspolitisch zuerstmal in keinster Weise irgendwas mit Prüfung/Sachkunde oder solchem Unfug zu tun - und auch von meiner Seite aus hatte ich  angelpolitisch nie etwas gegen den Fischereischein (als Verwaltungsinstrument) gesagt/geschrieben. Nur dagegen, dass dies mit der Prüfung verquickt wird..

Dass viele Bundesländer den Schein nur an Leute mit Prüfung ausgeben, ist eine Sache, die nichts mit dem Schein oder der Prüfung als solcher zu tun  haben - die nutzen da einfach ein vorhandenes Instrument, um Angler bzw. deren Zahl einzuschränken.

Zudem muss man laut Bundesgesetzen eben auch keinerlei Sachkunde (welcher Art auch immer, inkl. Tierschutzgesetz) als Angler nachweisen. Auch das wurde schon mehrfach geschrieben, erklärt und nachgewiesen und wird nicht falscher, wenn Leute immer wieder fälschlicherweise das Gegenteil behaupten..

Man muss bundesrechtlich die Sachkunde haben und sich daran halten (aber nur Bundes-TSG, sonst gibts da keine weitere Maßgabe), aber eben nicht vorher "nachweisen" (durch Prüfung oder sonstwie), dass man die Sachkunde besitzt..

Das mit den Prüfungen sind rein landesrechtliche Regelungen ohne bundesrechtliche Substanz oder Begründung, die sich schon selber ad absurdum führen (was das Argument "notwendiger Sachkunde*nachweis*" angeht) durch die oben genannten Beispiele aus den Bundesländern, in denen das Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Sofern sie denn so stattfindet wäre das durchaus bedenklich. Hier war doch mal ein Posting mit ner Aussage irgendeines Ministers (MeckPomm?)? Diese fand ich auch "damals" schon bedenklich.
> 
> Weiß jetzt nicht, was Du meinst.
> Aber natürlich findet eine Selektion über den sozialen Status statt. Eher gering in BL ohne Kurspflicht und mit moderaten Prüfung- und Fischereischeingebühren, bis hin zur BL mit Kurspflicht und zeitlich begrenzten Fischereischeinen.
> ...



Zu Deinem letzten Absatz:

Den "Sachkundenachweis" hat man ja mit der Prüfung. Trotzdem kann man damit keinen Erlaubnisschein kaufen. 

Man könnte genau so gut argumentieren, dass man mit dem Erwerb des Fischereischeins (ohne Prüfung) darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass man sich sachkundig zu machen hat.

Besondere Anliegen des Fischereirechtinhabers sind auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt und müssen auch vom geprüften Angler gelesen, verstanden und beachtet werden.

Verstöße gegen alle übrigen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen fügen anderen Menschen weder gesundheitlich noch materiell einen Schaden zu. Die Einhaltung dessen obliegt der Eigenverantwortung und Verstöße werden halt sanktioniert. 

Das gilt ja auch heute, wenn man in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Erlaubnis (Prüfung - *einmal im Anglerleben um und bei 100 €*) eben  um dir eine Erlaubnis (Fischereischein - *alle 20 Jahre nen Zehner für nen neuen Fischereischein wenn der alte "vollgeklebt" ist, ansonsten jährlich 8 Taler*) zu beschaffen, mit man die Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein - *LAV-MV 39,- jährlich und wenn man will, Küstengewässer in MV 20,- p.a.*) kaufen kann. Und auf jeder Stufe muss Mensch bezahlen.
> 
> Ich denke mit 2 - 3 "guten Tagen am Wasser" haste deine Taler allemal wieder drin, wenn man die ganze Sache schon mal wirtschaftlich betrachten will. Aber wenn ich es aus meiner Sicht, nämlich der eines Hobbyanglers, der am Wasser Ruhe und Ausgleich und einen Gegenpol zum Alltag sucht, sieht, braucht man wegen 50 € keine Wirtschaftlichkeitsbetrachtung aufstellen.
> 
> ...



In MV vielleicht.

In manchen anderen Bundesländer gibt es Kurspflicht. Da bist Du halt nicht mit hundert € dabei, sondern min. mit dem doppelten Betrag. Auch der Fischereischein ist nicht überall so preiswert wie in MV. In NRW kostet der 48€ für 5 Jahre. 

Bei uns Tageskartenpreise zwischen 10 und 25 € für *ein *Gewässer. Aufnahmegebühren in Vereinen zwischen 150 und 600 €. Jahresbeiträge zwischen 150 und 400 €. Dafür kannst Du i.d.R. ein mehr oder weniger gutes Gewässer und ein paar kleine Teiche beangeln. 

Und selbst wenn man Deine Rechnung betrachtet, so sind das für den Einsteiger rund 150€, ohne Fahrtkosten zum Kurs und zur Prüfung. Angelgeräte hast Du dann auch noch nicht. 
Und es gibt Millionen von Familien, die bei der Ausgabe von "nur" 50 € eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung machen müssen. 

Bevor das jetzt wieder mit irgendwelchen Gegenbeispielen vwerstümmelt wird. Natürlich muss man für den Erlaubnisschein zahlen, keine Frage. Und auch Angelgerät muss gekauft werden.

Doch warum zum Teufel wird das noch zusätzlich durch eine Prüfung und Kurs finanziell belastet, die keinerlei besondere Bedeutung hat?


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Baden-Wüttemberg....
> In der Anglerpraxis bei uns zu finden:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html



Danke.

Kann mich erst nachher (evtl. morgen) wieder melden. Hab jetzt keine Zeit auf so lange Postings vernünftig zu antworten. Sorry.

Gruß


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So, hab doch noch Zeit gefunden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so schlicht falsch - das gilt nur teilweise und eingeschränkt.



Hast Recht. Hab nicht an andere BL gedacht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Brandenburg, Thüringen, Sachsen, Bremen, *Niedersachsen*, Schleswig Holstein, MeckPomm etc. gibt es überall Regelungen, bei denen Du auch ohne Prüfung angeln kannst, Erlaubnisschein bekommst etc..



Da kann ich natürlich nur für Niedersachsen sprechen. Bisher war das auch mein Stand! Allerdings hört sich das hier auf der Seite des Bürgerservice Niedersachsen anders an. Gab es da eine Gesetzesänderung die ich nicht mitbekommen habe? Ich halte mich jedenfalls erstmal an diese Internetseite die klar sagt, dass eine Prüfung jetzt erforderlich ist. Lass mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Mich hat das auch vor ner Zeit überrascht!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem (auch nochmal):
> Der Fischereischein ist zuerst einmal ein Verwaltungsinstrument (auch wg. Fischereiabgabe etc.) und hast systematisch/ordnungspolitisch zuerstmal in keinster Weise irgendwas mit Prüfung/Sachkunde oder solchem Unfug zu tun - und auch von meiner Seite aus hatte ich  angelpolitisch nie etwas gegen den Fischereischein (als Verwaltungsinstrument) gesagt/geschrieben.



Ich hab ebenfalls nie etwas gegen den FISCHEREIschein geschrieben. Halte ihn sogar für sehr sinnvoll.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass viele Bundesländer den Schein nur an Leute mit Prüfung ausgeben, ist eine Sache, die nichts mit dem Schein oder der Prüfung als solcher zu tun  haben - die nutzen da einfach ein vorhandenes Instrument, um Angler bzw. deren Zahl einzuschränken.



Wie gesagt: Sollte der Schein in Verbindung mit der Prüfung eingesetzt werden um die Gesamtzahl der Angler kurz zu halten, finde ich das schlimm und armselig von den zuständigen Behörden. Es wäre doch auch recht uneffektiv. Die Zahl derer, die nicht angeln weil sie die Prüfung nicht bezahlen können ist sicherlich nicht rade hoch. Dem BL kann es doch wurscht sein, wie viele Angler es im jeweiligen BL gibt. Das ist nur für einzelne Vereine und Pächter interessant und kann am einfachsten über Erlaubniskarten geregelt werden. Letzteres hast du ja auch schon geschrieben.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem muss man laut Bundesgesetzen eben auch keinerlei Sachkunde (welcher Art auch immer, inkl. Tierschutzgesetz) als Angler nachweisen. Auch das wurde schon mehrfach geschrieben, erklärt und nachgewiesen und wird nicht falscher, wenn Leute immer wieder fälschlicherweise das Gegenteil behaupten..
> 
> Man muss bundesrechtlich die Sachkunde haben und sich daran halten (aber nur Bundes-TSG, sonst gibts da keine weitere Maßgabe), aber eben nicht vorher "nachweisen" (durch Prüfung oder sonstwie), dass man die Sachkunde besitzt..
> 
> Das mit den Prüfungen sind rein landesrechtliche Regelungen ohne bundesrechtliche Substanz oder Begründung, die sich schon selber ad absurdum führen (was das Argument "notwendiger Sachkunde*nachweis*" angeht) durch die oben genannten Beispiele aus den Bundesländern, in denen das Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich ist.



Gab es bei der Einführung der Prüfung durch div. BL evtl. Empfehlungen vom Bund zur Einführung bestimmter Regelungen und Gesetze an die Länder? Hat da jemand Infos?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es bei der Einführung der Prüfung durch div. BL evtl. Empfehlungen vom Bund zur Einführung bestimmter Regelungen und Gesetze an die Länder?


Ne, das lassen sich die Länder auch nicht reinreden, von wegen Föderalismus..
Und eine Krähe (Bunderspolitiker) hackt der anderen (Landespolitiker) auch kein Auge aus (umgekehrt schon mal eher, wenn Landtagswahlen anstehen und die Bundeskoalition nicht gerade ein positives Bild abgibt)..



			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich natürlich nur für Niedersachsen sprechen. Bisher war das auch mein Stand! Allerdings hört sich das hier auf der Seite des Bürgerservice Niedersachsen anders an. Gab es da eine Gesetzesänderung die ich nicht mitbekommen habe?


Nach meinem Kenntnissstand war das so, dass nach Absprachen der Landesregierung mit den Verbänden (VDSF), die zusagten dass niemand ohne Prüfung ans Wasser kommt, auf eine entsprechende Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes verzichtet wurde.

Du kannst aber meines Wissens immer noch in den Küstengewässern Niedersachsens (weil ja nicht von Vereinen/Verbänden bewirtschaftet) rein rechtlich sowohl ohne Schein wie ohne Prüfung angeln, da der Personalausweis laut Landesgesetz genügt. Eigentlich laut Gesetz auch in allen anderen Gewässern, aber wo die Verbände/Vereine die Finger drauf haben, müssen die nach Absprache eben die Prüfung verlangen. Und Angelverein/Verband kannste auch nur werden, wenn Du von Deinen Mitgliedern die Prüfung verlangst (schöne Heuchelei, gelle??)

Gesetz Niedersachsen:
http://www.angel-journal.de/downloads/fischereirecht.php

Auszüge:


> Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)
> § 16 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> *(1) In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei.*
> (2) Küstengewässer sind die Küstengewässer im Sinne des Wasserrechts.
> ...





> Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)
> § 54 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> (1) Eine Vereinigung von Sportfischern ist auf Antrag durch den Landkreis oder die kreisfreie Stadt anzuerkennen, wenn sie
> 1. rechtsfähig ist und ihren Sitz in Niedersachsen hat,
> ...





> Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)
> § 57 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24 , 25 ) den Fischfang ausübt, *hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den
> Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.





			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt: Sollte der Schein in Verbindung mit der Prüfung eingesetzt werden um die Gesamtzahl der Angler kurz zu halten, finde ich das schlimm und armselig von den zuständigen Behörden.


Ist halt traurige Realität in Deutschland, wie Du an obigem Beispiel siehst. 
Und wird vom VDSF ja noch unterstützt und gefördert/gefordert...


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)
> § 57 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24 , 25 ) den Fischfang ausübt, *hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den
> Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.



Da war aber jetzt was, dass der Personalausweis mit der Prüfbescheinigung vorgelegt werden muss. Nur der Fischereischein ist nicht nötig. |kopfkrat Ich such in ner ruhigen Minute mal. Hab das irgentwo zu Hause gespeichert.


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Nach meinem Kenntnissstand war das so, dass nach Absprachen der Landesregierung mit den Verbänden (VDSF), die zusagten dass niemand ohne Prüfung ans Wasser kommt, auf eine entsprechende Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes verzichtet wurde.
> 
> [..]



Die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler ist für die Beibehaltung der Fischerprüfung als Voraussetzung dafür, einen Fischereischein kaufen zu dürfen. (*)
Gott sei dank bemüht sich sich zumindeste der eine oder andere Anglerverband um die Belange der Angler!

Ich finde es schon bedenklich, dass die Leitung eines Organs im Internet, das eigentlich vorgibt für die Angler da zu sein, klar gegen deren erklärtes Interesse (*) Stimmung macht.



(*) Quelle: Öffentliche Umfragen im Anglerboard und empirische, nichtrepräsentative Erhebungen an Angelgewässern und in einem Vereinsheim.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Katteker:
Das ist der reine Gesetzestext.. 
Musst Du vielleicht in anderen Texten (Verordnungen etc.) suchen..

Aber laut obigem, geltenden aktuellen Gesetz brauchst Du eben in Niedersachsen weder Schein noch Prüfung..

Den Rest haben dann Verbände und Behörden ausgekaspert, um die Angler zu drangsalieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Zusser:
Meinste diese Umfrage hier bzw. dieses Ergebnis:


> Kompletten Wegfall der Prüfung, Fischereischein muss gekauft werden/113/ 57,36%


;-)))



> Ich finde es schon bedenklich, dass die Leitung eines Organs im Internet, das eigentlich vorgibt für die Angler da zu sein, klar gegen deren erklärtes Interesse (*) Stimmung macht.


Gegen das Interesse der Verbände also vielleicht, nicht der Angler..

Ich vermute fast mal, dass Du Verbands- oder Vereinsfunktionär sein musst, denn das hast Du echt gut drauf, das so hinzudrehen, wies Dir passt.
Reschpekt!!

PS:
Kann ich aber auch gut..
;-))


----------



## Katteker (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der reine Gesetzestext..
> Musst Du vielleicht in anderen Texten (Verordnungen etc.) suchen..
> 
> Aber laut obigem, geltenden aktuellen Gesetz brauchst Du eben in Niedersachsen weder Schein noch Prüfung..
> ...



Wahrscheinlich.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> um die Angler zu drangsalieren..



Räusper, hust, hust, hust...|rolleyes


Ich guck nach wenn ich zu Hause bin. Dann wirds es sich klären.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler ist für die Beibehaltung der Fischerprüfung als Voraussetzung dafür, einen Fischereischein kaufen zu dürfen. (*)



Ääähhh, nö. Wage ich zu bestreiten.

Hier wird immer "Angler" mit "geprüfter Angler" gleichgestellt.

Die Mehrheit der bereits geprüften Angler vielleicht. Ist ja auch menschlich und verständlich. Die haben die Prüfung ja bereits und auch die Kosten dafür getragen. Obgleich man auch da bei Umfragen hier im Board, egal mit welchem Ergebnis, nicht auf eine allgemeine Mehrheit schließen darf. 

Die Mehrheit derjenigen, die am Angeln interessiert sind (und somit als potentielle Angler anzusehen sind), als die Mehrheit von ca. 5 Mio Menschen, könnte das anders sehen.

Ebenso ichweißnichtwieviele Kinder und Jugendliche Angler, die nicht alleine ans Wasser dürfen. 

Mehrheitlich für die Prüfung ist nur ein bereits privilegierter Teil der gesamten Anglerschaft. 

Wir haben zugegebenermaßen das Problem, die nicht privilegierten nicht in ausreichender Breite erreichen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So isses ;-))

Und dass in den Verbänden (beiden zusammen) eh nur knapp 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen überhaupt organisiert sind (und das nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern zwangsweise über ihre Vereine), haben wir ja auch schon bewiesen..


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ääähhh, nö. Wage ich zu bestreiten.
> 
> Hier wird immer "Angler" mit "geprüfter Angler" gleichgestellt.


Richtig. Es ist natürlich eine Frage der Definition.
Da die Diskussion sich aber in D. abspielt, gilt: Ein (noch) nicht geprüfte Angler kann kein Angler sein, sonst würde er die Prüfung haben.

Ausnahme: Jungfischer und Kinder, die ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen. Die sind hier im Board (Vermutung!) überproportional vertreten und trotzdem eine Minderheit.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der bereits geprüften Angler vielleicht.


Wie gesagt: Andere gibt es hierzulande nicht. Irgendwelche zahlenmäßig eher unbedeutenden Ausnahmegruppen mal ausen vor gelassen. 
[..]



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir haben zugegebenermaßen das Problem, die nicht privilegierten nicht in ausreichender Breite erreichen zu können.


Die wollen (Vermutung!) erst gar nicht erreicht werden.

Wer zwei oder drei mal im Jahr des Spaßes halber im FoPu fischt oder im Urlaub der ist für mich kein Angler. Auf jeden Fall wird der nicht regelmäßig in Angelforen stöbern.

Das ist für mich der Kern der Sache.
Auch wenn es 'nur' um Fische geht. Die Natur und die Biodiversität (kennt jemand ein anderes Wort dafür?) gehört allen und alle haben die Pflicht, diese auch für unsere Kinder zu erhalten.
Der Gelegenheitsangler ist dazu nicht geeignet, es fehlt ihm in der Regel das Fachwissen, das nur durch regelmäßige Praxis gewonnen werden kann.

An irgendwelchen FoPus können die meinetwegen treiben was sie wollen. Das Problem dabei ist aber das der Abgrenzung.

Ich wiederhole mich: Zu Testen, ob das Angeln einem liegt, sollte es einen 'kleinen' Fischereischein ohne Prüfung geben, der voraussetzt dass ein Inhaber eines regulären Fischereischein den 'Testangler' begleitet.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nabend,



> Ein (noch) nicht geprüfte Angler kann kein Angler sein, sonst würde er die Prüfung haben.


Selbst nur auf Deutschland bezogen - diese Aussage ist für mich der Inbegriff der Absurdität.


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Zusser:
> [..]
> Ich vermute fast mal, dass Du Verbands- oder Vereinsfunktionär sein musst, ...


Ich warte noch auf gut dotierte Angebote.
Bisher kam leider noch nichts Interessantes, unter 15k€/Monat mach' ichs nicht. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... denn das hast Du echt gut drauf, das so hinzudrehen, wies Dir passt.
> Reschpekt!!


Siehst du, das liebe ich so an deinen Beiträgen.
Kannst du auch sagen, was ich hingedreht habe? 
Du schimpfst permanent auf die bösen, selbstherrlichen Verbände, ich habe darüber nachgedacht und festgestellt, dass die Angler mehrheitlich für die Prüfung sind.

Das ist für mich der Sinn einer Diskussion: Weiterdenken, ein Thema vertiefen und wenn es sich ergibt, auch die eigene Meinung anpassen.
Das Mantra 'Verbände sind böse' pausenlos zu wiederholen finde ich langweilig. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Kann ich aber auch gut..
> ;-))


Ich versuche aber mich an Fakten zu halten, Quellen zu nennen und ergebnisoffen zu diskutieren.
Da sehe ich, mit Verlaub, doch einen Unterschied.


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Selbst nur auf Deutschland bezogen - diese Aussage ist für mich der Inbegriff der Absurdität.



Kannst du erklären was daran eigentlich so absurd ist? 

Wer hierzulande angelt, der hat den Fischereischein und den gibts nur mit Prüfung, nur wer die Prüfung hat darf angeln. 
Folglich gibt es eigentlich nur geprüfte Angler.

Dass es Ausnahmen (Jugend, Urlaub, Regional, FoPu) gibt, versteht sich.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass eine Person, die 2 mal im Jahr an der FoPu geht, kein Angler ist. Das ist übrigens keineswegs elitär gemeint, sondern rein sachlich.
Ich war in der Vergangenheit auch über lange Jahre nur 2-3 mal im Jahr am Wasser. Als Angler habe ich mich damals nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Zusser,

Auf der einen Seite grenzt du ein und auf der der anderen verallgemeinerst du.
Ich habe keine Prüfung machen brauchen - angle aber seid weit über 30 Jahren. Deiner Logik zufolge bin ich aber kein Angler............


----------



## Stichling78 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Sehe das auch nicht so Radikal.
Angel auch schon ein paar Jahre, und habe die Prüfung erst vor einem Jahr gemacht.
Verhalte mich aber nicht anders als vorher.
Weiß jetzt mehr über PH Werte, Altersbestimmung, Gesetze usw.
Denke aber nicht, das mich das zu einem Besseren Angler gemacht hat. ( Moralisch)
Wahr vorher Angler und bin jetzt Angler

Bin jetzt vielleicht Besserwisserischer als vorher
und Nerve meine Bekannten damit.:q

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> [..]
> Angel auch schon ein paar Jahre, und habe die Prüfung erst vor einem Jahr gemacht.[..]


Wie kommt's?
Kann man bei euch ohne Prüfung den Fischereischein kaufen oder kann man ohne Fischereischein (legal) angeln?
Nur aus Interesse, ist nicht böse gemeint!

@Gunnar
Mit belegbaren Zahlen kann ich nicht aufwarten, aber so alles in allem glaube ich schon, dass meine Feststellung insgesamt zutrifft.
Dass es Ausnahmen gibt ist klar.
Seit wann gibt es bei euch denn die Prüfung?

Hier in Bayern hat jeder Angler, der seinen ersten Fischereischein nach 1970 (ca.!) gekauft hat, die Prüfung.

In BW und NRW sollte es eigentlich ähnlich sein. Da kenne ich mich aber leider nicht so detailliert aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zusser,
 Hier in MV gibts die Prüfung erst nach der Wende. Ich habe meinen alten DAV-Ausweis abgegeben und den VdsF Ausweiß + Fischereischein erhalten.
Generell Grundlage für die DDR Angler war der Besitz der "Raubfischquallifikation". Hatte man diese wurde einfach 1zu1 getauscht. Diejenigen die die nicht hatten mußten so eine Art Einweisung übersich ergehen lassen. Das´wiederum wurde nicht überall gleichgehandhabt. Bei mir im Verein war für die betroffenen nur Anwesentheit Pflicht. Wo anders gab es sogar sowas wie ne "Prüfung" die selbst 8jährige bestanden haben. Kurz gesagt es war ein heilloses Durcheinander da machte jedes (neues) Bundesland was es will. Wobei das Durcheinander gab es schon zu DDR-Zeiten. Diese Raubfischqualli ..........einige machte machten da durchaus eine Prüfung. Wo anders würde diese nacht Gutdünken verteilt. In manchen Vereinen hatte die alle Mitglieder in anderen nur auserwählte. Und wieder woanders wurde einfach nach Dauer der Zugehörigkeit verteilt. Vieles wurde auch von "oben" bestimmt...............
Im Endeffekt aber , um angeln zu können brauchte es keine Prüfung damals..weder als Kind noch als Erwachsener


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Uiii, ne Steilvorlage|supergri




Zusser schrieb:


> Richtig. Es ist natürlich eine Frage der Definition.
> Da die Diskussion sich aber in D. abspielt, gilt: Ein (noch) nicht geprüfte Angler kann kein Angler sein, sonst würde er die Prüfung haben.
> 
> Für mich ist ein Angler jemand, der Fischen mit der Angelrute nachstellt. Nach Deiner Definition sind Deutschlands erfahrenste Angler gar keine, denn die haben nie die Prüfung gemacht. Das sind nämlich die älteren Semester, die vor Einführung der Prüfungspflicht schon einen Fischereischein hatten und den bis heute immer wieder verlängert haben.
> ...



Um ein Verständnis zur Natur und deren Prozessen zu bekommen muss der Mensch Erfahrungen sammeln. Die Prüfung verhindert für sehr viele Menschen die Möglichkeit, diese Erfahrungen zu machen. Sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, sei es dass sie davon abgehalten werden es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Und vor allem, weil Kinder und Jugendliche kaum die Möglichkeit haben, sich heranzutasten und spielerisch zu lernen.


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Gunnar,
alsoooo,
das es keine Prüfung gab stimmt so nicht.
Wir mußten sogar einen praktischen Teil erfüllen um den Raubfischschein zu bekommen. 
MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

alsoooooooooo, 
*Ich hab ja geschrieben das es nicht überall gleich gehandhabt wurde.*
Ich weiß das es es diese Raubfischqualliprüfungen gab........aber nur vom hören-sagen , pracktisch erlebt hab ich die nie........


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich bezog mich auf diese Aussage,


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hier in MV gibts die Prüfung erst nach der Wende.


die so nicht stimmt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese Prüfungen in den neuen BL ausgesehen haben. Was wurde da abgeprüft ? Wie ging das überhaupt von statten, wenn Hein Mück sich eines schönen Sonntags entschlossen hatte, zum Angler zu werden?

Frag nicht nur aus Neugier. Die Angelverhältnisse in den neuen BL sind ja offenbar wesentlich besser als in den meisten alten BL.
Vielleicht tut sich da ja eine Alternative auf.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ok ok Aglon., ich sprech vom Fischrereischein. Um diesen zu bekommen (außer DDR-Angler , die hatte ne andere Möglichkeit) muß man seid der Wende eine Prüfung machen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ralf , meinst du die damalige Prüfung zur Raubfischqualifikation??


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich meine, was musste ein Mensch in der ehemaligen DDR machen, wenn er angeln wollte. Als Neueinsteiger.


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr....
-Friedfisch haste so bekommen, Verein war notwendig.
-Raubfisch ab einer gewissen Zeit oder alter (weiß ich nicht mehr genau)
-Vom Verein aus dann Prüfung, auch paraktisch, Zielwerfen usw.
-Von den Kosten her,fast umsonst.
(habe auch für meine LKW Fahrerlaubniss(incl PKW) nur 50Mark bezahlt.)

Ich musste aber alles neu machen, weil ich meinen DAV Ausweis verbummelt habe.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese Prüfungen in den neuen BL ausgesehen haben. Was wurde da abgeprüft ? Wie ging das überhaupt von statten, wenn Hein Mück sich eines schönen Sonntags entschlossen hatte, zum Angler zu werden?
> 
> Frag nicht nur aus Neugier. Die Angelverhältnisse in den neuen BL sind ja offenbar wesentlich besser als in den meisten alten BL.
> Vielleicht tut sich da ja eine Alternative auf.




ich bin in einem Verein eingetreten und durfte sofort auf Friedfisch angeln.
Dieses natürlich nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang.
Nach dem man mindestens 1 Jahr Mitglied war durfte man seine Raubfischprüfung machen.
Diese bestand bei mir aus einen Teil Theorie  und aus einen Teil einer praktischen Prüfung.
Bei der praktischen Prüfung musste ein Kreis in unterschiedlichen Entfernungen mit einer Angel an deren Schnurende ein Gewicht befestigt war  getroffen werden.
Wenn du diese Prüfungen bestanden hattest durftest du auf Raubfisch angeln und wenn du dann noch riesen Glück gehabt hast, hast du eine von den begrenzten Nachtangelkarten im Verein kaufen dürfen.


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich meine, was musste ein Mensch in der ehemaligen DDR machen, wenn er angeln wollte. Als Neueinsteiger.



Naja, wollte mich eigentlich raushalten#h

Bin mit Vattern angeln gegangen, bis es Spass gemacht hat. Dann in den DAV eingetreten und automatisch den DAV Ausweis bekommen. Damit konnte ich auf alles fischen, was nicht Salmonide oder Raubfisch war. Zu der Zeit war ich glaub ich, 11 Jahre alt.Durfte auch ohne Begleitung los und hab das auch oft getan:m

Mit 14 (hoffe, liege da nicht falsch) hat man in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers des Vereins die Raubfischquali abgelegt. D.h. man ist auf Räuber gegangen. Wenn dieser Mensch dem Vorstand bestätigt hat, das man alles richtig gemacht hat (Zielwerfen, Drill, Abschlagen, Versorgen des Fisches etc.) hat man die Quallie bekommen. Zumindest war es bei mir so.

Tom


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich bin in einem Verein eingetreten und durfte sofort auf Friedfisch angeln.
> Dieses natürlich nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang.
> Nach dem man mindestens 1 Jahr Mitglied war durfte man seine Raubfischprüfung machen.
> Diese bestand bei mir aus einen Teil Theorie und aus einen Teil einer praktischen Prüfung.
> ...


 
na, da waren meine Erinnerungen ja garnicht so schlecht^^
Der Raubfischschein war aber auch vom Alter abhängig. Mit 8JAhren auf Raubfisch war nicht. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Diese bestand bei mir aus einen Teil Theorie  und aus einen Teil einer praktischen Prüfung.



Also konnte man von heut auf morgen angeln gehen, nach dem Vereinsbeitritt. Außer eben gezielt auf Raubfisch.

Und wie sah da die Theoretische Prüfung aus ?


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ok Ralf , bedenke aber ich kann nur schreiben wie das bei mir war......

 - schon als Kleinkind mit Vaddern zum Angeln
- mit 5 Jahren in den Örtlichen Verein eingetreten
-  konnte ab dann , prinzipel auch allein -( ob durfte weiß ich nicht) - alles beangeln was vor Ort möglich war
- mit 12 hatte ich die Raubfischqualli (ohne Prüfung) bekommen ( da gab es extra ne Marke zum Einkleben)
- naja und zu Wende - wie schon geschrieben alles 1zu1 getauscht.......


Neueinsteiger sind einfach in den örtlichen Verein rein - haben bezahlt und ab ging die Angelpost an den Vereinsgewässern. Für die Gewässer der Berufsfischerei müßte man schon früher extra karten haben.

Ob man auch ohne Verein einfach angeln gehen konnte weiß ich nicht. Alle Angler die ich damals kannte waren in nem Verein. Waren eh nur Pfennigbeträge zu zahlen....


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also konnte man von heut auf morgen angeln gehen, nach dem Vereinsbeitritt.


ich weiß worauf Du schon wieder hinaus willst.
Die DDR Methode wurde hier aber schon mehrmals von den Prüfungsbefürworter vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ob man auch ohne Verein einfach angeln gehen konnte weiß ich nicht. Alle Angler die ich damals kannte waren in nem Verein. Waren eh nur Pfennigbeträge zu zahlen....


es gab ja nur einen Verein und ohne den gabs keinen DAV Ausweis.


----------



## Rosi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

890 Beiträge in den paar Tagen, Ralle du bist unschlagbar!|supergri


----------



## nemles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wie sah da die Theoretische Prüfung aus ?


Nen Hecht von Barsch und Zander zu unterscheiden.#h
Der Rest wurde in der Praxis gemacht durch erfahrene Kollegen/Mitangler


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> es gab ja nur einen Verein und ohne den gabs keinen DAV Ausweis.



Nö,Vereine gab es viele...aber nur einen Verband!

PS:ich stand auch schon mit 12Jahren alleine am Teich...und hab einfach geangelt.#h

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ich weiß worauf Du schon wieder hinaus willst.
> Aber die DDR Methode wurde hier aber schon mehrmals von den Prüfungsbeführworter vorgeschlagen.




Klar will ich da drauf hinaus. Offenbar sind ja aus den nicht- oder nur Teilgeprüften Fischfängern tatsächlich Angler geworden. Und gar nicht mal die schlechtesten. Und die Gewässer dort scheinen auch noch in besserem Zustand zu sein, als die in vielen der alten Bundesländer. 

Ich glaube, Du meinst den Vorschlag von Thomas, der geht so in die Richtung.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Rosi schrieb:


> 890 Beiträge in den paar Tagen, Ralle du bist unschlagbar!|supergri



die meisten hat er doch selber geschrieben? 
duck und weg. :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Uiii, ne Steilvorlage|supergri



Dann und wann muss man seinen Gegnern einen Vorsprung lassen, sonst macht das Rennen doch keinen Spaß! #h#6

So ganz und gar falsch war meine Aussage eigentlich aber doch gar nicht. Wenn ich auf ganz Deutschland bezogen 'alle' sage, ist natürlich nur der größte Teil gemeint.

Als hautsächliche Ausnahme kann man anscheinend die 'Altfälle' nennen, aber die werden insgesamt doch immer weniger. Einfach aus Altersgründen. In Bayern gibts die Prüfung seit 1970, in BaWü wohl schon vorher. NRW hat sie wohl auch schon lange, glaube ich.

Die jüngsten Betroffenen in Bayern die den Schein schon vor der Prüfungspflicht hatten, sind inzwischen also über 60 Jahre alt, in BW wohl noch älter. NRW?
Die Bevölkerungsstärksten Länder haben also wohl nicht mehr sehr viel (bezogen auf die Gesamtheit) Alt-Angler.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um ein Verständnis zur Natur und deren Prozessen zu bekommen muss der Mensch Erfahrungen sammeln. Die Prüfung verhindert für sehr viele Menschen die Möglichkeit, diese Erfahrungen zu machen. Sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, sei es dass sie davon abgehalten werden es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Und vor allem, weil Kinder und Jugendliche kaum die Möglichkeit haben, sich heranzutasten und spielerisch zu lernen.


Ich verstehe deine Intention, glaube aber dass du deine Mitmenschen massiv überschätzt.
Der überwiegende Teil interessiert sich kein Bisschen für die Natur und ihre Prozesse.
Du kannst die Leute und ja, leider, auch die Kinder zum Angeln tragen und es ändert nichts.

Pilzesammeln ist prüfungsfrei, Beerensammeln auch. 
Es machen aber nicht viele. Im Gegenteil, man wird schräg angeschaut wenn man erzählt, dass man Beeren aus dem Wald ißt oder sie gar seinen Kindern essen lässt.
Der Fuchsbandwurm ist doch so gefährlich!

Und dann gibt es Zecken im Wald! Die Leute gehen wegen einer Zecke zum Arzt. Himmel, ich und meine Familie zusammen hatten im letzten Jahr mindestens 80 Zecken. Eher mehr.

Die Natur wird als feindlich und gefährlich angesehen, freier Zugang zum Angeln würde da gar nichts ändern.

Der Teil der Menschen, der sich für die Natur interessiert, lässt sich nicht von Formalien wie einer Fischerprüfung abhalten.
Zumal es solchen Leuten meistens auch nicht schwer fällt, die Prüfung zu bestehen weil bereits Grundwissen und Interesse da ist.

Aber das ist jetzt bereits ziemlich Off Topic.


----------



## andyblub (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mehrheitlich für die Prüfung ist nur ein bereits privilegierter Teil der gesamten Anglerschaft.
> 
> Wir haben zugegebenermaßen das Problem, die nicht privilegierten nicht in ausreichender Breite erreichen zu können.



Ja, wir haben hier das typische Demokratieproblem bei dem nur eine kleine, kaum repräsentative Anzahl Betroffener die Stimme erheben  kann. Benjamin Franklin sagte einst so schön: "Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for dinner."


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Rosi schrieb:


> 890 Beiträge in den paar Tagen, Ralle du bist unschlagbar!|supergri



Danke Rosi, aber die meisten sind nicht von mir.#h

Ist halt ein diskutables und kontroverses Thema.

Und grad deshalb freue ich mich ganz besonders, dass es hier immer noch ohne Tote und Verletzte abgeht.|supergri#6

Soll gerne so bleiben.


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> aber die meisten sind nicht von mir.




MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dann und wann muss man seinen Gegnern einen Vorsprung lassen, sonst macht das Rennen doch keinen Spaß! #h#6
> 
> Danke|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



Gar nicht off topic, sondern genau den Kern der Sache getroffen. Mehr Menschen mit Verständis für die Natur, mit dem Wissen dass essen und töten untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind.
Ich stelle fest, dass es sehr viele Menschen gibt, die ein Grundinteresse an der Natur haben, das aber nicht so ausgeprägt ist, dass sie dafür Hürden nehmen würden. Das, und da sind wir einig, tun sie erst, wenn das Interesse groß genug ist. Dabei gehen aber viele verloren. Schade um jeden Einzelnen, meine ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> MfG Algon




Was gibts denn da zu kichern.|rolleyes

Algon * 137* 
Thomas9904 *120* 
Ralle 24 * 83*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Der Teil der Menschen, der sich für die Natur interessiert, lässt sich nicht von Formalien wie einer Fischerprüfung abhalten.


Ein großer Teil lässt sich aber nachgewiesen halt schon abhalten - das zeigen ja die steigenden Anglerzahlen in Brandenburg seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns.

Ebenso, dass im Nachgang viele von denen dann die Prüfung noch machen, um auch Raubfische angeln zu können.

Da es aber keinerlei erklärbaren logischen Zusammenhang gibt, warum man Friedfische prüfungsfrei angeln können soll, Raubische aber nicht, ist es klar, dass die Brandenburger Regelung politischen Erfordernissen geschuldet ist.

Wenn aber ein Gesetzgeber schon erkennt, dass es eigentlich keine Prüfung braucht zum angeln (andere ja auch unter anderem in Bremen, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Thüringen, Sachsen, MeckPomm, Brandenburg: Kann man gesetzeskonform überall ohne Prüfung legal angeln) wird die Argumentation für eine Prüfung natürlich umso schwieriger für die andern Länder, weöche meinen, man braucht doch eine Prüfung.

Und auch in den prüfungsbefürwortenden Südländern gibt es ja interessante Ausnahmen.
Da können Diplomaten ganz ohne Prüfung einen Schein bekommen - und auch deren Familienangehörige. Es gibt auch in den Südländern Ausnahmeregelungen für Behinderte (unterschiedlich, je nach Grad), etc., etc..

Sind also Diplomaten und Behinderte auf Grund ihres Status schon die besseren Menschen, dass man bei denen auf die Prüfung verzichten kann??

Die innere Unlogik kann da ja wohl jeder sehen...

Fängt man dann noch Vergleiche an, bei denen es nicht um kaltblütige, einfache Fische, sondern um warmblütige Säugetiere oder gar Menschenleben geht - und da darf man dann ganz ohne Prüfung tätig werden - wird das vollends absurd.

Abgesehen von allem anderen kann man keinem Menschen Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur in irgendeinem Kurs beibringen oder in irgendeiner Prüfung abfragen - Und alles kann (und soll) der Staat nicht regeln (wollen), hier wären zuerst mal Erziehungsberechtigte gefragt..

Um das hier nochmal eindeutig klar zu stellen:
Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Kurse und Prüfungen - auch nicht beim Angeln!!!

*Ich bin aber gegen die gesetzlich verordnete Zwangsprüfung als Voraussetzung zum Angeln*.

Wenn Vereine, Verbände oder auch gewerbliche Kursanbieter Angelkurse anbieten, die so gut und an der Praxis orientiert sind, dass die auch gerne freiwillig von den Anglern wahrgenommen werden, dann wäre das der richtige Weg.

Und sicherlich sinnvoller, als wenn sich von Anglern finanzierte Naturschtzverbände für die Beibehaltung der jetzigen sinnlosen Prüfungen und Kurse auf gesetzlicher Zwangsbasis einsetzen!

Zudem würde - ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Argument - auch die Kohle, welche Vereinen, Verbänden und anderen Kursanbietern momentan durch die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung zufällt, anders realisierbar sein.

In meinen Augen reicht ein halbtägiger Kurs locker aus, um die Grundlagen des Angelns zu vermitteln. So das jeder weiss, wo er sich informieren kann bei Fragen, wie er eine Grund-, Spinn- oder Posenrute montiert, wie man einen Fisch sachgerecht abhakt und zurücksetzt oder tötet.

Das auch gerne als "Zwangsveranstaltung" vor Ausgabe des Fischereischeines - aber ohne Prüfung (also wie man beruflich kochen will,: Hygienekurs bei der IHK (ohnePrüfung!) besuchen und loslegen, um  Menschen vergiften zu können ;-)). Und auch nur wegen der Kohle für die Anbieter, nicht weil ich sowas angelpolitisch für erforderlich halten würde.

Und ja, da will ich dann auch Vereine/Verbände in die Pflicht nehmen:
Wer die Kurse so gut macht, dass die den Anfängern wirklich was bringen, wird es auch leicht haben, weiterführende freiwillige Kurse zu verkaufen.

Und so sortiert dann das einfache "Marktgeschehen" dann die schlechten Anbieter von Kursen aus mit der Zeit.  

Nochmal:
Nichts gegen gute Kurse!

Nichts gegen Prüfungen!

Aber nicht wie heute als gesetzlicher Zwang!

Denn damit diskrediert der Gesetzgeber die Angler als Menschen, die sich eh nicht in der Natur zu benehmen wissen und gipfelt dann z. B. in Nachtangelverboten etc...


----------



## Zusser (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil lässt sich aber nachgewiesen  halt schon abhalten - das zeigen ja die steigenden Anglerzahlen in  Brandenburg seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien  Friedfischangelns.


Es ist auch nachgewiesen, dass mit dem Rückgang der Storchenpopulation  die Geburtenraten gesunken sind. Ergo: Der Storch bringt die Kinder.|bigeyes
Zahlenraten und Statistiken ausdeuten ist ein lustiges Spielchen für kalte Wintertage.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es aber keinerlei erklärbaren logischen Zusammenhang gibt, warum man  Friedfische prüfungsfrei angeln können soll, Raubische aber nicht, ist  es klar, dass die Brandenburger Regelung politischen Erfordernissen  geschuldet ist.


Den logischen Zusammenhang sehe ich auch nicht - dafür einen historischen. Das wurde in der DDR bereits so ähnlich gehandhabt. Du solltest die letzten Beiträge lesen, Gunnar und einige andere haben es erklärt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein Gesetzgeber schon erkennt, dass es eigentlich keine  Prüfung braucht zum angeln (andere ja auch unter anderem in Bremen,  Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Thüringen, Sachsen, MeckPomm,  Brandenburg: Kann man gesetzeskonform überall ohne Prüfung legal angeln)  wird die Argumentation für eine Prüfung natürlich umso schwieriger für  die andern Länder, weöche meinen, man braucht doch eine Prüfung.


Prima, wozu dann die ganze Aufregung? Dann gibt es ja in ein, zwei Jahren ohnehin nirgendwo in D mehr eine Prüfung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch in den prüfungsbefürwortenden Südländern gibt es ja interessante Ausnahmen.
> Da können Diplomaten ganz ohne Prüfung einen Schein bekommen - und auch  deren Familienangehörige. Es gibt auch in den Südländern  Ausnahmeregelungen für Behinderte (unterschiedlich, je nach Grad), etc.,  etc..


Das betrifft geistig Behinderte und wird als Therapeutische Maßnahme verstanden. Das finde ich übrigens sehr sinnvoll! Ein Betreuer muss aber dabei sein.

Die Diplomaten hast du wieder prima hinbekommen. Alle Achtung! |bigeyes|bigeyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind also Diplomaten und Behinderte auf Grund ihres Status schon die  besseren Menschen, dass man bei denen auf die Prüfung verzichten kann??


Sind Diplomaten bessere Menschen, dass sie oder ihr Gepäck an der Grenze nicht durchsucht werden darf? Dass sie nicht für Verkehrsverstöße haften müssen?
Dass man sie nicht mal für schwere Verbrechen belangen darf, die sie hierzulande begehen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die innere Unlogik kann da ja wohl jeder sehen...


Stimmt, die Diplomaten als Grund gegen die Fischerprüfung anzuführen... Diese Logik springt einem wirklich ins Gesicht. #q#q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fängt man dann noch Vergleiche an, bei denen es nicht um kaltblütige,  einfache Fische, sondern um warmblütige Säugetiere


Der Kaninchenvergleich ist Unsinn, das weist du auch.
Du darfst Fische züchten und schlachten, du darfst Kaninchen züchten und schlachten. Beides ohne Prüfung.
Kein Unterschied.

Du darfst weder Fische noch keine Kaninchen fangen ohne Prüfung. 
Kein Unterschied.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder gar  Menschenleben geht - und da darf man dann ganz ohne Prüfung tätig werden  - wird das vollends absurd.


Das dürfen aber nur Diplomaten. Alle anderen, sogar Behinderte dürfen hierzulande keine Menschen schlachten ohne bestraft zu werden. #c



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von allem anderen kann man keinem Menschen Respekt und Anstand  vor Natur und Kreatur in irgendeinem Kurs beibringen oder in  irgendeiner Prüfung abfragen - Und alles kann (und soll) der Staat nicht  regeln (wollen), hier wären zuerst mal Erziehungsberechtigte gefragt..


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ohne Sarkasmus.

Allerdings: Wo steht denn, dass das der Grund für die Fischerprüfung ist?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um das hier nochmal eindeutig klar zu stellen:
> [ausführliche Darlegung was Thomas will]


Was _ich_ will: wirksames Mittel gegen Haarausfall und Scheißfüße, jede Woche im Lotto gewinnen, ein Auto das mit Wasser fährt



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen *reicht ein halbtägiger Kurs locker aus*, um die  Grundlagen des Angelns zu vermitteln. So das jeder weiss, wo er sich  informieren kann bei Fragen, wie er eine *Grund-, Spinn- oder Posenrute  montiert, wie man einen Fisch sachgerecht abhakt und zurücksetzt oder  tötet.*


Mit Verlaub, damit zeigst du, dass du nun wirklich keine Ahnung hast. Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so deutlich sage.

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen  (auser Kunkurrenz). Gerätekunde, nach Abzug der Pausen 2 1/2 Stunden. Es wurden nur die wichtigsten Grundlagen erklärt über Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre. Die Zeit reichte nicht mal ansatzweise aus.
Montagen werden im nächsten Kursabend behandelt.

Alleine die grundsätzliche Funktion und Aufgabe der Bremse zu erklären, dauerte 15 Minuten, soviele Fragen kamen zu diesem Punkt.

Dass du von Fischkunde nichts hältst habe ich verstanden. Die fehlt in dem von dir skizzierten Halbtageskurs deshalb gleich ganz.
Was Flossen hat kann man je nach gusto töten oder zurücksetzen, das genügt dann wohl als Wissen über Fische.  
Wer so denkt, muss natürlich gegen eine Fischerprüfung sein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das auch gerne als "Zwangsveranstaltung" vor Ausgabe des  Fischereischeines - aber ohne Prüfung (also wie man beruflich kochen  will,: Hygienekurs bei der IHK (ohnePrüfung!) besuchen und loslegen, um   Menschen vergiften zu können ;-)). Und auch nur wegen der Kohle für die  Anbieter, nicht weil ich sowas angelpolitisch für erforderlich halten  würde.


Ich bin wohl nicht intelligent genug, den Inhalt dieses Ansatzes zu verstehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, da will ich dann auch Vereine/Verbände in die Pflicht nehmen:
> Wer die Kurse so gut macht, dass die den Anfängern wirklich was bringen,  wird es auch leicht haben, weiterführende freiwillige Kurse zu  verkaufen.


Weiterführende Kurse? Ich dachte, ein halber Tag reicht locker aus?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und so sortiert dann das einfache "Marktgeschehen" dann die schlechten Anbieter von Kursen aus mit der Zeit.


Der Markt wirds richten. Das haben wir in den letzten zehn Jahren ja immer wieder gehört.

Erhalt dir deine Marktgläubigkeit, mir ist sie vergangen. Und den vielen die nur noch bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma unterkommen oder nur noch mit Jahresvertrag beschäftigt sind, sicher auch.
Das ist aber ein absolut politisches Thema, deshalb werde ich mich darauf nicht einlasssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Den logischen Zusammenhang sehe ich auch nicht - dafür einen historischen. Das wurde in der DDR bereits so ähnlich gehandhabt. Du solltest die letzten Beiträge lesen, Gunnar und einige andere haben es erklärt.


Hab ich zum einen gelesen, zum zweiten bin ich recht gut informiert darüber, wie das in Brandenburg alles ablief aus Gesprächen sowohl mit der Behörde (bzw. der Behördenchefin) wie auch den Verbänden in Brandenburg. 
Der VDSF veweigerte sich ja komplett bei dem Thema und kam nicht mal zu den  Gesprächen, der DAV (Landesverband) sagte dann, dass wohl die Lösung wie in der ehemaligen DDR (Raubfischprüfung) eher politisch durchsetzbar wäre als die von der Regierung eigentlich  gewollte komplette Freigabe (auch da spielen natürlich monetäre Gründe mit den Kursen beim DAV eine Rolle!). Wollte das nicht so breit ausführen, nu haste mich dazu gezwungen ;-))



> Der Kaninchenvergleich ist Unsinn, das weist du auch.
> Du darfst Fische züchten und schlachten, du darfst Kaninchen züchten und schlachten. Beides ohne Prüfung.
> Kein Unterschied.
> 
> ...


Ich finde das überhaupt keinen Unsinn.
Wichtiger wäre es doch zu lernen, wie man Tiere sachgerecht tötet, als wie man sie fängt, oder?

Dass man Tiere ohne Prüfung züchten darf halte ich persönlich für wesentlich schlimmer als Angeln ohne Prüfung.

Denn während ein Angler nur kurzzeitig mit Fischen und das nur im Erfolgsfalle in Berührung kommt - und auch nur da das Tier kurz beeinträchtigen kann, wird ein Züchter/Haustierhalter etc. ein Tier (daher auch immer mein Unterschied: sogar warmblütige Säuger) über Jahre durch falsche Haltung quälen können..



> Alle anderen, sogar Behinderte dürfen hierzulande keine Menschen schlachten ohne bestraft zu werden


Da haste recht - aber jeder darf Koch werden und damit Menschenleben gefährden ohne je geprüft worden zu sein (nur als Beispiel;-)) ....



> Gerätekunde, nach Abzug der Pausen 2 1/2 Stunden. Es wurden nur die wichtigsten Grundlagen erklärt über Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre. Die Zeit reichte nicht mal ansatzweise aus.
> Montagen werden im nächsten Kursabend behandelt.


Da wird ja auch das gelehrt,. was man für eine sinnlose Prüfung zum Fragen beantworten braucht, und nicht das, was man in der Praxis wirklich braucht.
Mein 11-jähriger Neffe hat problemlos innerhalb von weit weniger 10 Minuten nach Anleitung  seine Grundrute montiert (natürlich nicht in B-W, da stehste ja mit einem Bein dann im Gefängnis, wenn Du mit Jugendlichen ohne Schein angelst..)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Den logischen Zusammenhang sehe ich auch nicht - dafür einen historischen. Das wurde in der DDR bereits so ähnlich gehandhabt. Du solltest die letzten Beiträge lesen, Gunnar und einige andere haben es erklärt.
> 
> Das zeigt aber doch deutlich, dass ein wegfall der Prüfung eben nicht Horden von naturschändenden Menschen ans Wasser zieht.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist Dein oberstes Argument das Wissen um den Fisch und die Natur. Also Bestimmungslehre und allgemeines Verhalten in und mit der Natur. Ganz ohne Polemik.

Lass uns doch mal an die Sache rangehen und überlegen, ob die Prüfung nach heutigem Standard dessen gerecht wird. Und wenn nicht, wie müsste dann Kurs und Prüfung aussehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Lass uns doch mal an die Sache rangehen und überlegen, ob die Prüfung nach heutigem Standard dessen gerecht wird. Und wenn nicht, wie müsste dann Kurs und Prüfung aussehen? 

Hier das Thema dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208252


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Interessant finde ich, daß die knappe Hälfte derer, die hier abgestimmt haben, nicht nur für den Erhalt der Prüfung plädieren, sondern im einschlägigen Fall auch noch ihren Schein abgeben und die Prüfung mit hohem zeitlichen und finanziellen Aufwand wiederholen würden. Erscheint mir ziemlich unehrlich, daß Geschrei wäre bei den meisten wohl groß....


----------



## weserwaller (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, daß drei Viertel derer, die hier abgestimmt haben,


 

Karl es sind weniger wie einhalb 116 Stimmen sind nicht 100%


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wo war ich grad nur mit meinen Gedanken....|kopfkrat
Hast natürlich völlig recht...#h


----------



## TioZ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Das Ding abzugeben und noch einmal neu zu machen is ja wohl auch nen bisschen weit her geholt. Aber wenn man mal Aufwand und daraus resultierenden Nutzen in Relation setzt, ist son Angelschein jawohl keine Hürde für den, der nen gutes Stück seiner Freizeit angelnderweise verbringen möchte.

Das einzige was eventuell überarbeitet gehört, sind die Lehrgangsinhalte.. oder vielleicht sollte man auch nicht so einen Kurs in traditionelle Art und Weise abhalten sondern den "neuen Angler" jemanden an die Seite stellen von dem er sich die gemeinsamen Angelstunden unterzeichnen lassen muss.

Ach, ich weiß auch nicht was das Beste wäre, aber einfach jeden einfach so ans Wasser zu stellen, würde ich auch nicht gut finden.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Zusser (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, daß die knappe Hälfte derer, die hier abgestimmt haben, nicht nur für den Erhalt der Prüfung plädieren, sondern im einschlägigen Fall auch noch ihren Schein abgeben und die Prüfung mit hohem zeitlichen und finanziellen Aufwand wiederholen würden. Erscheint mir ziemlich unehrlich, daß Geschrei wäre bei den meisten wohl groß....



Das kein Geschrei gemacht werden darf, war aber nicht Bestandteil der Umfrage. 

Ich würde sehr laut schreien und mich beklagen, trotzdem würde ich das kleinere Übel dem größeren vorziehen.
Nämlich dass jeder angeln darf, ohne seine Sachkunde nachgewiesen zu haben.

Ehrlichkeit in Foren ist natürlich immer ein Problem, wenn sich jemand aber nicht grob in Widersprüche verwickelt, sollte man ihm unterstellen ehrlich zu sein.

Sonst wäre auch jede Rutenempfehlung oder jedes Boilierezept unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Es gibt Prüfungsgegner und eben auch Prüfungsbefürworter, welche allerdings bei dieser Abstimmung keine andere Wahl haben als sich zu enthalten oder aber für Antwort "B" zu stimmen.
> In der Realität, würde ich, als Prüfungsbefürworter, meinen Schein natürlich nicht freiwillig hergeben, wozu auch, denn ich hab ja bereits dafür bezahlt und auch eine Prüfung gemacht.
> Also, warum sollte ich das nochmals tun?



Weil Du, wie alle anderen auch, nur eine Larifari Prüfung abgelegt hast. Und es muss doch sichergestellt sein, dass Du jederzeit Huchen und Regenbogenforelle, Rapfen und Döbel etc. auseinanderhalten kannst. Dass Du weißt, wie Du Dich in der Natur zu verhalten hast, und welche Gesetze einzuhalten sind.

Wer sagt uns denn, dass Du das heute weißt ?

Und selbst wenn Du das weißt, was ist mit all denen, die das nicht wissen, mit denen die vor 20 Jahren die Prüfung abgelegt haben und danach nur dreimal angeln waren? Und jetzt sollen die so einfach angeln gehen können ? 

Alternativ könnte man sich natürlich auch überlegen, statt neuem Kurs und Prüfung eine einfache Wissensabfrage durchzuführen. Dafür sollte ein Samstagvormittag reichen. 

Würdest Du bestehen? Sicherlich.


----------



## Algon (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil Du, wie alle anderen auch, nur eine Larifari Prüfung abgelegt hast.


was Du alles so weißt. 
Bei uns ist die über die Hälfte durchgefallen bei dieser larifari Prüfung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Jemand der überhaupt keine Prüfung abgelegt hat?
> Ich hab in meinem Leben schon jede Menge Prüfungen abgelegt und werde wohl auch noch einige ablegen müssen. Mir macht das Nichts aus, aber für jemanden, dessen grösste Herausforderung in seinem Leben wohl darin bestand die Führerscheinprüfung zu bestehen, kann ich das durchaus verstehen.
> 
> Ich hab nicht nur die Prüfung bestanden, sondern selbst Vorbereitungskurse durchgeführt. Darum weiß ich sehr genau, über was ich rede. Von meinen Kursteilnehmern ist kein einziger durchgefallen. Und kein Einziger war nach der Prüfung ein vollständiger Angler.
> ...



Ich meinte nicht die Prüfung nach heutigem Standard, sondern eine in der das geprüfte sich Wissen sicherstellt, dass man als Angler keinerlei Fehler mehr machen kann. 
Aber ich glaube Dir das auch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> was Du alles so weißt.
> Bei uns ist die über die Hälfte durchgefallen bei dieser larifari Prüfung.



Und die andere Hälfte sind perfekte Angler, die alles wissen ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> was Du alles so weißt.
> Bei uns ist die über die Hälfte durchgefallen bei dieser larifari Prüfung.



Was habt ihr denn für Leute bei euch?|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## Zusser (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zitat von *Ralle 24:*
Ich hab nicht nur die Prüfung bestanden, sondern selbst  Vorbereitungskurse durchgeführt. Darum weiß ich sehr genau, über was ich  rede. Von meinen Kursteilnehmern ist kein einziger durchgefallen. 
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass deine Teilnehmer etwas mehr mitgenommen haben als prüfungsrelevant ist.

Und  kein Einziger war nach der Prüfung ein vollständiger Angler.
Das versteht sich von selbst!
Wer die Führerscheinprüfung abgelegt hat, ist danach auch kein vollständiger (=guter) Autofahrer. 
Zumindest sollte er aber die Grundlage dafür haben haben, mit der Zeit ein solcher zu werden.

Fährt der frischgebackene Absolvent der Fahrprüfung aber nur 3 x im Jahr Auto, wird er nie ein guter Fahrer werden. Was soll man also tun? 
Die Fahrprüfung abschaffen? Damit würde die Situation auf den Straßen nicht besser. 

Zitat von *Ralle 24:*
[...] was ist mit all denen, die das nicht  wissen, mit denen die vor 20 Jahren die Prüfung abgelegt haben und  danach nur dreimal angeln waren? Und jetzt sollen die so einfach angeln  gehen können ? 

Die werden keine Ahnung von Fischkunde oder Angeltechnik haben. Aber deshalb die Fischerprüfung abschaffen? Damit würde die Situation am Wasser nicht besser.

Mir fällt zu dieser Problematik auch keine gute Lösung ein, die ohne Gängelei und übermäßige Kontrolle auskommt.

Ich meine aber, dass die Angler, die nur drei mal im Jahr ans Wasser gehen, nicht wirklich relevant sind. 
Um wieder den Huchen zu strapazieren: Wer so selten zum Fischen geht, wird auch nicht so oft versehentlich einen Huchen fangen, weil die leider selten sind. Und weil die Angeltechnik eines solchen Gelegenheitsanglers meistens zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Auf Oliven beißen die Huchen nicht so gut. #h


----------



## goiss (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab mir jetzt nicht alle 93 Seiten durchgelesen. Aber mal ehrlich eine Ausbildung und Prüfung die Sicherstellen soll das man nach Abschluss keine Fehler macht gibt es meines Wissens nur in Japan, wenn man als Koch Kugelfisch zubereiten will. Das dauert dann aber auch 30 Jahre oder so. Ich meine es wird von keinem Führerscheinneuling verlangt der perfekte Autofahrer zu sein, warum soll man dann der perfekte Angler sein wenn man seinen Angeschein gemacht hat?
Davon mal abgesehen frage ich mich wie denn so ne Fischerprüfung aussehen soll? 
Ich mache gerade meinen Schein in Bayern, sitze seit November jede Woche ein bis zwei mal,je 2 Stunden, im Vorbereitungskurs und das noch bis März. Themen sind neben Fisch- und Gerätekunde, Naturschutz, Gewässerkunde, Rechtsgrundlagen... . Ich muss sogar die Wasservögel lernen, obwohl ich keinen Jagdschein mache. Im Februar kommen dann noch 2 Samstage Praxis, einmal das im ersten Beitrag Fachgerechte Versorgen des gefangenen Fisches, vom Betäuben bis zum Filet und zum zweiten der richtige Umgang mit dem Fanggerät. 
Kosten für den Spaß 200 €
Was soll man denn da noch bitte verschärfen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Das Ganze fängt allmählich an in´s Lächerliche abzurutschen, wenn dir sonst keine Argumente mehr einfallen.



Nun, Argumentationsschwächen äußern sich zumeist darin, dass der Ton diffamierender wird. Muss doch nicht sein. 

Deine Argumente beruhen einzig darauf, dass ein Proband nach der Prüfung nicht mehr ganz so unbelastet an die Sache herangeht. Auch wenn das im Grunde ja nichts negatives ist, muss man aber doch den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit berücksichtigen.

Die Prüfungs- und teilweise Kusrpflicht steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem minimalen Wissen, was dort vermittelt wird. Und dazu ist mindestens die Hälfte dessen völlig irrelevant für einen Angler. 
So kann es durchaus sein, dass Prüflinge durchfallen, weil sie die Frage nach der Anzahl Eier pro Kg Körpergewicht eines Fisches, die Frage wo beim Fisch die Niere sitzt, oder welche Modalitäten beim Abschluß eines Fischereipachtvertrages gelten, falsch beantwortet haben. 

Daraus ergeben sich doch zwangsläufig zwei mögliche Konsequenzen.

Entweder, man lässt die Prüfung komplett wegfallen, weil sie eben nicht den größten Teil des notwendigen Wissens vermittelt, oder aber man wertet sie so auf, dass nach bestandener Prüfung ein wirklich gut ausgebildeter Angler herauskommt. Und daraus wiederum folgt in logischer Konsequenz, dass alle ungenügend geprüften Angler ihr entsprechendes Wissen erneut abgefragt bekommen. 

Ich finde das unbequem, aber stringent und logisch. 

So lassen wie es ist, ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Nix halbes und nix Ganzes.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nabend,


> Bei uns ist die über die Hälfte durchgefallen bei dieser larifari Prüfung.


Mein Sohn mußte hier die Prüfung mit 11 Jahren machen. In dem Kurs waren 52 Teilnehmer. Davon 5 Kinder von 11-13 Jahren. 2 Kinder davon hatten null komma nix Vorkenntnisse. Durchgefallen sind 4 Erwachsene. Und das waren genau die mit der größten Klappe .. zumindest in den Pausen. Die wurden nie müde zu erzählen was sie schon seid vielen Jahre aufem Kasten haben.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war nachmeiner Meinung relativ gering. Einen praktischen Teil gab es garnicht.

Soviel zum Fischereikurz + Prüfung hier in MV.
Das es woanders anders ist , ist mir dabei durchaus klar.....


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi,
da gab es mal so ne TV Sendung mit Auwa |supergri

Der hatte immer 2 Gruppen dabei , einmal die Anfänger und dann die Profis.
Beide Gruppen angelten dann irgendwo am See oder Fluß.
Ok , bei den Profis dachte ich machmal wo haben die ihren Schein gemacht |supergri, aber bei den Anfängern hörte der Spaß auf , die waren zu blöde eine Rute zu montieren , noch kannten sie  Wobbler oder Spinner |kopfkrat

Für die Teilnahme bei Auwas TV Sendung ist ein Angelschein Pflicht . #q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Was soll man denn da noch bitte verschärfen?


Eher auf die wichtigen notwendigen Dinge verkürzen. Bzw. das unwichtige weglassen und diese Zeit für die wichtigen Dinge nutzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Zitat von *Ralle 24:*
> Ich hab nicht nur die Prüfung bestanden, sondern selbst  Vorbereitungskurse durchgeführt. Darum weiß ich sehr genau, über was ich  rede. Von meinen Kursteilnehmern ist kein einziger durchgefallen.
> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass deine Teilnehmer etwas mehr mitgenommen haben als prüfungsrelevant ist.
> 
> ...



Du bist ein unbequemer, aber geschätzter Diskussionpartner.

In der Tat hatten meine Prüflinge eine ganz andere Ausbildung wie viele andere. Das auch, weil es in NRW keinerlei Vorschriften für so einen Kurs ( und auch keine Kurspflicht) gab. Meine Kurse waren kostenlos, gingen über 12 Wochenenden, wovon die Hälfte am Wasser passierte. Zweimal waren wir zum Fischen am Forellenpuff ( konnte man damals noch ohne Schein). Dabei wurde halt der praktische Teil vertieft. Den Rest der Zeit waren wir ohne Angel unterwegs und haben Faune und Flora am und im Gewässer bearbeitet.
6 Wochenende wurde für die Prüfung gebüffelt, denn das was wir in der Praxis gemacht haben, war nur sehr marginal mit der Prüfung verbandelt und wäre nach kurzer Zeit auch kaum abprüfbar gewesen.

Der Kurs hat dem einen oder anderen vielleicht (hoffentlich) was gebracht, die Prüfung ganz sicher nicht.

Und da fällt mir noch ein Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung und freiwillige Kurse (hat ja keiner was gegen) ein.

In einem Kurs mit Focus auf die Prüfung lernt der Proband allerlei und sehr viel unnützes. Der reine Fischfangwoller genauso wie der darüber hinaus interessierte. Zwangsläufig, weil das zu vermittelnde Wissen ja auf die Prüfung focussiert sein muss. 
In einem freiwilligen Kurs ohne anschließenden Prüfungszwang kann man frei und gezielt auf die Interessen und Wissensbedürfnisse des Teilnehmers eingehen. 
Aber wer von denen, die den Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs mitgemacht hat, will nachher noch einen freiwilligen " richtigen" Kurs machen ?


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

wenn ich mich an meine eigene Prüfung erinnere, bestand die aus auswendig gelernten ( Fakten), dass reichte um die Prüfung zu bestehen- Auswendiglernen. Kann man/ ich davon Angeln? - ne.
Eine Prüfung mit Vorbereitungslehrgang / Material kann bestenfalls Grundlagen allgemein um das Angeln vermitteln,
das setzt aber schon mal persönliches Engagement des Leiters voraus, nicht nur simple Fakten in den Raum zu werfen.
Alles andere muss man sich schon selbst oder mit Kumpels beibringen und immer wieder neu erarbeiten. Spätestens, wenn die erste Reise zwecks Angeln ins Nachbar-Bundesland ansteht, nützt Dein erlerntes Wissen vom gleichen Jahr oder von vor 10 Jahren nichts mehr.
Was soll man deshalb eigentlich noch vermitteln? wenn ich sowieso alle ---lang , was neu lernen muss.
Wenn schon vermittelte Rahmenbedingungen ausreichen, um daran sich als Angler weiter zu entwickeln, dann reicht am Angang eine simple Info-Broschüre. Befasse ich mich im laufe der Zeit nicht mit den für mich und meine Angelart/ Zielfisch relevanten Info's, werde ich nicht konstant Fische fangen und die Rute ganz schnell in die Ecke schmeißen und zu Schach übergehen. Damit erledigt sich dann auch das Problem der angeblichen Zunahme der Angler am Wasser bei einem Wegfall der Prüfung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Wenn schon vermittelte Rahmenbedingungen ausreichen, um daran sich als Angler weiter zu entwickeln, dann reicht am Angang eine simple Info-Broschüre. Befasse ich mich im laufe der zeit nicht mit den für mich und meine Angelart/ zeilfisch relevanten Info's, werde ich nicht konstant Fsiche fangen und die Rute ganz schnell in die Ecke schmeißen und zu Schach übergehen. Damit erledigt sich dann auch das Problem der angeblichen Zunahme der Angler am Wasser bei einem Wegfall der Prüfung.
> Gruß A.


Das Argument hatte ich auch schon mehrmals gebracht - hast Du sehr schön zusammen gefasst!
Danke dafür!!


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

...ich glaube im Grunde finde ich die Prüfung nur gut, weil ich sie schon lange habe und sie irgendwie doch die Zahl der Angler etwas limitiert (e?) - obwohl das in Zeiten auch nicht mehr wahr ist, in denen man unter der Hand aus vielen Quellen, "Blanko-Prüfungszeugnisse" kaufen kann, wie mir leider schon mehrfach berichtet wurde! (ohne das ich jemals den Wahrheitsgehalt wirklich überprüft hätte - erzählt wird ja gerne viel - gerade unter Anglern....;O)).

Also - gebe mich geschlagen - in Zeiten, wo man sich so die Sachen "besorgt", ist eine Prüfung wirklich Quatsch - trotzdem fänd´ ich es gut, wenn Vereine weiterhin KURSE anbieten würden, in denen für interessierte Anfänger Theorie & (vor allem!) *PRAXIS* vermittelt würden!

E.


----------



## Stichling78 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wie kommt's?
Kann man bei euch ohne Prüfung den Fischereischein kaufen oder kann man ohne Fischereischein (legal) angeln?
Nur aus Interesse, ist nicht böse gemeint!

@ Zusser

Habe als Jugendliche bei meinem Onkel am Fischteich angefangen zu Angeln.
Wahr wahrscheinlich ilegal, hat mich aber nicht interessiert.
Meinen Onkel auch nicht. Der hat mir auch viel beigebracht.

Auch im Urlaub ( Schwitz, Italien, Spanien) gab es keine Probleme.
Auch im Urlaub in Ostfriesland, hatte keiner was dagegen. 
(ca. 12-16 Jahre Alt)

Bin Später mit Freunden Angeln, Urlaub. (Helfer Regel) 


Jetzt zu meiner Prüfung!

60 Personen
die Meisten haben die Fragen Auswendig gelernt und haben auch bestanden. (ca: 90 %).
Ich finde das ist auch keine Schwierigkeit.
Aber ich glaube nicht das viele ihre Moralische Grundeinstellung geändert haben.
 Und so manche Einstellung war schon echt krass.|bigeyes

Bin mir nicht Sicher ob ich für oder gegen die Prüfung bin.
Auch nach diesen zum Teil Erstklassiken Argumenten im Threat.#6

Habe alle gelesen und bin Immer noch so doof wie vorher #q


Gruß Tobi

PS. Lese weiter


----------



## Algon (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die andere Hälfte sind perfekte Angler, die alles wissen ?


nein, aber sie wussten mehr als die Anderen.


----------



## Algon (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war nachmeiner Meinung relativ gering. Einen praktischen Teil gab es garnicht.
> 
> Soviel zum Fischereikurz + Prüfung hier in MV.
> Das es woanders anders ist , ist mir dabei durchaus klar.....


 
und da Du die Prüfung ja auch selber gemacht hast, weißt Du wo von Du sprichst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Also - gebe mich geschlagen - in Zeiten, wo man sich so die Sachen "besorgt", ist eine Prüfung wirklich Quatsch - trotzdem fänd´ ich es gut, wenn Vereine weiterhin KURSE anbieten würden, in denen für interessierte Anfänger Theorie & (vor allem!) PRAXIS vermittelt würden!


Genau das ist der Punkt, den ich ja immer wieder bringe:
Kein gesetzlicher Prüfungszwang, statt dessen gute Angebote an Kursen, welche die Leute auch freiwillig wahrnehmen.

Interessante Umfrage dazu auch aus einem anderen Forum, da kam die Frage auf, ob man meine, dass Angler in Angelvereinen die "besseren Angler" seien, weil nur organisierte Angler die richtige Behandlung eines gefangenen Fisches sicherstellen können.

Und selbst in einem Verbandsforum (wo ja praktisch nur "organisierte" unterwegs sind) fällt die Antwort mehr als eindeutig  aus:
Nur ca. 22% glauben das tatsächlich....
Quelle:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=13469

Wenn also schon fast 80% der organisierten Angler selber nicht glauben, dass mit der Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein, mit direktem Zugriff auf Infos, erfahrene Vereinskameraden, Veranstaltungen etc. einen "besseren Angler" im Sinne von besserem behandeln der gefangenen Fische ergibt, wie kann dann jemand auf die Idee kommen, eine staatlich verordnete Zwangsprüfung, bei der nur gelernt wird um die Fragen richtig anzukreuzen könte da irgendwas positiv bewirken?

Wieder einmal bleibt da nur der Schluss:
Man kann Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur nicht in Kursen lernen oder bei Prüfungen abfragen - was im Elternhaus versäumt wurde, holt der Staat nicht mehr auf..

Diejenigen, welche Interesse an der Angelei haben, werden sich eh informieren, die werden auch freiwillig Kurse besuchen.

Diejenigen, welche das Angeln in welcher Art und Weise auch immer nicht anständig ausführen wollen, zum "Fleischmachen" mißbrauchen etc., die werden die Prüfung schlicht dazu nutzen, um mit dieser als "anständiger Angler" angesehen zu werden..

In der Praxis täglich an jedem Gewässer zu beobachten, wie sich die zwangsgeprüften Angler benehmen.

Da wäre eine freiwillige Prüfung statt Staatszwang der Weg, mit dem man wirklich positiv was am Bild des Anglers verändern könnte, da dann nur wirklich engagierte Angler teilnehmen würden - und man sich so schon von den schwarzen Schafen distanzieren könnte.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und selbst wenn man, um irgendwie dann doch dem deutschen Bürokratismus und Regulierungswillen zu entsprechen, eine Teilnahmebestätigung für einen Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Voraussetzung machen würde, gäbe es in diesem Rahmen wenigstens noch genügend Spielraum um

angehenden Anglern das notwendige Grundwissen zu vermitteln
den Vereinen die Einnahmequelle und Mitgliederwerbemöglichkeit zu sichern
flexibel und auf die besonderen Gegebenheiten der Heimatregion eingehende Kenntnisse zu vermitteln
die Inhalte eines Einführungskurses sinnvoll zu gestalten

Ich erinnere mich noch mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen an meinen Vorbereitungskurs und die "Dozenten". Da gab es den einen, der ständig interessante Dinge über das Angeln an sich erzählte, den anderen, der mit selbst geschossenen Dias eindrucksvoll die Unterschiede zwischen Brasse und Güster aufzeigte und den dritten, der alle Fragen zur Gesetzeskunde einzeln durchgegangen ist, die richtige Antwort genannt hat, gefragt hat, ob sich das jeder gemerkt hat und dann zur nächsten Frage über gegangen ist. Rückfragen nach den Sinn gewisser Regelungen hat der nicht beantworten können, weil er von den juristischen Dingen keine Ahnung hatte. Dafür hat er dann im Fach Gerätekunde seine komplette Ausrüstung mit in die Kneipe gebracht und detailliert erklärt, warum die Rolle von Fa. A besser ist als die von Fa. B :m
Bei der Prüfung hab ich dann frevelhafter Weise beim Zusammenstellen einer Hechtausrüstung den Rachensperrer vergessen und musste dran erinnert werden, dass was wichtiges für meinen persönlichen Schutz fehlen würde. Bestanden hab ich dann, weil ich wusste, was die meinten und wie so'n Ding aussieht. Besessen oder gar benutzt hab ich das Ding in den 34 Jahren danach noch nie.#c


----------



## carplord (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo, 

ein hoch interessantes Thema. 

Ein kurzer Gedanke dazu:

Nach langem Überreden konnte ich den Vater meiner Freundin dazu bewegen die Fischerprüfung zu machen. Er wird im März die Prüfung ablegen. Ich war überrachst als er mir von 140 Teilnehmern in seinem Kurs berichtete. Wir sind ein kleines Städtchen und keine 30 km entfernt findet schon der nächste Kurs statt. Unser Fischereiverein fasst bereits über 1000 Mitglieder.


Natürlich kann man Respekt vor Natur nicht erlernen oder abfragen. 
Dennoch ,sehe ich das Niveau der Fischerprüfung fast schon als beschämend an. 
Obwohl wir im internationalen Vergleich ja noch gut dastehen. 

Die Prüfung ist ohne Probleme im Kinderalter abzulegen und, mit etwas Vorwissen, nicht gerade eine Hürde. 
Ich weiß sehr wohl dass sich in den letzten 50 Jahren bereits einiges getan hat, trotzdem würde ich mich freuen falls die Anferdorungen der Fischereiprüfung auf ein, dem Umgang mit Lebewesen, angemessenes Niveau gehoben werden. 

Thomas9904 schreibt: Es ist unmöglich, Verpasstes aus dem Elternhaus durch Kurse zu kompensieren!
Ja absolut richtig. Aber Verantwortungsbewusstsein und Selbsteinschätzung nehmen doch mit dem Alter zu. Warum lassen wir denn nicht 12 jährige Auto fahren? Die Prüfung ist bestimmt nicht schwieriger. 

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ein angemessenes Niveau einer Prüfung, eine natürliche Selektion zur Folge hat, und sich positiv auf die Ernsthaftigkeit und Professionalität der Angler auswirkt. Selbstverständlich schützt dies nicht vor schwarzen Schaafen.

Wir leben leider nicht in Norwegen oder Schweden und können uns zu fünft keinen 60 ha See teilen.

Ein käuflicher Schein wäre für mich ein gravierender Rückschritt in der Autorität aller bestehenden Fischereivereine, -Verbände so wie jedem einzelnen Angler. 
Ja ich würde sofort zur Prüfung antreten!!


Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## da Poser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Eine Fischereiprüfung finde ich sinnvoll, damit die Menschheit nicht ganz unbedarft auf die Tierwelt losgelassen wird.
Das die eine oder andere Prüfungfrage vielleicht nicht mehr dem neuesten Erkenntnisstand entspricht und überarbeitet werden sollte mag sein. Das macht die Prüfung aber nicht automatisch im Ganzen überflüssig.

Aber eine Prüfung mit wochenlangem Vorbereitungskursus der dann auch noch 600,-€ kosten soll halte ich für absolut übertrieben. Wenn ich möchte das sich die Leute vernünftig am Wasser aufführen, dann sollte ich den Kurs der ihnen das dazu nötige Wissen bzw. den entsprechenden Verhaltenskodex vermittelt eher so günstig wie möglich anbieten.

Angeln sollte nichts elitäres sein, welches sich nur die Leute mit dem dicken Portemonnai leisten können, vielmehr bietet es die Möglichkeit Menschen die Natur näher zubringen. Ohne diese Nähe lässt sich eine Naturliebe nur schwer wecken und ohne diese Liebe ist der Wunsch nach Bewahrung der Schöpfung und Naturschutz kaum zu erzeugen.

Um den Menschen waidgerechten Umgang und Respekt vor der Kreatur zu lehren, dazu ist eine Fischereiprüfung wahrscheinlich eh nicht angetan. Auch muss man nicht  jedem den ganzen Rundumschlag anglerischen Wissens einhämmern. Jemand der ein Paar Runden mit einem einmotorigen Sportflugzeug drehen möchte steckt man ja auch nicht in das NASA Astronauten Programm.
Es ist ähnlich wie beim Autofahren - mit dem Erwerb des Führerscheins ist man noch lange kein guter Fahrer und das erwartet auch keiner.
Ich kann mich noch heute darüber aufregen, dass man mir in der praktischen Prüfung die Zusammenstellung einer "Fliegenrute Nass" abverlangte. Dabei ist Fliegenfischen in NRW eher selten und ich selber habe nie und werde wahrscheinlich auch nie mit der Fliegenrute angeln.
Wenn die Prüfung Landessache ist sollte man auch länderspezifisch abfragen und sich auf das wesentliche beschränken. Wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert wird sich eh selber weiterbilden.

Man sollte vielleicht eine kurze, knackige Broschüre auflegen und die jedem Prüfling mitgeben.
Am besten im Checkkartenformat mit wasserfestem Papier, darauf die wichtigsten Infos z. B.:
Fischbestimmungstafeln, kleine Knotenkunde, die wichtigsten Gesetze laienfreundlich erklärt


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hier mussten wir uns ein argumentativ zum Thema Prüfung/Schein befassen mit einem Schreiben des LSFV-SH..

Ich denke da werden die Unterschiede in der Sichtweise sowie die Gründe  für eine Prüfung (Kohle) deutlich klar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Was ich noch akzeptieren könnte wäre eine Teilnahme an einem Lehrgang und bekommt darüber eine Bescheinigung. Aufgrund dieser Bescheinigung bekommt man dann den Fischereischein.


eine Bescheinigung, das man körperlich anwesen war?
Die gibt es dann auch bald unter der Hand, wieso Zeit verschwenden wenn es die Bescheinigung sowieso gibt?
Alleine der Umstand, das man sich hinsetzen und lernen muß, ist Grund genug für eine Prüfung. 
Wenn ich was von der Gesellschaft will, kann ich auch was dafür machen. 
Und hört auf mit dem Geld, wenn ich kein Geld zum angeln habe, kann ich eben nicht angeln.


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Was ich noch akzeptieren könnte wäre eine Teilnahme an einem Lehrgang und bekommt darüber eine Bescheinigung. Aufgrund dieser Bescheinigung bekommt man dann den Fischereischein.
> Gruss, Wolle



Hi,
genau wie beim Erste Hilfe Kurs den man zur Erwerb des FS benötigt :q
Selbst da pennt die Hälfte der Anwesenden , die andere Hälfte passt nicht auf :q
Und dabei gehts u.U. um Menschenleben und nicht nur darum wie man einen Fisch behandelt.
Daher bin ich für die Abschaffung aller Kurse und Prüfungen , im Gegenzug bin ich für mehr Kontrollen am Wasser.
Genau so funktioniert es ja in NL auch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ...
> Und hört auf mit dem Geld, wenn ich kein Geld zum angeln habe, kann ich eben nicht angeln.



und früher hier im trööt


Algon schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Fischereiprüfung.
> Grund:
> Ich bin es einfach leid, das heute alles wegfällt, zu dem ich früher gezwungen wurde. Ich sage nur Grundwehrdienst.
> Ich komme mir langsam vor wie Generation "Arsch".
> ...





algon, ich bewundere wirklich deinen mut zu klaren worten und zu deinen klaren sozialen vorstellungen.

und ich denke, du repräsentierst die von dir zitierte generation prächtig.


allein diese beiden posts reichen schon als triftige gründe zur abschaffung der fischereiprüfung.

gib mehr #q


----------



## lonesome (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Die Prüfung ist schon Ok, was mich allerdings nervt ist die ein oder 5 jährige Verlängerung auf ein einmal erworbenes Recht. Mein Führerschein gilt auch lebenslänglich.


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> [..]
> allein diese beiden posts reichen schon als triftige gründe zur abschaffung der fischereiprüfung.
> 
> *gib mehr* #q



Das würde ich mir _von dir_ auch wünschen, Jose. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, du kannst 'mehr'. |rolleyes

Ich kann in den beiden Zitaten beim beim besten Willen nichts finden, was gegen die Prüfung spricht.

Im Gegenteil. Es sind sogar zwei Gründe für die Prüfung:

1. Die Prüfung ist kein ernsthafter Kostenfaktor, der das Angeln unmöglich machen würde: Fischereischein, Erlaubnisscheine und Angelgerät sind wesentlich teuerer als die Fischerprüfung. 

2. Die Prüfung hat bisher keinen ernsthaft Interessierten vom Angeln abgehalten, wieso sollte das heute anders sein?


----------



## lonesome (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> 2. Die Prüfung hat bisher keinen ernsthaft Interessierten vom Angeln abgehalten, wieso sollte das heute anders sein?



Anders rum: Die wenig Interessierten verstopfen uns nicht auch noch die Notaufnahme mit Haken im Finger :m


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin moin,



> Die Prüfung ist kein ernsthafter Kostenfaktor ................
> 
> .........Die Prüfung hat bisher keinen ernsthaft Interessierten vom Angeln abgehalten............


 
Was wohl diejenigen dazu sagen denen der Wohlstand nicht gerade aus den Taschen quillt?? 
Das dem anglerischen Nachwuchs der Zugang so erschwert wird ist anscheinend ne unwichtige Nebensache....


----------



## lonesome (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Jufischein hat vor 22J was um die 16 DM gekostet, k.A. was der heute kostet, aber ich denke das war noch erschwinglich.


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was wohl diejenigen dazu sagen denen der Wohlstand nicht gerade aus den Taschen quillt??
> Das dem anglerischen Nachwuchs der Zugang so erschwert wird ist anscheinend ne unwichtige Nebensache....



Vielleicht sollte man, wenn der soziale Aspekt im Vordergrund steht, statt der Abschaffung der Angelprüfung für eine Beihilfe zu den Prüfungsgebühren für finanziell schlechtergestellte kämpfen?
Harz 4 Bezieher z.B. könnten einen bestimmten Betrag jedes Jahr als Angelzuschuss bekommen? Die Jahreskarte kostet schließlich auch viel Geld!

*Gegen *etwas zu wettern ist aber natürlich einfacher als *für *ein Anliegen zu arbeiten.
Auch eine Stiftung, z.B. vom Angelboard gegründet und finanziert könnte viele Menschen zum Angeln hinführen.


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir _von dir_ auch wünschen, Jose. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, du kannst 'mehr'. |rolleyes



kannst du in dem anderen prüfungströöt gerne nachlesen



> Ich kann in den beiden Zitaten beim beim besten Willen nichts finden, was gegen die Prüfung spricht.


richtig.

aber algons beide angeführten gründe zielen eben nicht auf "verbesserung der angelfischerei mit den höchstmöglichen ethischen und fischwaidlichen fähigkeiten" sondern schlicht und einfach auf so nickeliges wie

_"je weniger angler desto mehr für algon"_

der bringt einen sozialen numerus clausus rein aus höchst egoistischen gründen.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

So ein Zuschuß wäre schonaml eine gute Idee!! Noch besser wäre es den Kindern den Zugang kostenlos zu ermöglichen.
Allerdings sehe ich bei Erwachsenen deratige Möglichkeiten nicht. Gibt wohl wichtigeres was zB ein H4ler benötigt( In den Augen der Behörde)


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> _"je weniger angler desto mehr für algon"_


das mag zwar nach außen nicht schön sein , aber bei vielen Gewässersituationen durchaus nachvollziehbar.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> das mag zwar nach außen nicht schön sein , aber bei vielen Gewässersituationen durchaus nachvollziehbar.....




Bleibt aber trotzdem völliger Unsinn weil ( zum hundertsten mal) die Begrenzung einer verträglichen Anglerzahl am Gewässer durch die Erlaubnisscheine reguliert wird, nicht durch den Fischereischein. 
Und das liegt, zumindest in NRW, nicht alleine in den Händen des Fischereirechtinhabers, sondern wird durch die Behörde vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> _"je weniger angler desto mehr für algon"_
> 
> das mag zwar nach außen nicht schön sein , aber bei vielen Gewässersituationen durchaus nachvollziehbar.....



auch wenn ich mir das auch öfter wünsche - aber das durchsetzen über finanzielle k.o.-kriterien?

dann mal viel spaß in zukunft, wenn alpine edel-verhältnisse hier einziehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Ralf , 

So so - Unsinn?? Da klären wir noch.......LooL

Aber  ,in dem Beispiel ging es um die Ansicht , weniger um die Durchsetzbarkeit..


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bleibt aber trotzdem völliger Unsinn weil ( zum hundertsten mal) die Begrenzung einer verträglichen Anglerzahl am Gewässer durch die Erlaubnisscheine reguliert wird, nicht durch den Fischereischein.
> Und das liegt, zumindest in NRW, nicht alleine in den Händen des Fischereirechtinhabers, sondern wird durch die Behörde vorgeschrieben.



Das hast du schön gesagt.

Also: Für ein Gewässer x darf der Eigentümer des Fischereirechts n Tagesscheine ausgeben.
Diese werden von m Anglern nachgefragt.

Jetzt die einfache Rechnung: Wenn n = 1000 und m = 900 kosten die einzelnen Tagesscheine 10€.

Wenn nun aufgrund äußerer Einflüsse (z.B. Wegfall der Prüfung) plötzlich m = 1300 ist, wird der Fischereirechtsinhaber sich richtig freuen und die Tageskarten statt zu 10€ für 15€ verkaufen. Angebot und Nachfrage.

Also kann plötzlich nicht der angeln, der fachlich geeignet ist, sondern der, der den größeren Geldbeutel hat.

Edit:
Für mich ein weiteres Argument *für *die Prüfung. Zumindest in Westen und Süden haben wir einfach weniger Gewässer als Angler.
Deshalb muss selektiert werden. Ich habe das bereits früher geschrieben:
Ich finde es einfach besser, diese Selektion über einen Eignungsnachweis als über den Preis der Angelerlaubnis durchzuführen.


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was wohl diejenigen dazu sagen denen der Wohlstand nicht gerade aus den Taschen quillt??
> Das dem anglerischen Nachwuchs der Zugang so erschwert wird ist anscheinend ne unwichtige Nebensache....


ich werde hier langsam blöde im Kopf, wenn was zu teuer ist, gehört es billiger gemacht und nicht abgschafft. Warum wird hier immer auf der sozialen schiene rumgeritten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Warum wird hier immer auf der sozialen schiene rumgeritten?


Weil das z. B. auch der Landesverband SH als Argument für die Prüfung anführt, dem wir allerdings seine  Argumentation schon auseinandergenommen haben - nicht nur wegen des sozialen, sondern wegen des ganzen Unfugs, der da verbandsseitig von sich gegeben wird...

Da muss man sich halt mal die Mühe machen und auch einen längeren Text lesen und verstehen (wollen)...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Der , der genug hat ist der soziale Aspekt warscheinlich unwichtig........ und nebenbei - hab ich was vonwegen abschaffen geschrieben??


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> kannst du in dem anderen prüfungströöt gerne nachlesen
> 
> richtig.
> 
> ...


 
naklar, geb mir die Schuld an einer teuren Prüfung.
Die Prüfung wurde zur meiner Geburt eingefügt, damit ich später mehr Fisch haben werde. 
Hättest Du meine Vorschläge zur Änderung der Prüfung in der anderen Umfrage richtig gelesen würdest Du nich so´n Quatsch schreiben.


Algon schrieb:


> - Rechte und Pflichten
> - Fischkunde allg. (Fischarten,Fischkrankheiten usw.)
> - Umgang mit dem Gerät (Auswerfen,Zielwerfen,Hängerlösen, Köderführung usw.)
> - Vorstellung von Angelarten/techniken
> ...


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das z. B. auch der Landesverband SH als Argument für die Prüfung anführt, dem wir allerdings seine Argumentation schon auseinandergenommen haben - nicht nur wegen des sozialen, sondern wegen des ganzen Unfugs, der da verbandsseitig von sich gegeben wird...
> 
> Da muss man sich halt mal die Mühe machen und auch einen längeren Text lesen und verstehen (wollen)...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


auch gerne noch mal.
wenn was zu teuer ist gehört es billiger gemacht, nicht abgeschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Lies Dir die Argumente erstmal durch - alle und von beiden Seiten..


----------



## lonesome (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mal eine andere Frage: Woher soll jmd wissen der keine Prüfung gemacht hat, das er überhaupt Tagesscheine braucht? Und wo man die bekommt? Und welche Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland gelten? Schonzeiten? Und das man die Gewässer nicht komplett leer macht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Woher soll jmd wissen der keine Prüfung gemacht hat, das er überhaupt Tagesscheine braucht? Und wo man die bekommt? Und welche Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland gelten? Schonzeiten? Und das man die Gewässer nicht komplett leer macht?


Woher soll das heute jemand wissen? 
Das er die Prüfung braucht? 
Und Erlaubnisscheine?
Und nicht einfach das Gewässer komplett leer macht?

Dazu brauchts keine Prüfung, sondern schlichten gesunden Menschenverstand.

Wer das heute mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung nicht weiss, angelt schwarz.

Und das werden ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung nicht mehr oder weniger sein!

Denn von der Prüfung erfahren können sie ja auch erst, wenn sie sich drum kümmern, was man zum Angeln an Vorausetzungen benötigt.

Der einzige Unterschied:
Im einen Fall erfahren sie, dass sie ne Prüfung brauchen, im andern dass sie nen Erlaubnisschein brauchen (auf dme eh alle Bedingungen, Schonzeiten, Entnahmeregelugnen etc. drauf stehen müssen).


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Woher soll jmd wissen der keine Prüfung gemacht hat, das er überhaupt Tagesscheine braucht? Und wo man die bekommt? Und welche Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland gelten? Schonzeiten? Und das man die Gewässer nicht komplett leer macht?



Hi,
hier bei mir in Holland bekommst du mit dem Kauf vom Vispas einiges an Infomaterial .
Ein Büchlein mit den zu beangelnden Gewässern , Schonzeiten , usw.
Klappt hier alles ohne Probleme und alles ohne Prüfung #6
Genau so könnte es in Deutschöland auch funktionieren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## lonesome (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Eben, die Erfolge sieht man ganz deutlich an den Küsten. Da werden -auch im Urlaub mal ganz gerne- komplette Angesets für den Urlaub im Tourishop verkauft. Und nicht hauptsächlich im Angelladen. 

Überträgt man das aufs Binnenland ist das Chaos programmiert. Das der Phantasie da keine Grenzen gesetzt ist zeigt doch nur mal das Beispiel im letzen Jahr wo im Kanal (Dortmund?) ein Stellnetz zu finden war. Meist unwissend, weil komischer Dialekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

In folgenden Bundesländern ist es heute schon möglich  (unter verschiedenen Bedingungen, von prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln über Tourischeine bis zum Stockangelrecht) ohne Prüfung zu angeln und das, ohne dass Chaos ausgebrochen wäre:
Brandenburg, Thüringen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Schleswig Holstein, Niedersachsen, Bremen.

*In allen anderen* Bundesländern!! können Diplomatenfamilien, Behinderte etc. ebenfalls ohne Prüfung angeln, ohne dass Chaos ausgebrochen wäre..

Sind wir normalen deutschen angelnden Menschen wirklich so viel schlechter, dass man uns prüfen muss?


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> naklar, geb mir die Schuld an einer teuren Prüfung.
> Die Prüfung wurde zur meiner Geburt eingefügt, damit ich später mehr Fisch haben werde.
> Hättest Du meine Vorschläge zur Änderung der Prüfung in der anderen Umfrage richtig gelesen würdest Du nich so´n Quatsch schreiben.



ach, komm runter.

(und lies mich mal _"richtig"_)
vor ort am wasser, da haben wir so viele gemeinsamkeiten, dass mir das schon fast peinlich ist 
ich will keine anglerischen deppen und unholde am wasser und am liebsten auch keinen der kollegen in riech-, sicht-, hörweite.
das ist bei uns in D wohl nur silvester bei -40° möglich, leider.
und die weiten Canadas sind sooo fern und auch ganz anders.

müssen wir also umgehen lernen mit unseren überwiegend traurigen angelmöglichkeiten.
vielleicht müssen wir uns viel vehementer gegen die verhunzung der gewässer zru wehr setzen, so frei nach dem spruch, das übel an der wurzel bekämpfen.
radikal sozusagen, und das nicht nur für uns fischereischeininhaber.


ich seh aber anders als z.b. algon nicht die fischereiprüfung als das geeignete mittel zur heilung der desolaten zustände, zumal mir das interesse des staates und der prüfungsausrichter mit den worten kontrolle und geldvermehrung ausreichend beschrieben scheinen.


fischereiabgabe ist unstreitig (wenn die denn da auch ankommt).

dass die prüfung fast gar nix bringt für das anglerische leben, sind wir doch einig, oder?

also kurse erschweren?

schaut euch doch mal um am wasser (oder auf der straße):
keine wie auch immer geartete prüfung verhindert sicher fehlverhalten.

einzig harte ständige kontrolle bringt das.

also ein faltblatt mit den rechtlichen belehrungen zum fischereischein und, das wäre eine idee, die fischereiabgabe zur aufwandsentschädigung für kontrolleure.

fischereiprüfung fordern, um seinen besitzstand zu wahren, das finde ich nun mal _[edit, bitte achten sie auf ihre wortwahl]_


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Woher soll jmd wissen der keine Prüfung gemacht hat, das er überhaupt Tagesscheine braucht? Und wo man die bekommt? Und welche Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland gelten? Schonzeiten? Und das man die Gewässer nicht komplett leer macht?




ach, die jugend...

ich hab meinen fischereischein 1969 'gekauft' - und , oh wunder, keine anzeige wegen wilderei etc. - und den rhein hab ich noch nicht 'leer gemacht' (siehe meinen nixfangtrööt)

waren eher sandoz und konsorten.

was für ein argument, lonesome #d


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> einzig harte *ständige kontrolle* bringt das.
> 
> also ein faltblatt mit den rechtlichen belehrungen zum fischereischein und, das wäre eine idee, die fischereiabgabe zur *aufwandsentschädigung für kontrolleure*.


und was glaubst Du wer das bezahlt..........?
Ende der Geschichte dann
-keine 300€ für Fischereischeinprüfung-->(weil entfällt)
-dafür keine 200€ für Angelkarte mehr sondern 300€ *JÄHRLICH --> (aufwandsentschädigung für kontrolleure, *wenn die dann überhaubt noch dazu bereit sind)

Und, um noch mal egoistisch zu werden.
Damit andere Geld für die Prüfung "sparen" muß ich *ständige Kontrollen *über mich ergehen lassen? Na dann.......


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Da werden -auch im Urlaub mal ganz gerne- komplette Angesets für den Urlaub im Tourishop verkauft.
> Überträgt man das aufs Binnenland ist das Chaos programmiert.



Hi,
ach komm , hier in NL bekommste in fast jedem Baumarkt oder kleinerem Supermarkt der sich in Wassernähe befindet Angelsets zu kaufen.
Werden dann sehr gerne von Kids gekauft und auch benutzt
Und genau die Kids sind es die nicht einfach drauflosangeln , die suchen erst mal nach erwachsenen Anglern am Gewässer , fragen die was und wo sie angeln dürfen , lassen sich vieles zeigen und erklären.
Glaub mir mal das die meisten Kids die hier ihren Urlaub verbringen bei mir um einiges mehr lernen als bei jedem Vorbereitungskurs zu einer Prüfung.
Die sind zu 100% wach und interessiert #6
Aber ist ja auch lange nicht so langweilig wie in einem Raum zu sitzen und der langweiligen Theorie folgen zu müssen.
Und so wie ich schon vielen kids das angeln beigebracht habe machen das auch andere Kollegen von mir #6
Ganz ohne Zwang und Prüfung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

tut mir leid, algon,
irgendwie bist du nicht satisfaktionsfähig


----------



## Algon (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> und den rhein hab ich noch nicht 'leer gemacht' *(siehe meinen nixfangtrööt)*


evtl. hilft Dir ja ein Lehrgang mit abschließender Prüfung weiter.#c


MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

nein, tut mir nicht leid, algon,
du bist nicht satisfaktionsfähig


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das hast du schön gesagt.
> 
> Also: Für ein Gewässer x darf der Eigentümer des Fischereirechts n Tagesscheine ausgeben.
> Diese werden von m Anglern nachgefragt.
> ...



Deine Rechnung betrifft kleine Gewässer, meist in der Salmonidenregion. Die kosten bei uns schon seit Jahrzenhten weder "n" noch "m", sondern einen solchen Haufen Kohle, dass sie für Normalsterbliche schlicht unerschwinglich sind.
Das wird (Vermutung) in Bayern nicht viel anders sein.

Dann haben wir, ebenfalls seit Jahrzehnten, Vereine mit durchschnittlichen und guten Gewässern, die sich auch Ottonormalangler leisten könnte, bei denen aber jahrelange Wartelisten bestehen und man nur über die Mortalitätsrate der bestehenden Mitglieder Aufnahme findet. Die Beiträge sind immer noch "n", obwohl "m" ständig zunimmt und auf Aufnahme drängt.

Und dann haben wir die großen Talsperren und Flüsse, die noch nicht mal ansatzweise anglerisch ausgenutzt sind. Insbesondere der Rhein könnte noch abertausende Angler verkraften und man würde sich immer noch aus dem Weg gehen können. Allerdings könnten gesteigerte Einnahmen durch mehr Erlaubnisscheine durchaus dazu führen, dass verstärkte Kontrollen finanzierbar würden. 

Deine Rechnung geht also so nicht auf.


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> behauptet wieder jemand, der weder Kurs noch Prüfung gemacht hat.



dieser jemand geht aber seit über 40 jahren fischen, regelmäßig und ständig.
und er kennt geprüfte kollegen


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen? Laut deiner eigenen Aussage hast du ja selbst noch keinen Kurs besucht und auch keine Prüfung gemacht. Wer sich nämlich dort interessiert ist auch hellwach und kann was lernen. Ohne anschliessende Prüfung, würde ich das bezweifeln.
> behauptet wieder jemand, der weder Kurs noch Prüfung gemacht hat.



Hi,
in meinen 40 Jahren die ich angele habe ich schon so einige Angler kennen lernen dürfen die einen Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung besucht haben.  Die meisten haben ihre Prüfung auch bestanden.#6
Aber selbst die , die ihre Prüfung bestanden haben stehen ( am Anfang )wie blöde am Wasser und haben keine Ahnung.
Und das ist nicht meine Einschätzung , das ist die Aussage vieler Angler selber.|supergri

Und was die Kids angeht , ich kenne sehr viele die keine Lust mehr hatten weiter an solch einem Kurs teilzunehmen weils ihnen einfach zu langweilig war .

Du bezweifelst also das man ohne Kurs und Prüfung etwas lernen kann , sorry , das ist lächerlich.
Ich bringe jedem Jugendlichen an einem Wochenende am Wasser mehr bei als er bei so einem trockenen Vorbereitungskurs jemals lernen würde.
Und das ist nicht auf mich persönlich gemünzt , jeder andere erfahrene Angler würde das genau so hinbekommen.
Man lernt nirgens besser als am Wasser selber , alles andere ist nur Theorie.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung betrifft kleine Gewässer, meist in der Salmonidenregion.


Durchaus. Für die gibt es eine begrenzte Anzahl Tageskarten, die mitunter bereits im August ausverkauft sind.

Wenn das mehrere Jahre hintereinander passiert, wird natürlich der Preis angehoben.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die kosten bei uns schon seit Jahrzenhten weder "n" noch "m", sondern einen solchen Haufen Kohle, dass sie für Normalsterbliche schlicht unerschwinglich sind.
> Das wird (Vermutung) in Bayern nicht viel anders sein.


In und um München gibt es wohl solche Gewässer, auch in meiner Gegend hat ein münchner Eliteverein einen Gewässerabschnitt, insgesamt spielt das aber keine Rolle.
Für solche Gewässer gelten sowieso eigene Regeln. Die ich auch nicht kenne, ich bekomme bloss manchmal einen Einblick über dritte.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir, ebenfalls seit Jahrzehnten, Vereine mit durchschnittlichen und guten Gewässern, die sich auch Ottonormalangler leisten könnte, bei denen aber jahrelange Wartelisten bestehen und man nur über die Mortalitätsrate der bestehenden Mitglieder Aufnahme findet. Die Beiträge sind immer noch "n", obwohl "m" ständig zunimmt und auf Aufnahme drängt.


Wenn die Nachfrag wirklich da wäre, würden alternative Vereine gegründet werden, die mehr Pacht zahlen und schon wären die 'eingesessenen' Vereine weg vom Fenster.
So würde sich der Zugang zum Wasser wieder übers Geld regeln.
Gut also, dass nicht soo viele Angelinteressenten da sind.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir die großen Talsperren und Flüsse, die noch nicht mal ansatzweise anglerisch ausgenutzt sind. Insbesondere der Rhein könnte noch abertausende Angler verkraften und man würde sich immer noch aus dem Weg gehen können.


Warum sind die Karten für den Rhein wohl so billig?
Angebot und Nachfrage...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerdings könnten gesteigerte Einnahmen durch mehr Erlaubnisscheine durchaus dazu führen, dass verstärkte Kontrollen finanzierbar würden.


Unwahrscheinlich. Einfach deshalb, weil der Rhein anglerisch wohl nicht so attraktiv ist, dass bei einem Wegfall der Prüfung plötzlich Heerscharen von (ungeprüften) Anglern an den Fluss strömen würden.
Gerade die ungeprüften Gelegenheitsangler wären an Gewässern interessiert, wo man schnell was leckeres fängt. Auch als Anfänger.
Die würden die Gewässer der zweiten von die beschriebenen Kategorie teurer machen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung geht also so nicht auf.


Zum Glück werden wir das auf absehbar Zeit nicht herausfinden müsssen.
|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Die erste große Löschaktion.

@Algon, @ Stagger Lee @ Jose

Mit der unsachlichen Hetze auf andersdenkende ist jetzt Feierabend, endgültig.

Entweder ( und gerne willkommen) Ihr argumentiert sachlich und ohne persönliche Angriffe, oder ihr haltet Euch aus der Diskussion raus. Ich habe für die permanenten Pöbeleien ab sofort keinerlei Toleranz und Verständnis mehr.
Und es braucht hierzu auch keinerlei nachträgliche Anmerkungen. 

Nochmal. Ihr könnt gerne hier sachlich argumentieren, gar keine Frage. Ihr könnt auch tapfer Euren Standpunkt verteidigen, das ist euer gutes Recht. Aber fortan nicht mehr in diesem Stil.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> In und um München gibt es wohl solche Gewässer, auch in meiner Gegend hat ein münchner Eliteverein einen Gewässerabschnitt, insgesamt spielt das aber keine Rolle.
> Für solche Gewässer gelten sowieso eigene Regeln. Die ich auch nicht kenne, ich bekomme bloss manchmal einen Einblick über dritte.
> 
> Ja leider, wie bei uns. Fünf Geldsäcke pachten ein Gewässer und die auszugebenden Karten werden an Verwandte und Freunde ausgegeben. Da kommt keiner ran.
> ...



Ich bin da, wie schon gesagt, ein ganz kleines bisschen optimistischer. 

Und nochmal sage ich Danke für Deine sachliche und argumentative Diskussionsweise.


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mann kann was lange ausüben, ob es damit richtiger wird weiß ich nicht, nehme ich aber mal an. 

Ich möchte nicht am Wasser sitzen was aussieht wie sau weil da Gott und die Welt nen Würmchen badet.

Ich finde das Gottvertrauen in das menschliche Wesen ja respektabel, aber ich würde es doch aus Erfahrung vorher sortiert wissen. Und ein wenig Gewässerkunde ohne Plattreten des Gewässergürtels hat schon was. Nich auf jedem Baumstamm muss ne Loreley ihr Klagelied singen


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> dieser jemand geht aber seit über 40 jahren fischen, regelmäßig und ständig.
> und er kennt geprüfte kollegen


Diese Kenntnis ist aber zur Beurteilung der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Fischerprüfung nicht viel Wert, solange er die ungeprüften nicht kennt - Erfahrungen aus dem Ausland lasse ich hier nicht gelten, btw.

Dort sind die Verhältnisse anders, siehe Holland.
Wenn das Angeln nur als 'Trockenübung' erfolgen darf, ohne die Beute essen zu dürfen, hinkt jeder Vergleich.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dort sind die Verhältnisse anders, siehe Holland.
> Wenn das Angeln nur als 'Trockenübung' erfolgen darf, ohne die Beute essen zu dürfen, hinkt jeder Vergleich.



Ja , dieser Vergleich hinkt , denn hier in Holland wo C&R betrieben wird geht man sorgfältiger mit den Gewässern und deren Umgebung um.
Hier stehen entlang der Gewässer Mülltonnen , Uferabschnitte werden gemäht und viele Angler sind untereinander hilfsbereit , einfach weil es ja keinen Konkurenten gibt der einem den Fisch wegfängt und aufisst  
Hier funktioniert es auch ohne Prüfung #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mahlzeit,



> Erfahrungen aus dem Ausland lasse ich hier nicht gelten, btw.
> Dort sind die Verhältnisse anders, siehe Holland.


 
Was genau sind den diese *anderen* Verhältnisse?
Es muß doch *Gründe* geben das es im Ausland auch ohne Prüfung klappt.
*Welche *bitte schön??

Aber nicht wieder hinter Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge verstecken - sondern nachvollziebare Fakten bitte..


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aber nicht wieder hinter Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge verstecken - sondern nachvollziebare Fakten bitte..


Das sind doch nachvollziebare Gründe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich ja nun bewußt aus diesen Diskussionen herausgehalten, aber Gunnar, was klappt denn?
Du gibst da ein so schön verklärtes Bild von Holland ab, das ich keineswegs so zu teilen weiß.

Z.B.
Auf die Frage nämlich, warum meine holländischen Kollegen und holländischen Verwandten ihre Fische nicht releasen, sondern selbstverständlich entnehmen und dann bestens essen, sagen die nur, dass ihnen der Sinn des C&R nicht erklärbar ist und vernünftig erklärt wurde/wird, Papier geduldig und die Vorschriften gerne für deutsche Touristen gelten dürfen.
All dieses habe ich ja schon seit Jahren mehrfach im AB gepostet.

Vll. sollte man einen Fischereikurs und die Prüfung in Holland mal einführen und das mal dort erklären?


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

@Aglon,
Was bitte haben Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge damit zu tun. das es im Ausland eben keine  Horden mit Müll um sich schmeißende Fischfrevler gibt?

Was bitte haben Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge damit zu tun das im Ausland die ungeprüften Angler es schaffen ohne Flora und Fauna zu schädigen ihren Hobby nachkommen?

Im welchem Zusammenhang stehen Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge mit dem sach und fachgrechten Verhaten am Gewässer?

@Toni , ( lange nicht mehr gesehen) 
Ich verklär doch nüscht. Und schon garnicht die Tulpenfreunde. LooooL

Hier werden Horrorzenarien befürchtet wenn man Prüfung und Schein wegfallen läßt. Diese Zenarien gibt es aber im Ausland nicht. Und dafür muß es doch Gründe geben. Genau diese Gründe möcht ich gern hinterfragen.
Mehr nicht.....


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Aglon,
> Was bitte haben Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge damit zu tun. das es im Ausland eben keine Horden mit Müll um sich schmeißende Fischfrevler gibt?
> ...


Weil es heute schon Angelstellen gibt die zugemüllt sind, da es heute schon "Angler" gibt die sich einen scheixx um den Fisch und um die Natur scheeren. 
Wenn das in anderen Ländern nicht so ist, was ich nicht glaube, liegt das eher an deren Einstellung zur Natur und nicht daran das die Angler dort ungeprüft sind.
Glaubt ihr wirklich, das ein höherer Angeldruck der Natur gut tuht?
Ich finde es macht schon einen Unterschied ob da 4 oder 8 Mann durchs Beet latschen.
Das heißt, das ich an manchen Stellen erst *aufräumen muß*, *damit ich da angeln darf*. 
Und das wird besser, beim wegfall der Prüfung? Nein, es wird schlimmer, wie bei uns zusehen ist.
Der Lehrgang und die Prüfung gehören verschärft.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Aglon , 

Ich versteh dich ja. deine Befürchtungen über eine Zukunft ohne Prüfung und Schein halte ich ja für gerechtfertigt.
Nur das große Rätsel warum es im Ausland auch ohne klappt ist immer noch nicht gelöst.
Dem ungeprüften Angler werden hier in Deutschland Eigenschaften angeheftet die es aber bei den ungeprüften Angler im Ausland nicht gibt.
Worin liegt dieser Unterschied begründet??


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur das große Rätsel warum es im Ausland auch ohne klappt ist immer noch nicht gelöst.




Es klappt doch nicht alles so im Ausland.

Hast du mein Posting nicht gelesen ?


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dem ungeprüften Angler werden hier in Deutschland Eigenschaften angeheftet die es aber bei den ungeprüften Angler im Ausland nicht gibt.
> Worin liegt dieser Unterschied begründet??


 
wenn das so ist(?), liegt das an deren Grundhaltung gegenüber der Natur. ^^
Oder es fällt da nicht so auf, weil ja eine geringere Einwohnerdichte.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

das es den müll etc. gibt hat aber auch gar nichts mit ner prüfung zu tun.
dies liegt schlicht und einfach an den (nichtvorhandenen) kontrollen und dementsprechenden strafen.
algon du schiebst jetzt wieder das müllproblem vor, vor nicht allzulanger zeit lautete deine begründung noch, daß du nicht mehr angler an deinem gewässer haben willst.

antonio


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> algon du schiebst jetzt wieder das müllproblem vor, vor nicht allzulanger zeit lautete deine begründung noch, daß du nicht mehr angler an deinem gewässer haben willst.


und? weniger Angler am See = weniger Müll.
Oder meinst Du, es wird weniger Müll bei mehr Anglern?


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Oder es fällt da nicht so auf, weil ja eine geringere Einwohnerdichte.


Ach , es fällt nicht auf? Ok , heißt also das die wenigen Angler die es im Ausland gibt prozentual gesehen alles Frevler sind die sich wie die berühmte Axt im Walde benehmen??
Liegt also alles nur nur in der Anzahl = Auffälligkeit begründet??


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Erklärend für *Toni_1962* und andere.
Selbstverständlich darf man in Holland Fische zum Verzehr entnehmen und essen, es gibt allerdings wie bei uns geschützte Fischarten deren entnahme klar verboten ist, und Fischarten für die eine tägliche Mengenbegrenzung gilt.Man bekommt zum Angelausweis (Vispas) noch andere Erlaubnisse dazu wo je nach Provinz alle Angel und entnahmeregeln aufgeführt sind.C&R darf selbstverständlich betrieben werden ohne sich vorher totdiskutieren zu müssen #qwenn man mit dem Fisch vernünftig umgeht(Keschercode und anderes),die Kontrollen sind allerdings um einigens schärfer als bei uns in Deutschland#6 und es gibt empfindliche Bußgelder bei falschverhalten auch muss man in der Lage sein Fischarten zu unterscheiden um sich Vorschriftenkonform zu verhalten.
Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, es funktioniert mindestend genau so gut, ich behaupte sogar besser, als bei uns in Deutschland mit der ja auch so hochgelobten Fischerreischeinprüfung.|supergri

PS. Trotzdem kann eine Fischereiprüfung Sinn machen, allerdings nicht in der jetzigen Form so wie sie zumindestens in NRW verlangt wird, viel zu wenig Praxis.#c

Mit einem freundlichem Petri Heil

Wilhelm Dahmen


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dies liegt schlicht und einfach an den (nichtvorhandenen) kontrollen und dementsprechenden strafen.


bis sie Dich mal an einer Angelstelle erwischen, die Dein Vorangler vollgemüllt hat, dann siehste das bestimmt etwas anders.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> und? weniger Angler am See = weniger Müll.
> Oder meinst Du, es wird weniger Müll bei mehr Anglern?



falsch.
effektive kontrollen und bestrafung = weniger oder fast gar kein müll egal wie viele angler da sind.

antonio


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch.
> effektive kontrollen und bestrafung = weniger oder fast gar kein müll egal wie viele angler da sind.
> 
> antonio


bis sie Dich mal an einer Angelstelle erwischen, die Dein Vorangler vollgemüllt hat, dann siehste das bestimmt etwas anders. ^^


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> bis sie Dich mal an einer Angelstelle erwischen, die Dein Vorangler vollgemüllt hat, dann siehste das bestimmt etwas anders.



nein sehe ich nicht weil es dann nicht oder zumindest seltenst vorkommt, daß einer seinen müll liegenläßt.
und noch mal was hat das mit ner prüfung zu tun rein gar nichts.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Toni , ( lange nicht mehr gesehen)
> Ich verklär doch nüscht. Und schon garnicht die Tulpenfreunde. LooooL
> 
> Hier werden Horrorzenarien befürchtet wenn man Prüfung und Schein wegfallen läßt. Diese Zenarien gibt es aber im Ausland nicht. Und dafür muß es doch Gründe geben. Genau diese Gründe möcht ich gern hinterfragen.
> Mehr nicht.....



Ja lange hier im AB herausgehalten.

Es werden an sich keine Horrorszenarien befürchtet, sondern für mich stellt sich das "Gegenteil" dar.
Im AB wird alles bestehende nicht auf den Prüfstand gestellt, was ja legitim und interessant wäre, sondern geradezu horrormäßig kaputt und schlecht geredet. Fehlen Argumente, wird mit der "Zukunft" gedroht.

Die Horror-Szenarien des Kaputtredens gibt es im Ausland nicht so, wie es im AB inzwischen ist; obwohl auch Nachbarstaaten nun Prüfungen einführen und/oder verlangen oder über deren Einführung diskutieren. Das wird hier gerne nun verschwiegen 
Es ist eben nicht alles ist Gold was glänzt, auch das Ausland nicht.

Glaube mir, ich angle quer durch die Welt, und Deutschland ist ein liberales und schönes und vielseitiges Angelland.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi,
hier in NL achtet man schon darauf das die Gewässer und die angrenzenden Gebiete sauber bleiben.
Das hat aber nichts mit einem Schein oder einer Prüfung zu tun, viel mehr damit das die Niederländer viel mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen als andere Nationalitäten.
Es stehen an vielen eingerichteten Angelstellen Mülltonnen , es muss niemand seinen Müll liegen lassen oder wieder mit nach Hause nehmen.
Die Strafen für Vergehen sind hier empfindlich hoch und Kontrollen finden sehr häufig statt.
Gruß Udo


Illegales Kampieren (in einem Fahrzeug, Zelt oder Ähnlichem): € 100,-
Störung der Nachtruhe durch Lärm oder Tumult: € 100,-
Abfall/Müll hinterlassen: € 100,-
Verursachen von Störungen und/oder Behinderungen eines Anwohners/der Anwohner: € 100,-
Feuer machen wo es per Verordnung verboten ist: € 200,-


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ob die anglerischen Zustände in einem gut oder schlecht sind, hängt ganz sicher vom eigenen Standpunkt ab.

Aus unserem im Angelsport völlig überzogenen Wert des Tierschutzes heraus, ist Holland anglerisch schlicht eine Katastrophe. 

Weil in Deutschland grün = Natur ist, finden die Menschen ganze Täler voller drüsigem Springkraut toll.


Neutral betrachtet findet man in Holland sehr oft Gewässer mit ganz hervorragendem Fischbestand, an denen jeder mit minimalem Aufwand angeln kann, herrlich artenreiche Gewässer mit oft sagenhafter Artenvielfalt in Faune und Flora auch am Ufer. 

Aber weil die Holländer alle ungeprüfte Tierquäler sind und die Natur im und um das Gewässer herum nebensächlich ist, ist Holland eben ein Musterbeispiel für die Notwendigkeit der Sportfischerprüfung. ( Achtung Satire !! )


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nein sehe ich nicht weil es dann nicht oder zumindest seltenst vorkommt, daß einer seinen müll liegenläßt.
> und noch mal was hat das mit ner prüfung zu tun rein gar nichts.
> 
> antonio


keine Prüfung = mehr "Angler" = mehr Müll
Bei manchen Angelarten ist eine Kontrolle (Müll) nicht möglich, Boot oder Eisangeln usw. Wenn das in anderen Ländern anders ist liegt das an deren Naturverbundenheit.
Wir brauchen Lehrgänge die die Naturverbundenheit vertiefen und Lehrgänge gehören geprüft.
Ich kenne die Auswirkungen die eine Abschaffung der Prüfung mit sich bringt, Du auch? 
Wir haben jetzt mehr Vorschriften, damit Anderen das angeln erleichtet wird.
- werden jetz für den Müll der Vorgängers haftbar gemacht (übersiehst du was im Busch biste dran)
-Tödlich verletzte untermaßige Fische müßen wieder zurückgeschmissen werden (finde ich aber ok)
-und das was da noch kommen mag....


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

*Hat sich erledigt*

Wilhelm


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> keine Prüfung = mehr "Angler" = mehr Müll
> Bei manchen Angelarten ist eine Kontrolle (Müll) nicht möglich, Boot oder Eisangeln usw.
> 
> warum
> ...




antonio


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Neutral betrachtet findet man in Holland sehr oft Gewässer mit ganz hervorragendem Fischbestand, an denen jeder mit minimalem Aufwand angeln kann, herrlich artenreiche Gewässer mit oft sagenhafter Artenvielfalt in Faune und Flora auch am Ufer.


genau, und wenn man die Fischereischeinprüfung ganz abschaft, ändert sich die Artenvielfalt und Faune auf schlag. 
Dann sollte man aber erst mal die holländische Artenvielfalt und Faune hier einführen, bevor man nach der abschaffung der Prüfung schreit.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber weil die *Holländer alle ungeprüfte Tierquäler sind* und die Natur im und um das Gewässer herum nebensächlich ist,


Diese Behauptung stellt immer nur ihr auf!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479
könnt ihr die Argumentation von einem VDSF-Verband sehen, warum er eine Prüfung für notwendig hält.

Da könnt ihr euch mit jedem einzelnen Argument beschäftigen, genauso wie mit unseren Kommentaren dazu und unseren Fragen deswegen an den Verband.

Da müsst ihr euch halt mal die Mühe machen und auch entlang von Argumenten und Recht das durchackern - dann sind wir auf die Antworten dazu gespannt..



PS:
Am Ende kommt eh raus, dass es dem Verband nur um die Kohle geht und die Vollzeitstelle des Verbandes - gibt der Verband selber so zu ..


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 
wie willste das denn bitte kontrollieren?
-Der Müll fliegt ins Wasser, geht unter oder weht weg. 
-Wenn man den Angelplatz verlässt, und den Müllbeutel stehen lässt, ist auch nicht kontrollierbar. Die Krähen machen dann den Rest. 

Und, diese mehr Vorschriften haben wir seit der Abschaffung der Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mich würde schlicht die Information interessieren, woher die kommt und wie die belegbar ist, dass in den Bundesländern, in denen heute schon ohne Prüfung geangelt werden kann (Brandenbrug, Thüringen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Schleswig Holstein, Bremen, Niedersachsen sowie in allen anderen Bundeskländern sofern man einer Diplomatenfamilie angehört oder behindert ist) deutlich mehr Müll am Gewässer von Anglern zu finden sein soll.

Ansonsten siehe oben:
Da stehen die Argumente eines Verbandes als Prüfungsbefürworter, unsere Kommentrare und Fragen dazu, kann sich jeder gerne sachlich und argumentativ damit auseinander setzen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> wie willste das denn bitte kontrollieren?
> -Der Müll fliegt ins Wasser, geht unter oder weht weg.
> -Wenn man den Angelplatz verlässt, und den Müllbeutel stehen lässt, ist auch nicht kontrollierbar. Die Krähen machen dann den Rest.
> 
> Und, diese mehr Vorschriften haben wir seit der Abschaffung der Prüfung.



wenn man will ist dies auch kontrollierbar.
was denn nun konkret für mehr vorschriften.
ich kenne keine die wegen dem prüfungsfreien angeln hinzugekommen ist.

antonio


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich würde schlicht die Information interessieren, woher die kommt


das sehe ich wenn ich angeln gehe, einen besseren Beleg gibt es für mich nicht!!!!


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man will ist dies auch kontrollierbar.


Wie? Hatt dann jeder Angler einen Kontrolleur mit sich zu führen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> das sehe ich wenn ich angeln gehe,


Das Problem von Scheuklappen ist, dass man nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann..

Zudem dürfte der meiste wohl von geprüften Anglern kommen, da die ja in de rÜberzahl sind..
;-))
Aber das hatten wir ja schon alles....

Monitoring Brandenburg beweist ja klar und deutlich das Gegenteil - weils da um landesweite Erhebungen und nicht die Sicht eines Einzelnen geht. .

Und nochmal:
Hier gibts Argumente von einem Verband als Prüfungsbefürworter, unsere Kommentare un Fragen dazu.

Das sind ja wohl als Verbandsleute "kompetente" Leute, da dies so in den Landtag schicken wollen.

Also arbeitet euch mal an diesen konkreten Fakten und Beispielen eines Verbandes als Vetreter der Prüfungsbefürworter ab, bevor ihr hier weiter aus eurer rein persönlichen Scheuklappensicht schwadroniert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ob Müll von Anglern am Wasser liegt oder nicht, hängt sicherlich nicht von einem Fischereilehrgang  - egal ob diese nun mit oder ohne Prüfung - ab.
Das ist Charaktersache unabhängig eines vorhandenen Diploms.
Das kann für mich kein Argument für oder gegen Lehrgang  sein.
Wäre dies DAS Argument für Lehrgang, wäre es tatsächlich ärmlich ...


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Thomas9904
ach, ich gebs auf, bevor ich hier wieder wegen nicht´s ne Verwahnung bekomme lasse ich es lieber sein. Träumt weiter!


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Wie? Hatt dann jeder Angler einen Kontrolleur mit sich zu führen?



bleib doch mal sachlich.
hundertprozentig wird man die schmutzfüße nie erwischen aber wenn die chance auf erwischtwerden und harte strafen sehr hoch ist, dann bekommt man auch das in den griff.
und eben nochmal auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, die menge der angler wird über die erlaubnisscheine geregelt und nicht über geprüft oder ungeprüft.
und die menge des müllst ist erst recht nicht von ner prüfung abhängig.

ps. da fehlt noch ne antwort wegen der mehrvorschriften auf grund des prüfungsfreien angelns.

antonio


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was genau sind den diese *anderen* Verhältnisse?
> Es muß doch *Gründe* geben das es im Ausland auch ohne Prüfung klappt.
> *Welche *bitte schön??
> 
> Aber nicht wieder hinter Einwohneranzahl und Küstenlänge verstecken - sondern nachvollziebare Fakten bitte..



Na ja, viel objektiver als Küstenlänge und Einwohnerzahl wird es nicht mehr gehen und diese Faktoren spielen mit Sicherheit eine Rolle.
Darauf möchte ich aber eigentlich gar nicht raus.

Ein Zitat von Udo, der ein holländischer Insider ist:

[..]hier in Holland[..] stehen entlang der Gewässer Mülltonnen , Uferabschnitte werden  gemäht[..]
Das ist für mich schon ein wichtiger Punkt.
De Gewässer in Holland kommen mir ein bisschen wie ein großer Freizeitpark vor. 

Wohlgemerkt, es ist lange her dass ich in Holland war, ansonsten beziehe ich mein Wissen aus Filmberichten und Fotos.

Eine artenreiche Natur wie sie z.B. in den Donauauen (noch) vorhanden ist, Flüsschen die man beangeln kann, ohne in der Ferne ein Auto oder Haus sehen zu müssen, gibt es hier in D weitaus häufiger als in Holland.
Auch die Artenvielfalt im Wasser sehe ich insgesamt in D als viel höher an als z.B. in NL.

Insofern kann ein Angler in Holland einfach weniger kaputt machen als hier. Deshalb ist die Prüfung der Angler in NL nicht so wichtig wie in D.

Anderes Beispiel England: Die meisten Gewässer sind einfach kaputt und verschmutzt - oder künstliche Karpfenpuffs.
Die vorhandenen intakten Samonidengewässer dagegen sind extrem teuer und werden deshalb auch scharf beaufsichtigt. Dort fischt dann ohnehin nur eine Elite.

In Frankreich scheint die Stuation ähnlich zu sein.


Den Prüfungsbefürwortern wird hier im Thread auch immer wieder unterstellt, dass sie Horden von Vandalen befürchten, totale Vermüllung der Gewässer etc.

Das ist aber doch gar nicht der Fall! Selbst wenn die Verhältnisse nur _etwas _schlechter würden und das ist zumindest meine Befürchtung, reichte das doch schon, sich für den Erhalt des Status Quo einzusetzen.

Oder am Besten für eine Reform. Dass unser bestehendes System nicht perfekt ist, dem werden wohl die meisten zustimmen.

Meine Vorschläge:
* Ein 'kleiner Fischereischein', der ohne Prüfung das Angeln in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt
* Fischereischeinfreiheit für Forellenpuffs
* Reform der Fischerprüfung, diese sollte eher anpruchsvoller werden.
* Sozial schwache sollten finanzielle Hilfen für den Zugang zum Angeln erhaten


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> bleib doch mal sachlich.


Erstmal sachlich werden...

Hier nochmal die Argumente eines Verbandes, wie er sie ins Parlament einbringt als Befürworter für eine Prüfung. Unsere sachlichen und faktischen Kommentare und Anmerkungen dazu, sowie unsere Fragen.

Leider kam zu diesen ganz konkreten und sachlichen Dingen nicht ein Kommentar hier von einem Prüfungsbefürworter - das zur "Sachlichkeit" - und das obwohl ich das hier schon am 28. (Freitag) verlinkt habe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479

Das legt - wie schon des öfteren von mehreren vermutet - nahe, dass es den Befürwortern schlicht um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl geht bzw. schlicht darum "wenn ich gerpüft wurde, müssen andere auch geprüft werden"..

Das wird für mich da immer klarer..


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

*Zitat Zusser*
Meine Vorschläge:
* Ein 'kleiner Fischereischein', der ohne Prüfung das Angeln in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt
* Fischereischeinfreiheit für Forellenpuffs
* Reform der Fischerprüfung, diese sollte eher anpruchsvoller werden.
* Sozial schwache sollten finanzielle Hilfen für den Zugang zum Angeln erhaten[/QUOTE]
*Anmerkung:* anspruchsvoller = mehr Praxis einverstanden.|good:

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Da scheinbar niemand auf die sachlichen Argmente eingehen will, hier ein Vorschlag von Ralle zu einem Kurs und einer Prüfung einbrinen, die ich auch als gesetzliche Zwangsrpüfung akzeptieren würde, wenn die Angler das meinen unbedingt zu brauchen. 
Und die alle rechtlichen, tier- und naturschützerischen Belange beinhaltet - alles weitere lehrt dann die Erfahrung oder gute, freiwillige Kurse von Vereinen/Verbänden.



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Ich sehe das so. 
Ich habe mit 12 Jahren angefangen zu Angeln alles ohne Prüfung oder sonstiges. Habe viel von den älteren Anglern gelernt und habe mir auch vieles selbst beigebracht. Dann wurde ein Anglerkurs eingeführt ohne Prüfung brauchte ich nicht da ich nachweisen konnte das ich schon 3 jahre angeln gehe hat nur Geld gekostet ansonsten hatte sich null verändert. Jahre danach wurde ein Kurs mit Prüfung eingeführt war doppelt so Teuer wie voher geändert hat sich nichts. Was hat sich niemals geändert: Der Müll das untermaßige und in der Schonzeit befindliche Fische abgeschlagen wurden und das die Idioten am wasser um keinen Furz weniger wurden. Aöso Prüfung für mich nur Geldsache ohne Wirkung. Einzig die Privatgewässer wo viel und oft Kontrolliert wird sind einigermaßen Sauber und wenige Deppen unterwegs.
Also das einzige das Sinn macht sind Kontrollen und Rigirise Strafen alles andere ist für die Katz.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Also das einzige das Sinn macht sind Kontrollen und Rigirise Strafen alles andere ist für die Katz.


Sagen wir ja schon lange ;-)))

Aber wie gesagt, mit oben vorgeschlagener gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung von Ralle  könnt ich leben, um den Prüfungsbefürwortern einen Kompromiß anbieten zu können ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Also das einzige das Sinn macht sind Kontrollen und Rigirise Strafen alles andere ist für die Katz.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Und da es oft mehr als nur um die reine Tätigkeit und Fähigkeit des Angeln über seine Montage hinaus gibt, braucht man dann die Kontrollen und den Hinweis
"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht."

Aber dann bitte nicht wieder das AB vollmüllen mit dem Gejammere über den Kontroll- und Polizeistaat Deutschland mit seinen Hilfssheriffs am Wasser, denn auch diese Zeit hatten wir ja hier im AB schon und erstaunlicherweise auch von Personen, die jetzt die Kontrollen fordern .


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Von mir definitiv nicht.

Ich bin auch auf der Straße viel unterwegs und trotz führerscheingeprüfter Fahrer finde ich, dass wir da nochg viel zu wenig Kontrollen haben..

Seh ich auch beimn Angeln so.

Schwarze Schafe kriegt man mit Kontrollen, nicht mit Prüfungen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ein System, das auf verschärfte Kontrollen aufbaut, hat den falschen Ansatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ein System, das auf sinnlose, praxisfremde, theorieüberlaste und schützergeprägte Prüfungen setzt, hat den falschen Ansatz.


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Nur leider gibts kein anderes System das auch wirkt. Ich finds auch nicht optimal wenn alle paar stunden ein Konti da steht nur ein oder zweimal im Jahr ist auch recht wenig.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Beides ist falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wie schon des öfteren gesagt  für die Prüfungbefürworter (kommt ja leider nix):
Hier gibts Argumente von einem Verband als Prüfungsbefürworter, unsere Kommentare und Fragen dazu.

Alles komplett fachlich, sachlich, faktisch...

Und als Verbandsleute sind die Befürworter, die diesen Unfug so ans Parlament schicken wollen, ja wohl "kompetente" Leute für die Befürworter...

Also arbeitet euch mal an diesen konkreten Fakten und Beispielen eines Verbandes als Vetreter der Prüfungsbefürworter ab, wenn ihr unbedingt eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung wollt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Kein Problem, da Du ja um eine Verwanrung bettelst.

Und löschen werd ich das sicherlich nicht - die Löschungen gestern von Ralle waren, weil ihr euch persönlich angegeangen seid, die Verwarnungen weil ihr es trotz Ermahnung nicht sein lassen habt..

Und genau das zeigst Du hier wieder - und tschüss.....

Und meinen Dank an Diskustanten mit anderer Meinung, die trotzdem versuchen sachlich zu diskutieren (Zusser z. B.)...


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> [..]
> Also das einzige das Sinn macht sind Kontrollen und Rigirise Strafen alles andere ist für die Katz.


Auch nur annähernd vollständige Kontrolle und Überwachung aller Angler ist hierzulande nicht mal ansatzweise möglich.

Also wären von den rigorosen Strafen nur wenige 'Täter' betroffen.
So etwas nennt man 'ein Exempel statuieren'. Zitat Mao: 'Strafe einen, erziehe hunderte!'

In einem Rechtsstaat haben solche Methoden nichts verloren.

Menschen zu strafen statt sie zu bilden, ist wahrlich mittelalterlich. Darüber solltet ihr nochmals nachdenken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schon des öfteren gesagt  für die Prüfungbefürworter (kommt ja leider nix):



Thomas,

diese Aussage empfinde ich als unfair.

Es wurde sehr viel gesagt an guten, nachvollziehbaren Argumenten.

Bereits vor Monaten gab es ja schon mal diese Diskussion und da habe auch ich noch mich sehr aktiv daran beteiligt und viele Argumente gebracht mit meinem Schlußfazit, es müsse eine REFOMIERTE PRÜFUNG her.


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

angelschein finde ich gut! das wäre ja fast wie wenn ich hubschrauber fliege ohne die kenntnis über das fliegen zu haben.und grundrecht hin oder her es gibt ja auch eine schulpflicht die auch im grundgesetz steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Der Vorschlag für die reformierte Prüfung (wie jetzt als gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, gegen freiwillige Prüfungen hab ich eh nix, nur gegen gesetzlich verordnete) liegt auf dem Tisch, die habe ich so auch als Kompromiß akzeptiert, weil da alles drin ist, was jemand UNBEDINGT WISSEN MUSS; bevor er das erste Mal angeln geht (alles weitere beruht eh auf Erfahrung und kann nachweislich nicht in Kursen beigebracht oder Prüdungen abgefragt werden):


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...



Das ändert nichts daran, dass sich die Prüfungbefürworter hier mit den Argumenten ihrer Verbandssprachrohre mal faktisch und sachlich auseinandersetzen könnten, die da ja selber zugeben, dass es schlicht nur unm die Kohle geht....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Auch nur annähernd vollständige Kontrolle und Überwachung aller Angler ist hierzulande nicht mal ansatzweise möglich.
> 
> Also wären von den rigorosen Strafen nur wenige 'Täter' betroffen.
> So etwas nennt man 'ein Exempel statuieren'. Zitat Mao: 'Strafe einen, erziehe hunderte!'
> ...




die meisten von denen hier sind doch entsprechend gebildet.
und mehr kontrollen und auch harte strafen sprechen überhaupt nicht gegen den rechtsstaat.
und wenn das kontrollsystem funktioniert werden auch nicht nur einige wenige betroffen sein.
alle erwischt man nie das ist klar.
aber wenn ich in 10 jahren nur einmal kontrolliert werde, ist das ein freibrief für die schmutzfüße.
ist eben nur komisch, daß dort wo regelmäßig kontrolliert und geahndet wird, die verstöße geringer sind.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> ist eben nur komisch, daß dort wo regelmäßig kontrolliert und geahndet wird, die verstöße geringer sind.


Ja, aber nicht da, wo es mehr geprüfte Angler gibt ;-)))


----------



## Algon (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer eher der "Holzhammertyp" mit eher stärkerer Neigung zur heftigeren Provokatin


 
na dann.......... viel Spaß noch hier!

Quelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208456&page=22


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ob die anglerischen Zustände in einem gut oder schlecht sind, hängt ganz sicher vom eigenen Standpunkt ab.
> 
> Aus unserem im Angelsport völlig überzogenen Wert des Tierschutzes heraus, ist Holland anglerisch schlicht eine Katastrophe.
> 
> ...




Wegen eines Hinweises, dass insbesondere der letzte Satz meines postings mißverstanden werden könnte:

Das ist natürlich blanke Ironie.

Ich bewundere und beneide die niederländischen Angler ob Ihrer Möglichkeiten und dem dort für alle Menschen ( auch Ausländer !!!) unbürokratischen Zugang zur Angelfischerei. 

Und jetzt les ich mich erst mal durch die letzten Seiten.|bigeyes


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schon des öfteren gesagt  für die Prüfungbefürworter (kommt ja leider nix):
> Hier gibts Argumente von einem Verband als Prüfungsbefürworter, unsere Kommentare und Fragen dazu.



Und? Ich habe selbst gute Argumente.
Dass du die gerne ignorierst oder nicht verstehen willst, dagegen kann ich wenig tun.
Ich schreibe auch nicht für dich (auch wenn du den wirtschaftlichen Nutzen der Klicks mitten im Winterloch hast), manch anderer versteht mich durchaus.

Immerhin finde ich deine Aussagen immer wieder erfrischend aber oft leicht zu widerlegen: Kaninchenvergleich, Brandenburger Statistik, Diplomaten.


[..]



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also arbeitet euch mal an diesen konkreten Fakten und Beispielen eines Verbandes als Vetreter der Prüfungsbefürworter ab,


???  Da gibts für mich nichts abzuarbeiten.
Ich habe das ganze überflogen und finde in diesem Fall, dass der Verband meine Interessen als Angler wahrnimmt.
Auch wenn er gar nicht _mein _Verband ist.

Thomas, ich habe in der Tat deinen Einleittungstext zum verlinkten Magazinartikel gelesen und auch kommentiert.
Glaub mir, es ist für uns beide besser, wenn ich das nicht online stelle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> genau, und wenn man die Fischereischeinprüfung ganz abschaft, ändert sich die Artenvielfalt und Faune auf schlag.
> Dann sollte man aber erst mal die holländische Artenvielfalt und Faune hier einführen, bevor man nach der abschaffung der Prüfung schreit.
> 
> Diese Behauptung stellt immer nur ihr auf!!!



Nein, nicht auf einen Schlag. In Deutschland haben sich viel zu viele Menschen viel zu weit von der Natur entfernt. 

Darum muss es für alle die auch nur einen Funken Interesse haben, einen ganz einfachen Zugang zum Angeln geben, keine Hürden.

Lernen tut man nur in der Natur und am Wasser, alles andere ist theoretische Makulatur.

Mehr Angler am Wasser übrigens auch = mehr Angler, die die Gewässer in Ordnung halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Zusser:
Tja denn, halt nochmal ich:
Wir haben noch nie ein Winterloch gehabt - im Gegenteil.
Der Winter ist immer die aktivere Zeit bei uns, weil die Jungs weniger angeln gehen und mehr am Computer sitzen..

Zum Thema Kaninchenvergleich kann man ja das Schreiben des Verbandes wie unseren Kommentar und unsere Frage gut heranziehen.

Du hast recht, zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Kaninchen braucht man sowenig eine Prüfung wie zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Fischen.

Unsere Frage ist dabei, was beim Angeln so viel anders/schwerer ist, dass man Angler prüfen muss?

Da der Verband hier ja ausdrücklich mit dem Schutz des Tieres argumentiert, der ja wohl bei ungeprüften privaten Fischzüchtern genauso wichtig sein müsste, bei Kleintierzüchtern, wo es zudem um warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel, erst recht..

Während der gleiche Mann ín seinem Zuchtbecken ungeprüft Fische rausfangen und töten darf...

Und da ist unsere Frage, wieso ein Verband der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen, diese für unfähiger hält als Fischzüchter oder Kleintierzüchter?

Zmal es aus Tierschutzsicht nur 2 für Angler interessante/nortwendige Aspekte gibt:
Wie löse ích einen zurüpckzusetenden Fisch möglichst schnell und unversehrtr vom Haken?

Wie töte ich einen Fisch (aufn Koopp kloppen und abstechen)..

Dazu brauchts nun wirklich keine Prüfung um diese für Angler einzig notwendigen tierschützerischen Aspekte zu erlernen..



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und um was es wirklich geht, erkennst Du hieran - schlicht um Kohle für den Verband, um Verbandsinteressen und nicht die Interessen der angelnden Menschen.:


> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> Glaub mir, es ist für uns beide besser, wenn ich das nicht online stelle.


Dann schicks mir wengistens per Mail/PN - interessehalber...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ein Zitat von Udo, der ein holländischer Insider ist:
> 
> [..]hier in Holland[..] stehen entlang der Gewässer Mülltonnen , Uferabschnitte werden  gemäht[..]
> Das ist für mich schon ein wichtiger Punkt.
> ...



Oh, mein Lieblingsthema.

Die Donauauen sind zum großen Teil noch Urlandschaft, da funktioniert das nichtstun.

Der Rest von Deutschland und Holland ist uralte Kulturlandschaft. Die *muß* extensiv bewirtschaftet werden, um die Artenvielfalt zu erhalten. 
Mähen ist z.B. ein eminent wichtiger Faktor. Genauso wie das säubern von Wassergräben und Kleinkanälen.

Die Artenvielfalt in unseren " geschützten " und dann sich selbst überlassenen Gebieten, ist in sich zusammengebrochen.

Es würde Jahrhunderte des liegenlassens dauern, um auch nur halbwegs wieder die Biodiversität der alten Kulturlandschaften zu erhalten. Vorausgesetzt die Neophyten würden aussterben. 

Das z.B.  ist notwendiges Wissen um auch als Angler die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Und alleine dieses Thema ist so komplex, dass es in einem Kurs gar nicht zu vermitteln ist. Und dabei haben wir die Wasseroberfläche nichtmal angekratzt. 

Im Kurs kriegste allenfalls beigebracht: Grün = Gut und dann muss man sich ja keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> die meisten von denen hier sind doch entsprechend gebildet.


Die meisten hier haben auch die Fischerprüfung geschafft. Damit wird zumindest der Bodensatz ausgesiebt.



antonio schrieb:


> und mehr kontrollen und auch harte strafen sprechen überhaupt nicht gegen den rechtsstaat.
> und wenn das kontrollsystem funktioniert werden auch nicht nur einige wenige betroffen sein.


Das ist durchaus richtig. Das Problem ist dein 'wenn'.
Ein Kontrollsystem kann nicht in ausreichender Dichte eingeführt werden, das ist reines Wunschdenken.

Ich wurde im ganzen letzten Jahr in über 200 Stunden Angelzeit kein einziges Mal kontrolliert.



antonio schrieb:


> alle erwischt man nie das ist klar.
> aber wenn ich in 10 jahren nur einmal kontrolliert werde, ist das ein freibrief für die schmutzfüße.


Siehst du... Bei etwas Unrechtem erwischt zu werden, ist die absolute Ausnahme.

Wer sollte flächendeckenden Kontrollen denn auch durchführen? Die Polizei?
Als ob die Ahnung von Fischen hätten. Denen zeige ich den untermaßigen Huchen in der Schonzeit und sage ich habe ein Rotauge gefangen.

Also brauchen wir eine ganze Armee von ausgebildeten Fischereikontrolleuren, wer bitte soll die denn bezahlen?
Alleine meine Vereinsgewässer einmal komplett abzugehen würde mehrere Tage dauern.



antonio schrieb:


> ist eben nur komisch, daß dort wo regelmäßig kontrolliert und geahndet wird, die verstöße geringer sind.


Gar nicht komisch, sondern selbstverständlich.

Wohlverhalten über Kontrollen durchzusetzen ist auf Deutschland bezogen aber einfach nicht möglich.

Und ganz ehrlich: Es würde mir das Angeln verleiden, wenn ich alle 2 Stunden kontrolliert werden würde. Ich will das gar nicht!
Lieber würde ich noch alle 2 Jahre ein Nachprüfung ablegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Lieber würde ich noch alle 2 Jahre ein Nachprüfung ablegen.


Und bei Dir persönlich hätt ich da auch keinerlei Bedenken!!!!!!

Aber bei all denen, die das dann nur machen, weil Kontrollen fehlen und sie dann als "geprüfter Angler" treiben können was sie wollen..

So ist es nämlich heute...


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

also du willst nicht mehr kontrollen, dann mußt du aber mit dem müll etc. leben.
und wenn ich immer höre geht nicht, komisch geht immer nur in d nicht woanders gehts.
schwer ist es, das bestreite ich nicht, aber warum denn,weil wie bei vielen anderen sachen auch der karren mitlerweile sehr tief in den dreck gefahren ist.
da hätte vor jahren schon etwas passieren müssen.
und komischerweise gibt es ja auch hier gegenden, wo es funktioniert.
und daran ändert auch die prüfung nichts.
also diese sache als grund für die prüfung heranzuziehen ist an den haaren herbeigezogen.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

ich bin gegen die Prüfung, weil das, was uns am Wasser an manchen "Kollegen" bzw. deren Verhalten stört bis ank...., sind Fragen von Ethik, Anstand, usw.
In diese Bereiche dringt man mit keiner Ausbildung/Prüfung vor.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nö, aber es besteht die Möglichkeit das bei einen Kurs ein Umdenkungsprozess stattfinden könnte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö, aber es besteht die Möglichkeit das bei einen Kurs ein Umdenkungsprozess stattfinden könnte.




Also bitte . . .#d
Wie kommste darauf? 
Leute denen die Umwelt egal ist werden doch nicht durch gut zureden geläutert.
Verbrecher werden auch nicht mal durch Knast vernünftig.


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich bin gegen die Prüfung, weil das, was uns am Wasser an manchen "Kollegen" bzw. deren Verhalten stört bis ank...., sind Fragen von Ethik, Anstand, usw.
In diese Bereiche dringt man mit keiner Ausbildung/Prüfung vor.

klar du kannst auch boot fahren ohne schein aber nur 5 ps!

was ist mit schonzeiten?
mindestmaße?
gewässerschutz?


----------



## Zusser (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..]
> Der Rest von Deutschland und Holland ist uralte Kulturlandschaft. Die *muß* extensiv bewirtschaftet werden, um die Artenvielfalt zu erhalten.
> Mähen ist z.B. ein eminent wichtiger Faktor. Genauso wie das säubern von Wassergräben und Kleinkanälen.


D'acord.
Wer leistet diese Arbeit denn heute?
An den Gewässern sind es oft organisierte Angler, auch und gerade der LFV.

Würde die Prüfung wegfallen, würde meiner Meinung nach auch der Anteil der 'organisierten' unter den Anglern geringer.
Ergo: Es könnte weniger Naturpflegearbeit geleistet werden.

Weiter. Derzeit haben wir Gewässerstrukturen, die, obwohl nicht perfekt, immerhin schützenswert sind.

Würde der Angler ohne Vorwissen auf diese Gewässer losgelassen, wäre das Ergebnis schlechter als wenn die Angler vorher zumindest eine grundsätzliche Ausbildung erhalten haben.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass ein Angler nach dem Kurs perfekt ist und alles kann und weiß. Er wird abe mehr wissen, als ohne Kurs.
Folglich ist der Kurs (mit Prüfung) sinnvoll.

[..]


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das z.B.  ist notwendiges Wissen um auch als Angler die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Und alleine dieses Thema ist so komplex, dass es in einem Kurs gar nicht zu vermitteln ist. Und dabei haben wir die Wasseroberfläche nichtmal angekratzt.


Sicher. Ökologen kommen nicht aus dem Kurs. Aber besser man weiß ein bisschen als überhaupt nichts.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Kurs kriegste allenfalls beigebracht: Grün = Gut und dann muss man sich ja keine Gedanken mehr machen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das so in einem halbwegs seriösen Kurs vermittelt wird.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Andi , deswegen steht da "Möglichkeit" und "könnte".

Manchen braucht nur auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen.
Und wenn nur bei einem % was haften bleibt , ist das immer noch besser als nichts.


----------



## goiss (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich verfolge das Thema nun schon seit einigen Tagen. Mitlerweile gebe ich euch Recht das die Prüfung in der Form wie sie im Moment praktiziert wird, nicht sicherstellen kann das nur Naturfreunde einen Schein bekommen. Aber welche Prüfung kann das schon. Ich persönlich bin ein Naturfreund, gehe gerne spazieren und genau das hat mich auch dazu bewogen den Fischereischein zu machen. Ich finde es 1000 mal besser ein Freilebendes Tier zu verwerten als es mit hunderten Artgenossen auf engstem Raum einzupferchen und mit Antibiotika voll zu stopfen.
Ich denke aber das sich diese Einstellung leider mit den beschränlten Mitteln nicht prüfen lässt. Theoretisch könnte man jedem Fischer in einer 2 Jährigen Probezeit einen Aufseher zur Seite stellen der ihn dann bewertet, aber das ist unbezahlbar. Darum finde ich die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht schlecht, sie ist zwar keine große Hürde, aber immerhin zwingt sie jeden dazu sich mit dem Thema zu befassen. Ein generelles "Freifischen" halte ich persönlich für einen Freifahrtsschein für jeden Halbstarken besoffen seine Angel ins Wasser zu halten und den Fisch dann weg zu werfen.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Ich glaube nicht, dass das so in einem halbwegs seriösen Kurs vermittelt wird.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es viele halbwegs seriöse Kurse gibt..

Das Ergebnis der Kurse sehen wir ja täglich am Wasser..



> Ein generelles "Freifischen" halte ich persönlich für einen Freifahrtsschein für jeden Halbstarken besoffen seine Angel ins Wasser zu halten und den Fisch dann weg zu werfen.


Kurs gemacht - ich bin richtiger Angler - kaum Kontrollen - also gesauigelt was nur geht..

Umgekehrt wärs besser:
Weniger (keine ;-)) Prüfung, dafür die freiwerdende Zeit, Geld und Personal in vernünftige Kontrollen stecken..


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich bin gegen die Prüfung, weil das, was uns am Wasser an manchen "Kollegen" bzw. deren Verhalten stört bis ank...., sind Fragen von Ethik, Anstand, usw.
> In diese Bereiche dringt man mit keiner Ausbildung/Prüfung vor.
> 
> klar du kannst auch boot fahren ohne schein aber nur 5 ps!
> ...



sag mir einen der die alle kennt.
totaler humbug diese argumente, die sz und mm sind überall verschieden und haben auf dem erlaubnisschein zu stehen.

antonio


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ein Vorschlag meinerseits.
An Flüssen mit Berufsschifffahrt reicht eine allgemeine Angelerlaubnis (Prüfungsfrei)die jährlich zu erneuern ist und von diesen Abgaben werden z.B. Kontrollen bezahlt.
An allen anderen Binnengewässern muß ich Mitglied in einem Angelverein meiner Wahl sein um hier eine Angelerlaubnis zu bekommen.
So ist auch Naturpflegearbeit gewährleistet.
Übrigens, so ähnlich läuft das in einigen Nachbarländern.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

An omnimc:

Sachdienliche Infos habe ich nach 5 Minuten aus dem Netz.
Übrigens- ich darf über 5 PS, Binnen wie Küste.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

zitat Zusser:

"Würde die Prüfung wegfallen, würde meiner Meinung nach auch der Anteil der 'organisierten' unter den Anglern geringer.
Ergo: Es könnte weniger Naturpflegearbeit geleistet werden."

da bin ich anderer meinung.
die hängt sehr von den regionen ab.
die meisten gewässer sind doch in d sind doch in "vereinshand"
hier werden die vereine nen größeren zulauf bekommen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ wilhelm:

Und dazu brauchts auch keine Prüfung, die Vereine hätten mehr zahlende Mitglieder, und, und, und... 

Aber dazu müssten Vereine und VDSF erstmal über einen langen Schatten springen, da sie über Jahrzehtne durch ihr moralinsaures Schützergelaber den Anglern von oben nach unten quasi eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst haben..

Es gibt tatsächlich "Angler", die meinen ihre Aufgabe wäre nicht angeln sondern Tiere schützen und der Umwelt Gutes zu tun. Dafür gibts geeignetere Organsiationen als von Anglern bezahlte Natur- und Tierschutzverbände wie den VDSF...

JEDER Angler sollte eigentlich soviel Verstand haben, das er nur an sauberen Gewässern und mit vernünftigem Umgang mit den Fischen seine Hobby nachgehen kann..

Dass das leider nicht so ist, sieht man daran wie sich die "geprüften Angler" heutzutage am Wasser verhalten. 

Die Prüfung hilft also nicht, sondern ist noch kontraproduktiv, da sie Geld, Zeit und Personal bindet, das besser für vernünftige Kontrollen eingesetzt wäre, um der schwarzen Schafe habhaft zu werden und diesen auch gnadenlos den Schein zu entziehen..


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Thomas,genau das meinte ich.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es viele halbwegs seriöse Kurse gibt..
> 
> Das Ergebnis der Kurse sehen wir ja täglich am Wasser..
> 
> ...


 was will man kontrollieren wenn es kein schein bzw.eine prüfung bedarf? ;+


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Schein ja,Prüfung nicht unbedingt,bundeseinheitliche Vorschriften,Gewässerspezifische Sonderregeln (Entnahmeverbote u.s.w.)
Und dann kann man genau das einhalten dieser Vorschriften prüfen genau wie auch schon heute geprüft wird.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> wenn es kein schein bzw.eine prüfung bedarf?


Gegen den Schein war noch nie jemand, nur gegen die Prüfung als Voraussetzung für den Schein.

Und kontrollieren kann man das Einhalten der Gesetze (Naturschutz, Tierschutz, Vermüllung etc.) selbst wenn jemand  keinen Schein hätte - das sind allgemeine Gesetze die für jeden, ob mit oder ohne Schein, mit oder ohne Prüfung, gelten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> diese Aussage empfinde ich als unfair.
> 
> ...




Ich sag jetzt mal aus meiner egoistischen Sichtweise, was ich von Prüfungen, Kursen und Anglern halte. 

Meine Idealvorstellung ist folgende:



Man lernt zunächst die Grundlagen des Naturschutzes, lernt über das zusammenwirken der Tiere und Pflanzen, über den Einfluss des Menschen auf das Ökosystem Gewässer und Ufer.
Dazu gehören auch die fürchterlichen Auswirkungen von Neobioten auf unsere Ökosysteme. Das ist gekoppelt mit einer 1-Jährigen Feldstudie an einem Kleinbiotop, der zu pflegen und zu kartieren ist.

Danach kommt ein Lehrgang über unsere einheimischen Pflanzen. Welche Pflanzen wachsen an welchen Standorten, stehen mit welchen anderen Lebewesen in Symbiose, dienen welchen Tieren als Futterpflanzen. Welche Pflanzen sind geschützt, welche sind vom Menschen an falsche Standorte verschleppt.

Es folgt ein Lehrgang über Insekten. Welche Insekten brauchen welche Biotope, welche Futterpflanzen, welche Bedeutung haben sie als Fischnährtiere. 


Weiter geht es mit einem Lehrgang über Vögel und Kleinsäuger, die mit unseren Gewässern im Zusammenhang stehen. Auch hier ist die Bestimmung, sowie Einfluß und Auswirkung auf das jeweilige Ökosystem Schwerpunkt. 


Dann kommt ein langer Lehrgang über Fischereibiologie. Über Artbestimmung Vermehrung, Abwachsraten, Besatzmaßnahmen, Artzusammensetzung, Populationsdichten, Schutzmaßnahmen etc.pp

Jeder Lehrgang wird separat geprüft, und zwar nicht im Ankreuzverfahren, sondern in Form eines Vorgegebenen und zu beschreibenden Themas. Bei nichtbestehen, wird der Lehrgang wiederholt.

Ich schätze mal, das Ganze wird so gute drei Jahre dauern.
Danach hätte man einen Menschen, der mit dem notwendigsten Rüstzeug versehen ist, sich vorbildlich und ordnungsgemäß zu verhalten und sein Wissen auszubauen.

Wer bereits einen Fischereischein besitzt, muss die Lehrgänge nicht besuchen, sondern kann die Prüfungen direkt absolvieren.

Ganz ehrlich, das meine ich wirklich so.

Problem dabei ist, dass:

 1.) 99% der heutigen Angler mit Pauken und Trompeten durch jede einzelne Prüfung rasseln würden.

2.) Kaum jemand in der Lage sein dürfte, diese Lehrgänge ( Zeit,Geld) zu absolvieren. 

Auf der anderen Seite aber brauchen wir nichts nötiger als:

1,) ein gesteigertes Naturbewusstsein in der Gesellschaft

2.) Menschen, die sich über den Fischfang hinaus in Sachen Naturschutz aktiv beteiligen.


Ergo, wenn es nicht zumutbar und möglich ist, eine Aureichende Anzahl Menschen zu einem so umfassenden Lehrgang zu bewegen, dann bleibt nur den Zugang zur Angelfischerei so einfach wie nur irgendmöglich zu machen, in der Hoffnung, dass vielleicht einer von hundert sich intensiv mit dem Thema Natur auseinandersetzt und sich aktiv einbringt.

Nur 1%, mehr will ich gar nicht. 

Und 1% von 5 Millionen sind nunmal mehr als 1% von 1,5 Millionen. 

Der Rest kann gar nicht so viel Schaden anrichten, wie dieses eine Prozent an Nutzen bringt. 

5 Millionen angelnde Menschen zu vertreten, das ist schon eine Hausnummer für einen Verband. Damit kann man was bewegen. 

Jedenfalls mehr, als heute die 20% von(weiß ich gar nicht mehr genau, 1,5 Millionen?) geprüften Anglern ausmachen.

Geprüfte Angler, die Streifenbarsche, Wolgazander, Welse, Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen aussetzen, oder dies gerne hätten. Geprüfte Angler, die sich mitten in die letzten Orchideen setzen, die tonnenweise Anfuttermittel verklappen, die durch Laichgruben waten, Ameisen oder Wespen ausräuchern, Ihren Dreck am Wasser liegenlassen. Nur um mal ein paar wüste Beispiele aufzuführen.


Hier wurde von einigen Prüfungsbefürwortern argumentiert, dass es in anderen Ländern auch ohne Prüfung , und oft sogar noch besser, klappt als bei uns, weil die Menschen dort ein anderes Naturverständnis haben.

Das ist zu 100% richtig. Weil diese Menschen von Kind an die Möglichkeit hatten, sich frei in der Natur zu bewegen und dort zu lernen. Und ich glaube halt, dass nur dieser Weg langfristig eine Veränderung in unserer Gesellschaft herbeiführen kann.

Und darum weg mit der Prüfung, so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ok aber wer ist eurer meinung nach befähigt, wer sollte denn schein bekommen? ohne prüfung klingt das wie butter beim lidl zu kaufen.


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Thomas,

das mit den seriösen Kursen war gut.
Ich hatte da im Bootsbereich schon Spass:
Ich erlaubte mir zu fragen, ob man den den Schein xyz auch ohne Kurs, autodidaktisch machen darf.
Langes Schweigen.
Dann "Naa ja, darfst Du, aber das wird soooo schwer".
Schwer war es nicht, und hat ohne Kurs einen Bruchteil gekostet.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



omnimc schrieb:


> was will man kontrollieren wenn es kein schein bzw.eine prüfung bedarf? ;+



die einhaltung der bestimmungen.
man sagt zwar immer es gibt keine dummen fragen aber in diesem fall.....

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> ok aber wer ist eurer meinung nach befähigt, wer sollte denn schein bekommen? ohne prüfung klingt das wie butter beim lidl zu kaufen


. 
Genau - so war das mal in Deutschland - ohne das die Anglerwelt zugrunde ging ;-))

Ich kenn das noch persönlich , da ich alt genug bin...

Aufs Rathaus, bezahlen, Schein gekriegt, Angelerlaubnis geholt und los gings..

Ohne jede Prüfung..


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



omnimc schrieb:


> ok aber wer ist eurer meinung nach befähigt, wer sollte denn schein bekommen? ohne prüfung klingt das wie butter beim lidl zu kaufen.



jeder der will. gekauft wird beim amt.
und hier wird wie heute schon üblich geprüft ob irgend welche gründe gegen die ausgabe des scheins sprechen.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Die wenigen, die mit Herzblut bei der Sache sind, werden, gerade in Internetzeiten, in kürzester Zeit mehr als genug Theorie lernen.
In der Praxis dann aussortieren, wird etwas aufwändiger; aber das macht es ja aus.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

da hat sich der ralle ja mühe gegeben. der letzte absatz ist schon verständlich, gut geschrieben aber irgendwie bekomme ich angst, wenn ich mir vorstell wie aufeinmal die wenigen guten angelstellen auch noch überlaufen werden.


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Omni,

die wenigen, guten Angelstellen gibt es nicht.
Die guten Stellen muß man sich erarbeiten; auch das meinte ich mit aussortieren.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



omnimc schrieb:


> da hat sich der ralle ja mühe gegeben. der letzte absatz ist schon verständlich, gut geschrieben aber irgendwie bekomme ich angst, wenn ich mir vorstell wie aufeinmal die wenigen guten angelstellen auch noch überlaufen werden.



das regelt die anzahl der erlaubnisscheine für das gewässer  aber nicht die anzahl der fischereischeine.
und merkst du was dir geht es jetzt wieder darum, daß eventuell mal jemand auf "deiner" stelle sitzt.

antonio


----------



## goiss (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mir kommt es mitlerweile so vor als diskutieen wir hier nicht mehr über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung sondern über fehlendes Bewusstsein mit dem Umgang mit der Natur. Und je mehr ich darüber nachdemke so ist es auch so. Diese Leute wirst du aber ob mit oder ohne Prüfung nicht los. Da helfen nur strenge Kontrollen mit Entzug des Scheins. Präventiv könnten die einzelnen Vereine versuchen mehr Jugendarbeit an den Schulen zu betreiben, da sind dir Kids noch am empfänglichsten für das Thema.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



goiss schrieb:


> Mir kommt es mitlerweile so vor als diskutieen wir hier nicht mehr über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung sondern über fehlendes Bewusstsein mit dem Umgang mit der Natur. Und je mehr ich darüber nachdemke so ist es auch so. Diese Leute wirst du aber ob mit oder ohne Prüfung nicht los. Da helfen nur strenge Kontrollen mit Entzug des Scheins. Präventiv könnten die einzelnen Vereine versuchen mehr Jugendarbeit an den Schulen zu betreiben, da sind dir Kids noch am empfänglichsten für das Thema.






#6#6

antonio


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe seinerzeit vor meinem Angelschein einen mehrwöchigen Lehrgang bei einem unserer hiesigen Angelvereine gemacht. 1x die Woche, 2 Stunden.

Nicht nur das ich viel auf lustige Art und Weise gelernt habe, es hat auch Spaß gemacht. Alle Themen wurden berührt, man hat sogar mal ne Fliege geworfen. Gewässer und Tierkunde gab es ebenso, wie Einführung und Erklärung zum Material. 

Das hat weder einem geschadet, noch fande ich das falsch.

Warum man nicht in diese Richtung diskutiert, gerade bei der Vereinsmeierei hier, verstehe ich nicht. Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte: Es werden Horrorszenarien geschürrt zum Winterloch.


----------



## omnimc (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> das regelt die anzahl der erlaubnisscheine für das gewässer aber nicht die anzahl der fischereischeine.
> und merkst du was dir geht es jetzt wieder darum, daß eventuell mal jemand auf "deiner" stelle sitzt.
> 
> antonio


  so war das nicht gemeint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Genau - so war das mal in Deutschland - ohne das die Anglerwelt zugrunde ging ;-))



Ich setz mich jetzt nochmal in die Nesseln.

Ich behaupte, dass die Angler früher wesentlich naturbewusster waren, als sie es heute sind.
Wenn ich mich am Wasser so umschaue, dann sind es in der Regel ältere Angler, die weniger auffallen. In den Vereinen sind es auch überwiegend ältere Semester, die die Arbeit machen und sich im Naturschutz engagieren. Viele davon haben keine Prüfung, sondern den Schein von Jugend an verlängern lassen. 

Ich behaupte sogar, dass die heutigen geprüften Angler durch eben diese Prüfung meinen, nun genug zu wissen. Man wurde ja geprüft und muss sich nicht mehr weiterbilden, bzw. nur noch die angelspezifischen Kenntnisse erweitern. 

Kann sich irgendjemand erinnern, hier im Board mal ein Thema " Welcher Schmetterling ist das ?", Wie heißt dieser komische Frosch?" " Was für eine Pflanze ist das?" " Wie richte ich meinen Teich als Ökosystem her?" gelesen hat ? 

Nö ? Komisch. Die Prüfung sollte doch zumindest die Grundlage für ein wachsendes Interesse sein. 

Dieses Interesse liegt aber zu 99% ausschließlich darin, seine Gerätschaften und Methoden zu verbessern, oder ein "Gutes" Angelgewässer zu finden. 

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, aber hört mir bitte auf die Prüfung als Vorbereitung für ein besseres Naturverständnis auszulegen.
Hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit vor meinem Angelschein einen mehrwöchigen Lehrgang bei einem unserer hiesigen Angelvereine gemacht. 1x die Woche, 2 Stunden.
> 
> Nicht nur das ich viel auf lustige Art und Weise gelernt habe, es hat auch Spaß gemacht. Alle Themen wurden berührt, man hat sogar mal ne Fliege geworfen. Gewässer und Tierkunde gab es ebenso, wie Einführung und Erklärung zum Material.
> 
> ...



dagegen hat doch auch keiner was nur gegen den gesetzlichen prüfungszwang.

antonio


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dagegen hat doch auch keiner was nurt gegen den gesetzlichen prüfungszwang.
> 
> antonio



Ich würde soweit gehen das man den Kurs gesetzl. vorschaltet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Nicht nur das ich viel auf lustige Art und Weise gelernt habe, es hat auch Spaß gemacht. Alle Themen wurden berührt, man hat sogar mal ne Fliege geworfen. Gewässer und Tierkunde gab es ebenso, wie Einführung und Erklärung zum Material.



Ich bin für Kurse! 
In denen man vernünftiges, praktisches Angeln und Verhalten am Wasser lernt und keine Theorie für sinnlose Prüfungsfrgaen büffelt.
Und - ganz wichtig (richtig antonio)  - OHNE GESETZLICHEN ZWANG!!

Da es dazu keinen Grund gibt (außer, was der Verband ja selber zugibt) die Kohle, die damit zu machen ist.,
Und die kann man auch anders kriegen.

Und zusätzlich das freiwerdende Personal, Zeit und Geld für vernünftige Kontrollen einsetzen.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Ich würde soweit gehen das man den Kurs gesetzl. vorschaltet.



warum denn das schon wieder.
dann guck dir doch mal die kurse an.die mehrzahl kannst du vergessen.
und wenn kurse vernünftig gemacht sind und dadurch interessant sind( wie oben geschrieben), werden sie auch auf freiwilliger basis angenommen.


antonio


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin Sascha,

diese Kurse sind doch Flachwasser, das ist doch keine Ausbildung zum Angler.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Ralf,


> Ich setz mich jetzt nochmal in die Nesseln.


Haste auch . böser Mod du!!
Schimpfst aufe Jugend. Dabei is das nur ein Produkt unserer Lenden welches wir großgezogen haben. Selber Schuld!!

Aber ich halt lieber die Klappe... Schließlich suchen die Kinder für uns das Altersheim aus ......... also werd ich den Teufel tun........


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> warum denn das schon wieder.
> dann guck dir doch mal die kurse an.die mehrzahl kannst du vergessen.
> und wenn kurse vernünftig gemacht sind und dadurch interessant sind( wie oben geschrieben), werden sie auch auf freiwilliger basis angenommen.
> 
> ...



Ist ne Mofaprüfung anders? Ist auch nix anderes als Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor. Trotzdem wird hier gesetzkonformes Verhalten abgefragt.

Und warum kann man die Kurse vergessen? Da schneiden sich die hochgelobten Vereine doch selbst mit ins Fleisch: Es ist Ihre Stadt, und somit ihr Gewässer an das sich die Prüflinge setzen.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Ist ne Mofaprüfung anders? Ist auch nix anderes als Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor. Trotzdem wird hier gesetzkonformes Verhalten abgefragt.
> 
> Und warum kann man die Kurse vergessen? Da schneiden sich die hochgelobten Vereine doch selbst mit ins Fleisch: Es ist Ihre Stadt, und somit ihr Gewässer an das sich die Prüflinge setzen.



dann guck dir mal verschiedene kurse an.


antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> Haste auch . böser Mod du!!
> Schimpfst aufe Jugend. Dabei is das nur ein Produkt unserer Lenden welches wir großgezogen haben. Selber Schuld!!
> ...



Nix drauf schimpfen, ans Wasser mit denen. Ungeprüft und sofort. 

Nur nicht so tun als würden sie durch ne Angelprüfung auch nur einen Hauch dessen vermittelt bekommen, was wichtig ist.

Außerdem dacht ich immer, Do wolltest ein Molkerei als Altersruhesitz|supergri|supergri


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dann guck dir mal verschiedene kurse an.
> 
> 
> antonio




Wenn die Kurse so schlecht sind die von den ansässigen Vereinen und deren Verantwortlichen gehalten werden, dann wird eine Prüfung doch umso wichtiger


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

sag mir einen grund warum ein angler geprüft werden muß.

antonio


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Ich würde soweit gehen das man den Kurs gesetzl. vorschaltet.



ich gehe sogar so weit, dass eine belehrung über die gesetzlichen vorschriften und die zu erwartenden sanktionen mit anhang über tier - und naturverträgliches verhalten vorgeschaltet wird.
statt einer prüfung gäbe es dann die unterschrift drunter "ich habe gelesen und verstanden und bin einverstanden".

und dann natürlich der immer wieder schwarzgemalte "polizeistaat", sprich kontrollen und spürbare sanktionen.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Ralf,

Ja ne Molkerei... das wärs......



Zumindest kann ich mein Sohn nicht mehr zur Prüfung schicken...... die hatte der schon mit 11 Jahren machen "müssen" jetzt isser 22...... ( Ach ja - der Kurs ging damals über 6 Tage a2-3h - , Abens von 18 bis knapp 21Uhr - die 6 Tage teilten sich über 2 Wochen auf.Der Spaß kostete damal incl. Prüfung so knappe 120DM. Durchgeführt wurde der Kurs von der VHS.)

 Allerdings ........ er hatte im Laufe der Jahre 2-3 Kumpels dazu gebracht den Schein zu machen.Da schwillt  mir vor Stolz doch glatt die Brust.. LooL


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> ich gehe sogar so weit, dass eine belehrung über die gesetzlichen vorschriften und die zu erwartenden sanktionen mit anhang über tier - und naturverträgliches verhalten vorgeschaltet wird.
> statt einer prüfung gäbe es dann die unterschrift drunter "ich habe gelesen und verstanden und bin einverstanden".
> 
> und dann natürlich der immer wieder schwarzgemalte "polizeistaat", sprich kontrollen und spürbare sanktionen.



und das kann die dame oder der herr vom amt bei aushändigung des scheins tun.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich lehne mich mal raus!
Jedem Jungangler biete ich hiermit einen Kurs an!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomasmathias (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich lehne mich mal raus!
> Jedem Jungangler biete ich hiermit einen Kurs an!
> ...



Den Junganglern brauchst du keinen Kurs anbieten, da fallen mir Spontan 3,4 Leute aus dem Forum ein!
Bei denen besteht nämlich dringends nachholbedarf!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich lehne mich mal raus!
> Jedem Jungangler biete ich hiermit einen Kurs an!
> ...



Und ich biete jedem geprüften oder ungeprüften Angler egal wie alt an, mal ein paar Stunden mit mir durch die Natur zu latschen. Kostet nix.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich biete jedem geprüften oder ungeprüften Angler egal wie alt an, mal ein paar Stunden mit mir durch die Natur zu latschen. Kostet nix.



Natur ist gut, aber bitte nichts zum Angeln sagen :



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Januar: Nix
> Februar: Nix
> März: Eine treibende Eisscholle gehakt
> April: Nix
> ...



Entschuldige Ralf, aber das mußte jetzt sein!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

*LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL*


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



toni_1962 schrieb:


> natur ist gut, aber bitte nichts zum angeln sagen :
> 
> 
> 
> Entschuldige ralf, aber das mußte jetzt sein!



#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Natur ist gut, aber bitte nichts zum Angeln sagen :
> 
> 
> 
> Entschuldige Ralf, aber das mußte jetzt sein!



Grmpfl:r

Da wird mir die einzige Lüge des letzten Jahres unter die Nase gerieben.:c

Aber gut, versprochen. Ich sag nix zum Angeln.

Gunnar, ab zur Beichte, aber zackig !!!!!!!!|krach:



*
Plötmänner*

Nachtrag, Karsten auch Plötmann


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Jawohl....


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wird mir *die einzige Lüge* des letzten Jahres unter die Nase gerieben.:c


 
und das war diese hier........
" Juli: 20 Grundeln, 10 Ukeleis"
:q


MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Tja, mir fällt dazu nur ein:
Zu was Angler prüfen,wenn sie eh nix fangen?? 
;-)))))

Und ich finds immer noch schade, dass niemand von den Prüfungsbefürwortern hier auf die Fakten eingeht.

Das, was ein prüfungsbefürwortender Verband (also das offizille Sprachrohr der Prüfungsbefürworter) da an Unsinn verbreitet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479

Daraus hier, weil angesprochen, nur 2 Punkt auf die Schnelle, mit unseren Kommentaren und Fragen dazu (in blauer Farbe):

Zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Kaninchen braucht man sowenig eine Prüfung wie zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Fischen.

Unsere Frage ist dabei, was beim Angeln so viel anders/schwerer ist, dass man Angler prüfen muss?

Da der Verband hier ja ausdrücklich mit dem Schutz des Tieres argumentiert, der ja wohl bei ungeprüften privaten Fischzüchtern genauso wichtig sein müsste, bei Kleintierzüchtern, wo es zudem um warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel, erst recht..

Während der gleiche Mann ín seinem Zuchtbecken ungeprüft Fische rausfangen und töten darf...

Und da ist unsere Frage, wieso ein Verband der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen, diese für unfähiger hält als Fischzüchter oder Kleintierzüchter?

Zmal es aus Tierschutzsicht nur 2 für Angler interessante/nortwendige Aspekte gibt:
Wie löse ích einen zurüpckzusetenden Fisch möglichst schnell und unversehrt vom Haken?

Wie töte ich einen Fisch (aufn Koopp kloppen und abstechen)..

Dazu brauchts nun wirklich keine Prüfung um diese für Angler einzig notwendigen tierschützerischen Aspekte zu erlernen..



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und um was es wirklich geht, erkennst Du hieran - schlicht um Kohle für den Verband, um Verbandsinteressen und nicht die Interessen der angelnden Menschen.:


> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, mir fällt dazu nur ein:
> Zu was Angler prüfen,wenn sie eh nix fangen??
> ;-)))))


naja, in diesem Fall ist es ja ein ungeprüfter Angler!|supergri
Evtl. liegt es ja ander der fehlenden Prüfung.(es liegt 100% an der fehlenden Prüfung)
Also Ralle, Prüfung nachholen, dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen.:q
Na, wenn das kein Grund für eine Prüfung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

und wech.....

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und ich finds immer noch schade, dass niemand von den Prüfungsbefürwortern hier auf die Fakten eingeht.
Siehe oben...


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich finds immer noch schade, dass niemand von den Prüfungsbefürwortern hier auf die Fakten eingeht.
> Siehe oben...


 
naja Thomas, nur weil Du sie nicht lesen willst oder nicht akzeptiers, heißt das ja nicht das es keine gibt.
uppps, ich schreibe hier ja schon wieder, will und wollte ich nicht mehr. Und raus........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Du hast ja bis jetzt zu der Argumentation des Verbandes, sowie unserer klaren Widerlegung nchts geschrieben.
Sonst auch noch keiner.
Aber man kann Menschen ja nicht zu Fakten zwingen, nur zu Prüfungen...


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast ja bis jetzt zu der Argumentation des Verbandes, sowie unserer klaren Widerlegung nchts geschrieben.
> Sonst auch noch keiner.
> Aber man kann Menschen ja nicht zu Fakten zwingen, nur zu Prüfungen...


 
mir ist doch die Meinung des Verbandes wurscht, selbst wenn der Verband gegen die Prüfung wäre würde ich meine Meinung nicht ändern. so, nun ist aber wirklich Schluß hier für mich......


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Na, wenn selbst  anerkannte "kompetente" Leute  als Befürworter aus den Verbänden keine rechtlich einwandfreie Rechtfertigung für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung hinkriegen, ist es natürlich das beste Argument zu sagen, das ist mir eh wurscht - ich bin für die Prüfung.

Das ist sicherlich jedem zugestanden - nur ein sachliches Argument ist es nicht.

Wenn der Verband schreibt, eine Prüfung sei wegen des Tierschutzes für Angler "unabdingbar", und man dem Verband an Hand praktischer Rechtslage nachweisen kann, dass dies nicht stimmt, fällt also schon mal dann das Argument "Tierschutz" als rechtliche Notwendigkeit für alle andern auch weg... 

Und damit kann man dann auch keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung fordern (wenn kein rechtlicher Hintergrund), sondern als "moralisch höherstehender" dann auch höchstens für freiwillige Kurse oder Prüfungen plädiern (wogegen eh keiner was hat...).. .

Und wenn der Verband dann im zweiten Teil darauf hinweist, das evtl. eine "Vollzeitstelle im Verband" verloren gehen könte, zeigt dies auch deutlich, um was es eigentlich geht. Vor allem dann, wenn man bedenkt wie viele Arbveitsplätze im Tourismus auch vom Touristenangelschein abhängen - da kann man eine Verbandstelle locker verschmerzen (als Mensch und Angler, nicht als Verband ;-))....

Da sieht man halt klar und deutlich, um was es eigentlich geht bei der Prüfung:
Zuallerletzt um bessere Angler, sondern schlicht um Kohle....


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, in diesem Fall ist es ja ein ungeprüfter Angler!|supergri
> Evtl. liegt es ja ander der fehlenden Prüfung.(es liegt 100% an der fehlenden Prüfung)
> Also Ralle, Prüfung nachholen, dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen.:q
> Na, wenn das kein Grund für eine Prüfung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
> ...




Ralle hat die Prüfung gemacht! 

Hätte Ralle keine Prüfung und würde deshalb nix fangen, wäre das ein Superargument gegen die Prüfung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Kaninchen braucht man sowenig eine Prüfung wie zum nicht gewerblichen züchten, halten und schlachten von Fischen.



Der Verband stützt sich ja als oberstes Argument auf den Tierschutz. Das ist in besagter Stellungnahme durchgängig zu lesen.
Über Kleintierzüchter und Fischzuchtbetreiber kann man diskutieren, bzw. die als Gegenbeispiel aufzählen.

Wesentlich interessanter, und das Deckmäntelchen des Tierschutzes lüftend, finde ich diesen Passus:



> Zitat von *LSFV-SH*
> _Wer ohne Fischereischein den  Einstieg in das Angeln finden möchte kann bereits mit der bisherigen  Gesetzesfassung in privaten Kleingewässern angeln. Damit ist das  Argument widerlegt, zu diesem Zweck eine Freigabe an allen geschlossenen  Gewässern zu benötigen._
> 
> Ungeachtet dessen, dass die Zahl der  Privatgewässer sicher nicht ausreichend ist und der Zugang sicher nur  sehr begrenzt möglich sein dürfte, sehen wir auch hier einen Widerspruch  zu der vorangegangenen Argumentation des Verbandes hinsichtlich der  Notwendigkeit der Fischereiprüfung.
> ...


*


*Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass der Tierschutzaspekt offenbar nur für öffentliche Gewässer gelten soll, und die Tiere in privaten Gewässern nach Ansicht des Verbandes nicht dem Schutz des Tierschutzgesetzes unterliegen?*

*Ich finde die Haltung des Verbandes, wie auch die Einstellung vieler Prüfungsbefürworter schlicht für inkonsequent. Den besonderen Stellenwert, der dem Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei angedichtet wird, halte ich sogar für sehr gefährlich, wie die PCB Diskussionen zeigen. 
*
*


----------



## Zusser (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Der Verband stützt sich ja als oberstes Argument auf den Tierschutz.* Das ist in besagter Stellungnahme durchgängig zu lesen.*[..]**
> *


*Nun, ich tue das nicht.* Und? Muss ich jetzt die Prüfung ablehnen, weil ein Landesverband mit einem Argument für die Prüfung eintritt, das nicht meins ist?

Wenn die meinen, das Landesparlament am ehesten mit Tierschutzgründen 'rumzukriegen - meinetwegen.

Ich habe keinen Beißreflex gegenüber irgendwelchen Fischereiverbänden, also muss ich auch nicht gleich zuschnappen, wenn von denen irgendetwas kommt, was nicht _genau _meine Linie ist. Immerhin fordern sie das selbe wie ich möchte, nämlich Beibehaltung der Prüfung.

Zum Arbeitsplatz. q) Sind die Schleswig-Holsteiner so wenige, dass man dort bereits mit _einem _Arbeitsplatz Druck aufs Parlament ausüben kann? Klingt durchaus etwas albern.
Alberne Argumente bringt aber jeder mal. Gell Thomas. Die Diplomaten haben für mich sogar noch etwas mehr Unterhaltungswert als der Arbeitsplatz beim Fischereiverband.

Über sowas kann ich schmunzeln, meine Meinung zur Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung beeinflusst das aber beides nicht.

Die Arbeitsplatzkeule zu schwingen ist in dieser Zeit aber leider ein probates Mittel geworden, die Politik zu erpressen. 
Das ist aber ein politisches Thema, das nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> *Nun, ich tue das nicht.* Und? Muss ich jetzt die Prüfung ablehnen, weil ein Landesverband mit einem Argument für die Prüfung eintritt, das nicht meins ist?
> 
> Wenn die meinen, das Landesparlament am ehesten mit Tierschutzgründen 'rumzukriegen - meinetwegen.



Der Teufel steckt hier in der Argumentaton.

Ich kann nicht mit Tierschutz argumentieren um öffentliche Gewässer vor schlecht ausgebildeten Anglern zu schützen ( bei denen ich dann eine nicht Tierschutzgerechte Handlungsweise annehme) und diese dann an ein Privatgewässer schicken wollen.
Tierschutz gilt generell, auch an privaten Gewässern.
Sekt oder Selters.

Ich kann auch nicht mit Tierschutzgründen argumentieren, wenn ich eine Erweiterung des Touristenscheins ablehne.
Das Tierschutzgesetz greift wenn, dann ungeachtet der Herkunft der ungeprüften Angler. 
Also entweder Touristenschein für jeden Urlauber, gleich aus welchem BL er kommt, oder eben gar kein Touristenschein. 

Da aber mit den Touristenscheinen überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht wurden ( bisher sind keinerlei Nachteile bekannt geworden) wäre es unangebracht dagegen zu wettern.

Und da die fischenden Touristen ungeprüft sind und es trotzdem keinerlei negativen Auswirkungen gibt, ist der Sinn der Prüfung für mich klar wiederlegt. 

Davon ausgenommen ist nach wie vor das Konkurrenzdenken und monetäre Einbußen.


----------



## goiss (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich denke das Problem ist doch das, das die Prüfung in ihrer jetztigen Form nicht wirklich ausagt ob jemand ein guter oder ein schlechter Angler ist. Die Kurse sollen aber auf die Prüfung vorbereiten, sprich sie vermitteln deswegen auch nicht zu 100% das Wissen das ihr von neuen Anglern erwartet. 
Wäre es da nicht ein Ansatz eine Kurspflicht ohne Prüfung einzuführen. Mann muss an einem Kurs eine bestimmte Stundenzahl in verschiedenen Themen teilnehmen, dadurch das es aber keine Prüfunggibt können die Ausbilder viel gezielter auf diese wichtigen Themen eingehen. Natürlch hat man dann immer noch nicht zu 100% die ganzen Chaoten draußen, aber man kann versuchen die Teilnehmer für das Thema Umweltschutz sensibilisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Natürlch hat man dann immer noch nicht zu 100% die ganzen Chaoten draußen, aber man kann versuchen die Teilnehmer für das Thema Umweltschutz sensibilisieren.


Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?
Umwelt/Naturschuztgesetze etc. sind Bundesgesetze amn die sich eh JEDER, b Angler oder nicht, ob geprüft oder nicht , halte nmuss.

Das ist kein Argument für eine gesetzlich angeordnete Zwangsprüfung, die dann ALLE Menschen, sobald sie aus dem Haus in die Natur wollen, nachweisen müssten. 
Nur das wäre logisch und stringent.

Nochmal:
Gegen freiwillige Kurse (auch mit Prüfungen) ist nichts zu sagen.

*Aber es kann nicht sein, das Angler hier gesetzlich schlechter gestellt werden  als alle anderen Menschen durch gesetzlichen Zwang zur Prüfung.*

Durch diesen vorauseilenden Gehorsam gegenüber Schützern durchden VDSF kommt es dann am Ende zu Angelverboten wie aktuell in NRW, da sie damit den Angelgegnern genau die Munition geben, welche diese brauchen!


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da aber mit den Touristenscheinen überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht wurden ( bisher sind keinerlei Nachteile bekannt geworden) wäre es unangebracht dagegen zu wettern.


Der Touristenschein ist aber beileibe nicht für jedes Gewässer zu haben! Hier in Thüringen kann man davon ausgehen, dass und wenn überhaupt, nur sehr wenige Vereine einen Touri-Schein für ihre Gewässer ausstellen werden. Das wir in anderen BL nicht anders sein!
Bisher weiss ich es nur von Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre, zwei der grössten Stauseen in Thüringen. Angesichts dem dort herrschendem Touristentrubel, fällt der durch Touri-Angler entstehende Schaden definitiv nicht auf!

Und überwiegend positiv impliziert auch negative Erfahrungen! Die werden bei dem Thema automatisch doppelt gewichtet werden!


@Thema
Obwohl bereits 7 Jahre legaler Angler, musste ich damals 1994/95 meine Prüfung "nachholen", weil... meine "Ossiprüfung" wurde nicht anerkannt.

Angelpraktisches konnte ich kaum dazu lernen, in den Theoriegebieten gabs jedoch vieles Neues. Kurzum hinterher war ich definitiv schlauer und interessierter als vorher!
Anwenden konnte ich das scheinbar überflüssige Wissen dann auch noch kurze Zeit später, weil Gewässer gekippt und mit Pflanzenplage belegt.
Und ich gebs ganz ehrlich zu:
Vor dem Lehrgang habe ich den Laichausschlag bei Rotaugen für eine Krankheit gehalten. Da haben mir auch damals meine 2 Angelbücher nichts darüber erzählt!


Sollte die Prüfung auf freiwilliger Basis geschehen, stellt sich doch auch die Frage, wer alles in einem AVerein mehr als nur das neueste Angelgerät kennt. 
Also, wer ist in der Lage einem Gewässerwart begründet gegen geplante Besatzmassnahmen zu argumentieren (Zanderbesatz bei hohem Hechtanteil im sichtigen Kleingewässer)?
Wer kennt das Fischereirecht in dem Masse, dass er auch in ungewöhnlichen Situationen ungefähr agieren kann?

Unbestritten ist es in einigen Situationen sinnvoll, nützlich und notwendig, Inhalte des Lehrgangs zu kennen. Auch wenn man diese nur in den wenigsten Fällen gebrauchen kann.

Die Prüfung auf freiwilliger Basis weiterhin bestehen zu lassen, heisst dann für "etablierte Angler" freiwillig Geld zahlen (Material und Redner sind nicht umsonst!), Interesse für "Nebensächlichkeiten" finden und das Eingeständnis nach xx-Angeljahren nicht alles zu wissen. 
Letzteres schaffen nicht alle und ersteres wird von jedem erstmal sorgfältig abgewogen!


Prüfungsfrage (nur O-Ton):
Welches Symptom deutet auf eine Erkrankung des Fisches hin?

Weiss das noch jemand? Wer weiss es denn, wenn er es vorher nicht gesagt bekommt? 

Ist halt auch ein Aspekt! Und ja, ich würde die Prüfung tatsächlich nochmal wiederholen, wenn sich deren Inhalte ändern würden. Schon rein aus eigenem Interesse, basierend aus den Erfahrungen der letzten.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Der Touristenschein ist aber beileibe nicht für jedes Gewässer zu haben! Hier in Thüringen kann man davon ausgehen, dass und wenn überhaupt, nur sehr wenige Vereine einen Touri-Schein für ihre Gewässer ausstellen werden. Das wir in anderen BL nicht anders sein!
> Bisher weiss ich es nur von Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre, zwei der grössten Stauseen in Thüringen. Angesichts dem dort herrschendem Touristentrubel, fällt der durch Touri-Angler entstehende Schaden definitiv nicht auf!
> 
> Das ist es ja, was wir andauernd anführen. Der Zugang zum Wasser wird nicht durch die Prüfung geregelt, sondern über die Erlaubnisscheine. Das Konkurrenzdenken ist da völlig überzogen.
> ...



Daran ändert weder der Kurs noch die Prüfung was, wie man im täglichen Anglerleben immer wieder feststellen kann.


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Der Zugang zum Wasser ohne Prüfung ist aber zuallererst eingeschränkt auf Friedfischfang. 
Das der *ähem* tierschutzgerechte Umgang mit Fisch durch die Prüfung nicht besser vermittelt wird, ist ja einleuchtend. Mehr als ein paar Bilder sind das im schlimmsten Fall weder bei Prüfung, noch bei Touri - Schein. Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich überhaupt erst möglich gewesen.

Das ursprüngliche Anliegen des Touri - Scheins war es auch *nie*, ein generell scheinfreies Angeln zu ermöglichen, sondern überhaupt erstmal Interesse zu wecken. Sprich reinschnuppern in das, was ich für Prüfungskohle und Folgekosten erhalten kann.

Und wie bei jedem Pflicht - Lehrgang bzw. jeder Pflicht - Prüfung kann halt nur gehofft werden, dass von dessen Inhalten wenigstens bei einigen etwas hängen bleibt. Interesse für die Prüfungsthemen verlangen kann man nicht, eben nur hoffen. 
Bei mir hatts funktioniert und einigen anderen, die diesen Kurs bisher gemacht haben auch. 

Quasi wie in der Schule, den Zauberlehrling krieg ich nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber Mathe, Bio und Physik hab ich auch so noch ungefähr drauf.


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Der Zugang zum Wasser ohne Prüfung ist aber zuallererst eingeschränkt auf Friedfischfang.
> Das der *ähem* tierschutzgerechte Umgang mit Fisch durch die Prüfung nicht besser vermittelt wird, ist ja einleuchtend. Mehr als ein paar Bilder sind das im schlimmsten Fall weder bei Prüfung, noch bei Touri - Schein. Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich überhaupt erst möglich gewesen.
> 
> Das ursprüngliche Anliegen des Touri - Scheins war es auch *nie*, ein generell scheinfreies Angeln zu ermöglichen, sondern überhaupt erstmal Interesse zu wecken. Sprich reinschnuppern in das, was ich für Prüfungskohle und Folgekosten erhalten kann.
> ...



das stimmt so nicht.
das ist nicht überall so.

antonio


----------



## Zusser (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> [..]
> Und wie bei jedem Pflicht - Lehrgang bzw. jeder Pflicht - Prüfung kann halt nur gehofft werden, dass von dessen Inhalten wenigstens bei einigen etwas hängen bleibt. Interesse für die Prüfungsthemen verlangen kann man nicht, eben nur hoffen.
> Bei mir hatts funktioniert und einigen anderen, die diesen Kurs bisher gemacht haben auch.
> 
> Quasi wie in der Schule, den Zauberlehrling krieg ich nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber Mathe, Bio und Physik hab ich auch so noch ungefähr drauf.


|good:|good:|good:​ 
Danke für diese Darstellung. Damit triffst du für mich den Nagel auf den Kopf.​ 
Nur weil manche Schüler den Phytagoras nicht kapieren und schon vor der Prozentrechnung kapitulieren, wäre es verfehlt deshalb die allgemeine Schulpflicht abzuschaffen. 
Dass es im Sudan auch ohne Schulpflicht geht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

​


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nur weil manche Schüler den Phytagoras nicht kapieren und schon vor der Prozentrechnung kapitulieren, wäre es verfehlt deshalb die allgemeine Schulpflicht abzuschaffen.
> Dass es im Sudan auch ohne Schulpflicht geht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Sehe ich selbst etwas anders.So halte ich Verkehrsteilnehmerschulungen durchaus für sinnvoll(wie sicherlich die meisten hier)aber sollten sie deshalb zur Pflicht werden?
Ich halte es da eher so...wer nicht in der Lage ist,sich das Wissen selbst anzueignen,dem sollte durch angebotene Kurse die Möglichkeit geboten werden.
Jedoch traue ich dem mündigen Bürger durchaus zu,sich dieses Anglergrundwissen selbst beizubringen.

Jenes Gefahrpotenzial welches durch evtl.Fehlverhalten ausgeht,halte ich beim Angeln als nicht all zu groß.
Da wäre ich dann schon eher für die Verkehrsteilnehmerschulungen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## goiss (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?
> Umwelt/Naturschuztgesetze etc. sind Bundesgesetze amn die sich eh JEDER, b Angler oder nicht, ob geprüft oder nicht , halte nmuss.
> 
> Das ist kein Argument für eine gesetzlich angeordnete Zwangsprüfung, die dann ALLE Menschen, sobald sie aus dem Haus in die Natur wollen, nachweisen müssten.
> ...



Was hat denn jetzt die Sache in NRW mit der Prüfung zu tun?
Wenn jemand beschließt das an einem Gewässer nicht mehr geangelt werden darf, dann betrifft das jeden, ob geprüft oder nicht.
Ich sehe auch nicht das Angler durch die Prüfung gesetzlich schlechter gestellt sind als andere Menschen. Wenn ich den Schein habe darf ich angeln, ohne nicht. Angeln ist ein Privileg und das muss ich mir erst erwerben. Genauso wie den Jagdschein, Führerschein....
Ich habe das Thema bisher so verstanden das viele von euch sich darüber aufregen, das es trotz Prüfung zuviele Angler gibt die nicht in der Lage sind einen Fisch sachgerecht zu landen und zu verwerten.
Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, über was diskutieren wir hier jetzt genau?


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zusser, u.a.,
nach all den aussagen über die qualität der vorbereitungskurse und des prüfungskatalogs könnten wir uns doch eigentlich darauf einigen, dass der von prüfungsbefürwortern gewünschte nutzen nicht erreicht wird, die von prüfungsgegnern bemängelte fehlende sinnfälligkeit hinreichend belegt ist.

zum festhalten an der prüfung staatlicher- und verbandseits drängt sich doch die frage auf, wieso, angesichts der auch denen offenkundigen 'wurstigkeit' der kurse, an der prüfung in bisheriger form mit zähnen und klauen festgehalten wird.

die mutmaßung pekuniärer und anderer zielfremder interessen liegt doch da nahe. der staat hat wie immer ein überbordendes kontrollinteresse, zudem können die das noch prima verkaufen als endlich "mal-auf-den-bürger-gehört", war es doch der VDSF, der diese prüfungen initiiert hat.
die gründe des VDSF dafür, die kann mensch ja nachlesen, die fallen mit dem beginnenden wertewandel innerhalb der gesellschaft zu natur- und tierschutz zusammen. ich unterstelle dem VDSF keineswegs* b*öswiiligtkeit sondern *d*öswiligkeit. 
was meine ich damit? 
damit meine ich einerseits sich 'lieb-kind-machen' in einer sich wandelnden gesellschaft und andererseits ein durchaus egoistisch-nickeliges-fresstrog-verteidigen: ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es 1969 um die 100.000 angler in der damaligen brd gab - wenige jahre später las ich in einer einschlägigen anglerzeitung, dass der 1.000.000ste angler registriert wurde (brd). praktisch bedeutete das damals, dass, als ich '69 angefangen hab, es an meiner Siegstrecke (4km) fünf(5!) angler gab, also platz ohne ende, dafür aber untereinander ein schüler/lehrer-lehrer/schüler-verhältnis vorherrschte, wenige jahre später quasi angler an angler, die sich alles andere als 'grün' waren.

ich denke, dass damals schon der VDSF auch von dieser entwicklung umgetrieben wurden - mit der seit eh betriebenen (verwerflichen!) mangel-verwaltung:
gibt es z.b. nicht genügend ausbildungsplätze, dann wird eben an den zugangsvoraussetzungen gedreht: zufluss begrenzen, statt ressourcen erweitern. ich nenne das eben mangelverwaltung und interessenorientierte 'fresstrogpolitik'.

ich hab das ja schon geschrieben, ich hätte es am wasser auch lieber 'ruhig', bin da mit meinen wunschvorstellungen ganz bei algon und anderen, ich muss aber, zumindest hier (NRW) auch anerkennen, dass die gegebenen ressourcen das nicht hergeben.

unfair, unsozial, gesellschaftlich unakzeptabel und überhaupt nicht zielführend erachte ich versuche, über verschärfte prüfungen, also auch höhere finanzielle belastungen sozusagen die "ufer frei zu halten".

ich meine, die wut, die wir über die aktuellen zustände empfinden, die sollten wir an anderer stelle einsetzen: wasser-reinhaltung, altarm-reaktivierung, laichgrundschaffung etc. etc.

ich lebe am rhein, der rhein ist mein fluss seit kindertagen, ein fluss, der früher - vor der phosphatblüte - die anwohner bis zum brechen mit fisch versorgte.

was meint ihr, wieviel zufriedenen 'sportanglern' der rhein damals ein zuhause geboten hätte?

ich bitte, nein fordere euch auf, die aus dem mangel geborene hohle "geprüfte-sind-besser"-diskussion mit den angelernten instrumentalisierten ethischen reflexen zu beenden und sich der realität zuzuwenden:

es gibt nicht zuviele angler - es gibt zuviele abgetötete gewässer.
und da liegt meiner meinung auch nach der anzustrebende schulterschluss mit z.b. NABU.

wir brauchen ein vernünfiges verhältnis zwischen anglern und gewässern, wobei die qualität der gewässer die zahl der angler bestimmt und die verbesserung der gewässer der doll-punkt unserer diskussion sein sollte.

je gesünder ein gewässer, desto mehr verkraftbare angler.
das sollte unsere stoßrichtung sein und nicht die augenblickliche mängelverwaltung in form von propagierten schärferen prüfungen.

ich bin einer, der keine grundeln (seufz, die pest)  zertritt sondern zurücksetzt und ich hab immer noch ethische bedenken, einen wurm aufzufädeln.

und ich will unser (grund)recht auf saubere luft, wasser, natur durchgesetzt wissen: damit ICH wieder frei fischen kann und auch mein kollege algon seine ruhe am wasser hat.

und dass angeln ein grund(an)recht an unserer welt bleibt und nicht zum luxusvergnügen derjenigen verkommt, die es bestens verstehen, die grössten stücke für sich zu greifen.

*für die hastigen:*


 gesunde gewässer vertragen unsere anglerischen eingriffe
ein anglerfreundlicher  anglerverband tritt für gesunde gewässer ein.
gesunde gewässer bieten platz für alle.
und es gibt anständigere arten geld zu verdienen, als einen gesslerhut fischereiprüfung zu installieren.
fortbildung ist das stichwort und substantielle kurse.
 
so einfach finde ich das, den ersten schritt zu einer besseren anglerrealität in einem dichtbesiedelten, hochindustrialisierten land.
ich schick das mal so ab, wird noch hier und da verbessert werden müssen.
wichtigst aber ist mir: wir angler sind zwar graduell unterschiedlicher meinung - unser aller interesse sollte doch sein, uns das angeln in unserem land zu erhalten.

habe fast fettig (und bitte nicht um gnade )


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Zu Joses Beitrag hab ich nur einen Vorschlag:
*
Ausdrucken und an jeden Baum, an jede Hauswand nageln.*

Hat schonmal jemand gemacht, aber nur an Kirchentüren.


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zu Joses Beitrag hab ich nur einen Vorschlag:
> 
> *Ausdrucken und an jeden Baum, an jede Hauswand nageln.*
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand gemacht, aber nur an Kirchentüren.


jetzt wird´s lächerlich!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Algon,

findest Du Deinen Beitrag in irgendeiner Form substantiell, argumentativ oder diskussionsfördernd ?

Wenn Du der Auffassung bist, Joeses posting sei lächerlich, oder nicht geeignet zur öffentlichen Diskussion, dann begründe das doch bitte mit Argumenten.


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Algon,
> 
> findest Du Deinen Beitrag in irgendeiner Form substantiell, argumentativ oder diskussionsfördernd ?
> 
> Wenn Du der Auffassung bist, Joeses posting sei lächerlich, oder nicht geeignet zur öffentlichen Diskussion, dann begründe das doch bitte mit Argumenten.


 
wer redet denn von Jose?
Ich meinte Deinen Beitrag, deshalb ja auch *DAS^^* Zitat in meinem Beitrag.
Ihr habt euch hier schon so verrannt, das ihr garkeine Zusammenhänge mehr erkennt.
Das erklärt auch meine Verwahnung, auch da hast Du Tatsachen verdreht.


----------



## Parasol (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ......................................*
> Ausdrucken und an jeden Baum, an jede Hauswand nageln.*................................................



es ist ja nicht jeder Mod oder Admin und kann seine Meinung penetrant im Vorum durchpeitschen, gegen die Meinung einer Mehrheit. Das Thema sollte endlich abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Jose
das ist Ökologie pur
richtigerweise erkennst Du, dass die Qualität der Gewässer die mögliche Zahl der Nutzer bestimmt und nicht Prüfungen oder sonstige Einschränkungen.
Ich stimme zu, dass es besser wäre die Ernergie für die Verbesserung der Gewässer aufzuwenden als sich zu streiten ob ne Prüfung sein muss oder nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> es ist ja nicht jeder Mod oder Admin und kann seine Meinung penetrant im Vorum durchpeitschen, gegen die Meinung einer Mehrheit. Das Thema sollte endlich abgeschlossen werden.




Hast Du nur eine begrenzte Anzahl postings zur Verfügung ? Oder eine eingebaute Argumentationsbremse? 
Du kannst genau so oft posten wie ich oder jeder andere Boardi.

Abgeschlossen wird hier gar nix, weder für noch gegen die Prüfung. Jeder kann im Rahmen der Boardregeln seine Meinung äußern.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Parasol,
also ich bin mit den Aussagen unserer Mods durchaus Nicht immer einer Meinung und tu das auch Kund, bisher wurde ich deswegen auch noch nicht gemaßregelt, 
wo ist Dein Problem ?  Schreib Deine Meinung ohne jemanden persönlich zu verletzen und gut ist


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Nabend,



Parasol schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht jeder Mod oder Admin und kann seine Meinung penetrant im Vorum durchpeitschen, gegen die Meinung einer Mehrheit. Das Thema sollte endlich abgeschlossen werden.


 
Warum abschließen?
Weil du von den 1000 Beiträgen hier 7 selber geschrieben hast? Und 3 von den 7 richten sich dabei gegen die Mods.
Was willst du eigentlich??


----------



## Zoddl (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Josè
1969 gab es noch ganz andere Angelmethoden, bei denen es besser war, nicht registriert zu sein, wie z.B. Hechtgabeln, Stellnetze/-reusen. Das wird bei euch nicht viel anders gewesen sein und findet sich selbst heut noch versteckt irgendwo.
Und bei der heutigen Zahl der Angler fehlen immer noch die Zahlen der aktiven Schwarzangler. Das sind nicht nur ein paar!

Das gesunde Gewässer mehr Angler vertragen, stimmt so nicht! Da gab es hier bereits die Diskussion/Erkenntnis, dass die jetzt sauberen Gewässer viel weniger Fisch beherbergen als früher im belasteten Zustand.
Im Fall von Rhein, Main, Elbe oder z.B. der Müritzer-, Plöner Seenplatte spielt die Zahl der Angler kaum eine Rolle bzw. fällt der verursachte "Schaden" kaum ins Gewicht. 
Bei kleinen Gewässern sieht die Sachlage bei hohem Angeldruck und hohem Kochtopfangleranteil ganz anders aus! Seen von <2ha oder eben kleine Flüsse bis hin zu Bächen oder Gräben reagieren da mitunter ziemlich heftig!

Hier wäre es wünschenswert wenn jemand den Unterschied zwischen massloser Entnahme + Besatzfisch oder geregelter Entnahme mit wenig Besatz kennt. Das verlangt nicht nur Vernunft seitens der Angler, sondern eben auch eine vorherige Information. Zum Beispiel das Aale nicht in unseren Gewässern laichen. Wir wissen das, sehr viele andere (ohne Prüfung) nicht. Brauchst du nurmal auf der Strasse nachfragen.

Wenn die Angelprüfung/lehrgang für die Praxis nichts relevantes enthält, ist das "verknusbar". Mit dem Thema beschäftigt man sich das restliche Leben. Angelpraxis sind aber nicht die einzigen Themen in diesen Lehrgängen.

Und gerade die "anderen" Inhalte sollte man zumindest mal entfernt etwas gehört haben, bevor man sich als neuer "Natur- und Gewässerschützer" mit der neuen Skeli und nem Illex Chubby auf Raubfischjagd geht. Auf Aal zum Beispiel...!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zoddl,  @ Algon,
jetzt redet ihr über den Zustand und die Ertragsfähigkeit unserer gewässer früher / heute
Frage: was hat das mit der Prüfung zu tun ?

wobei ich allerdings der Meinung bin dass die aufgebrachte Energie in diesem Thema besser investiert wäre


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Leer? Die Müritz?? Na ja so schlimm ist es nun nicht. So ein Gewässer bekommste nicht leer.
Generell aber sind die Bestände um ein vielfaches gesunken.
Man bekommt zwar noch seinen Fisch - nicht mehr in der Menge - nicht mehr in der Größe aber dafür mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand......


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Zoddl, @ Algon,
> jetzt redet ihr über den Zustand und die Ertragsfähigkeit unserer gewässer früher / heute
> Frage: *was hat das mit der Prüfung zu tun ?*


 


Zoddl schrieb:


> Im Fall von Rhein, Main, Elbe oder z.B. der Müritzer-, Plöner Seenplatte *spielt die Zahl der Angler kaum eine Rolle bzw. fällt der verursachte "Schaden" kaum ins Gewicht*.


 
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

naja gut, leer nicht, aber es.......



Gunnar. schrieb:


> *sind die Bestände um ein vielfaches gesunken*.


 
also, von nicht auffallen, kann ja nun nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Josè
> 1969 gab es noch ganz andere Angelmethoden, bei denen es besser war, nicht registriert zu sein, wie z.B. Hechtgabeln, Stellnetze/-reusen. Das wird bei euch nicht viel anders gewesen sein und findet sich selbst heut noch versteckt irgendwo.



die genannten methoden waren damals schon verboten bzw. der berufsfischerei vorbehalten



> Und bei der heutigen Zahl der Angler fehlen immer noch die Zahlen der aktiven Schwarzangler. Das sind nicht nur ein paar!


die mit oder ohne prüfung schwarzangeln. jetzt also noch fischereiprüfung für schwarzangler?:g



> Das gesunde Gewässer mehr Angler vertragen, stimmt so nicht! Da gab es hier bereits die Diskussion/Erkenntnis, dass die jetzt sauberen Gewässer viel weniger Fisch beherbergen als früher im belasteten Zustand.


erkenntnisse über den zustand unserer gewässer gibt es einige, aber auch die erkenntnis, dass saubere gewässer noch längst nicht gesunde sind.



> Im Fall von Rhein, Main, Elbe oder z.B. der Müritzer-, Plöner Seenplatte spielt die Zahl der Angler kaum eine Rolle bzw. fällt der verursachte "Schaden" kaum ins Gewicht.
> Bei kleinen Gewässern sieht die Sachlage bei hohem Angeldruck und hohem Kochtopfangleranteil ganz anders aus! Seen von <2ha oder eben kleine Flüsse bis hin zu Bächen oder Gräben reagieren da mitunter ziemlich heftig!


schrieb ich ja, die güte des gewässers bestimmt die zu verkraftende anzahl der angler. deine erwähnten kleinen gewässer werden offensichtlich geplündert, wahrscheinlich von geprüften anglern...
...


----------



## Zoddl (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Brillendorsch
Haste Recht, deswegen schäl ich mir grad ne Appelsine!
Aber so wirklich um Ertragsfähigkeit früher/heute gings mir aber nicht!
Aber Ertragsfähigkeit könnt sogar nen Stichwort sein! 

Frage an den potentiell "freiwilligen" Kursteilnehmer mit seiner neuen und kompletten Jerkausrüstung:
Einige Raubfische ziehen in bis ins halbstarken - Alter in kleinen Trupps bzw. Schwärmen durchs Wasser.
Wieviele Hechte befinden sich durchschnittlich in so einem Schwarm?
Warum sollte man in kleinen Gewässern nicht jeden Hecht entnehmen?


Na....


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> Haste Recht, deswegen schäl ich mir grad ne Appelsine!
> Aber so wirklich um Ertragsfähigkeit früher/heute gings mir aber nicht!
> Aber Ertragsfähigkeit könnt sogar nen Stichwort sein!
> ...


 
na also Ärlisch !!
1) hab ich die prüfung schom in den 70er Jahren gemacht.
2) bin ich allein durch meine berufliche Tätigkeit in der Lage Dir das Wasser zu reichen 

zu Deinem Posting:
in einem kleinen Gewässer werden sicher keine hechte in Schwärmen auftreten.
unabhängig von der Größe des Gewässers kommt es auf die Bestandsdichte und auf den gesamten Fischbestand an ob und wieviel entnommen werden kann. wobei es völlig wurscht ist, ob gejerkt oder geblinkert|rolleyes|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ob jetzt mein neuer Jerkbait ne Prüfung hat , muss ich mal nachfragen


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

zitat: "Bei kleinen Gewässern sieht die Sachlage bei hohem Angeldruck und hohem Kochtopfangleranteil ganz anders aus! Seen von <2ha oder eben kleine Flüsse bis hin zu Bächen oder Gräben reagieren da mitunter ziemlich heftig!"

deswegen sol ja die anzahl der auszugebenden erlaubnisscheine dem entsprechen, was das gewässer verkraftet.
also angeldruck wird über erlaubnisscheine geregelt und nicht über prüfung oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## Algon (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> deswegen sol ja die anzahl der auszugebenden erlaubnisscheine dem entsprechen, was das gewässer verkraftet.
> also angeldruck wird über erlaubnisscheine geregelt und nicht über prüfung oder nicht.


Bei großer Nachfrage werden die Erlaubnisscheine dann aber teurer, und schon haben wir ein finanzielles Problem..... Das ihr ja durch das weglassen der Prüfung verhindern wollt. Und das jährlich!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

mal ehrlich, das finanzielle Problem regelt der Markt, da wird nich nach Prüfung gefragt. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln auch heute schon die Pachtpreise und damit auch die Preise für Erlaubnisscheine.
Hat aber auch nix mit Prüfung zu tun, allenfalls als Scheinargument


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich werde hier mittlerweile bei einigen Befürwortern das Gefühl nicht los...es geht eigentlich nur um eine Reduzierung der Ausgabe von Angelberechtigungen,als vielmehr um eine Verbesserung der Qualifikation von Angelanfängern?
Wäre ja zumindest ein Argument...dieses braucht man dann allerdings nicht mit allen möglichen Argumenten verschleiern.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## goiss (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Mir wurde das im Kurs vom Ausbilder genau so erklärt, je mehr Wasser ein Bundesland pro Einwohner hat, umso leichter bekommt man den Schein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hier wäre es wünschenswert wenn jemand den Unterschied zwischen massloser Entnahme + Besatzfisch oder geregelter Entnahme mit wenig Besatz kennt. Das verlangt nicht nur Vernunft seitens der Angler, sondern eben auch eine vorherige Information.



Wünschenswert wäre, wenn in den Vereinen gut ausgebildete Gewässerwarte das Sagen hätten. Die würden dann festlegen, wieviel Jungfische welcher Artt besetzt werden, welche Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen nötig, und welche Mengen von welcher Art entnommen werden können. Letzteres wird dann auf den Erlaubnisscheinen festgeschrieben und das war´s. 

Hat mit der Prüfung der Angler nix zu tun. Oder nur soviel, das heute die Besatzmaßnahmen meist dem Wunsch der geprüften Angler entsprechen. Möglichst schon fangfähig, möglichst Refos, massig Karpfen, Wels ist auch nicht schlecht.
Alles was Spass macht halt.

Über 30 Jahre Prüfungspflicht scheinen nicht zu fruchten.


----------



## Zusser (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wünschenswert wäre, wenn in den Vereinen gut ausgebildete Gewässerwarte das Sagen hätten. [..]





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hat mit der Prüfung der Angler nix zu tun.[..]



Ralf, ganau da bist du auf dem Holzweg.
Nur dem gebildeten, informierten, interessierten Angler kann der Gewässerwart vermitteln, dass keine ReFo und Waller und fangfähige Hechte im Vereinssee besetzt werden.

Unter den 'geprüften' ist der Anteil der an ökologischen Zusammenhängen interessierten Personen höher als unter den Anglern, die sich den Schein einfach kaufen.
Das behaupte ich einfach so, weil es in diesem Board so Sitte ist. Ich bin ja lernfähig. Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, was interessieren mich Quellenangaben, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.
Was nicht passt wir abgeschnitten, wer das richtige Liedchen pfeifft wird gehätschelt und sei er noch so blind



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Über 30 Jahre Prüfungspflicht scheinen nicht zu fruchten.


Scheint so. In den Gebieten, in denen (angeblich) die schärftsten Vorschriften herrschen, gibt es anscheinend auch die heftigsten Restriktionen, z.B. ein generelles Besatzverbot mit Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



goiss schrieb:


> Mir wurde das im Kurs vom Ausbilder genau so erklärt, je mehr Wasser ein Bundesland pro Einwohner hat, umso leichter bekommt man den Schein.


 
das ist aber schon eine seltsame Sichtweise


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ralf, ganau da bist du auf dem Holzweg.
> Nur dem gebildeten, informierten, interessierten Angler kann der Gewässerwart vermitteln, dass keine ReFo und Waller und fangfähige Hechte im Vereinssee besetzt werden.
> 
> Unter den 'geprüften' ist der Anteil der an ökologischen Zusammenhängen interessierten Personen höher als unter den Anglern, die sich den Schein einfach kaufen.
> ...




War schon ausgeloggt und hab dann die Mailbenachrichtigung gelesen. Da will ich nicht kommentarlos mit zu Bett gehen.|supergri


In den allermeisten Vereinen hat der Gewässerwart null Chance. Die Mitglieder wollen Fisch. Möglichst viel, möglichst groß, möglichst interessante Arten.
Das Verbot des Refo-Besatzes ist Schall und Rauch, die findet man in fast jedem Tümpel.
Wenn sich da ein Gewässerwart hinstellt und behauptet, man müsse in diesem Jahr auf den Besatz von Karpfen und Co. verzichten, weil man das Geld für Moderließchen, Elritzen oder sonstige Kleinfische braucht, wird der gelyncht. 

Nutze mal die Suchfunktion un schau hier im Board nach Themen zum Gewässerwart.

Es gibt ganz sicher auch Ausnahmen, aber die sind selten.

In den kleineren Vereinen sind die Gewässerwarte meist noch nicht mal ausgebildet, sondern lediglich für die kaufmännische und technische Abwicklung der Besatzmaßnahmen zuständig.
Fertig. 

Ich denke, da bist Du ein wenig blauäugig. 
Das behaupte ich aus über 30 Jahren Erfahrung mit und in Vereinen. Drum bin ich ja auch gegen die Prüfung, weil sie nullkommanix bringt.


----------



## lonesome (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Am Kanal stelle ich mir immer eine Frage: So viel Wasser, so wenig Angler. So ein Kanal müsste doch eigentlich -auch wenn man spät angelt und es beobachtet- voll mit Reproduktion sein.


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Brillendorsch
Sorry, falls es verkehrt rüberkam, aber die Frage war nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet! Aufgrund deiner bisherigen Postings, hätte ich dir auch nie solch eine Frage gestellt.
Aber: Wie beantwortet ein (imaginärer) zukünftiger Angler diese Frage, der ohne Prüfung/Kurs/Vorwissen und ohne Interesse an einem freiwilligen Lehrgang "einfach so" mal angeln geht? Man könnte viele solcher eigentlich dämlichen Fragen stellen, die mit normalen Allgemeinwissen schwerlich zu beantworten sind.

@antonio
Regulierung des Kartenverkaufs ist ein Mittel, hilft aber auch nicht in jedem Fall und ist auch nicht das effektivste Mittel. Darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus. Entweder es wird mit "Verstand" entnommen oder es müssen im allerschlimmsten Fall Schongebiete eingerichtet werden. Leider manchmal nötig! 

@Ralle
Beim gut geschulten Gewässerwart gebe ich dir Recht! Aber der ist auch NUR Angler und handelt/denkt vielleicht auch nur im Eigeninteresse? Mancher übernimmt auch erst nach xx Anglerjahren den Posten des Gewässerwarts und grinst ob seiner bisherigen Erfahrung über manche Aussage vom Gewässerwart - Kursus?
Es ist nicht unbedingt von Vorteil, wenn ausschliesslich der Gewässerwart "Einblick" in das Verhältnis der verschiedenen Fischarten untereinander hat. Man kann seinen Vorstellungen begründet offen widersprechen oder ihm begründet zur Seite stehen, wenn mit zu viel Druck noch mehr Besatz von Karpfen/Hecht/Zander seitens... "unbedarfter" Mitglieder kommt. Setzt zumindest vorraus, dass sich wenigstens ein Angler mit seinem Hobby etwas tiefer beschäftigt. Ist dies nicht der Fall ist das traurig genug, aber auch ein Zeichen, dass eine freiwillige Prüfung/Lehrgang von dieser Personengruppe auch nicht angenommen werden würde. Ein Pflichtkurs hegt da zumindest Hoffnung, dass sich irgendjemand vllt eventuell doch mal näher mit den Themen beschäftigt, die er irgendwann mal gehört hat. 
Letztlich liegt das letzte Wort natürlich trotzdem bei G'wart.

Kleine Anekdote dazu: Letztes Jahr fragte mich (nicht nur!) unsere Gewässerwart, warum ich in unserem Forellen(plan)fluss unbedingt Elritzen besetzen wollte? Als Futterfisch sollten Rotaugen besetzt werden... stimmt ja was nicht, ne? Dazu muss man aber noch zufügen, dass sich in dem Gewässer die Gründlinge bisher noch sehr stabil halten, die Elritzen aber bereits vor den Forellen verschwunden sind.
Deckt sich aber mit deinem letzten Posting...

By the way (und OT):
Wieso ist es eigentlich so schwer Elritzen/Schmerlen/Schlammpeitzger/Steinbeisser regional als Besatzfisch zu bekommen? Von Stichlingen und Bitterlingen mal ganz abgesehen... Das sind alles Fische, die in unseren Gewässer natürlich vorkommen und eigentlich einen Grossteil der Beute kleinerer Räuber darstellen!


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

zitat: "@antonio
Regulierung des Kartenverkaufs ist ein Mittel, hilft aber auch nicht in jedem Fall und ist auch nicht das effektivste Mittel. Darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus. Entweder es wird mit "Verstand" entnommen oder es müssen im allerschlimmsten Fall Schongebiete eingerichtet werden. Leider manchmal nötig!"

den verstand, ich nennne es mal einsicht, bringst du denen aber nicht in nem zwangskurs mit prüfung bei, sonst könnten wir heute schon auf fanglimits, schonzeiten, schongebiete etc. verzichten.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> Sorry, falls es verkehrt rüberkam, aber die Frage war nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet! Aufgrund deiner bisherigen Postings, hätte ich dir auch nie solch eine Frage gestellt.
> Aber: Wie beantwortet ein (imaginärer) zukünftiger Angler diese Frage, der ohne Prüfung/Kurs/Vorwissen und ohne Interesse an einem freiwilligen Lehrgang "einfach so" mal angeln geht? Man könnte viele solcher eigentlich dämlichen Fragen stellen, die mit normalen Allgemeinwissen schwerlich zu beantworten sind.
> 
> ...



Der Nutzen der Prüfung und das, was die Probanden daraus mitnehmen, wird komplett überbewertet. 

Ich ( Achtung, Behauptung) glaube, dass schon nach zwei, drei Monaten anhand des vorhandenen Wissens keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen einem geprüften und einem ungeprüften Angler mehr gibt. Da zählt nur noch das persönliche Engagement.

Ganz anders wäre das bei freiwilligen Kursen. Da geht nur hin, wer wissbegierig ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zoddl,
schon ok
dennoch denke ich dass so eine Frage eher in einen Kurs für Gewässerwarte was zu suchen hat. Der normale Angler bekommt seinen Berechtigungsschein und da steht dann drauf ob und wieviel Hechte er entnehmen darf. Was will er mit dem Wissen anfangen ? Mit dem Scheinausgeber diskutieren?
so nach dem Motto: Eh Du da, der Tümpel verträgt mehr Entnahme als in eurer Karte steht, ich will 2 Hechte. >>>>>>>>>loool, dann bekommt der geprüfte Angler nicht mal einen Erlaubnisschein grins


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

noch ein Beispiel:
Da hat jemand in seiner Prüfung gelernt, dass er in seinem Bundesland mit 3 Ruten fischen darf. Auf dem Berechtigungsschein steht aber mx. 2 Ruten !!
Wofür hat er das jetzt in seinem Vorbereitungskurs gelernt ?


----------



## lonesome (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn Menschen aus Scheinbefreiten Bundesländern zB in NRW angeln wollen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



lonesome schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn Menschen aus Scheinbefreiten Bundesländern zB in NRW angeln wollen?


 
Da gilt nach wie vor:
Ohne Schein kein Wein


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@lonesome,
wenn er in seinem Bundesland den Jahresfischereischein (blauer Schein) gelöst hat, bekommt er auch ne Gastkarte, auch ohne Prüfung


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Zoddl*
> 
> 
> ...




Kursinhalte ändern ja.... aber ganz abschaffen nein.
Wir wollen den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern... dann müssen sich Neuankömmlinge eben mit dem Thema befassen. Auch mit unbequemen, die nix mit Anglerpraxis zu tun haben. 

Grüzze


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Kursinhalte ändern ja.... aber ganz abschaffen nein.
> Wir wollen den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern... dann müssen sich Neuankömmlinge eben mit dem Thema befassen. Auch mit unbequemen, die nix mit Anglerpraxis zu tun haben.
> 
> Grüzze



Da sind wir ja bei meiner Alternative, nämlich einem umfangreichen Kurs der notwendiges Grundwissen dauerhaft und eindringlich vermittelt. Das bekommt man aber eben nicht in ein paar Wochenenden hin. Da reden wir über Monate und eminent hohe Kosten. Das aber würde dann wieder ein Auschlußverfahren über die soziale und sicher auch intellektuelle Komponente bedeuten. 

Da können wir uns drehen und wenden wie wir wollen. 

_Zitat:_
Und selbst wenn die Prüfung/Lehrgang nur bei jedem  100. oder 200. ein Interesse jenseits der reinen Angelpraxis - Themen  oder Denkanstoss weckt, dann hast du für das hier:

Und das ist genau mein Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung. Es gibt in D. laut einer Studie bis zu 5 Mio Menschen, die sich für das Angeln interessieren, aber wegen der Prüfung nicht zum Angler werden. 

Wenn nur 1% derer sich durch das Angeln mit dem Thema Natur und Umwelt infizieren, sich freiwillig weiterbilden und Anteil nehmen, dann sind das Menschen, die sich aktiv und in der richtigen Weise engagieren und einsetzen. 

Und die wiegen m.E. den Rest, von denen sicher viele das angeln auch nach kurzer Zeit wieder einstellen oder die nur zwei-dreimal im Jahr angeln gehen, mehr als auf.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

zitat: "So wird das ja z.B. an einigen Forellenflüssen gehandhabt. Beschränkung der Erlaubniskarten UND Beschränkung der Mitgliederzahl mit Aufnahmestop. Der Ärger über so eine Regelung wird dann von einigen gern unter "Vereinsmeierei" abgestempelt.
Gibt es "zu viele" Mitglieder (z.B. grosser Verein oder über Gewässer-/Vereinsverbund) mit Schadenspotential, klappt das nicht mehr. Man mindert zwar nicht den Angeldruck insgesamt, erhält sich aber strecken-/stellenweise den eigentlichen ursprünglichen Zustand."

wieso wird das nur an einigen forellenflüssen und dergleichen so gehandhabt.
der gewässerbewirtschafter/pächter/verein ist für die anzahl der auszugebenden karten verantwortlich.
in einigen bl hat hier sogar die fischereibehörde mitspracherecht bei der anzahl der karten.
und das hat dann auch nichts mit vereinsmeierei oder dergleichen zu tun.
ich kann eben nunmal für ein gewässer nicht mehr karten herausgeben als es verträgt.
und wenn ein verein nur nen tümpel von 100 x 100 m zur verfügung hat, kann er nicht 1000(mal übertrieben) mitglieder aufnehmen.
und genauso ist es auch mit einem gewässerverbund. hier kann der verbund eben auch nur so viele vereine aufnehmen, wie die gewässer verkraften.
und wenn dann eben ein verein mit 100 mitgliedern kommt und nur ne pfütze einbringt die nur 10 angler zuläßt, dann kann dieser verein nicht in den verbund aufgenommen werden.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Antonio,
stimmt vollkommen
und wofür jetzt ne Prüfung ??


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

frag ich mich auch.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja bei meiner Alternative, nämlich einem umfangreichen Kurs der notwendiges Grundwissen dauerhaft und eindringlich vermittelt. Das bekommt man aber eben nicht in ein paar Wochenenden hin. Da reden wir über Monate und eminent hohe Kosten. Das aber würde dann wieder ein Auschlußverfahren über die soziale und sicher auch intellektuelle Komponente bedeuten.
> 
> Da können wir uns drehen und wenden wie wir wollen.


Nicht ganz. Der Kurs an sich ist vom Themenumfang ja ganz gut, oder zumindest ausreichend, um Interesse an "Nebensächlichkeiten" zu wecken. Die abschliessende Prüfung verhindert, dass der Kurs nicht allein mittels Anwesenheitspflicht bestritten wird, sondern sich tatsächlich mit den Inhalten auseinandergesetzt wird. 
Mit den Änderungen vom Inhalt (eigtl. Aussage) meinte ich eher in der Richtung:
Weg vom "Was gibt es noch alles im, am und über dem Wasser" hinzu "Was hat das alles mit mir zu tun und welchen Einfluss hat mein oder anderes Verhalten auf dieses und jenes."
Letzteres sollte für angehende Angler interessant sein, ersteres ist einfach zu langatmig und setzt Interesse zum Verstehen vorraus.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und das ist genau mein Argument für den Wegfall der Prüfung. Es gibt in D. laut einer Studie bis zu 5 Mio Menschen, die sich für das Angeln interessieren, aber wegen der Prüfung nicht zum Angler werden.
> 
> Wenn sie arbeitsbedingt nicht an der Prüfung teilnehmen können, wäre das ja ein Argument. Meine Lehrgänge waren Sonntag vormittags...
> Wenn sie keine Prüfung ablegen wollen, weil Prüfungsangst o.ä., dann ist das schade! Wirklich interessierten Leuten lässt sich da aber helfen und denen wird auch geholfen (zeitlang einfach mit zum Angeln nehmen, Lehrgangsinhalte leicht erklären).
> ...



Die Realität sieht halt anders aus... genauso, wie bei meinem Wunschdenken/Wunschvorstellung. Vielleicht geh ich einfach zu oft angeln als andere oder interessiere mich zu sehr "fürs Hobby".#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich einfach zu oft angeln als andere oder interessiere mich zu sehr "fürs Hobby".#d




Also ich glaub schon, dass sich mehr als 1% für Natur und Umwelt interessieren und aktiv einsetzen. Schau mal, in vielen Vereinen wird ja auch wirklich was getan. Das fängt beim Aufhängen von Nistkästen an und geht bis zur aktiven Arbeit in Lachs- oder Meerforellenprogrammen.

Da sollten wir unser Licht nicht zu sehr unter den Scheffel stellen. 

Dabei, wie auch bei den Besatzproblemen sehe ich den Verband in der eigentlichen Naturschutzpflicht. Der kann, sollte solche Aktivitäten stützen bzw. straffe Regeln einführen, die auch durchgesetzt werden. 
Da hätte ein Verband wesentlich mehr und sinnvollere Ansatzpunkte, als bei der Arbeit mit der Prüfung. 

Und da fällt mir gleich noch ein Argument gegen die Prüfung ein.

Kurse und Prüfung binden ja auch manpower bei den Durchführenden. Und das nicht zu knapp. Anstelle dieser Kurse und Prüfungen könnten die Herrschaften auch z,B, zu Vereinssitzungen gehen und dort Vorträge halten ( so sie dazu fachlich in der Lage sind, was sie ja sein sollten). 

Last not least hab ich ja einige Kontakte zum Naturschutz und Naturinteressierten Menschen. Da wird auch übers angeln geredet. Viele haben durchaus Lust auch mal selbst zu angeln, aber eben nicht so doll, dass sie dafür Kurs und Prüfung besuchen wollen. Die sind ja sehr aktiv in anderen Bereichen
des Naturschutzes. Und grade die wären doch eine wirklich sinnvolle Verstärkung für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Zoddl,
die %-Zahl, egal wie sie tatsächlich ist kann so oder so keiner erhöhen ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.
und der von Dir vorgeschlagene Weg noch intensiver auszubilden kann ja wohl auch nicht richtig sein, oder willst Du jeden Angler zum Ökodoktor machen?
Das was Du Dir vorstellst gehört in die Ausbildung für Gewässerwarte.
Und wenn Gewässerwarte sich nicht durchsetzen können, wäre es vieleicht besser eine Art "amtliche Gewässerwarte" einzuführen, um zu verhindern dass aus jedem Baggersee ein Forellenpuff oder auch Hecht / Karpfenpuff gemacht wird.
Mal ehrlich, das komplette Ökosystem eines Gewässers zu verstehen ist so komplex, dass auch gut geschulte Gewässerwarte damit überfordert sind.


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was das mit den Gewässerwarten überhaupt soll.

Wenn ich angeln gehe, mache ich das vor allem an naturbelassenen Gewässern und hinterlasse diese wenigstens genau so unberührt wie ich sie vorgefunden habe und wenn dort was rumliegt, was dort nicht hingehört, nehm ich es mit. Klar werd ich nicht meine Fußspuren wieder glatt harken, das wird aber auch kein Gewässerwart tun.

Besatz brauch ich nicht.. wenn ich nen Fisch entnehme wird halt Platz für den nächsten und die meisten Gewässer welche ich beangel haben eh nen Zugang zu irgend einem Fluß. Ich hab immer das Gefühl, die abgeschlossenen Vereinsgewässer sind nur nen besserer Forellenpuff, und da braucht es dann natürlich auch nen Aufpasser und Besatzmaßnahmen. 

Wenn man nen funktionierendes Ökosystem haben will, sollte man meiner Meinung nach, das Gewässer sich selbst überlassen und nicht von außen eingreifen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@TioZ,
braucht Du ne Prüfung um Deinen Angelplatz sauber wieder zu verlassen ?


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was das mit den Gewässerwarten überhaupt soll.
> 
> Wenn ich angeln gehe, mache ich das vor allem an naturbelassenen Gewässern und hinterlasse diese wenigstens genau so unberührt wie ich sie vorgefunden habe und wenn dort was rumliegt, was dort nicht hingehört, nehm ich es mit. Klar werd ich nicht meine Fußspuren wieder glatt harken, das wird aber auch kein Gewässerwart tun.
> 
> ...




dazu ist es leider zu spät,da die eingriffe schon über jahre und jahrzehnte erfolgt sind, egal in welcher form
und echte naturbelassene gewässer die findet man nicht so schnell.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Antonio,
doch, da wo er lebt gibt es noch viele (Mc Pomm)


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @TioZ,
> braucht Du ne Prüfung um Deinen Angelplatz sauber wieder zu verlassen ?



Ich persönlich nicht, Kollegen von mir benötigen aber schon hin und wieder nen Anstoß meinerseits damit die Bude hier nicht aussieht wie nen Saustall.. was jetzt aber auch wieder in gewissem Maße für nen Gewässerwart spricht. 

Aber eine gute Ausbildung mit allem drum und dran sollte doch schon einiges an nachträglicher Erziehungsarbeit sparen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> dazu ist es leider zu spät,da die eingriffe schon über jahre und jahrzehnte erfolgt sind, egal in welcher form
> und echte naturbelassene gewässer die findet man nicht so schnell.
> 
> antonio



Meinst Du nicht auch diese erholen sich mit der Zeit, wenn sie sich wieder selbst überlassen werden. Gut, es wird wohl nicht möglich sein "eingeschleppte" Fischarten wieder loszuwerden aber auch dort wird sich irgendwann soetwas wie ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen.

MfG

Tioz


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@TioZ,
na ja, Kollegen von hier benötigen auch "Anstöße" trotz Prüfung.
Ich glaube nicht dass man erwachsene Leute und schon gar nicht pubertäre mit einer Angelprüfung erziehen kann.
Da muss man viel früher ansetzen. (Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr)


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht auch diese erholen sich mit der Zeit, wenn sie sich wieder selbst überlassen werden. Gut, es wird wohl nicht möglich sein "eingeschleppte" Fischarten wieder loszuwerden aber auch dort wird sich irgendwann soetwas wie ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Tioz


 
theoretisch mag sein, dazu müsste aber die komplette Gewässerstruktur in ihren Urzustand zurückversetzt werden.
Am Beispiel Rhein würde das bedeuten, die komplette Thullersche Rheinbegradigung rückgängig machen.
An einem naturbelassenen unverbauten Gewässer, wie Du sie in Mc Pomm noch häufig findest , da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht, zumal ihr im Verhältniss zur Wasserfläche doch sehr wenig Einwohner habt. Der Entnahmedruck ist da um ein vielfaches geringer, als in den bevölkerungsreichen Bundesländern mit relativ wenig Wasserfläche


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ist aber auch nicht gerade ein Argument für die Abschaffung der Prüfung.. nach dem Motto "bringt ja eh nix, sollen Sie doch alle machen was sie wollen"  
Dadurch wird es mit Sicherheit nicht besser. Gute, nachhaltige Kurse.. funktioniert z.B. im Amateurfußball mit der Schiedsrichterausbildung recht gut. Die werden vom Verein gestützt und dem "Auszubildenden" entstehen doch sehr überschaubare Kosten. Wobei es mir hier nur um die Ausbildung geht und nicht um den Schiedsrichter als solches. Trainerkurse sind ähnlich anzusiedeln.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht gerade ein Argument für die Abschaffung der Prüfung.. nach dem Motto "bringt ja eh nix, sollen Sie doch alle machen was sie wollen"
> Dadurch wird es mit Sicherheit nicht besser. Gute, nachhaltige Kurse.. funktioniert z.B. im Amateurfußball mit der Schiedsrichterausbildung recht gut. Die werden vom Verein gestützt und dem "Auszubildenden" entstehen doch sehr überschaubare Kosten. Wobei es mir hier nur um die Ausbildung geht und nicht um den Schiedsrichter als solches. Trainerkurse sind ähnlich anzusiedeln.
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
sind die da auch gesetzlich verordnet ? sprch jeder Fußballer muss die Schiedrichterausbildung durchlaufen ?|bigeyes
keiner hier hat was gegen diese Kurse und Prüfungen an sich, nur sie sollten freiwillig sein


----------



## Fisch98 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

_*habse gestern gmacht*_


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Fisch98 schrieb:


> _*habse gestern gmacht*_


 
Glückwunsch
erzähl mal, was haste gelernt ? Und wieviel Kohle haste ausgeben müssen ?


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich hab eigentlich auch gar keinen Grund mich zu beschweren und wenn ich hier "rumjammere" tu ich das schon auf sehr hohem Niveau. 

Aber ich hab schlicht und ergreifend die Erfahrung gemacht, das die meisten Leute mit klaren Regeln und drohenden Sanktionen besser zurecht kommen, als wenn es jedem selbst überlassen ist, sich nach eigenem "Gutdünken" auszutoben.

Und es ist mit Sicherheit auch schwerer, Erwachsenen was beizubiegen weil sie zum Teil auch gar nicht bereit sind, sich noch was "sagen" zu lassen, aber dann müssen genau diese auch mal durch die "Prüfung" rasseln. Das diese Prüfung, so wie sie aktuell gestaltet ist, nicht das Non plus ultra darstellt, seh ich auch so. 

Aber immer noch besser als nix

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sind die da auch gesetzlich verordnet ? sprch jeder Fußballer muss die Schiedrichterausbildung durchlaufen ?|bigeyes
> keiner hier hat was gegen diese Kurse und Prüfungen an sich, nur sie sollten freiwillig sein



Nein, nicht jeder Fußballer muss ne Prüfung machen, hat dafür aber ständig nen geprüften Aufpasser an der Seite. Wenn das am Wasser auch so wäre, könnte meinetwegen die Prüfung auch wegfallen.

Es ging mir bei dem Bespiel auch gar nicht um den Schiri oder um den Fußball sondern einfach um die Art der Ausbildung welche vom Verband finanziell gestützt wird.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

klare Regeln und drohende Sanktionen sind genau das Richtige.
Die stehen auf jeder Erlaubniskarte.
Hol ich mir in Mc Pomm einen Urlauberschein, muss ich mich auch an die Regeln halten ob geprüft oder nicht.
dazu gehören aber auch entsprechende Kontrollen und die Mitarbeit von den Behörden. Es gibt hier Gegenden, da bekommt ein Kontrolleur was aufs Maul und wenn er es zur Anzeige bringt, passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

tja, dort unterstützt der erband finanziell die Ausbildung, bei den Anglern macht der Verband Kohle mit der Zwangsausbildung


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Aber ich hab schlicht und ergreifend die Erfahrung gemacht, das die meisten Leute mit klaren Regeln und drohenden Sanktionen besser zurecht kommen, als wenn es jedem selbst überlassen ist, sich nach eigenem "Gutdünken" auszutoben.



da denke ich wird ein schuh draus.
die regeln werden beim erwerb des fischereischeins in einem flyer mitgegeben, der auch die wichtige information beinhaltet, dass unwissenheit nicht vor strafe schützt.
da können vereine für interessierte noch reichlich kurse anbieten.

und natürlich muss die kontrolldichte angehoben werden und die sanktionen müssen auch das wort verdienen.




> Und es ist mit Sicherheit auch schwerer, Erwachsenen was beizubiegen weil sie zum Teil auch gar nicht bereit sind, sich noch was "sagen" zu lassen, aber dann müssen genau diese auch mal durch die "Prüfung" rasseln.



also, dass mit der lernunwilligkeit kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen.
gibt es doch so viele erwachsene, die z.b. ihren urlaub mit auto im ausland verbringen, wo die strafen für erheblich härter sind als bei uns. klar, es rasseln immer wieder welche rein - die überwiegende mehrheit informiert sich aber über die vorschriften. sicher nicht so sehr aus 'interesse', sondern weil diese sanktionen spürbar sind. weiß jeder norwegenfahrer 

(jetzt bitte nicht mit führerscheinprüfung kommen)


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Zoddl,
> die %-Zahl, egal wie sie tatsächlich ist kann so oder so keiner erhöhen ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.
> Richtig! Ich befürchte halt eher, dass sie sinkt!
> und der von Dir vorgeschlagene Weg noch intensiver auszubilden kann ja wohl auch nicht richtig sein, oder willst Du jeden Angler zum Ökodoktor machen?
> ...



Bin jetzt erst mal auf Achse! |wavey:

Grüzze


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Vielleicht ist Erziehung auch das bessere Wort.. auch wenn MV eher nen Flächenland ist und ich mir wenig sorgen um den Fischbestand in den Binnengewässern mache, siehts hier am Wasser doch manchmal aus wie auf dem Hof meiner Eltern nach meinem 18. Geburtstag. 

Flaschen, Dosen, Becher, Schnur, kaputte Angelstühle.. ich könnt wahnsinnig werden!

Und gerade weil MV so viel Fläche auf so wenige Einwohner bietet, wird es mit Kontrollen wohl nicht zu bewerkstelligen sein, auch nur einen Bruchteil der Gewässerstrecke effizient  abzudecken. Ich wurde in über 20 Jahren erst ein einziges Mal an Binnengewässern kontrolliert.. und das mit 8 Jahren.

Da bleibt, zumindest für MV, gar nichts anderes als auf Prävention zu setzen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ok Zoddl, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden
Hegepläne, sofern sie von einem Fachmann in der Uf überprüft werden sind auch ein guter Weg.
Wobei ein amtlicher Gewässerwart, eingesetzt in einem bestimmten Gebiet wäre auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Jose,
warum sind wir so häufig einer Meinung ?
Das wird langsam unheimlich ggggg


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Jose,
> warum sind wir so häufig einer Meinung ?
> Das wird langsam unheimlich ggggg




nur nicht bange werden

jetzt brauchen wir noch acht aufrechte und sodom wär gerettet :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Erziehung auch das bessere Wort.. auch wenn MV eher nen Flächenland ist und ich mir wenig sorgen um den Fischbestand in den Binnengewässern mache, siehts hier am Wasser doch manchmal aus wie auf dem Hof meiner Eltern nach meinem 18. Geburtstag.
> 
> Flaschen, Dosen, Becher, Schnur, kaputte Angelstühle.. ich könnt wahnsinnig werden!
> 
> ...


 
OK, bei dem großen Land mit viel Wasser und wenig Bewohner ist Kontrolle schwierig.
wichtiger als die Kontrolle selbs ist aber die Ahndung der Vergehen.
da passiert nämlich nix. Jose brachte das Bsp. Norwegen
ein riesiges Land mit sehr wenigen Bewohnern und trotzdem halten sich die meißten an die Regeln, einfach weil jeder weiß, dass wenn man erwischt wird hagelt es saftige Strafen. 
hier bekommt ein Aufseher was aufs Maul und es passiert nichts.
Da hilft auch keine Prüfung


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> nur nicht bange werden
> 
> jetzt brauchen wir noch acht aufrechte und sodom wär gerettet :vik:


 
und was ist mit Gomorra ??|bigeyes


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Antonio,
> doch, da wo er lebt gibt es noch viele (Mc Pomm)



so viele auch nicht mehr.
und wenn man die gewässer heutzutage zurückversetzen will, ist das nahezu ein ding der unmöglichkeit.
dies würde bedeuten alle eingriffe zurückzunehmen, keine neuen zu tätigen,also auch das angeln verbieten.
die fremdarten hast du ja schon angesprochen, da geht nix mehr rückwärts.
selbst wenn das alles geschehen würde(theoretisch) würde es jahrzehnte dauern.
praktisch ist es am einfachsten umsetzbar keine neuen fehler zu machen und da wo es möglich ist verbauungen zurückzubauen.
dies sind aber alles keine fragen der prüfung oder nichtprüfung.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@antonio,
da hast Du Recht, es hat mit der Prüfung oder Nichtprüfung nur in sofern zu tun, dass die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form zu 2/3 eher auf Gewässerwarte abgestimmt ist, was ebenfalls gegen diese Prüfung spricht


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> OK, bei dem großen Land mit viel Wasser und wenig Bewohner ist Kontrolle schwierig.
> wichtiger als die Kontrolle selbs ist aber die Ahndung der Vergehen.
> da passiert nämlich nix. Jose brachte das Bsp. Norwegen
> ein riesiges Land mit sehr wenigen Bewohnern und trotzdem halten sich die meißten an die Regeln, einfach weil jeder weiß, dass wenn man erwischt wird hagelt es saftige Strafen.
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es bei den Norwegern auch daran, dass sie nen ganz anderes Verhältnis zur Angelei und der Natur im allgemeinen haben. Allein schon wenn ich die Fischereipolitik dort verfolge, kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die dort schon ein ganzes Stück weiter sind.. oder noch weiter zurück weil sie sich noch an Wurzel erinnern?! 
Ich unterstelle einfach mal das die meisten Norweger wirklich noch zum Fischen fahren um sich ne Mahlzeit zu holen. Nicht aus finanziellen Gründen, vielleicht eher zu vergleichen mit den Äpfeln aus den eigenen Garten.

Aber die Nummer mit den strengen Strafen find ich trotzdem prima. 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @antonio,
> da hast Du Recht, es hat mit der Prüfung oder Nichtprüfung nur in sofern zu tun, dass die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form zu 2/3 eher auf Gewässerwarte abgestimmt ist, was ebenfalls gegen diese Prüfung spricht



Inwiefern ist diese "Prüfung" in der jetzigen Form zu 2/3 auf Gewässerwarte abgestimmt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

na in NOW benehmen sich auch die meißten Urlauber, nicht nur beim Angeln. Eben weil sie sich Wie Jose schon schrieb vorher informieren.
einfachj weils richtig teuer wird wenn man erwischt wird. Dabei spielt die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden noch nicht mal ne große Rolle.
Aber wenn selbst gebrochene Nasen ungeahndet bleiben und als Bagatelle behandelt werden, muss man sich nicht wundern. Auf der anderen Seite wird ein geprüfter Angler von der Peta vor den Kadi gezerrt, weil er seinen gefangen Riesenwels wieder schwimmen ließ.
Wo leben wir eigentlich?


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @antonio,
> da hast Du Recht, es hat mit der Prüfung oder Nichtprüfung nur in sofern zu tun, dass die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form zu 2/3 eher auf Gewässerwarte abgestimmt ist, was ebenfalls gegen diese Prüfung spricht



diese prüfung nützt dem gewässerwart genauso wenig wie dem angler.
der haken bei den gewässerwarten ist, daß es viele sind, die den posten machen weil es kein anderer machen will.
und weil viele sich dem willen der mitglieder beugen(müssen).

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Sten, wieviel Strahlen hat die Rückenflosse eines Brassen ?
wieviel Schuppen hat ein Giebel auf der Seitenlinie ?
usw. usw.
oder: Sie fangen einen Fisch mit folgenden Merkmalen:
Vor der RFL isolierte harte Strahlen, oft umgelegt, BFL in starke harte Stachel umgebildet. Zu welcher Gattung gehört der Fisch ?








Antwort: Gasterosteidae
das mag wohl von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein


----------



## TioZ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Woran es nun letztendlich liegt, dass in Norwegen *vermutlich* weniger Unfug am Wasser getrieben wird, wie in Deutschland, wird man hier nicht klären können. Aber vielleicht benehmen sich die "Angelurlauber" auch nicht wegen der hohen Strafen dort angemessener, sonder weil Sie ihr Hobby einfach ein wenig "ernster" nehmen.. nicht einfach mal nen Stock gekauft, ran ans Wasser und ab geht die Luzi. Wer seinen Urlaub nur der Angelei widmet, wird wohl in den seltensten Fällen aus einer Laune heraus handeln und ich denke auch, dass von diesen Leuten die wenigsten an ihrem heimischen Gewässer die Kuh fliegen lassen. 


Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle dann aber aus der Diskussion aus. Ich denke ich hab meinen Standpunkt deutlich gemacht und auch ausreichend untermauert. Die Diskutiererei um ihrer selbst bring glaub ich nicht viel und die meisten, mich eingeschlossen, sind von ihrer Position doch sehr überzeugt und werden hier, an dieser Stelle, sicher nicht "umzukrempeln" sein.

Ich werde weiter mitlesen und bin gespannt ob hier irgendwann mal nen Konsens gefunden wird.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was das mit den Gewässerwarten überhaupt soll.
> 
> Wenn ich angeln gehe, mache ich das vor allem an naturbelassenen Gewässern und hinterlasse diese wenigstens genau so unberührt wie ich sie vorgefunden habe und wenn dort was rumliegt, was dort nicht hingehört, nehm ich es mit. Klar werd ich nicht meine Fußspuren wieder glatt harken, das wird aber auch kein Gewässerwart tun.
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du sehr genau beschrieben, was ein durchschnittlicher Angler an Grundwissen haben sollte. 
Mit der Einstellung ( die ich prima finde) macht man nix kaputt und richtet keinen Schaden an. 

Was darüber hinausgeht ist, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, Sache des Hegepflichtigen.

Und dann sind wir auch in diesem Punkt wieder bei der Frage: Wozu eine Prüfung?


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



TioZ schrieb:


> Woran es nun letztendlich liegt, dass in Norwegen *vermutlich* weniger Unfug am Wasser getrieben wird, wie in Deutschland, wird man hier nicht klären können. Aber vielleicht benehmen sich die "Angelurlauber" auch nicht wegen der hohen Strafen dort angemessener, sonder weil Sie ihr Hobby einfach ein wenig "ernster" nehmen.. nicht einfach mal nen Stock gekauft, ran ans Wasser und ab geht die Luzi. Wer seinen Urlaub nur der Angelei widmet, wird wohl in den seltensten Fällen aus einer Laune heraus handeln und ich denke auch, dass von diesen Leuten die wenigsten an ihrem heimischen Gewässer die Kuh fliegen lassen.
> 
> 
> Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle dann aber aus der Diskussion aus. Ich denke ich hab meinen Standpunkt deutlich gemacht und auch ausreichend untermauert. Die Diskutiererei um ihrer selbst bring glaub ich nicht viel und die meisten, mich eingeschlossen, sind von ihrer Position doch sehr überzeugt und werden hier, an dieser Stelle, sicher nicht "umzukrempeln" sein.
> ...



das glaube ich wiederum nicht.
ein großer teil der angelurlauber dort angelt in d gar nicht, aus den verschiedensten gründen.
klar, das angeln ist ein nicht unerheblicher grund bei vielen, aber es gibt nen großen teil die nicht nur zum angeln dorthinfahren.
und eine gewisse abschreckung haben die strafen dort schon.
ist doch im straßenverkehr genauso, dort oben fahren die meisten gesittet und nicht wie hier in d. warum wohl?

antonio


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann sind wir auch in diesem Punkt wieder bei der Frage: Wozu eine Prüfung?



damit mensch sich verbeugt vor der obrigkeit, die macht über ihn hat

(ergänzt wg. brillendorsch, vor dem sich trotz prüfung noch niemand verbeugt hat)







(quelle wikipedia. dieses bild ist gemeinfrei)


----------



## volkerm (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Moin,

wenig Regeln, und drakonische Strafen helfen.
Hat ein Kumpel von mir in Schweden durch.
Unfall mit dem PKW unter Alkohol.
Der hat dann angesichts der (möglichen) finanziellen Bestrafung 6 Wochen gesessen.
War kein Horror, nun fährt er auch hier nicht mehr unter Alk.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@ Jose,
ich hab die Prüfung seit 1972, aber vor mir hat sich noch niemand deswegen verbeugt
lach


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Jose,
> ich hab die Prüfung seit 1972, aber vor mir hat sich noch niemand deswegen verbeugt
> lach



dann tu ich es eben mal, damit es wenigstens einer tut.:q

antonio


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenig Regeln, und drakonische Strafen helfen.
> Hat ein Kumpel von mir in Schweden durch.
> ...



genau das meinte ich.

(iche: in spanien, 15m hinter ortschild - abruptes schnellstraßenende - 15km zu schnell= 130,-€
ab da verschärfte aufmerksamkeit)


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich muss den Jose wohl mal übersetzen::q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesslerhut


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Danke Ralle, habs nicht gewusst
jetzt schmeiß ich aber nicht meinen Schein in die Rund , damit sich jemand davor verbeugt loool


----------



## flasha (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich persönlich finde die Fischereiprüfung für total unsinnig. Für mich ist das ganze nur eine Methode um an Geld zu kommen. 



> Ich würde auf jeden Fall meinen Fischereischein abgeben und die Prüfung neu machen.



Und nocheinmal bezahlen?! Nein danke! Wie man einen Fisch ordentlich zu versorgen hat, weiss man normalerweise!


----------



## Hunter86 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

neu machen #d habe den ja erst seit nov 2010


----------



## master26 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

aloa,

für mich ist die Fischerrei-Prüfung auch nur Geldabzocke und unnötige Bürokratie !!! 

In anderen Ländern geht man im Angel Laden und kauft sich einfach die Jahres Karte für ein Appel und ein Ei und alles läuft super.
Allerdings sollte man sich an die Gesetzte halten da die Geldstrafen teilweise ab 200€ anfangen wie in Holland wo ich hauptsächlich angel.

Aber in Deutschland sollte man wahrscheinlich die Prüfung Jährlich ablegen, Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis vorlegen und nicht zu vergessen eine Schufa Auskunft.Damit man die 100€ Aufnahmegebühr und die 200€ Jahresbebühr auch entrichten kann.

Und dann ab an den Zertifizierten Teich nach ISO bla bla bla.#q


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@master,
jetzt bring die blos nicht auf dumme Gedanken, sonst machen die das noch, mit der jährlichen Prüfung


----------



## flasha (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @master,
> jetzt bring die blos nicht auf dumme Gedanken, sonst machen die das noch, mit der jährlichen Prüfung



Wer weiss schon ob das nicht schon in der Mache ist...#q

Man muss sich mal überlegen...ich habe für den Vorbereitungskurs 20€ bezahlt. Waren glaub ich 4 Termine jeweils 2 Std.! Okay ich war nur einmal da, mich interessierte nur die Mappe mit den Unterlagen (Fragen usw.) 

Die Prüfung dagegen: 60€! Dafür bekam ich ein Zeugnis ausgestellt auf einem DIN A4 Blatt. Geil! Das hätte ich auch selber ausdrucken können.

Und: Den Schein hat man noch immer nicht sondern man muss nocheinmal löhnen für 1 Jahr oder 5 Jahre.#6#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Folgt man den Argumenten der Prüfungsbefürworter, müsste die Prüfung sowieso neu gemacht werden wenn:

- man in einem anderen Bundesland angeln will. Schließlich gibt es dort andere Gesetze und z.T. auch andere Fischarten

- es Änderungen in gesetzlichen Vorschriften gibt und

- sich Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße ändern

schließlich spricht man dem Menschen die Fähigkeit zur Selbstinformation ab und verweigert, dass Unkenntnis nicht vor Strafe schützt.


----------



## carplord (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus Jungs,

letztes Wochende kam beim durchstöbern einiger Ordner mein originaler Fragebogen der Fischerprüfung zum Vorschein. 
Aus reinem Spass an der Freude habe ich meiner Freundin, die außer über mich absolut nichts mit dem Fischereiwesen zu tun hat, in voller Länge und ausführlichst alle 60 Fragen gestellt. 
Sie hätte die Prüfung bestanden, ich habe ihr bei keiner einzigen Frage geholfen. 

Nun kann ich mich freuen und rühmen über die geistige Fähigkeit meiner Freundin oder aber, mich in meiner Ansicht über die Fischerprüfung bestätigt fühlen. 

Das Niveau der Fischerprüfung ist lächerlich und legt in keinem Maße einen gewissen Grad über Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur, Reifegrad des Prüflings und vor allem, fundiertes Wissen über Ausbildungsinhalte dar. 

Nach meiner Ansicht brauchen wir dringend eine angemessene und angesehene Prüfung, die eine gesunde Selektion schafft. So wie die Prüfung derzeit besteht ist sie nicht mehr, als ein formhafter Nachweis für totgeschlagene Zeit und entrichtete Gebühren.

Wenn meine Freundin, die keinen Hecht von einer Forelle unterscheiden kann, nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat was ein oberständiges Maul bedeutet, oder wo die Fettflosse eines Bachsaiblings sitzt, die Fischerprüfung nur durch logisches Ausschlussverfahren der Antworten besteht, dann ist das Wort "Prüfung", für diese Finanzierungseinrichtung der Vereine, ein Euphemismus!

Viele Grüße,

flo


----------



## Parasol (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



carplord schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> ..........................................................
> Nach meiner Ansicht brauchen wir dringend eine angemessene und angesehene Prüfung, die eine gesunde Selektion schafft. So wie die Prüfung derzeit besteht ist sie nicht mehr, als ein formhafter Nacheis für totgeschlagene Zeit und entrichtete Gebühren.......................................................



dem kann ich mich in vollem Umfang anschließen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

und welchen Sinn macht jetzt ne Prüfung, außer dass sie Kohle in die Vereins- oder Verbandskasse spült ?


----------



## SenorKnife (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Dass eine Fischereischeinprüfung eine, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, recht simple Angelegenheit ist, scheint in meinen Augen nicht in Frage zu stehen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie unsinnig ist.
Schauen wir uns doch mal die theoretische Führerscheinprüfung an: Ich begreife bis heute nicht, und ich möchte hier niemandem zu nahe treten, wie man zum Teufel durch diese Prüfung fallen kann. Auch hier gilt bei den meisten Fragen das Ausschließungsprinzip. Selbst mein Neffe weiß, dass man, wenn ein Ball auf die Straße rollt, kein Gas geben sollte.
Und trotzdem beschwert sich keiner über diese Prüfung.

Vielleicht bin ich der Einzige, aber ich finde, dass das Hobby Angeln eine Leidenschaft in enger Verbindung mit der Natur ist. Daher finde ich, dass es Hürden geben sollte, diejenigen rauszupicken, denen die Natur egal ist.
Daher würde ich eine neue, sehr anspruchsvolle Prüfung machen, in der Hoffnung, nicht an Angelplätzen anzukommen, an denen irgend so ein Kloppi seinen Müll ausgeleert hat oder wo nicht jeder Fisch in jeder Größe mitgenommen wird, um sich ne Fischsuppe zu kochen...:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Daher finde ich dass es Hürden geben sollte, diejenigen rauszupicken, denen die Natur egal ist.


So einer geht eh nicht angeln...



> in der Hoffnung, nicht an Angelplätzen anzukommen, an denen irgend so ein Kloppi seinen Müll ausgeleert hat oder wo nicht jeder Fisch in jeder Größe mitgenommen wird, um sich ne Fischsuppe zu kochen


Genau das sind die "geprüften"....


----------



## SenorKnife (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So einer geht eh nicht angeln...
> 
> 
> Genau das sind die "geprüften"....


 
Woher die Gewissheit???


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> Woher die Gewissheit???



das ist keine Gewissheit SenorKnife sondern das wunschdenken....
aber viel zu viele Fischer treiben sich nur noch im Internet rum und schätzen die Situation draussen am Wasser komplett falsch ein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Umweltbewustsein und Benehmen lernt man als Kind im Elternhaus, Kindergarten u. Schule, nicht bei einer Anglerprüfung.
In einem föderalistischen System wie Deutschland macht die Prüfung absolut keinen Sinn, es sei denn, man braucht für jedes Bundesland eine Extraprüfung. 
und natürlich sind die Mehrzahl der schwarzen Schafe geüprüfte Angler, sonst hätten sie ja wohl keinen Fischereischein bekommen.


----------



## SenorKnife (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Thomas: Von einem Administrator hätte ich etwas mehr Objektivität erwrtet. Da finde ich Aussagen die etwas Vereinheitlichen und über einen Kamm schären unpassend.

Es ist eben nicht so, dass nur die Leute angeln gehen die Spaß an der Natur haben.
Fakt ist doch, dass Angeln eben weitgehend unverantwortlich betrieben wird. Warten wir es ab, bis die Heringsschwärme da sind. Da wird nicht nur tonnenweise Fisch mitgenommen, nein um Platz zu machen wird auch gleich der ganze Müll vor Ort gelassen. Und wenn dann noch was geht und man mit seinem "Hochsee-Paternoster" nicht schon genug gefangen hat, werden auch noch leichende Tiere aus dem Uferbereich gekeschert...
Und das sind zugegeben nicht nur Leute, die keinen Schein haben.


----------



## SenorKnife (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

@Brillendorsch

Woher willst Du denn wissen, dass die Mehrzahl der schwarzen Schafe einen Angelschein hat. Nur weil sie am Wasser sitzen und angeln???


----------



## SenorKnife (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn es keine Führerschein geben würde, wären die Straßen voll von Idioten, die nur Bock haben mal Gas zu geben (Zugegeben: gibt auch so genug Idioten im Straßenverkehr)

Der Fischereischein soll niemanden erziehen sondern eine Hürde darstellen. Und die ist viel zu klein.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Servus.
Bin aus Österreich da ist noch nicht ganz so schlimm wie in Deutschland.
Frage jetzt mal Frech. Sind die Deutschen wirklich schon so Vertrottelt das für jeden Scheiß um ne Prüfung schreien. Traut doch den Menschen ein wenig Selbstverantwortung zu. Ne Prüfung bringt überhaupt nichts null niente nada gar nix. Nur Kontrolle und harte Strafen helfen gegen Deppen. Wo keiner Kontrolliert fahren viele auch 100 obwohl nur 30 erlaubt sind, warum wohl, weil eh keiner kontrolliert.
MfG


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hi Lenzi,

Die Kontroverse warum das im Ausland bestens klappt hatten wir schon mehrfach.........

Du als Ösi = Ausländer stellst ein besonderes "Problem" da. ( wie Mill. anderer Angler im Ausland auch).
Laut dem Glauben - nö bzw. sogar Wissen einiger User hier liegt der deutsche Fischereischein in Einwohneranzahl und Länge der Küstenkilometer begündet. Letztere ist natürlich gerade für Östereich von emenser Bedeutung!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> 
> Woher willst Du denn wissen, dass die Mehrzahl der schwarzen Schafe einen Angelschein hat. Nur weil sie am Wasser sitzen und angeln???


 
meinst Du etwa, das sind alles Schwarzangler ?|bigeyes


----------



## Zapper75 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Wie schon von mehreren geschrieben eine teurere?, längere?, intensivere? Angelprüfung wird nichts an den von euch beschriebenen Problematiken ändern! Nichts!

Brillendorsch hat das ganz gut beschrieben: "Umweltbewusstsein und Benehmen lernt man als Kind im Elternhaus, Kindergarten u. Schule, nicht bei einer Anglerprüfung."

Alleine Kontrollen und harte Strafen an unseren Gewässern, sowohl durch die Vereine, als auch durch WaPo und Behörden wird etwas an dieser Situation ändern. Die Realität, kann ich aus Erfahrung im Bereich Bremen sagen, sieht allerdings anders aus. Es kümmert keinen! An den Vereinsseen ist die Lage noch recht entspannt, aber an den freien Plätzen, Hafen, U-Weser gibt es Stellen, da würde ich im Traum nicht angeln wollen. Dreck wohin man schaut.

Ich kann die Kontrolleure aber auch verstehen. Wer würde denn freiwillig eine Horde von Silberrücken ohne Amtshilfe kontrollieren? Keiner! Also ist jedes Mal die Polizei mit von der Partie, wenn die denn gerade Zeit haben. Traurig aber wahr.

Es ist wie es ist. Nur wir selber können etwas ändern, indem wir, wenn wir ans Wasser kommen den Platz so wie wir ihn vorgefunden haben wieder verlassen bzw. so wie wir ihn vorfinden möchten! Da kommt dann schon der eine oder andere blaue Sack zusammen!

Petri
Zapper


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

der Vergleich mit Einwohnerzahl zu Küstenlänge oder Gewässerfläche ist auch mumpitz, 
sind wir etwa unmündiger, weil wir eine größere Bevölkerungsdichte haben ?


----------



## Katteker (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Zapper75 schrieb:


> Alleine Kontrollen und harte Strafen an unseren Gewässern, sowohl durch die Vereine, als auch durch WaPo und Behörden wird etwas an dieser Situation ändern.



Eben. Und das noch ergänzt um eine veränderte Prüfung mit Kurs, wie ich sie in diesem Thread schon mehrmals beschrieben habe. Das wäre dann das Optimum!


----------



## Garfield050577 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe diesen Beitrag schon einmal hier ins Forum gestellt aber ich möchte meine Meinung gerne wiederholen!!!

Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins (Angelschein) !!!!!!

Der Angelschein ist für mich kein Beweis das der Inhaber sich richtig verhält.

Hört mir auch auf den Fischereischein mit Jagdschein oder Führerschein zu vergleichen, oder kann mir jemand eine Unfallstatistik (ohne und mit Todesfolge) für das Angeln vorlegen? Es geht wohl niemand mit einer Schusswaffe zum Fischen oder heizt mit 50 km/h auf Seim Angelkoffer um die Ecke.
Ich habe das Fischen von meinem Großvater gelernt und ich behaupte von mir sagen zu können das ich mich ordentlicher verhalte beim Fischen und mit den Fischen als mancher Angler mit Schein.

Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten ohne Fischereischein an allen Gewässern Ordnung zu halten. 

Man kann Tages-, Wochen-, Monats- oder auch Jahreskarten zum Kauf anbieten. Vereine die zu einem Gewässer gehören könnten gutes Geld verdienen das sie zur Erhaltung ihres Gewässers und der umliegenden Natur brauchen. Des weitern ist es möglich durch Kontrollen zu überprüfen wer sich richtig an deren Gewässer verhält und wer nicht.
Das gleiche gilt für Städte und Gemeinden.
So kommt Geld ins Stadt und Gemeinde Säckchen durch Torysmus und einheimische Angler das wieder eingesetzt werden kann um Fischberstende aufrecht zu erhalten, so wie Gewässer und Natur zu erhalten und zu pflegen.
Des weitern ändert sich ja nichts. Wer ohne gültige Karte fischt muss bestraft werden, wer sich wie ne Wildsau benimmt und mutwillig alles verdreckt und zerstört muss bestraft werden mit Anzeigen und Busgeldern an den Verein-, Pächter-, Besitzer-, oder halt an denn der für das geschädigte Gebiet zuständig ist.
Durch effektive Kontrollen durch denn Verantwortlichen oder dessen eingesetzten Ortnusskräften durfte es kein Problem sein Ordnung und Sitte aufrecht zu erhalten.
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten endsprechende Verhaltensregeln mitzuteilen und wer sich nicht dran hält und erwischt wird zahlt.
Wer nicht an zugweisenden oder Officeellen Plätzen angelt oder besser gesagt sich seine eigene Schneise ins Grüne schlägt wird angezeigt.
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten auch ohne Angelschein die Lage im Griff zu behalten.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

#t;+

Dann einfach nicht lesen . . . 

Steht nicht in den Boardregeln, dass man alles lesen muss!:m


----------



## Zusser (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #t;+
> 
> *Dann einfach nicht lesen . . . *
> 
> Steht nicht in den Boardregeln, dass man alles lesen muss!:m


Recht hast du!#6

Mir gings aber auch wie dem OxxnSepp, ich hab erst gewusst, dass der Text uninteressant ist, _*nachdem *_ich ihn gelesen habe.
Irgendwie logisch, oder?

Meine Meinung dazu: Absolut überflüssig, so einen Beitrag zu wiederholen. 
Und außerdem: Tootaaaal laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Parasol (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



Garfield050577 schrieb:


> ........................
> Hört mir auch auf den Fischereischein mit Jagdschein oder Führerschein zu vergleichen, oder kann mir jemand eine Unfallstatistik (ohne und mit Todesfolge) für das Angeln vorlegen? Es geht wohl niemand mit einer Schusswaffe zum Fischen oder heizt mit 50 km/h auf Seim Angelkoffer um die Ecke ............................................................................



beim Vergleich des Schwierigkeitsgrades der Prüfungen für Angler und Jäger werden gar zu gerne die Argumente "Waffen" und "Gefährlichkeit" her genommen. Lässt man diesen Punkt mal ganz außen vor und vergleicht den Rest der Jägerpfüfung mit der Fischerprüfung, ist immer noch ein deutlicher Unterschied vorhanden, der auch die unterschiedliche Stellung der Jäger und Angler in der Öffenlichkeit erklärt.
Die Ausbildungsfächer Wild- und Tierkunde, Wald- und Pflanzenkunde, Rechtskunde (BGB, Naturschutz, Strafrecht usw.), Biologie (Krankheiten und Fleischhygiene) sowie Brauchtum und Tradition sind nicht ohne Anspruch.
Spätestens wenn sich Jäger und Angler einem Gespräch mit Tierschützern stellen müssen, erkennt man den Unterschied.
Natürlich gibt es die bekannten Ausnahmen, sowohl bei den Jägern, als auch bei den Anglern.

Meine Meinung: Kein Verzicht auf die Fischerprüfung sondern eine Erschwerung und deutlich bessere Vorbereitungskurse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Lässt man diesen Punkt mal ganz außen vor und vergleicht den Rest der Jägerpfüfung mit der Fischerprüfung, ist immer noch ein deutlicher Unterschied vorhanden, der auch die unterschiedliche Stellung der Jäger und Angler in der Öffenlichkeit erklärt.


Zu Recht gibts da große Unterschiede, da es im Falle der Jagd um Säugetiere und Vögel geht im anderen nur um praktisch nicht zum empfinden im menschlichen Sinne fähige niederere Tiere wie Fische...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

PS:
Zudem ist die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung definitiv nicht  bundesrechtlich nötig im Gegensatz zur Jägerprüfung, wie es die Fischereigesetze in vielen Ländern ja deutlich machen.

Daher weg mit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung - und her mit besseren, freiwilligen Kursen in der Praxis!!

Für die man dann auch mehr Leute zur Verfügung hätte, wenn die nicht zum lehren des jetzigen theoretischen Unfugs nötig wären.

Und bessere Kontrollen, um das eh überall geltende Bundesgesetz zum Tierschutz dann auch durchzusetzen - auch dafür hätte man dann mehr Leute frei.

Dann würde man zum einen mehr schwarze Schafe erwischen (auch die mit Prüfung!!) und  könnte zum andern den interessierten Anglern bessere Fortbildung sichern..

Auch wenn das gegen den Restritkionswahn manches deutschen Verbandsfunktionärs sprechen mag - und die dann zudem nicht per Gesetz zum Geldverdienen kommen würden, sondern nur noch dann, wenn sie tatsächlich gute Kurse bieten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Und nochn PS:


> Spätestens wenn sich Jäger und Angler einem Gespräch mit Tierschützern stellen müssen, erkennt man den Unterschied.


Was interessieren uns Tierschützer?
Solange die Bevölkerung wissenschaftlich bewiesen mit großer Mehrheit das Angeln als sinnvolle und wertvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung sieht, brauchen wir keine Angst vor weltfremden, spendensammelnden Schützermafiaorganisationen haben.

Wir als Angler tun im Gegensatz zu diesen spendensammelnden Schützern etwas in der Praxis für Natur und Gewässer und Tiere - und das auch unter der Wasseroberfläche..

Auch das sollten unsere "Verbandsfunktionäre" endlich mal begreifen und auch offensiv vertreten, statt immer weiter Angst vor Schützern zu schüren, nur damit sie weiter ihre Angler und Vereine unter Kontrolle halten können.


----------



## Parasol (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu Recht gibts da große Unterschiede, da es im Falle der Jagd um Säugetiere und Vögel geht im anderen nur um praktisch nicht zum empfinden im menschlichen Sinne fähige niederere Tiere wie Fische...



im Grundsatz stimme ich Dir zu. Aber wenn es zu Diskussionen mit Tierschützern kommt, können die meisten Angler diesen Unterschied nicht glaubhaft darlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Siehe oben:


> Was interessieren uns Tierschützer?
> Solange die Bevölkerung wissenschaftlich bewiesen mit großer Mehrheit das Angeln als sinnvolle und wertvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung sieht, brauchen wir keine Angst vor weltfremden, spendensammelnden Schützermafiaorganisationen haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Parasol schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn sich Jäger und Angler einem Gespräch mit Tierschützern stellen müssen, erkennt man den Unterschied.



Als sehr aktiver Mensch im Tier- und Naturschutz komme ich des öfteren mit Schützern ins Gespräch.

Daraus gibt es folgende wiederkehrende Erkenntnise:

- Viele von denen angeln selber

- Den allermeisten anderen sind die Angler egal

- Die Naturschützer, denen sie nicht egal sind stören sich an der Anwesenheit der Angler wie an der jedes anderen Menschen, der sich im "geheiligten Gebiet" rumtreibt. Was man da macht ist schnuppe.

- Ausgemachte Anglerfeinde - so man einen solchen trifft - ist es vollkommen wurscht wie die Angler ausgebildet sind, was sie tun, warum sie es tun und wie sie es tun. Angeln sollte grundsätzlich verboten werden. 

Tier- und Naturschutz als Grund für die Anglerprüfung oder für sonstigen Humbug vorzuschieben ist, wie kleinen Kindern mit dem schwarzen Mann zu drohen. Den gibt es auch nicht, aber man kann damit Gehorsam erpressen.

Vorausgesetzt, das Gemüt ist kindlich genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> hier wird alles nur abgenickt


Scheint so bis jetzt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220530



> Ich habe mich schon vor Jahren vom Angeln in Deutschland verabschiedet und fahre lieber ins benachbarte Ausland.


Da bist Du nict alleine.
Wenn es knapp 1,8 Mio. Angler, nachweisbar an Hand verkaufter Karten in Deutschland gibt, aber ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, von denen ca. 3 Mio. aktiv angeln, ist klar, dass ca. 1,2 Mio. statt in Deutschland in Ausland angeln.

Was da Deutschland alles verlorengeht, kümmert weder die Bürokraten unter den Politikern noch den VDSF:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html


----------



## KawangA (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ich finde den agelschein absolut überflüssig. es gibt gesetzte die das angeln regeln. 
jaja ich höre die stimmen die sagen man muss wissen wie man einen fisch weidgerecht ins jenseits befördet, mindestmaße, gewässerkunde etc...pp.
in anderen ländern geht es auch ohne diesen schein. holland, schweden etc. sind da für mich vorbilder. wie wäre es wenn mal mehr kontrolliert werden würde. hier in berlin bin ich seit 1986 nicht mehr nach meinen papieren gefragt worden. das ist fast ein 1/4 jahhundert. da ist ein sechser im lotto fast einfacher zubekommen.
für mich ist einfach nur deutsche bürokratrie, abzocke und nicht förderlich leute zum angeln zubringen schon gar nicht.
naja alles wird regelmentiert. wenn die herren vom verband sich mal wirklich um die angelegenheiten von angelern kümmern würden.*träum*

in diesem sinne


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Hm,

also ich möchte einmal grundlegend etwas festhalten, dass ich bei all diesem Geschreibsel im Board über die Fischereiprüfung immer vermisse:

1. Wir leben in einer Demokratie.

2. Die "Pflicht" zum Ablegen einer Fischereiprüfung ist auf demokratischem Wege zustande gekommen - und das wurde in jedem Bundesland, indem es diese Pflicht z.Zt. gibt, gesetzlich und auf demokratischem Wege so verankert.

3. Kann man folglich diese Pflicht auch nur auf demokratischem Wege wieder beseitigen, da sie schließlich -zumindest in vergangener Zeit - einmal aufgrund einer kollektiv übereinstimmenden Meinung der wählenden Bevölkerung beschlossen so wurde.


Diese Punkte werden immer wieder ausgeblendet oder vergessen und man tut hier geradezu so, als ob die Verbände alleine uns die Prüfungspflicht gebracht hätten - das stimmt nur begrenzt, weil diese zwar evtl. initiativ dabei auch im eigenen Interesse tätig waren, aber letztlich die jeweiligen Landesparlamente als demokratisch legitimierte Institutionen unseres Staates diese Gesetze so verabschiedet haben, wie wir sie heute kennen.

...und bitte beachten, das die Fischereischeinpflicht etwas anderes ist, als die Prüfungspflicht und auch geschichtlich einen anderen Hintergrund und eine andere Entstehungsgeschichte hat.


Will jemand nun die Fischereiprüfungspflicht angreifen, verändern oder abschaffen, so ist das letztendlich eine für jedes bundesland einzeln zu treffende politische Entscheidung des Gesetzgebers, bei der die Verbände allenfalls initiativ mitwirken können, aber keinesfalls selbst etwas entscheiden.


Ich mag die Demokratie und wenn etwas, dass demokratisch als GESETZ mal eingeführt wurde, heute mal "renovierungsbedürftig" ist, oder sogar abgeschafft werden soll, dann muss das auch auf demokratischem Wege erfolgen.


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Johnny1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bist Du nict alleine.
> Wenn es knapp 1,8 Mio. Angler, nachweisbar an Hand verkaufter Karten in Deutschland gibt, aber ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, von denen ca. 3 Mio. aktiv angeln, ist klar, dass ca. 1,2 Mio. statt in Deutschland in Ausland angeln.




Von den 1,2 Millionen Menschen angeln sicherlich auch viele in Deutschland schwarz...


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

ernie theoretisch alles richtig aber da gibts eben auch noch die praxis.
ich will jetzt nicht anfangen aufzuzählen wie teilweise gesetze gemacht und beschlossen werden.
und da die, ich nenn sie mal jetzt lobbyisten, auf deren bestreben die prüfung eingeführt wurde, heute keinen deut anders ticken als früher, wird sich so schnell nix ändern.
und wie demokratisch es bei denen zugeht ist ja hier mehrfach zu lesen.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Ja Antonio - aber hier im Board wird irgendwie mittlerweile der Eindruck erweckt, als würden die Verbände verhindern, dass die Gesetzeslage geändert wird - aber die Verbände der Angler sind und haben keine so starke Lobby, wie z.B. die Verbände der Jäger und Reiter (...weil dort auch überdurchschnittlich viele einflußreiche Menschen aktiv sind).

Richtig ist vielmehr, dass die Verbände und die Vereine (insbesondere EINER) von der bestehenden Gesetzeslage profitieren und diese deshalb sicherlich so gerne aus fiskalischen Gründen beibehalten wollen.

Die Gesetzeslage ändern kann aber *KEIN* Verband, sondern allenfalls ein Landesparlament in Sachen Angeln - wobei die Verbände nur eher untergeordnet mitwirken - sie besetzen zwar beratende Funktionen/Positionen und haben gewisse Initiativrechte, aber sie *ENTSCHEIDEN NICHTS* - das tun *allein* die Landesparlamente-->und die haben wir schließlich alle gewählt.

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> aber hier im Board wird irgendwie mittlerweile der Eindruck erweckt, als würden die Verbände verhindern, dass die Gesetzeslage geändert wird


Ja, genau das macht der VDSF.

Dass man in Brandenburg prüfungsfrei auf Friedfische angeln kann, geht genauso klar auf die Initiative des DAV zurück, wie die gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfungen in der Vergangenheit erst auf Druck des VDSF eingeführt wurden - das war dem Gesetzgeber nämlich bis dahin wurscht.

Das zeigt auch überall der Versuch der VDSF-Verbände, da Erleichterungen zu verhindern, wo diese vom Gesetzgeber geplant werden (Meckpomm (glücklicherweise gescheitert), S-H, noch in der Schwebe, etc.) - und natürlich auch der DV-Landesverband VANT in Thüringen, da gehts denen um ihre Fischerschule...

Und nur wenns um Kohle geht (was ja auch der Landesverband SH selber in einem Schreiben an den Parlamentsausschuss zugegeben hat) werden die Damen und Herren Funkitonäre schnell aktiv - wenns ums Angeln oder Angler geht, nur dann, wenn sie ihnen weitere Verbote und Restriktionen aufdrücken können um sie weiterhin schöön unter Kontrole halten zu können und ihre "Wichtigkeit" zu demonstrieren.

Nicht, dass die Angler noch auf den Gedanken kommen könnten, das Geld, dass von ihren Vereinsbeiträgen an die Verbände abgeführt wird, wäre woanders vielleicht besser angelegt.


----------



## antonio (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ja Antonio - aber hier im Board wird irgendwie mittlerweile der Eindruck erweckt, als würden die Verbände verhindern, dass die Gesetzeslage geändert wird - aber die Verbände der Angler sind und haben keine so starke Lobby, wie z.B. die Verbände der Jäger und Reiter (...weil dort auch überdurchschnittlich viele einflußreiche Menschen aktiv sind).
> 
> Richtig ist vielmehr, dass die Verbände und die Vereine (insbesondere EINER) von der bestehenden Gesetzeslage profitieren und diese deshalb sicherlich so gerne aus fiskalischen Gründen beibehalten wollen.
> 
> ...



das ist richtig entscheiden tun sie nichts, aber der einfluß ist gar nicht so gering wie mancher meint.
auf wessen bestreben wurden denn die prüfungsfreien scheine in manchen bl  eingeführt?
richtig da haben verbände ein nicht geringes wort mitgesprochen(auch wenn es hier teilweise wieder um fiskalische gründe ging).
und  beim thema angeln ist es vielen politikern doch egal, so daß nur durchgewunken wird, bzw die meisten politiker keine ahnung vom angeln haben und deshalb eben entsprechend abstimmen.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*

Also - auch als Befürworter der Prüfung bin ich trotzdem ebenfalls kein "Freund" des VDSF.

Jedoch finde ich z.B. die gesetzliche Regelung in NRW gut, wonach der Kurs keine Pflicht ist und jeder die behördliche Prüfung nach einem Selbststudium und vorheriger Anmeldung relativ einfach ablegen kann.

Wie kam die zustande?
Dabei fehlt nämlich die "Gelddruck-Lizenz" des Verbandes und der Zugang zum Angeln ist einfach & kostengünstig möglich, ohne "Zwangskurs".
Wenn Vereine jedoch an freiwilligen Kursen auch noch etwas verdienen, dann finde ich das gut, sofern das Geld vor Ort in die Vereinsarbeit fließt und evtl. sogar zu hohe Beiträge *dadurch* vermieden werden können.

Ebenfalls bin ich kein großer Freund der dt. "Vereinsmeierei", aber verkenne auch nicht die gute Arbeit, die viele Vereine leisten, gerade im Bereich der Jugendarbeit & Gewässerpflege und -bewirtschaftung.

Jedoch obliegt es den Vereinen, sich diesem oder jenem Verband anzuschliessen.

Aus Anglersicht bietet der VDSF im Grunde *NIX* und kostet nur.

Auch würde Prüfungsfreiheit für die mittellosen/armen Kollegen nicht viel nützen, da die meisten attraktiven Gewässer sich in Vereinshand befinden und die Vereinsbeiträge und Aufnahmegebühren den Zugang zum Wasser regulieren und *NICHT* die Kosten der Prüfung, welche nur einmalig anfallen und dort ohnehin überschaubar sind, wo es keine Kurspflicht gibt.

Es gibt keinen "Gewässerpool" (wie beim DAV), der die Verbandszugehörigkeit attraktiv aus Anglersicht macht und dass man sich dort nicht nur *NICHT* für Anglerinteressen einsetzt, sondern teilweise sogar *gegen* die Interessen der Angler ist nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht auch klar.

Also - warum & wofür braucht man diesen Verband überhaupt noch?

Wie bekommt man ihn konkret dazu, sich entweder *FÜR *die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen, oder sich wegen Nutzlosigkeit, bzw. Kontraproduktivität in Luft aufzulösen?

Die Lösung wäre entweder ein Konkurrenzverband, oder eine anders geartete Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft, da die Fusion mit dem DAV irgendwie zu festgefahren erscheint.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



> Dabei fehlt nämlich die "Gelddruck-Lizenz" des Verbandes und der Zugang zum Angeln ist einfach & kostengünstig möglich, ohne "Zwangskurs".
> Wenn Vereine jedoch an freiwilligen Kursen auch noch etwas verdienen, dann finde ich das gut, sofern das Geld vor Ort in die Vereinsarbeit fließt und evtl. sogar zu hohe Beiträge vermieden werden können


Natürlich erleichtert es das Geldverdienen, wenn man Kurse für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung anbieten kann.

Und wer nimmt in NRW die Prüfungen ab (und kassiert dafür?Ich weiss es wirklich nicht. In S-H z., B. bringt das richtig Kohle für die Verbände)?

Davon ab:
Ich bin ganz klar für freiwillige Kurse.
Die sich Verbände und Vereine auch gerne zu ihrer Teilfinanzierung bezahlen lassen sollen.

Nur ist da eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung kontraproduktiv:
Die Kräfte aus den Vereinen/Verbänden müssen theorielastige Kurse zum bestehen der Prüfung abhalten.

Sinnvoller wäre es aber, diese Kräfte dazu einzusetzen, dass man den Lernwilligen das Angeln in der Praxis beibringt.

Und die freiwerdenden Kräfte mit Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zangsprüfung auch noch zu besseren Kontrollen einzusetzen, um auch die schwarzen Schafe besser bekämpfen zu können.

Das alles ist aber mit einer gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung nicht möglich, bei der die Kräfte aus Vereinen und Verbänden für praxisferne "Bestehkurse" benötigt werden...

Denkt mal drüber nach..


----------



## KawangA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nochmal Sinn der Fischereiprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> also ich möchte einmal grundlegend etwas festhalten, dass ich bei all diesem Geschreibsel im Board über die Fischereiprüfung immer vermisse:
> 
> ...



@ernie1973 ich gebe dir recht das wir in einer demokratie leben.

zu punkt 2 gebe ich dir recht aber fakt ist auch das wer eine starke lobby hat oder auch teilweise am lautesten brüllt in der politik recht bekommt.
wenn die verbände mal die alten zöpfe abschneiden würden würde manches anders laufen.
frag doch mal wenn beir landtagswahlen sind die politiker ob die sich für angler einsetzen wollen, du erntest ein gesicht als ob du ein alien bist.
zu punkt 3 kann ich nur sagen das dann auch druck von außen auf die politik gemacht werden muß und das sehe ich von den verbänden nicht. wozu brauche ich einen verband der sich selbst beweihräuchert ?!?
man braucht leute die was bewegen wollen in der mehrheit im verband und das sehe ich nicht.
jeder ist auf sein eigens ding fixiert. schade eigentlich bei sovielen aktiven anglern.

in diesem sinne


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Für alle, die sich mit dem Thüringer Touristenfischereischein (richtig heißt er ja Vierteljahresfischereischein) noch nicht auskennen, habe ich vor kurzem für den TLAV einen Presseartikel gemacht. Nachzulesen unter:http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Thueringen-Wegweiser-zum-Touri-Schein. Lieber Tillamook, mit den Dummen ist das so eine Sache. Wir haben in Thüringen mit Sicherheit noch mehr als 50% Fischereischeininhaber in den Verbänden, die nie eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben. Aus meiner langjährigen Fischereiaufseherpraxis weiß ich, dass es gerade bei diesen "alten Hasen" um die Kenntnis der Fischarten (vor allem Cypriniden) oder des Fischereirechts nicht selten sehr schlecht bestellt ist. Ich wünschte mir, dass sich diese das Begleitheft zum Vierteljahresfischereischein (VJF) auch mal durchlesen und in ihre Angelweste stecken würden. Die meisten Touristen-Angler haben oft viel zu viel Schiss, einen Fehler zu machen, die "alten Hasen" schrecken davor manchmal auch vorsätzlich nicht zurück.
Das Begleitheft für den VJF könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.thueringen.de/imperia/md...ingen_tmlfun_vierteljahresfischereischein.pdf runterladen, falls es Euch interessiert.


----------



## volkerm (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Nun ja...

nach meinen Erfahrungen in Thüringen waren alle Kollegen bestens informiert, was Fischarten, Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse betrifft.
Es mag die Nachtigall sein, die ich höre; mir drängt sich jedoch ein Strauss mental auf...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Zoddl (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Für alle, die sich mit dem Thüringer Touristenfischereischein (richtig heißt er ja Vierteljahresfischereischein) noch nicht auskennen, habe ich vor kurzem für den TLAV einen Presseartikel gemacht. Nachzulesen unter:http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Thueringen-Wegweiser-zum-Touri-Schein. Lieber Tillamook, *mit den Dummen ist das so eine Sache*.


Ein potentieller Interessent des Touristenfischereischeins der sich aufgrund dieses Artikels zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins entschliesst, wird aber sicherlich (hoffentlich) enttäuscht sein! So viele Gewässer des Gewässerverbundes stehen ihm damit tatsächlich gar nicht zur Verfügung... so viel Zeit muss sein!

Eine irgendwie gesicherte Auflistung dieser Gewässer... z.B. auf der Homepage des TLAV wäre nicht nur für TouriSchein - Angler interessant. Das machts auch dem Kontrolleur einfacher ...

Das es laut des Artikels u.a. für den Teildauerstau Straussfurt Touristen - Karten gibt/geben soll, finde ich persönlich höchstinteressant! Das wird wohl bei der nächsten Vereinsversammlung wohl angesprochen werden müssen. Steht es doch im totalen Widerspruch mit bereits im Vorfeld getätigten Zusicherungen...

Aber: Danke für zumindest diese Information!



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Wir haben in Thüringen mit Sicherheit noch mehr als 50% Fischereischeininhaber in den Verbänden, die nie eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben. Aus meiner langjährigen Fischereiaufseherpraxis weiß ich, dass es gerade bei diesen "alten Hasen" um die Kenntnis der Fischarten (vor allem Cypriniden) oder des Fischereirechts nicht selten sehr schlecht bestellt ist. Ich wünschte mir, dass sich diese das Begleitheft zum Vierteljahresfischereischein (VJF) auch mal durchlesen und in ihre Angelweste stecken würden. Die meisten Touristen-Angler haben oft viel zu viel Schiss, einen Fehler zu machen, die "alten Hasen" schrecken davor manchmal auch vorsätzlich nicht zurück.
> Das Begleitheft für den VJF könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.thueringen.de/imperia/md...ingen_tmlfun_vierteljahresfischereischein.pdf runterladen, falls es Euch interessiert.


Gerade die "alten Hasen" unterscheiden oft noch zielsicher das Geschlecht ihrer Fänge... und das gerade bei Cypriniden! Die (oberflächliche) Unterscheidung zwischen Rotauge/Rotfeder oder Güster/Brassen fällt dem sehgeschädigtem "alten Hasen" genauso schwer, wie dem bereits 4 oder 5 Jahre angelndem geprüften Petrijünger. Da helfen auch nur selten bescheidene Bilder nebst Dreizeiler der Unterscheidungsmerkmale. Fakt! Dies ist zumindest meine Erfahrung aus fast 20 Jahren aktiver Angelei.
Bei der *vorsätzlichen* Missachtung gewisser Regeln seitens der alten Herrenriege stimme ich allerdings 100%ig zu... die versuchen ihre Missetat zumindest nicht noch irgendwie zu vertuschen. Da sind die "jüngeren" Angler noch etwas ängstlicher... 

ABER:
Die Existenzberechtigung des Touristenscheins hier damit zu begründen, das die alte Herrenriege wesentlich schlimmer ist, reicht mir (und nicht nur mir) verständlicherweise nicht.


----------



## cherrythemar (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen - ein seltsamer "Offener Brief"...*

Entschuldigung, wenn ich einigen alten Hasen auf die Füße getreten sein sollte|peinlich. Aber genauso wie die "Altherrenriege" nicht nur aus exzellenten Experten besteht, sollte man die Touristen oder Nichtfischereischeininhaber in die Dummenriege einstufen.
Ist eben alles relativ, mehr wollte ich damit eigentlich nicht rüberbringen.|kopfkrat


----------

